# BYD: Road to Dominance of Electric Vehicle/Transport



## tonyget

*Antelope Valley Transit Authority: new electric BYD bus is performing better than advertised !*







Lancaster - The Antelope Valley Transit Authority's (AVTA) new electric BYD bus is performing better than advertised! AVTA and BYD operators put the electric bus to the test this weekend during a 24-hour marathon ride that looped from Rosamond to Palmdale a total of 18 times. The BYD bus managed to travel an astounding 746 miles over the 24-hour period, operating in three shifts. Each shift logged between 240 and 256 miles before recharging the battery.

"This is tremendous news and it proves the BYD electric bus can be a transit work horse like its diesel counterpart," stated Board Chair Norm Hickling. "We are looking forward to putting our electric buses into service on local transit routes to further evaluate their true performance under all weather and road conditions."

This weekend's 24-hour marathon began on Saturday at 1:04 in the afternoon starting from the BYD factory in Lancaster. AVTA's electric bus was loaded with 5,250 lbs. of sand bags to simulate the weight of 35 passengers. The bus traveled a total of 240 miles before its first battery charge, which is nearly 100 miles more than BYD advertises and 30 miles more than is needed to service an average transit route in the Antelope Valley. The air conditioning system ran during most of the test except during the early morning hours when it was cold outside.

This is the second test for AVTA's electric bus. Its first unofficial test was July 29 when it traveled to Los Angeles to pick up the consul general of the Chinese Consulate who was scheduled to tour the BYD manufacturing facility in Lancaster. AVTA offered to pick up the Chinese delegation using its new BYD bus in order to test the zero emission vehicle's performance on the 14 freeway. After circulating downtown, the electric bus easily climbed the 14 Freeway grade which has an elevation change of nearly 4,000 feet. The 92-mile trip ended in Lancaster, CA with 64% of the bus' battery life still remaining.

"We are ecstatic to see our electric bus performing so well. Our 12-month demonstration project is now off the ground and we could not be more pleased at the early results," stated Executive Director Julie Austin. "We are also hopeful our plans to install wireless charging stations at AVTA's two main transfer centers will extend the battery life of our electric buses even more than BYD technology can guarantee."


AVTA provides local, commuter and dial-a-ride service to a population of more than 450,000 residents in the cities of Lancaster and Palmdale as well as the unincorporated portions of northern Los Angeles County. Its total service area covers 1,200 square miles and it is bounded by the Kern County line to the north, the San Bernardino County line to the east, the Angeles National Forest to the south, and Interstate 5 to the West.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## djsjs

why is this bus painted so ugly?


----------



## cirr

djsjs said:


> why is this bus painted so ugly?



The paint job melts into the landscape。


----------



## Raphael

I've visited Antelope Valley before. It's actually quite pretty in a desolate kind of way. The air is a lot better than LA's too.


----------



## tonyget

Electric bus manufacturers BYD and Proterra are making serious moves - Torque News






*Electric bus manufacturers BYD and Proterra are making serious moves*

Two of the biggest electric transit bus titans were in the news recently: BYD plans to build a manufacturing facility for its buses and batteries in Brazil, and Proterra has announced the first sale of its second-generation “infinite range” electric bus.
The electrification of public transit buses makes a lot of sense if executed well. China-based BYD (Build Your Dreams) and Greenville, SC-based Proterra are two companies that take very different approaches to electric buses, but both have plans for aggressive expansion in the near future.

While BYD opts for long-range buses with large iron-phosphate battery packs capable of traveling 155 miles on a charge, Proterra instead maximizes utility by minimizing charge times. Their “infinite range” electric bus is worthy of the nickname because its lithium-titanate battery pack can be recharged in as little as 5 minutes, enabling virtually seamless integration into urban routes for effectively unlimited operating range.

*BYD to manufacture electric buses and battery packs in Brazil*

The Chinese EV-maker released plans last week to build a manufacturing facility in Campinas, in the Sao Paolo region of Brazil, that will open in 2015 and be capable of producing 1,000 electric buses with battery packs in just its first year of operation. The company refers to this capacity as “the first stage of manufacturing expansion.”

The impressive production capacity will be the result of a $90 million investment and planned 32,000 square-meter and 20,000 square-meter facilities.

“BYD chose Campinas because of this city’s spirit of innovation and their goal of building a cleaner society, said BYD Chairman Wang Chuanfu. “Along with the buses and batteries, our dream is to build solar panels and energy storage systems here to help the region achieve their zero emissions goals.”

*Proterra announces first sale of second-generation electric bus*

Proterra’s first product, the EcoRide BE-35 all-electric bus, was quite successful. It established the Proterra name and demonstrated the feasibility of the company’s proprietary automated fast-charge technology, which enables a bus with a relatively small battery pack to operate virtually non-stop.

To date, Proterra has delivered 44 all-electric buses to 9 different transit fleets across the United States. As it prepares to launch its new and improved model, Foothill Transit of West Covina, California has agreed to purchase the first two units of the second-generation transit bus.

This second-generation Proterra bus claims an outstanding efficiency of *20.8 MPGe* (compared to a claimed 3.86 MPG for diesel buses), and is capable of traveling more than 26 miles per charge. It uses a 220-kW electric motor and a 2-speed transmission.

*Which technology is superior?*

Quite frankly, it doesn’t really matter in this particular debate. Each electric bus manufacturer will find customers who fit the proper profile for the capabilities of their product.

Aside from the initial investment, both varieties of electric bus are vastly superior to their diesel, hybrid, and CNG counterparts in every way. Proterra estimates its fleet operators will save $300,000 to $430,000 in operating costs over the life of each bus, so that takes some of the sting out of the high purchasing cost.

Though BYD buses and their 155-mile range will be quite capable of meeting the needs of most fleet operators, it is the strategy of Proterra and buses like Sweden’s Arctic Whisper that provides the most intriguing potential. The makers of the Arctic Whisper claim to be targeting 2-3 minutes of recharge time, and Proterra is no doubt aiming for similar rates.

This fast recharging is of particular interest to the wider EV industry; although it is presently well-suited only for large transit buses, the potential applications to light duty vehicles could change the game.


----------



## TaiShang

*BYD named as Low Carbon Champion *
By Abduel Elinaza

*BYD, the world's largest maker of rechargeable batteries which is bringing a range of zero- and low-emission vehicles to Europe, has been named a UK Low Carbon Vehicle Partnership (LowCVP) Low Carbon Champion.

At a gala dinner on Wednesday, BYD Europe was named the winner of the 'Low Carbon Heavy Duty Vehicle of the Year Award' by a judging panel comprised of 22 senior executives with a stake in low carbon road transport agenda. *

They said that BYD's pure electric ebuses -- now in trial service in London and in major cities across Europe and the world - have demonstrated impressive carbon savings through innovative electric power train systems, providing a compelling business case with high market growth potential.

More than 25 entries were submitted for the awards, and BYD beat off competition from Iveco and Wrightbus in the Heavy Duty category.

The judges praised the BYD ebus in a press release, saying, "Backed by a wealth of international experience, BYD Europe's vehicles demonstrate a real business case for their adoption and market growth potential. The very high reliability of the new power train system has been demonstrated, providing a flexible approach to electric charging."

Isbrand Ho, Managing Director of BYD Europe, who accepted the award, said, "We are very honoured to receive this prestigious Award. We have invested heavily in demonstrating our technology to bus operators in more than 36 cities across Europe, and passengers in London today are travelling on our buses."

"We believe our reliable and proven technology has much to offer both environmentally and in dramatically reducing operating costs. We are delighted that our efforts have been recognised here."

The performance of the BYD ebus has been proven through extensive operational experience in China, where 780 ebuses have been in service in the southern city of Shenzhen since January 2011, covering a total of more than 33.7 million km of challenging passenger-carrying service, carrying up to 120 passengers during rush hour with full air-conditioning in use.

While the BYD ebus delivers zero emission public transport, it also offers bus operators tremendous operating cost savings. Each bus's energy consumption is around 130kWh/100km in urban conditions.

The ebus battery takes 4 to 5 hours to recharge from total depletion at a cost of only ￡19.44 for the buses in London (using off peak electricity – the buses are recharged at night). This represents a saving of up to 75% of fuel costs compared to a diesel bus.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*BYD's green bus wins award*

*Updated: 2014-09-15 03:30*

*By ZHANG FAN in Sao Paulo(China Daily Latin America)*





Tyler Li, general manager of BYD Brazil, receives the prize of Inovacidade at the Smart City Business Congress & Expo America in Sao Paulo on Sept 4. Provided to China Daily

Chinese automotive enterprises BYD Co Ltd was recently awarded the InovaCidade Award from Brazil's Smart City Business Institute for the company's electric transit buses. The award praises BYD achievements in technical innovation and for producing more environmentally-friendly products.

"It is very meaningful for BYD because it shows that Brazilian society values our technology. It is the first time for us to win the award in South America," said Tyler Li, general manager of BYD Brazil at the Smart City Business Congress & Expo America in Sao Paulo on Sept 4.

Li said Brazilians used to think of Chinese products as cheap and of poor quality, but winning this award shows that this impression is changing.

"We want to prove to Brazilian customers that our products have major technical advantages and electric buses will be a trend for the development of public transportation," he added.

Smart City Business Institute, covering South America, is an influential organization focused on innovation and urban development. Other international brands such as Dell and Microsoft also won the prize.

BYD's electric buses were also named as the Low Carbon Heavy Duty Vehicle of the Year in the UK. The judging panel said BYD's pure electric buses "have demonstrated impressive carbon savings through their electric power train systems."

BYD entered the Brazilian market last November and its electric transit buses have been tested in about 20 cities including Sao Paulo, Rio de Janeiro and Salvador. Currently there are two electric buses in trail service in Brasilia and Campinas.

The buses, according to the data from the company, can reduce operating costs by up to 81 percent compared with petrol-driven vehicles, which can greatly benefit bus operators and also enable more Brazilian cities to improve their public transportation systems.

"As the price of energy is more stable than the price of diesel, the electric bus has shown that it is possible to reduce pollution as well as operating costs of bus systems, which is consistent with the civic demand for improvements in public transportation without raising fares," said Adalberto Maluf , marketing director of BYD.

The Shenzhen-based company launched its first Brazilian factory this August in Campinas, an industrial city near Sao Paulo, to produce the world's only long-range electric transit bus.

The 30,000-square-meter factory will be BYD's production base in Latin America after it starts operations in 2015. The project will absorb $91 million in investment from BYD over the next three to five years.

BYD is currently the world's largest producer of rechargeable batteries with products in Europe and North and Central America.

Before exploring international markets, 780 of BYD's electric buses have been in service in Shenzhen since 2011.

Besides BYD, BMW, one of the world's largest automobile, motorcycle and engine manufacturing companies, also eyes Brazil as a potential market. BMW just released its first family model i3 in Brazil, available in eight cities including Sao Paulo, Rio de Janeiro and Brasilia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jkroo

BYD's new energy vehicles rocks. My BYD QIN's everyday cost is around CNY0.095 per kilometers.

Go BYD to build your dream to be No.1 auto makers in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sicsheep

its funny a few month back, the largest solar array for US military was build at Fort Huachuca, AZ for US NETCOM and Army Intel, using mostly BYD solar panels purchased from BYD USA. 

Largest solar array on U.S. military installation to be developed | Article | The United States Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jkroo

BYD made solid progress in power batteries and charging equipment. As for vehicles, they need new automation product lines and more new designed models especially new energy car models. As a customer, I am worry about that car will have to be replaced in no more than 2 years for rapid progress of energy storage and charge if you want to try the new technology in the first time.
New energy cars market rocks this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DragonEmpire

BYD is the lowest emission car in the world. Let them eat our dust!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyknight

I　will by one Qin!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jkroo

skyknight said:


> I　will by one Qin!


It will be good to you. I am almost the first batch customer, I can tell you after 9 months, they improved management system, charging system and interiors that means you have a better one than mine with less cost, less charging time and almost 3 years for free maintenance.
With the new energy vehicle policies, you have another 15k tax free and only need 146k to get one which means I consumed 20k more than you.


It's a totally high tech model with cloud services, remote control by keys and mobile phones, dual driving system with almost 300 hp output, all LCD control panels. Damn, no cars can compete with QIN with the same price tag.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## djsjs

i want Tang, if not too expensive......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jkroo

Tang is about 180K.


----------



## esolve

Kyotokyukou Bus has taken delivery of five long-range battery electric buses from BYD. Each bus costs about * $800,000.*

The buses will be operated in the former Japanese capital of Kyoto.

"it's a milestone for Kyoto's public transportation to operate pure electric buses," said Kyoto Ministry of Transportation director, Sakabe Mitsuo.

"We will do more to improve environment quality."

BYD's pure-electric bus uses technologies such as iron-phosphate batteries, in-wheel hub motors and a regenerative braking system.BYD maintains the bus can drive for more than 250km in heavy city traffic on a single charge. 







From 2013, BYD electric buses have been in operation in 45 oversea cities, including * New York, London, Paris, Amsterdam * .

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Japan has lost so many competitive advantages against many countries, and all they have left is their auto industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## YoucanYouup

Great Japanese people invent a word “Tsundere（傲娇）” to describe it.
Poor right-wing militarists, making money is always more popular than the dead.


----------



## Zeng Ge



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## TaiShang

Smart move as these buses are the best out there!

Greater trade between China and Japan is a welcome news. 

Economy goes beyond politics.

Ideas (including those of political nature) are born from and built on economic structures.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## dray

What is the life of the batteries and what is the cost of replacing them?


----------



## TaiShang

*BYD Unveils 200 Mile Electric Bus*





At the United Motorcoach Association Expo in New Orleans this week, Chinese manufacturer BYD Motors introduced the BYD C9 — the industry’s first long range, battery electric, over the road bus. Until now, 100% electric buses have been designed for urban use only. The C9 is 40′ long, seats 47 people. It has a range of more than 190 miles and a top speed of 62.5 mph on the highway.

*The new coach uses the proprietary BYD in-wheel drive axle with two 180 kW brushless AC synchronous motors, each capable of more than 1,100 lb-ft of torque. The 365 kWh lithium-ion iron phosphate battery pack can be recharged in less than two hours by way of a 200 kW charging system. The company says the battery will retain up to 80% of its capacity over its 12 year useful service life.*

*BYD is also making plans to bring two other battery powered buses to market in 2015. The three axle C10 is 45′ long, seats 58 and has the same propulsion system. It has a larger 394 kWh battery that can be recharged in 1.3 hours using a 300 kW charger. It has the same 190 mile range as the standard size C9.*

In addition, the company will offer a smaller 23′ coach called the C6. It will seat 21 passengers or can be configured as an executive luxury transportation vehicle. It’s top speed is 78 mph and it has a range of 125 miles. The C6 uses a single 180 kW electric motor and has a 152 kWh battery. It requires about 2 hours to recharge via a 100 kW charger.

All three coaches will be available worldwide.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Gabriel92

There are no BYD electric buses in Paris (nor in France),the only buses are French,Italian,German. 
These electric buses look not too bad and more ecologic compared to the buses we actually have.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shotgunner51

BYD closed at HK$33.8 per share today (1211.HK-HKSE), still below the HK$35 price when they last raise money.
Warren Buffett's Berkshire Hathaway owns ~10% of the company, hope they can add some strategic value to it!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Keel

Gabriel92 said:


> There are no BYD electric buses in Paris (nor in France),the only buses are French,Italian,German.
> These electric buses look not too bad and more ecologic compared to the buses we actually have.



BYD manages to operate also in France but for different projects
Project | PV | BYD

As for electric buses / other automobiles, it has made some progress in countries like Germany, Holland, Belgium, UK, Spain, Finland, Denmark etc and I am sure France, or specifically Paris is a market that BYD is not to miss

BYD electric bus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Netherlands Launch All-Electric Bus Service | BYD
China BYD To Launch Hybrid Vehicle in Europe
Launch event | BYD Europe
China's BYD beats Renault, Nissan in Brussels electric taxi bid

For sales and continuing test trials in EU and North America we may refer to this info in early 2014:
BYD Sells Another 2,200 Electric Buses & Taxis in China | CleanTechnica

_"The company has been marketing in Europe and is selling a fleet of 20 zero-emission, fully-electric BYD e6 cars in London, and 35 electric buses in the Netherlands.

North America has been a tough market. Windsor, Ontario, signed a letter of intent to purchase 10 electric buses two years ago, but, after lengthy negotiations, signed with a US electric bus manufacturer, Proterra. Meanwhile, Long Beach has ordered 10 buses.

The most recent cities to announce trials were Los Angeles, for 90 days, and Spokane, for 30.

After a 10-month trial run between Gatineau, Québec, and Ottawa Ontario, the Société de transport de l’Outaouais (STO) and AVT, a consortium of Québec’s nine transit agencies, recently confirmed that the bus achieves 155 miles of range and performs as advertised.

The New York Metropolitan Transportation Authority also tried the zero-emissions electric bus and subsequently reported it delivers more than 140 miles per full charge in heavy traffic.

The bus’s longest trip on a single charge, in North America, is 186 km.
_



Shotgunner51 said:


> BYD closed at HK$33.8 per share today (1211.HK-HKSE), still below the HK$35 price when they last raise money.
> Warren Buffett's Berkshire Hathaway owns ~10% of the company, hope they can add some strategic value to it!



Yup he is a shareholder and naturally he backs his investment in BYD despite a dip in profit in 2014 partly due to the slum in the Russian market 

Warren Buffett-Backed Chinese Automaker BYD Reports 15% Drop In Profit - Forbes

Buffet-backed BYD shares recover after baffling crash
Buffett’s BYD Slumps On Russia, Electric Bus Orders or Panic Selling? - Asia Stocks to Watch - Barrons.com

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gabriel92

Keel said:


> BYD manages to operate also in France but for different projects
> Project | PV | BYD
> 
> As for electric buses / other automobiles, it has made some progress in countries like Germany, Holland, Belgium, UK, Spain, Finland, Denmark etc and I am sure France, or specifically Paris is a market that BYD is not to miss
> 
> BYD electric bus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Netherlands Launch All-Electric Bus Service | BYD
> China BYD To Launch Hybrid Vehicle in Europe
> Launch event | BYD Europe
> China's BYD beats Renault, Nissan in Brussels electric taxi bid
> 
> For sales and continuing test trials in EU and North America we may refer to this info in early 2014:
> BYD Sells Another 2,200 Electric Buses & Taxis in China | CleanTechnica
> 
> _"The company has been marketing in Europe and is selling a fleet of 20 zero-emission, fully-electric BYD e6 cars in London, and 35 electric buses in the Netherlands.
> 
> North America has been a tough market. Windsor, Ontario, signed a letter of intent to purchase 10 electric buses two years ago, but, after lengthy negotiations, signed with a US electric bus manufacturer, Proterra. Meanwhile, Long Beach has ordered 10 buses.
> 
> The most recent cities to announce trials were Los Angeles, for 90 days, and Spokane, for 30.
> 
> After a 10-month trial run between Gatineau, Québec, and Ottawa Ontario, the Société de transport de l’Outaouais (STO) and AVT, a consortium of Québec’s nine transit agencies, recently confirmed that the bus achieves 155 miles of range and performs as advertised.
> 
> The New York Metropolitan Transportation Authority also tried the zero-emissions electric bus and subsequently reported it delivers more than 140 miles per full charge in heavy traffic.
> 
> The bus’s longest trip on a single charge, in North America, is 186 km.
> _
> 
> 
> Yup he is a shareholder and naturally he backs his investment in BYD despite a dip in profit in 2014 partly due to the slum in the Russian market
> 
> Warren Buffett-Backed Chinese Automaker BYD Reports 15% Drop In Profit - Forbes
> 
> Buffet-backed BYD shares recover after baffling crash
> Buffett’s BYD Slumps On Russia, Electric Bus Orders or Panic Selling? - Asia Stocks to Watch - Barrons.com




It is planned that all buses in Paris will be electric by 2025 (More than 4.490 buses,just only in Paris and surrounding area) BYD should be candidate. (There's actually one candidate if i'm not wrong,the Ellisup,co developped by EDF and the RATP group.)






If NY uses their buses,it proves that it is a good quality.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bombaywalla

I believe we have BYD Electric buses running as test mules in India as well.


----------



## Keel

Gabriel92 said:


> It is planned that all buses in Paris will be electric by 2025 (More than 4.490 buses,just only in Paris and surrounding area) BYD should be candidate. (There's actually one candidate,the Ellisup,co developped by EDF and the RATP group.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If NY uses their buses,it proves that it is a good quality.



Many thanks!
Yes there is a huge demand in Paris alone for eco-buses. I wish Paris can consider BYD as one of the bidders.
May the best company win the contract serving the people of France,

Best wishes!








Bombaywalla said:


> I believe we have BYD Electric buses running as test mules in India as well.



It is testing running in Bangalore
You may find some details in the above wikipedia link @post # 10

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Cossack25A1

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Japan has lost so many competitive advantages against many countries, and all they have left is their auto industry.



You mean their auto and entertainment industry, those are the only Japanese industries that still have global impact that I am aware of.


----------



## Pangu

Nice. I hope all govt. will continue to push for electric vehicles for the sake of our environment, but I fear the oil cartel will strangle any effort to propagate these vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Yizhi

proud owner of a BYD hybrid, the battery and electronics are rather decent.
also many BYD electric buses on roads here, they do help improving air quality.



xudeen said:


> Nice. I hope all govt. will continue to push for electric vehicles for the sake of our environment, but I fear the oil cartel will strangle any effort to propagate these vehicles.


at least the Chinese govt. is serious about it, subsidies together with cracking down state corp. corruption does make a difference. not so optimistic on the US one though, petrodollar is unbreakable.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Cossack25A1 said:


> You mean their auto and entertainment industry, those are the only Japanese industries that still have global impact that I am aware of.



Well, both Sony and Nintendo are bleeding red, so I doubt they can last long against Microsoft.

Don't get me wrong, I favor the PS brand over the Xbox brand, but it is quite obvious that Sony now is in big trouble.

The only industrial sector that remains relatively safe is their auto industry, but I am not sure how it is going in the next 5-10 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jlaw

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Well, both Sony and Nintendo are bleeding red, so I doubt they can last long against Microsoft.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I favor the PS brand over the Xbox brand, but it is quite obvious that Sony now is in big trouble.
> 
> The only industrial sector that remains relatively safe is their auto industry, but I am not sure how it is going in the next 5-10 years.


I think the Japanese SLR camera industry is good and secure. Sony would have lost more than 3.25 billion last quarter if it were not for the success of PS4. Microsoft truly messed up with Xbox One.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Jlaw said:


> I think the Japanese SLR camera industry is good and secure. Sony would have lost more than 3.25 billion last quarter if it were not for the success of PS4. Microsoft truly messed up with Xbox One.



The camera has been killed off by the smartphone.

Yeah, Xbox itself also sucks badly, and that's the sole reason that PlayStation can still survive.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jlaw

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> The camera has been killed off by the smartphone.
> 
> Yeah, Xbox itself also sucks badly, and that's the sole reason that PlayStation can still survive.


To a point you are right. But DSLR serve professionals and people who want to take professional quality pictures. Point and shoot cannot provide the same quality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Jlaw said:


> To a point you are right. But DSLR serve professionals and people who want to take professional quality pictures. Point and shoot cannot provide the same quality.



The problem is that Japan doesn't possess the irreplaceable technologies like the US, that's why they are now facing a lot of competition from South Korea in both electronics and auto.

China right now is challenging the US for the future ecosystem of the world technology.

- China wants to dominate in the future quantum supercomputing domain.

- China wants to reshape the transportation grid of the world.

- China wants to build a new model for the E-commerce.

While Japan doesn't have the true innovation on the global scale like China and the US, all they are good is to make those little things.

China and USA are macro, while Japan is micro.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Aepsilons

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> blah blah blah blah....blah blah blah......China and USA are macro, while Japan is micro.



lol


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Nihonjin1051 said:


> lol



Tell me what Japan is more advanced than China now?

Yeah, auto industry, but this is not the high end technology.

Oh, PS4, but it only represents the entertainment.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Tell me what Japan is more advanced than China now?
> 
> Yeah, auto industry, but this is not the high end technology.
> 
> Oh, PS4, but it only represents the entertainment.



Why waste my time ? Your vehement anti-Japan stance is clear as Juyondai sake.


----------



## esolve

Bombaywalla said:


> I believe we have BYD Electric buses running as test mules in India as well.


BYD electric buses are already running in INDIA

Bangalore's pride: India's first electric bus - Rediff.com Business

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Keel

esolve said:


> BYD electric buses are already running in INDIA
> 
> Bangalore's pride: India's first electric bus - Rediff.com Business



Indians are taking "Pride" in using our products. It is a taboo for Indian members or most of them on PDF are not from Bangalore

Also it says

_"In a move to make Bangalore a cleaner city, the state-run Bangalore Metropolitan Transport Corporation (BMTC) will operate a *swanky* electric bus."_

I dont know if they have finally bought the coach

But it seems time is changing gradually to our favour even in India

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Keel

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> The problem is that Japan doesn't possess the irreplaceable technologies like the US, that's why they are now facing a lot of competition from South Korea in both electronics and auto.
> 
> China right now is challenging the US for the future ecosystem of the world technology.
> 
> - China wants to dominate in the future quantum supercomputing domain.
> 
> - China wants to reshape the transportation grid of the world.
> 
> - China wants to build a new model for the E-commerce.
> 
> While Japan doesn't have the true innovation on the global scale like China and the US, all they are good is to make those little things.
> 
> China and USA are macro, while Japan is micro.



The point is, Tiger, USA is willing to give away its tech to Japan for the sake of forestalling China's rise and the Japanese are not stupid people if you know what I mean

So all the while the proxies are crying out loud as innocent victims under our "bully" which fit perfectly into
the hegemony's scheme. WTF

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Keel said:


> The point is, Tiger, USA is willing to give away its tech to Japan for the sake of forestalling China's rise and the Japanese are not stupid people if you know what I mean
> 
> So all the while the proxies are crying out loud as innocent victims under our "bully" which fit perfectly into
> the hegemony's scheme. WTF



It is all about China vs USA, and no matter how many new techs Japan got from the US, she is still a pawn.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## antonius123

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Tell me what Japan is more advanced than China now?
> 
> Yeah, auto industry, but this is not the high end technology.
> 
> Oh, PS4, but it only represents the entertainment.



I would say: Robotic, auto, and turbine


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gabriel92 said:


> There are no BYD electric buses in Paris (nor in France),the only buses are French,Italian,German.
> These electric buses look not too bad and more ecologic compared to the buses we actually have.



I think there are no BYD purchased by New York yet. BYD supplied some buses for range testing in Manhattan traffic. I think Denver bought some for their airport


----------



## Aepsilons

Peter C said:


> I think there are no BYD purchased by New York yet. BYD supplied some buses for range testing in Manhattan traffic. I think Denver bought some for their airport



I heard Chicago might be getting it.


----------



## yusheng

From the recently reports, maybe the "Toilet cover" is a good item for Chinese tourists, or coupled with cameras and other three two, but can one say Japanese household appliance industry has not resigned the world market? China now can do many things that Japan cannot do and will not speak out, let us have a look the Japanese has significantly lagged behind:

High-speed Rail transportation equipment, 
Communication equipment (China accounted for two in the world's five largest ), 
Intelligent mobile phone (who is now with the Japanese mobile phone?)
Grid (China have the best UHV and smart grid technology), 
4G and the upcoming 5G Technology (Chinese independent 4G standard TD-LTE, catch up with the west, China has 5G international standards), 
Hydropower(the world's largest hydropower China has 800000 kilowatt water turbine manufacturing technology) 
Thermal power ( the most efficient ultra supercritical thermal power units is in China),
The 4th generation nuclear power (Shandong Rongcheng Shidao Bay, the four generation nuclear power has been opened), 
Construction (the world's largest dam, the largest high-speed rail network; the Hong Kong Zhuhai Macao Bridge), 
Stealth fighter aircraft and large transport aircraft, 
Coal to olefins tech matured ( using coal instead of oil as a chemical raw material, first turn the coal into methanol, and made ethylene and propylene from methanol, China has already industrialized this tech before any country), 
Quantum communication,
High performance computer.
Beidou Positioning System.
Shale gas mining, (Chinese is the only one outside North America who realized shale gas commercial exploitation)
......







Ningbo Heyuan company 1800000 tons of methanol to olefins project

There is a detail many people have forgotten or never knew, during the rescue of Fukushima nuclear disaster, Japane depends on Chinese Sany Heavy Industry long arm cement pump to complete the project. why Japane even can not make a such tool with its industrial power?




Made in China

During Japanese "lost twenty years", its economy stagnated, its industry shrunk , new tech stoped , under such circumstance Japanese elected their war-pro leaders. 

You have made your bed , so you must lie in it. Poor Japanese

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## empirefighter

yusheng said:


> From the recently reports, maybe the "Toilet cover" is a good item for Chinese tourists, or coupled with cameras and other three two, but can one say Japanese household appliance industry has not resigned the world market? China now can do many things that Japan cannot do and will not speak out, let us have a look the Japanese has significantly lagged behind:
> 
> High-speed Rail transportation equipment,
> Communication equipment (China accounted for two in the world's five largest ),
> Intelligent mobile phone (who is now with the Japanese mobile phone?)
> Grid (China have the best UHV and smart grid technology),
> 4G and the upcoming 5G Technology (Chinese independent 4G standard TD-LTE, catch up with the west, China has 5G international standards),
> Hydropower(the world's largest hydropower China has 800000 kilowatt water turbine manufacturing technology)
> Thermal power ( the most efficient ultra supercritical thermal power units is in China),
> The 4th generation nuclear power (Shandong Rongcheng Shidao Bay, the four generation nuclear power has been opened),
> Construction (the world's largest dam, the largest high-speed rail network; the Hong Kong Zhuhai Macao Bridge),
> Stealth fighter aircraft and large transport aircraft,
> Coal to olefins tech matured ( using coal instead of oil as a chemical raw material, first turn the coal into methanol, and made ethylene and propylene from methanol, China has already industrialized this tech before any country),
> Quantum communication,
> High performance computer.
> Beidou Positioning System.
> Shale gas mining, (Chinese is the only one outside North America who realized shale gas commercial exploitation)
> ......
> 
> View attachment 197474
> 
> 
> Ningbo Heyuan company 1800000 tons of methanol to olefins project
> 
> There is a detail many people have forgotten or never knew, during the rescue of Fukushima nuclear disaster, Japane depends on Chinese Sany Heavy Industry long arm cement pump to complete the project. why Japane even can not make a such tool with its industrial power?
> View attachment 197475
> 
> Made in China
> 
> During Japanese "lost twenty years", its economy stagnated, its industry shrunk , new tech stoped , under such circumstance Japanese elected their war-pro leaders.
> 
> You have made your bed , so you must lie in it. Poor Japanese


Well said.In fact,Japan seems to keep lost in the future with aging people,big company disease,shrinking internal market,tough international competition,decreasing youth competence etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Keel

_






The Los Angeles County Metropolitan Transportation Authority (Metro) Board of Directors today approved a contract with BYD Motors for the manufacture and delivery of up to 25 new all-electric buses as part of a $30 million clean air bus technology pilot project.

Metro to purchase first electric buses for L.A. County transit riders | Metro's The Source







_

* 1/13/2015 @ 7:11上午 3,591 views*
*BYD Builds American Dream By Getting Electric Buses Rolling*

BYD 18 years ago as a marketing manager. She recalls that during her first time representing BYD at the International Consumers Electronics Show, she walked from one exhibition booth to another to make the introduction: “We are BYD. We will become the largest lithium-ion battery manufacturer in China.”

The response?

“They said, you’re already the third one to tell us that you’re China’s No.1.” Li chuckles as the old days flash back.

Today’s BYD, which stands for “build your dream,” is not only China’s but the world’s largest manufacturer of lithium-ion batteries, servicing global clients such as Samsung, HTC and Motorola. Yet Li’s job, overseeing the U.S. market as senior vice president, isn’t that much easier, as BYD is pushing hard to build a new reputation as a global brand of electric vehicles. With its electric bus the “K9” and electric taxis the “E6,” it has been knocking on the doors of the public transportation sector abroad.

Stanford University is among BYD’s biggest return clients for electric buses: having deployed 13 on campus, it decided to add another 10 to the shuttle fleet this year. The school now comes after Los Angeles Metro, which contracted 25 electric buses, as BYD’s No.2 customer in the U.S.

To put these numbers in perspective, a South Carolina-based competitor Proterra, founded in 2004, has delivered a total of 44 electric buses by mid 2014. In 2013, less than 0.4% of the 70,000 buses in the U.S. were powered by pure electricity, and another 13.2% were hybrid buses, according to the 2014 Fact Book published by the American Public Transportation Association.

BYD’s electric taxis have yet to see any major deal in the U.S., even though it’s recently made headways in London with a lease for 200 taxis, and has a couple hundred running in South America, Hong Kong and other parts of Europe. Li says in Chicago, five electric taxis have been delivered to Uber for test drive, and that efforts are also underway in New York City without disclosing further details. Uber has not responded to repeated requests for comment.

The company’s baby steps in America are in stark contrast with its takeoff back home in China, where it has 30% market share in new energy vehicles. Though overall profits have dipped due to the rapid decline of its gasoline vehicles business, sales of electric vehicles picked up quickly in 2014. The new electric-gasoline hybrid model, Qin, has enjoyed unexpected popularity since its release early last year. Units sold shot up from less than 2,500 in the first quarter of 2014 to more than 4,000 in the third quarter, making Qin the most popular electric model off BYD’s production line. In comparison, the pure electric sedan E6 sold a little over 600 units in Q3 2014.

Progress in the U.S. has been “much slower” than expected in Li’s opinion. In 2013 she forecasted delivery of 200 to 300 buses to U.S. customers by the end of last year. In March, a $12 million contract with Long Beach Transit was canceled amid questions over BYD’s local salaries and compliance with Federal Transit Administration procedures.

“The U.S. market is a very conservative one. The process of purchasing electric buses is quite slow due to budgeting and regulations,” says Li. “It’s also a new industry so it takes a lot of time to win trust.”





Stella Li, BYD’s senior vice president who oversees the North American market.

Speaking fast and with determined briskness, Li was dressed in a sports suit and a pair of bright-pink sneakers during the November interview. She was getting ready to run 400-meter-dash with other senior executives, at a company-wide track meet celebrating the 20-year-anniversary of BYD’s founding. Unable to speak English fluently when she first joined, Li now spends most of her time abroad and oversees the North American market, where the company has backed off from going directly to the consumers market and opted for institutional buyers instead.

But even without any regulatory hurdles abroad, insufficient battery capacity would still have bounded BYD’s feet. In the past year, battery production capacity was not upgraded in time to satisfy the rising demand domestically. For a few months in mid 2014, production of Qin had to be held off since all the battery capacity was deployed to fulfill a Nanjing government order for 650 buses ahead of the Youth Olympic Games, analysts say.

“BYD didn’t think [the electric cars business] would take off that quickly this year. It was a misjudgment. But perhaps nobody thought so,” says Leping Huang, an analyst at Nomura. As of December, the company claimed to have more than 10,000 back orders for Qin, while Nomura estimated another 2,000 to 3,000 back orders for buses. This battery shortage was a factor limiting the company’s overseas growth, in Huang’s opinion.

BYD has set a goal to upgrade its battery capacity by six times from a year ago by the end of 2015. It has also announced plans to adopt a new type of battery from 2015 that promises improved performance. However if the company has any technological advantage for the new battery’s mass production is still questionable, according to Scott Laprise, an analyst at CLSA.

But Li seems full of optimism. She’s already planned the next product for the U.S. market: electric trucks – garbage trucks, delivery trucks and even mixers, etc., she explains, though these trucks don’t yet exist as actual products.

“I’ve seen how the words of BYD, those that others saw as ravings, became reality step by step,” she sounds a note of confidence, referencing BYD’s rise to the top as China’s No.1 lithium-ion battery maker.

“We still have a bigger dream. We hope BYD would become a world-class brand known to every household.”

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## antonius123

yusheng said:


> From the recently reports, maybe the "Toilet cover" is a good item for Chinese tourists, or coupled with cameras and other three two, but can one say Japanese household appliance industry has not resigned the world market? China now can do many things that Japan cannot do and will not speak out, let us have a look the Japanese has significantly lagged behind:
> 
> High-speed Rail transportation equipment,
> Communication equipment (China accounted for two in the world's five largest ),
> Intelligent mobile phone (who is now with the Japanese mobile phone?)
> Grid (China have the best UHV and smart grid technology),
> 4G and the upcoming 5G Technology (Chinese independent 4G standard TD-LTE, catch up with the west, China has 5G international standards),
> Hydropower(the world's largest hydropower China has 800000 kilowatt water turbine manufacturing technology)
> Thermal power ( the most efficient ultra supercritical thermal power units is in China),
> The 4th generation nuclear power (Shandong Rongcheng Shidao Bay, the four generation nuclear power has been opened),
> Construction (the world's largest dam, the largest high-speed rail network; the Hong Kong Zhuhai Macao Bridge),
> Stealth fighter aircraft and large transport aircraft,
> Coal to olefins tech matured ( using coal instead of oil as a chemical raw material, first turn the coal into methanol, and made ethylene and propylene from methanol, China has already industrialized this tech before any country),
> Quantum communication,
> High performance computer.
> Beidou Positioning System.
> Shale gas mining, (Chinese is the only one outside North America who realized shale gas commercial exploitation)
> ......
> 
> View attachment 197474
> 
> 
> Ningbo Heyuan company 1800000 tons of methanol to olefins project
> 
> There is a detail many people have forgotten or never knew, during the rescue of Fukushima nuclear disaster, Japane depends on Chinese Sany Heavy Industry long arm cement pump to complete the project. why Japane even can not make a such tool with its industrial power?
> View attachment 197475
> 
> Made in China
> 
> During Japanese "lost twenty years", its economy stagnated, its industry shrunk , new tech stoped , under such circumstance Japanese elected their war-pro leaders.
> 
> You have made your bed , so you must lie in it. Poor Japanese




Yeap, but china should not be complacent at the moment. She still need to chase robot, auto, and semiconductor manufacturing technology, and some electronics component technology where Japan still ahead currently.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## esolve

Peter C said:


> I think there are no BYD purchased by New York yet. BYD supplied some buses for range testing in Manhattan traffic. I think Denver bought some for their airport



the test have finished in 2013. Now BYD electric buses are running in New York at night

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## opruh

The pollution here in Manila can sometimes be too much, hope the government will at least consider electric bus like the ones by BYD.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Keel

opruh said:


> The pollution here in Manila can sometimes be too much, hope the government will at least consider electric bus like the ones by BYD.



BYD has operation in the Philippines but e-buses is the market segment that BYD should not have missed out on.

All the best wishes

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Beast

I can foresee big sales for BYD. BYD has great future.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

esolve said:


> the test have finished in 2013. Now BYD electric buses are running in New York at night



I don't see any mention of a purchase or any night runs. It certainly is possible...

Even looked on their website for sales news
News | BYD

I see Proterra electric bus sales though:
Press Releases | Proterra






Here one from the WRTA (Massachusetts)





Foothill transit (California)





River City (Kentucky)







Maybe you see electric bus sales and assume it must be BYD.


----------



## AndrewJin

I've just visited Golden Dragon Bus in Xiamen. Here are some buses for Israel and Xiamen.
Golden Dragon is also a top bus manufacturer.
King Long - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
The group's products are under the name of "King Long", "Golden Dragon" and "Higer" respectively. All these three companies sell buses around the world

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Keel

*London's first 'green' electric taxis take off*
Published time: February 12, 2014 12:28
Get short URL






screenshot from youtube video by user bydauto



Tags

Big deal, Energy, Modernization, Roads,UK
London's first fleet of electric powered mini-cabs has hit the streets. Twenty vehicles built by China's BYD will be available for private hire.

BYD is partly backed by Warren Buffett's Berkshire Hathaway group.

London's first fleet of electric taxis comes into operation four years ahead of the 2018 deadline Mayor Boris Johnson set for all new cabs to have zero emissions. Aimed at reducing pollution the Mayor’s office says taxis account for around a third of all the exhaust emissions in London.

The decision has created competition among manufacturers including BYD, Nissan, Metrocab, and the London Taxi Company to have electric models ready.

The Chinese manufacturer BYD, which is 9.9 percent owned by the investment titan Warren Buffett, has provided the 20 e6 electric model taxis, less than two months after supplying the first electric buses to London.

_“Londoners are typically early adopters to new technology . . . and we are very happy to be first and beat the deadline by a few years. This is where the electric vehicle technology will shine,”_Isbrand Ho, Managing Director of BYD Europe told the Financial Times.

The BYD e6 model is a five-seat crossover vehicle, fitted with a 75kW motor and lithium-ion batteries. The vehicle has a top speed of 87mph (140km/h), and a maximum range of around 186 miles (300 km).

The mini-cab company will have charging points provided by British Gas, which is installing a city-wide network.

The cost of a 1kWh charge is around $0.16, providing a range of 200 miles (320 km), a full day's travel will therefore cost between $8 and $14, depending what time of the day the car is recharged, says Arvind Vij, the founder of Thriev mini-cabs.

If the experiment is a success a further 50 cars are expected to be added in July, after BYD signed a memorandum of understanding to supply to another minicab firm - Green Tomato Cars.

London Mayor Boris Johnson wants the current fleet of 22,000 diesel-powered black cabs replaced with new electric vehicles and petrol range-extender designs.








*Electric buses hit London roads*
First 100% electric buses go on trial on central routes with more expected in 2016,reports BusinessGreen





One of the first two fully electric buses in London, made by Chinese company BYD Photograph: /Tom Callow
Will Nichols for BusinessGreen, part of the Guardian Environment Network

Thursday 19 December 2013 09.47 GMT

Two electric buses have hit the streets of London as part of a trial to see if the technology is suitable for shorter routes around the capital.

The 12-metre single deck buses will service Victoria, Waterloo and London Bridge stations running on routes 507 and 521 from today.

According to Chinese manufacturer BYD Auto, the zero-emission buses should reduce running costs by about three quarters compared to a diesel bus and can travel up to 250km (155 miles) on a single four or five hour charge - sufficient to operate for a full day without the need to recharge.

Six further electric buses are set to be introduced into the TfL fleet in early 2014, four of which were secured with funding from the Department of Transport's Green Bus Fund with a further two funded from Transport for London's technology demonstration budget.

And more zero emission buses may be forthcoming if London beats off competition from seven other European cities to win a partnership funding bid to trial a range of pure electric and hybrid vehicle technologies and charging techniques.

London has also introduced zero emission hydrogen buses on the RV1 route between Covent Garden and Tower Gateway and is currently trialling 120 buses that run on used cooking oil.

The city intends to deliver Europe's largest hybrid bus fleet by introducing 1,700 by 2016 to cover a fifth of the fleet. Around 600 are already operational including the New Routemasters, which have faced criticism over their multi-million pound price tags but are said to offer significant fuel efficiency and emissions savings.

Matthew Pencharz, senior environment and energy advisor to the Mayor of London, said: "Electric buses could help deliver the cleaner and greener bus fleet we need to cut carbon emissions and improve air quality.

"If these prove successful we plan to see more introduced over the next few years to run alongside the hybrid and hydrogen bus technology that is already tackling air pollution and carbon emissions across the capital."


*BYD teams up with Middle East enterprise to expand solar business*
OFweek | Posted: 26 Jan 2015, 10:47

Share:





(OFweek) – BYD participated in the World Future Energy Summit (WFES) held in Abu Dhabi recently and entered into a strategic cooperation agreement with Phoenix Solar at the exhibition. The two parties signed the Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) based on the principle of mutual benefits and win-win result and announced that they would establish partnership in the field of clean energy like solar PV modules, making a common efforts to develop the solar PV industry in the Middle East, North Africa and Turkey.

According to the report estimation recently released by Chinese Academy of Social Sciences, due to the advancement of global PV technology and the reduction of costs, the added PV capacity of global PV industry will continue to maintain more than 30% of growth rate from 2014 to 2016. Particularly, the PV industry in 2015 will continue to develop. Besides the large-scale solar PV plants in the desert and the rooftop PV, the solar PV power generation facilities will be seen in more places. The solar PV product overseas sales market of BYD covers dozens of nations around the world, such as Germany, Italy, Spain, the US, etc. BYD plays a more and more important role



*BYD Unveils World's First Battery Electric Coach Bus*






Pictured Above: The BYD C9 unveiled at the 2015 United Motor Coach Association Expo
BYD: Electric Vehicles, Photovoltaic, LED Lighting, Energy Storage

NEW ORLEANS, Jan. 27, 2015 /PRNewswire/ -- BYD Motors Inc. has officially unveiled the world's first long range, 100% Battery Electric Over the Road Coach Bus. This first electric coach, named the BYD C9, is a two-axle, 40' coach with the seating capacity to carry 47 people at highway speed for over 190 miles.

"The transportation industry is still just warming up to the idea of Battery Electric transit buses," said BYD Coach & Bus Vice President of Sales, Macy Neshati. "It was exciting to walk around last year's APTA Expo in Houston and see so many reputable names displaying an electrified transit bus. However, I don't think anybody thought they would see a viable electric coach solution for a few more years."

The BYD C9 is the first of three 100% Battery Electric coaches the company will launch globally this year. The other two, a 45' three-axle coach named the C10 and a 23' coach with executive and transport configurations named the C6 will be arriving by the end of 2015, and BYD sales managers at the 2015 UMA Expo were adamant about the fact they are taking orders for all three of the coaches starting now.

"Last year, BYD pulled away from the competition in the transit space when they launched a 30' low floor bus and a 60' articulated bus in addition to their 40' bus making them the only electric bus builder with multiple offerings.

This year the launch of three coach buses puts BYD on a level with no other bus or coach OEM. Not many people know this about BYD but we are a multibillion-dollar company employing nearly 190,000 people worldwide. There simply has never been a bus manufacturer in the United States with this sort of engineering or manufacturing power, that's why I tell every customer I meet with they should go BYD, it's the safe choice!" said Neshati.

*ABOUT BYD Motors Inc.:BYD Motors Inc. is an American manufacturing company and a wholly-owned subsidiary of BYD Company Ltd, the largest domestic auto-manufacturer and electric-bus manufacturer in China.

BYD is a publicly traded company, with the Hong Kong listed stock 60% of which is owned by U.S. investors, and Warren Buffett's Berkshire Hathaway as the largest single shareholder at 9.9%. BYD Motors established its headquarters in downtown Los Angeles in October 2011 and has now hired over 60 Americans to support BYD Electric Bus and Energy Module factories in Lancaster, California. There are over 25 American research and development and sales support personnel at the Los Angeles headquarters. BYD expects to create 200 more new jobs by the end of 2015. 

Contacts in China: Sherry Li
*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## TaiShang

*BYD aims to revolutionize Brazil's urban transport*
2015-3-2 14:54:26


BYD, a Chinese electric vehicle and solar panel manufacturer, will open its first factory in Brazil this year, with the aim of revolutionizing the country's urban transport.

Adalberto Maluf Filho, director of the company's marketing and governmental affairs in Brazil, told Xinhua that BYD is ready to provide non-polluting buses and taxis for large cities such as Rio and Sao Paulo.

As most large Brazilian cities do not have complete subway networks -- Sao Paulo, the largest city, has four subway lines while Rio has only two, public transportation faces major challenges.

The lack of rail systems has increased the demand for express bus lines and made electric buses a short-term viable option as diesel buses pollute.

BYD is part of a consortium that won a bid last week to develop a car-sharing scheme in Rio, initially with a fleet of 300 electric cars.

BYD will have an advantage as the company is familiar with the project' s requirements, said Maluf. "Those who carried out the implementation studies will have more knowledge about it."

BYD is establishing a factory in Campinas, Sao Paulo state, which will be operational by mid-2015. The factory will produce batteries, solar panels and assemble electric buses with imported parts.

A second factory, which will be built in Sao Paulo state or in the neighboring states of Minas Gerais and Rio de Janeiro, will manufacture bus chassis locally to reduce the costs of the vehicles.

Battery cells, currently being made only in China, South Korea, Japan and the United States, will also be produced in the factory with the aim of further reducing costs.

As the battery for electric vehicles makes them more expensive than cars that use fossil fuel, BYD will offer a leasing option in Brazil by which taxi companies and drivers can get cars (without battery) at the same price they would pay for a regular car while electric buses will be offered at the same price (without battery) as diesel vehicles, and the money that would have been spent on fuel pays for the battery leasing.

"It is the best deal in the world for taxi drivers, because today they are spending both on fuel and on car payments," Maluf said.

Several Brazilian cities have been testing BYD's electric buses.Campinas and Sao Paulo, both in Sao Paulo state, are purchasing BYD's electric buses, and other cities like Rio are in negotiations with the company for bus fleets.

"We expect to be able to provide a large fleet by early 2016, in time for the Olympic Games," Maluf said.

Rio will host the Summer Olympics next year and several projects are under way to prepare the city for the event.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Sanchez

Build Your Dreams...lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Keel

*BYD Sets European Record — 325 Kilometers On A Single Charge*
March 26th, 2014 by Roy L Hales 






BYD’s electric buses have set a European record, travelling 325km (202 miles) on a single charge, at the end of which they still had 8% of battery charge remaining.

This exceeds the 310 km record, with 31% of charge remaining, that BYD set last year on a trip between Warsaw and Krakow.

The world record, however, would still appear to be in Malaysia, where Prasarana Transit reported that the buses were getting more than 400 kilometers to a charge!

Two electric buses have been operating in Copenhagen since January, where they have proven they can operate well in the Scandinavian winter.

More than 25 European cities have tried out the BYD electric bus.

In Ankara, Turkey, BYD’s electric bus reputedly proved it can provide a 80-90% reduction in operating and maintenance costs over natural gas fueled buses.

Meanwhile, the California Labor Commissioner dropped recent charges that BYD had paid workers less than the state’s minimum wages and reduced the company’s fine from $99,245 to $37,803.

The company’s lawyer, Lanny J Davis, has issued a statement saying:

_It is my understanding that BYD welcomes the decision by the California Labor Commissioner to dismiss as unmerited citations alleging that BYD paid below California’s minimum wage to five professionals from China who temporarily worked for BYD in the latter half of 2013._

_BYD produced substantial documents to the Commissioner’s office proving that BYD paid these professionals the equivalent of above the state minimum wage of $8.00 hour. BYD documents prove that these professionals were in fact paid $12-$16 / hour. Therefore, the Commissioner’s office has today agreed to dismiss the minimum wage assessment based on the alleged under-minimum-wage payments. All five of these professionals were no longer working for BYD in California by the end of 2013._

_However, the Labor Commissioner’s position is that BYD should have paid these five employees in U.S. dollars, not in their home currency – Chinese renminbi (RMBs). While BYD disagrees with this position as a matter of law, in the spirit of resolving this matter, BYD has agreed to pay $1,900 for this alleged error. This means that the hearing on the minimum wage issue on calendar for tomorrow, Tuesday, January 28, will no longer be necessary. BYD appreciates the cooperation and communication that led to this resolution._

_However the hearing will continue regarding two other alleged technical violations that BYD denies — the alleged omission of two out of nine categories of information on check stubs of all employees; and the alleged denial of rest breaks for 8 employees who were permitted to choose to take one twenty-minute rest break, rather than requiring a split of this break into two ten-minute breaks against the employees’ preference._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Keel

Peter C said:


> Long Beach Transit cancels bus contract with Chinese automaker BYD - Los Angeles Times
> "Federal transit authorities said they could not fund the contract after finding that the Chinese company, known as BYD, violated regulations that made it ineligible to bid in the first place."



_*Specifically, the company did not submit goals for working with businesses owned by minorities or other disadvantaged groups, as required by the federal agency. The rules are designed to give small businesses a chance to compete fairly on federally funded projects.*_

Big F'king deal!
I would advise your community starting your own ethnic company to bid for similar contracts
You are better into the bussiness than working as 7/11 store keepers and cab drivers

@ Post #34

_Stanford University is among BYD’s biggest return clients for electric buses: having deployed 13 on campus, it decided to add another 10 to the shuttle fleet this year. The school now comes after Los Angeles Metro, which contracted 25 electric buses, as BYD’s No.2 customer in the U.S.







_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*BYD to open passenger car Factory in Brazil*
PUBLISHED ON MARCH 2, 2015

BYD will open its first passenger car factory in Brazil this year, with the aim of revolutionizing the country’s urban transport by focusing on cheap electric taxis and vehicles for car-sharing schemes. Adalberto Maluf Filho, director of the company’s marketing and governmental affairs in Brazil, told ChinaDaily that BYD is ready to provide non-polluting buses and taxis for large cities such as Rio and Sao Paulo.

As most large Brazilian cities do not have complete subway networks — Sao Paulo, the largest city, has four subway lines while Rio has only two, public transportation faces major challenges.

The lack of rail systems has increased the demand for express bus lines and made electric buses a short-term viable option as diesel buses pollute.

*BYD is part of a consortium that won a bid last week to develop a car-sharing scheme in Rio, initially with a fleet of 300 electric cars.

BYD will have an advantage as the company is familiar with the project’ s requirements, said Maluf. “Those who carried out the implementation studies will have more knowledge about it.”*

BYD is establishing a factory in Campinas, Sao Paulo state, which will be operational by mid-2015. The factory will produce batteries, solar panels and assemble electric buses with imported parts.

A second factory, which will be built in Sao Paulo state or in the neighboring states of Minas Gerais and Rio de Janeiro, will manufacture bus chassis locally to reduce the costs of the vehicles.

Battery cells, currently being made only in China, South Korea, Japan and the United States, will also be produced in the factory with the aim of further reducing costs.

As the battery for electric vehicles makes them more expensive than cars that use fossil fuel, BYD will offer a leasing option in Brazil by which taxi companies and drivers can get cars (without battery) at the same price they would pay for a regular car while electric buses will be offered at the same price (without battery) as diesel vehicles, and the money that would have been spent on fuel pays for the battery leasing.

“It is the best deal in the world for taxi drivers, because today they are spending both on fuel and on car payments,” Maluf said.

Several Brazilian cities have been testing BYD’s electric buses.Campinas and Sao Paulo, both in Sao Paulo state, are purchasing BYD’s electric buses, and other cities like Rio are in negotiations with the company for bus fleets.

“We expect to be able to provide a large fleet by early 2016, in time for the Olympic Games,” Maluf said.

Rio will host the Summer Olympics next year and several projects are under way to prepare the city for the event.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

* BYD - China's Number 1 Electric Vehicle Company Is Booming *
Apr. 6, 2015 10:15 AM ET 

*Summary*

BYD is at the center of two of the largest booms this decade - Smartphones and Electric Vehicles.
Buffet's Berkshire Hathaway bought into BYD with a 10% stake.
Goldman Sachs has a buy recommendation on BYD. Goldman expects BYD's electronic car sales to grow at an annualized 57% all the way to 2020.

BYD (OTCPK:BYDDF) stands for "Build Your Dreams".

The Chinese (Shenzhen) based car and battery company has certainly being doing that.

They have been getting a lot of attention lately and their Hong Kong listed shares have risen by 30% this past month since I discussed BYD in my Seeking Alpha article here.

The Group's 2014 revenue breakdown as announced last week is as follows:

48% - Automobiles

43% - Handsets and Assembly Services

9% - Rechargeable battery and Photovoltaic

As you can see from above, BYD earns about half of their revenue from their automobiles division. This includes conventional petrol cars, fully electric cars, hybrid (electric and fuel) cars, and electric buses. The other major contributor at 43% is handsets and assembly services. This is mostly assembling mobile phones and smartphones. They also supply the lithium batteries.

In China they are the top seller of electric vehicles (EVs) in 2014, and also so far in 2015.

*BYD Qin - China's top selling EV*





Source

BYD therefore finds itself benefiting from three strong trends:

1) The rising middle class of Asia being able to buy a smartphone or an electric car. The middle class is set to triple in size between now and 2020 according to DBS - see also here.

2) Smartphones - In 2014, the worldwide smartphone market shipped a total of 1.3 billion units. This is a 27.7% growth from the 1.0 billion units of shipments in 2013.

3) Electric Vehicles - In 2014 Chinese EV sales grew by a staggering 424% to reach 74,763.

*China Electric Vehicle market - background*
China has a long stated goal of reducing its dependency on imported oil by promoting new energy vehicles, including passenger cars and buses. The Chinese goal is to produce 500,000 New Energy Vehicles (NEVs) in 2015, and to produce 1,000,000 such vehicles annually by 2020. In 2014, 23 million regular cars were sold in China, so 1 million electric vehicles pa should be an achievable goal by 2020.

The global electric car market alone could hit $70 billion by 2021 and still be only 2 percent of total cars, according to a Barclays estimate.

Five reasons for the current surge in Chinese EV sales are:

1) The Chinese Government gives electric vehicle manufacturers large subsidies typically around 60,000 yuan (USD $9,750) per electric vehicle (recently extended to 2020).

2) Electric vehicles also qualify for an exemption from a 10 percent purchase tax until end 2017.

3) Free license plates issued in cities including Shanghai, where plates for a conventional gasoline powered auto can cost about USD 12,000.

4) Last year the PRC placed a mandate that 30% of all Government vehicle purchase be EVs no later than the end of 2016. Local Governments will need to start buying more to reach their quotas. The ratio will likely be raised beyond 2016.

5) China is considering providing as much as 100 billion yuan ($16.25 billion) in government funding to build electric vehicle charging facilities. By 2015, China plans to deploy 2,351 charging and replacement stations and 220,000 charge spots. By 2020, China has a 5-year plan for 10 million electric charging stations. China just recently completed the building of charging stations from Beijing to Shanghai with a station every 25 km.

In their 2014 annual report BYD stated:

"During the Year, the Group has accumulated a great number of unfulfilled orders on hand for new energy vehicles due to the limitation of the battery production capacity. As such, the Group was actively expanding its battery production capacity in an attempt to meet the market demand during the Year ".

"During the Year, revenue from the Group's new energy vehicle business increased by about 6 times to approximately RMB 7,251 million, accounting for 27.60% of the revenue of the Group's automobile business".

On their phone assembly business:

"The consistent momentum in the growth of the smartphone market bolstered the development of the handset component and assembly industry".

BYD said "2014 profits declined by nearly 22 percent, to $69.8 million (on an 11 percent increase in revenue, to $8.92 billion). But past investment appear to be taking off. BYD says it expects first quarter profit to increase to as much as $24.2 million, from just $1.9 million in the first three months of last year.

BYD group's 2014 EPS stands at 0.18 RMB.

*Looking ahead to 2015* *and beyond*

BYD said its electric vehicle sales will triple this year (2015) to 60,000 units, on the back of four new models, released each quarter. For the BYD group demand for the Tang, the SUV sister to the Qin which is in production now, is supposed to be through the roof.

BYD also sell electric buses and supplies the taxi market with EVs. This has expanded globally with sales in several countries and a new factory in Brazil.






Source

"Build Your Dreams" is arguably the Tesla (NASDAQ:TSLA) of China. It has recently announced it will build a "giga" factory similar to Tesla. By 2020 it expects to have about 34 GWh of production capacity, on par with the 35 GWh of production (about 500,000 vehicles worth of batteries).

Goldman Sachs has a buy recommendation on BYD. Goldman expects BYD's electronic car sales to grow at an annualized 57% all the way to 2020.

BYD's main competition are several other Chinese electric vehicle companies such as Kandi (NASDAQ:KNDI), SAIC, BAIC, Chery and others, as well as the global manufacturers Nissan (OTCPK:NSANY), General Motors (NYSE:GM), Tesla,Toyota (NYSE:TM) and others.

I think BYD's advantages are as follows;

1) It is a Chinese company - so it get's support from the PRC including large subsidies guaranteed until at least 2020.

2) Its background as a battery manufacturer, and by 2020 its giga battery factory will allow it to lower EV costs and be a supplier to other EV companies.

3) Its strong brand name known for quality. You can view a test drive video here.

4) Its early mover advantage in China as number one in EV sales, combined with its electric taxi and electric bus sales.

5) Its products (cars and buses) are great.

6) It benefits from three key trends - the rising Chinese middle class, rising EV sales, rising smartphone sales (via assembly and batteries)

7) EVs will be increasingly popular in China as prices come down and there is a massive upside potential in sales.

8) If it achieves its 60,000 EV sales goal for 2015, that will significantly boost company revenues and profits.

The stock is not cheap and trades on a high PE multiple (not nearly as high as Tesla) depending upon what exchange you buy it on.

But for the growth investor with a 5 year plus time horizon who is prepared to buy the stock on dips I think it is a great investment.

For US investors it is listed under the ticker code BYDDF and it is available on most online brokers such as TD Ameritrade. Note the stock valuation can vary from exchange to exchange.

I have bought BYD (01211-HK) on the Hong Kong Stock Exchange where it currently trades with a 2015 PE of 27.2.

Editor's Note: This article discusses one or more securities that do not trade on a major U.S. exchange. Please be aware of the risks associated with these stocks.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Electric vehicles are definitely the future.

Well over 100,000 were sold in the USA last year and 20,000 of them were $75K+ Teslas.


----------



## cnleio

BYD is good ! ... just their brand logo is ugly, should redesign once again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

By 2020，BYD will have its own “Gigafactory” that rivals Tesla's in terms of GWhs per year。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

BYD, 逼养的


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> BYD, 逼养的





*BYD Secures Nottingham Bus Tender*

SOURCE: BYD MOTORS INC. MAR 31, 2015

BYD *will supply a total of 13 of its advanced pure electric 12m ebuses to Nottingham City Council (NCC), along with associated charging equipment.*

The bus purchase has been facilitated by a £1.4m grant from the DfT Green Bus Fund. The remaining funds of £2.1m have been raised via the NCC Workplace Parking Levy. This builds on the existing fleet of 45 electric buses and expanding tram project within the city of Nottingham. NCC is working in partnership across Greater Nottingham to encourage all modes of transport - buses, taxis, trams, bikes and cars - to move onto a sustainable electric platform, with more power generated locally via waste incineration and PV panels.

In the multi-million pound purchase contract, BYD, which plans to deliver the vehicles in late 2015, is providing a five-year warranty on its proven power train components based on the company’s Iron-Phosphate battery technology.

The buses for Nottingham City Council will arrive with a comprehensive service support package which includes training for drivers and maintenance engineers.

Jane Urquhart, Nottingham City Council portfolio holder for planning and transportation, said the electric buses already operating in the city have helped to reduce noise and improve air quality.

“As a council we are committed to providing sustainable transport solutions, more electric buses will mean reduced operating costs and deliver clear environmental and health benefits when compared to operating traditional diesel powered buses,” she said.

“This purchase order is a potential game changer for BYD. Nottingham is recognized as being at the forefront of innovative public transport solutions and has prior experience operating electric buses from other manufacturers”, says Isbrand Ho, managing director, BYD Europe. “The fact that Nottingham City Council has now selected our ebuses after a comprehensive evaluation programme involving a variety of competitors is highly significant. We are expecting that other major operators will follow Nottingham’s lead."

BYD Secures Nottingham Bus Tender | Mass Transit

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sweetgrape

我觉得这个BYD名字没什么，“逼养的”主要还是一些国外品牌在刻意贬底败坏比亚迪而已。
Tesla,他死啦。
雪佛兰那标志跟卫生巾一样，这些都没有人刻意去提。

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

sweetgrape said:


> 我觉得这个BYD名字没什么，“逼养的”主要还是一些国外品牌在刻意贬底败坏比亚迪而已。
> Tesla,他死啦。
> 雪佛兰那标志跟卫生巾一样，这些都没有人刻意去提。


哈哈，Tesla=他死啦！！！(he dies la)
BMW=别摸我（don't touch me)
I love my mother tongue!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Skull and Bones

Should bring in their cars in India.


----------



## qwerrty

would love to see xiaomi get into action too. they have a lot of fans and they make good quality products at affordable prices 

--

*Tencent, Foxconn partner with dealership group to produce EVs*
2015/4/1
Foxconn, a Taiwanese supplier with vast production capacity in China, will develop batteries, electric motors and control systems. Shenzhen-based Tencent, the world's fifth-largest Internet company, will offer its Internet platforms for infotainment.
Tencent, Foxconn partner with dealership group to produce EVs_eworksglobal


----

*BAIC and LeTV embrace 'Internet Plus'*
By WANG CHAO (chinadaily.com.cn) Updated: 2015-03-24 17:13

BAIC Motor and Le Holdings Co signed an agreement in Hong Kong to jointly build Internet cars on March 23, 2015. [provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Le Holdings Co, also kwown as LeTV, is the only internet company that has its online steaming website listed on the A-share market, and it has established a research and development group with more than 260 employees formerly working in Tesla, Mercedes-Benz, BMW, Volkswagen and Ford.The R&D center is based in Silicon Valley, California.
BAIC and LeTV embrace 'Internet Plus' - Business - Chinadaily.com.cn


LeCar concepts







\

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lordwedggie

The worst has got to be KIA: Killed in Action....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

hnology





*SAIC Motor And Alibaba (BABA) To Unleash Connected Car In August 2016*

*All set to penetrate China’s automated car space, Alibaba will introduce the connected car, which will be jointly developed with SAIC in August 2016 in a deal worth $160 million*
Published: Apr 5, 2015

Following suit with several Chinese tech juggernauts, Alibaba Group Holding Ltd (NYSE:BABA) has recently entered the connected automobile market. With an investment of $160 million, the e-commerce titan went public with its joint venture with the state-controlled SAIC Motor Corp. last month, in its attempts to introduce its own Internet-connected automobiles.

In the latest development, the two corporations will introduce the jointly-developed connected automobile in fall 2016.

As part of the million-dollar fund, Alibaba is working to integrate Internet technology with automobiles. It will contribute to the joint venture by offering services like digital entertainment, cloud computing, financial data, and GPS mapping features, amongst others. The platform dubbed as the “car on the Internet”, is slated to launch its first model in August 2016. A blog post on SAIC’s website stated: “SAIC and Alibaba will use our advantages to set technology, service and customer experience standards in connected vehicles.”

*As per SAIC’s Financial Controller Gu Feng: “The company will unveil a production model rather than a concept that may take years before being ready for manufacturing.” The largest carmaker by sales in China is planning to more than double the number of new energy cars from 6,000 units sold last year to 13,400 units in 2015.*

China has recently hopped on the technological innovation brigade, urging corporations to partner with auto manufacturers to foster competition and innovation in the auto industry. Speaking of competition, Alibaba’s closest and toughest competitors and also the largest search engine operator of China, Baidu Inc (ADR) (NASDAQ:BIDU), revealed it would be entering the auto market with a self-driving, autonomous vehicle of its own.

Of late, automakers have announced tie-ups with technology corporations and Internet companies after country’s Premier Li Keqiang stated last month that the state will encourage development in platforms such as cloud computing, mobile Internet, and big data to assimilate the Internet of Things notion with manufacturing and stirring an “innovation-led economy”.

Minister of China’s Ministry of Industry and Information Technology made a public statement last week. He said “China’s new-energy vehicle sector is just starting. We hope to have some new fish in the water.”

Besides Baidu, Leshi Internet Information & Technology (Beijing) Co and Tencent Holdings Ltd. plan to manufacture and develop their autonomous cars sometime over the coming years. Leshi Internet, headed by Jia Yueting, has been working on its web-enabled electric cars throughout last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

lordwedggie said:


> The worst has got to be KIA: Killed in Action....


Hyundai cars are pretty bad after 5 years.

The BYD Tang suv rated @ 507 hp is bad ***. Too bad we can't buy it in North America yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Jlaw said:


> Hyundai cars are pretty bad after 5 years.
> 
> The BYD Tang suv rated @ 507 hp is bad ***. Too bad we can't buy it in North America yet.



Tesla Model X coming out in 3rd quarter with 691hp. Insane mode.


----------



## TaiShang

*First images of the BYD Yuan and BYD Song for the Shanghai Auto Show*
PUBLISHED ON APRIL 7, 2015 BY JOEY WANG





BYD has released the first official images of the BYD Yuan and BYD Song, two SUV’s scheduled for debut on the 2015 Shanghai Auto Show that starts on April 20. They are called ‘concept cars’ but they are really very close to reality. The blue car is the BYD Yuan, it is the hybrid variant of the petrol-powered BYD S1 sub-compact SUV.






The BYD S1 will be launched on the Chinese car market in the second half of the year, and the Yuan will follow just before year’s end. The hybrid drivetrain will consist of a 1.1 liter four-cylinder petrol engine mated to an electric motor. Total output will be somewhere in the region of 150 horses.





This shiny vehicle is the BYD Song, the hybrid version of the upcoming BYD S3 SUV. The S3 is ready to roll and the production version is expected for debut on the Shanghai show as well, although BYD hasn’t confirmed that yet. The production version of the Song will then debut later in the year, likely on the Chengdu Auto Show in September.





The hybrid drivetrain will consist of a 1.5 liter four-cylinder petrol engine mated to an electric motor. Total output will be somewhere in the region of 200 horses, and we are hearing rumors about an extra racy version with 250 hp, similar in style to the manic BYD Tang Ultimate Edition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

sweetgrape said:


> 我觉得这个BYD名字没什么，“逼养的”主要还是一些国外品牌在刻意贬底败坏比亚迪而已。
> Tesla,他死啦。
> 雪佛兰那标志跟卫生巾一样，这些都没有人刻意去提。


Don't worry, with warren buffet buying BYD stock. It is already a free advertising for this company. He rarely picks a wrong stock.

American are full of jealousy idiot but at the same time, they loved every money making opportunities. There are greed is their greatest weakness.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sweetgrape

Beast said:


> Don't worry, with warren buffet buying BYD stock. It is already a free advertising for this company. He rarely picks a wrong stock.
> 
> American are full of jealousy idiot but at the same time, they loved every money making opportunities. There are greed is their greatest weakness.


Talking about new energy car, BYD is absolutely leader , the aother company that want developing new energy car, hard bypass BYD, BYD also main component supplier for new energy care, BYD know what he should do, It just sold its electronic device ltd, although its still be prefitable, all for more attention on new energy car.

Because BYD is good, so warren buffet choose it, not he choosing it, so BYD is good.
I am very optimistic to BYD, The price of Oil can't be always low, and the pollution abatement also require new energy car, the trend is good to BYD, just time matter, and whether BYD have that patience?!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*China could pass US in electric-car market, expert says*
*Updated: 2015-03-04 11:14*
*By Lia Zhu in San Francisco (China Daily USA)*

China, the world's largest new-car market, is expected to surpass the United States to become the world's largest market for electric vehicles with its dramatically increased sales since the second half of 2014, according to an expert at the University of California-Davis.

*China's sales of electric vehicles, including pure battery electric and plug-in electric vehicles (PEVs), grew fourfold, from 19,713 in 2013 to 84,900 in 2014, thanks to the new and strengthened policies in the country, said Yunshi Wang, co-director of the U.S.-China Zero Emission Vehicle Policy Lab at UC-Davis. *

"From the data of last December and January this year, the sales of PEVs in China have surpassed that of the US," he said. "I expect the annual sales in China are likely to leapfrog the US this year."

Wang's lab was established last September between UC-Davis and the China Automotive Technology and Research Center, the administrative body that oversees China's auto industry, to enhance collaboration on clean-vehicle adoption.

Under the five-year memorandum signed between the two sides, the lab is tasked to advise the Chinese local and national governments on the PEV policies of California as well as study the policies' incentive effectiveness and customer demand on car-charging infrastructure.

"California is a leader in promoting new-energy vehicles in the US, and China is very interested in its PEV strategies and zero-emissions policies," Wang said.

Some partnerships have been started between California and major Chinese cities such as Beijing and Guangdong, where California has ongoing collaborations on environmental and carbon cap-and-trade programs, Wang said.

Since last year, some big cities in China have beefed up efforts to encourage people to buy clean-energy vehicles in an effort to reduce carbon emissions, like Beijing's preferential treatment for PEV buyers in an auto-license lottery, and Shanghai's waiver of the license-plate auction fee. China also set a goal that by 2016, 30 percent of all government fleet-vehicle purchased will be electric.

Wang, however, pointed that China's PEV market faces some challenges and barriers, such as local protectionism and a lack of car-charging infrastructure.

"There are more than 100 traditional automobile manufacturers in China, and cities and provinces have been creating a variety of barriers to protect their local PEV manufacturers while disfavoring car makers from other cities and regions," he said.

*The removal of regional protectionism will help increase sales of electric vehicles in China, said Wang, who used the example of BYD Co Ltd, a Chinese manufacturer of automobiles and rechargeable batteries based in Shenzhen. *

*"When Shanghai allowed BYD to enter its market, we saw a dramatic increase in sales of electric vehicles," Wang said. *

"So far, imported electric vehicles do not enjoy the government's preferential policies, so domestic auto manufacturers can be protected," he said. "From our perspective, we believe such 'national protectionism' would be phased out in the future, and only two to three national automobile manufacturers will remain."

Another challenge is a lack of charging facilities. Wang said his lab and a Shanghai automobile research center collaborated last year. According to their initial findings, 95 percent of the survey respondents expressed a desire for electric vehicles, as the electricity bill is only a quarter to half of the gas expense.

"But because there were no charging facilities in the neighborhood, they had to recharge the vehicles with wires hanging from the windows of their homes, usually in high-rise buildings," he said.

His lab now is studying the demand for charging stations and the consumer market in California and China in order to provide intellectual support for the design of PEV policies.

In 2013, China's vehicle sales approached 22 million, topping US light-duty vehicle sales of 15.6 million. China's vehicle total is expected to exceed 280 million by 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

China's top-5 automakers SAIC、BAIC、GAIC、FAW and Dongfeng，plus a host of smaller players like BYD and Geely，have all formed partnerships with internet and /or technology leaders such as Alibaba、Tencent，LeTV、Huawei etc etc to design、develop and market smart and clean-energy vehicles of tomorrow。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape

cirr said:


> China's top-5 automakers SAIC、BAIC、GAIC、FAW and Dongfeng，plus a host of smaller players like BYD and Geely，have all formed partnerships with internet and /or technology leaders such as Alibaba、Tencent，LeTV、Huawei etc etc to design、develop and market smart and clean-energy vehicles of tomorrow。


In my eyes, these state run companies suck, they ruin China indigenous brand, excluded CCAG, they just OEM of foreign brand.

Now I pay more attention on BYD, Geely, Great Wall, and CCAG, their indigenous brand develop faster and better than those state run companies, FAW is so corrupted, many officials are under investigation, they put huge money into their pocket, these b!tch.

Today, Geely new car will enter market, it is so beautiful, if it success, it is meaningful for Geely, also for China indigenous brand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

Peter C said:


> Tesla Model X coming out in 3rd quarter with 691hp. Insane mode.


BYD tang is $30k USD.



sweetgrape said:


> In my eyes, these state run companies suck, they ruin China indigenous brand, excluded CCAG, they just OEM of foreign brand.
> 
> Now I pay more attention on BYD, Geely, Great Wall, and CCAG, their indigenous brand develop faster and better than those state run companies, FAW is so corrupted, many officials are under investigation, they put huge money into their pocket, these b!tch.
> 
> Today, Geely new car will enter market, it is so beautiful, if it success, it is meaningful for Geely, also for China indigenous brand.



With a few exception, most low to middle end Chinese cars lack horse power. I guess the market is different in China where people want gadgets in the car instead of the power from the engine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Jlaw said:


> With a few exception, most low to middle end Chinese cars lack horse power. I guess the market is different in China where people want gadgets in the car instead of the power from the engine.



Hook your phone up to your car...

Micro stories - small news bits too small to have their own thread | Page 11

Add power running boards to get into your suv/truck


----------



## cirr

sweetgrape said:


> In my eyes, these state run companies suck, they ruin China indigenous brand, excluded CCAG, they just OEM of foreign brand.
> 
> Now I pay more attention on BYD, Geely, Great Wall, and CCAG, their indigenous brand develop faster and better than those state run companies, FAW is so corrupted, many officials are under investigation, they put huge money into their pocket, these b!tch.
> 
> Today, Geely new car will enter market, it is so beautiful, if it success, it is meaningful for Geely, also for China indigenous brand.



The clean-vehicle divisions of these stated-owned automakers are totally independent from their foreign partners。

It is the clean-vehicle businesses of the Big-5 that are entering into all sorts of co-development agreements with the internet and telecom players。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*BYD wins biggest order for electric bus in US*
Xinhua, April 29, 2015

China's leading battery maker and electric vehicle producer BYD Motors Inc has won an order for 60 pure electric transit buses from a US mass-transit operator, which is the biggest order for a pure electric bus in the United States, the company said on Monday.

*"Positive energy will always win! Finally we won Long Beach Transit award again - the only difference is that now is 60 instead of 20! Cheers!" *Stella Li, president of BYD Motors and senior vice president of BYD Company Limited, posted on Moments feature of Tencent's WeChat.

The Long Beach Transit Board of Directors on Monday awarded an $11.7 million contract to Los Angeles-based BYD Motors Inc to manufacture 10 battery-powered electric buses and charging systems.

The transit authority, which serves portions of the Los Angeles metropolitan area, will order 10 battery-powered buses with options for its partner agencies to buy as many as 50 more.

"The Long Beach Transit Board made a historic decision today that will not only benefit our customers, but will also be a win for the community," Long Beach Transit CEO Kenneth McDonad said in a statement.

The buses will be zero-emission, McDonald said, adding that they will be "the cleanest bus we have offered to date" and on the "leading edge of technology in the industry."

According to BYD Motors, over the next 5 years, the implementation of 60 BYD electric buses could save Southern California from 124,757,730 lbs of carbon emissions. To manage these equivalent emissions, it would take the planting of 525,691.48 trees, or foresting an area the size of 365 football fields.

Additionally, 60 electric buses operating 150 miles each day, 365 days a year could save operators and Southern California municipalities more than $15 million in diesel fuel over the next five years.

Over the next 10 years, Long Beach Transit expects to be at least 90 percent alternatively fueled, Kevin Lee, a spokesman for Long Beach Transit told media.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Kyle Sun

BYD's logo is the ugliest logo I have ever seen.


----------



## TaiShang

Kyle Sun said:


> BYD's logo is the ugliest logo I have ever seen.



I think they need to work over and consolidate the logo of the brand. Not terrible, but can be improved, in my view.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyle Sun

TaiShang said:


> I think they need to work over and consolidate the logo of the brand. Not terrible, but can be improved, in my view.


BYD's boss must be a very sturbern man , there must be some guy tells him the logo is os ugly.


----------



## Abhitej

60 bus is too low to become a news.


----------



## theniubt

Abhitej said:


> 60 bus is too low to become a news.



Why not? One of these buses is enough to get you guys excited in India, let alone 60 (or 200?).

BYD Launches First Pure Electric Bus in India (that decoration tho)

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## TaiShang

*BYD wins order for 200 electric buses in the US*

April 29, 2015







Chinese automaker BYD has secured an order for 200 electric buses in the US.

The company has won the contract from the Long Beach Transit Authority, which serves portions of the Los Angeles metropolitan area.

BYD Senior Vice President Stella Li has told Bloomberg that the authority’s board has approved an initial purchase order of 10 electric buses costing $800,000 each. Partner agencies of the authority could buy another 50 buses.

The Shenzhen-based BYD opened a bus factory in California a year ago. It was part of the company’s expansion plans into the US, Canadian and Latin American markets.

The Long Beach deal is BYD’s biggest order for electric buses outside its home market. Globally, the company has sold more than 5,000 of its electric buses, of which 50 are in operation in the US.

Hou Yan, the head of sales at BYD, said at the Shanghai auto show last week that the company aimed to sell about 15,000 electric cars to taxi fleets and about 6,000 electric buses this year.

The company also plans to start taking orders for electric trucks from overseas buyers in the second half of the year and begin deliveries in 2016.

The US should be one of the first purchasers according to Li, the BYD senior VP. After initial exports, the company also plans to begin production of its trucks in the US itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## navtrek

theniubt said:


> Why not? One of these buses is enough to get you guys excited in India, let alone 60 (or 200?).
> 
> BYD Launches First Pure Electric Bus in India (that decoration tho)



Thanks for posting buddy. Its a pretty big deal and that's my city Bengaluru


----------



## 大汉奸柳传志

TaiShang said:


> I think they need to work over and consolidate the logo of the brand. Not terrible, but can be improved, in my view.


That‘s the old logo，a BMW mimic，SHAME






The new one is even uglier..






I dont know what's wrong with these ppl, selling a bus for millions and still cant afford a decent design firm

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Keel

People buy quality cars/ buses not logos
BYD's logo has changed a lot and it\s original form is no more in use contrary to the whiners have accused
So many people who have bought and used BYD products and another lot of people who are stakeholders of BYD, Warren Buffett included, have no problems with the BYD logo.
Beauty in the eyes of beholders
BYD's logo looks absolutely fine with me

This is marvellous news for the Company which has been embarking on the American market with great obstructions throughout and the success of getting the contract is a gem to put on its business portlolio

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

Keel said:


> People buy quality cars/ buses not logos
> BYD's logo has changed a lot and it\s original form is no more in use contrary to the whiners have accused
> So many people who have bought and used BYD products and another lot of people who are stakeholders of BYD, Warren Buffett included, have no problems with the BYD logo.
> Beauty in the eyes of beholders
> BYD's logo looks absolutely fine with me
> 
> This is marvellous news for the Company which has been embarking on the American market with great obstructions throughout and the success of getting the contract is a gem to put on its business portlolio




Exactly.

Quality sells, not logos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xunzi

Anybody ride a US bus in San Francisco and Los Angeles know what it's like. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hans

60 buses can only be made from production line, which means BYD has the capacity of mass production these buses.
Other suppliers may have only one experimental bus, which is only meant for test..



Abhitej said:


> 60 bus is too low to become a news.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

BYD in the countryside of Hubei Province

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Abhitej said:


> 60 bus is too low to become a news.



How many electric buses got sold in India last year？And cars for that matter？

Do you guys make any electric buses and cars？

Do you guys make any li-ion batteries（cells、PACK and BMS）

Do you guys own a single mine that produces the slightest quantity of lithium？

Pls enlighten us。Thanks。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> How many electric buses got sold in India last year？And cars for that matter？
> 
> Do you guys make any electric buses and cars？
> 
> Do you guys make any li-ion batteries（cells、PACK and BMS）
> 
> Do you guys own a single mine that produces the slightest quantity of lithium？
> 
> Pls enlighten us。Thanks。


Let me help him.

Ashok Leyland to launch electric bus Versa in India by 2017

The 36-seater bus, which is being showcased at the 4th Bus and Special Vehicle Show here, can go 90 miles in one charge and is a zero emissions vehicle.

"Depending upon the regulations, we expect to launch this vehicle in the country in the next two years," Ashok Leyland Vice President, Buses, T Venkataraman told PTI here.

The vehicle comes as a completely built unit (CBU) from the company's UK based arm Optare.

India's first electric bus launched in Bangalore - The Times of India
Though the upfront cost of the electric bus is Rs 2.7 crore as against Rs 90 lakh of an AC Volvo bus, its operational cost will be Rs 7 per km as against Rs 18 per km incurred by the latter. (TOI Photo)




navtrek said:


> Thanks for posting buddy. Its a pretty big deal and that's my city Bengaluru


One question, is it Bangalore or Bengaluru you like to pronounce? Bengaluru is really cute!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abhitej

cirr said:


> How many electric buses got sold in India last year？And cars for that matter？
> 
> Do you guys make any electric buses and cars？
> 
> Do you guys make any li-ion batteries（cells、PACK and BMS）
> 
> Do you guys own a single mine that produces the slightest quantity of lithium？
> 
> Pls enlighten us。Thanks。


*All-electric Jaguar XJ created*
Prospect of zero-emissions zones in cities prompts electric prototype








An all-electric version of the new Jaguar XJ has been created in reaction to the emergence of zero-carbon zones in cities across the globe.

A senior insider told Autocar that Jaguar Land Rover envisages some of the world’s most important cities gradually introducing zero-emissions and zero-pollution zones. All vehicles unable to run purely on batteries would be banned from the area.

*See the Jaguar Limo Green concept*

According to the insiders, only a self-charging electric car could have sufficient zero-emissions range to be practical transport in such scenarios. Although some conventional hybrids do have the ability to run purely on battery power, their electric-only range is limited to few miles.

It’s thought that the electric XJ will be powered by a 145kW, 295lb ft electric motor fuelled by a lithium ion battery pack. The batteries will be topped up by a 35kW, 1.2-litre, three-cylinder generator designed by Lotus specifically for self-charging electric vehicles.

This drivetrain is claimed to offer a range of 600 miles, plus combined fuel economy of 57mpg, sub-120g/km of CO2 and a top speed of 112mph.

Jaguar sources also say that the handling and performance of the electric XJ is likely to surprise people “because of the bulk that’s removed from car when you strip out the conventional drivetrain”.

If, as many expect, future Range Rover models are based on the same floor and crash structure as the new X351-series XJ, the same technology could be applied to the company’s SUVs.

Jaguar and Lotus are now developing the technology with financial help from the British government’s Technology Strategy Board.

Lord Drayson, the Minister of Science, told Autocar last year that electric cars would play a “huge part in the future of motoring in this country”



AndrewJin said:


> BYD in the countryside of Hubei Province
> View attachment 217637


Copy of Honda City.



theniubt said:


> Why not? One of these buses is enough to get you guys excited in India, let alone 60 (or 200?).
> 
> BYD Launches First Pure Electric Bus in India (that decoration tho)


There is only one bus bought on experimental basis.

In fact we are stopping buying Chinese buses now due to bad quality.


----------



## jkroo

Kyle Sun said:


> BYD's boss must be a very sturbern man , there must be some guy tells him the logo is os ugly.


Wang is an engineer but he is not stubborn I think. The logo really doesn't matter, at least, to me. The logo doesn't matter especially the logo is put on this model.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## theniubt

Abhitej said:


> *All-electric Jaguar XJ created*
> Prospect of zero-emissions zones in cities prompts electric prototype...



The technologies in this baby has nothing to do with India hence the word 'India' isn't mentioned in the article. It's still pure British even if you own the company, deal with it.


> Copy of Honda City.



And you Indians are copying our phones so it can actually have a chance to sell in it's home turf. But we're still dominating your market.

Soon-to-be-launched Micromax YU a Clone of Coolpad F2 4G: Report



> There is only one bus bought on experimental basis.
> 
> In fact we are stopping buying Chinese buses now due to bad quality.



Anything coming out of a jealous Indian's mouth is the opposite of what they say. 1. LBT of USA just placed a big order of our 'bad quality' eBuses, and a LOT more are coming. 2. all continents who tested the eBus have nothing but praise, see sources below. 3. Indians are not qualified to judge on qualities since you guys have none. 4. you guys will be purchasing more our bus when you can afford it, I'll keep you posted.






BYD Electric Bus Test Results in Canada

_“The BYD electric bus was nothing like anything we had seen or tested before, it was able to run our required 8-hour shift in service with only a night-time single charge at our bus garage. BYD’s bus itself has on-board chargers so that only 60 Kw of grid AC power was delivered at night to the bus through a power interface. This made for very convenient charging of the electric bus so that no peak-rate power was consumed.”_

Record-breaking BYD electric bus goes over 200 miles on a single charge in Copenhagen
_
Transit operators everywhere should pay attention to these real-world examples of electric buses performing well. Replacing diesel models with EVs is a great way to reducing operating costs since electricity is a lot cheaper than diesel fuel, and to clean up the air in cities, as well as reduce greenhouse gas emissions.
_
*Want more? *

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Beast

Abhitej said:


> Chinese make cheap poor quality goods. Nobody wants to buy them.


Sourgrape spotted 

As proven by previous above post of BYD bus positive experience. I can fully understand the impotent and left behind feeling of Indians

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Azizam

Even London has some BYD buses.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Keel

*BYD Kyoto Japan

BYD Becomes First Chinese Auto Company to Penetrate Japanese Market | BYD






*




*





























*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jlaw

Abhitej said:


> *All-electric Jaguar XJ created*
> Prospect of zero-emissions zones in cities prompts electric prototype
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An all-electric version of the new Jaguar XJ has been created in reaction to the emergence of zero-carbon zones in cities across the globe.
> 
> A senior insider told Autocar that Jaguar Land Rover envisages some of the world’s most important cities gradually introducing zero-emissions and zero-pollution zones. All vehicles unable to run purely on batteries would be banned from the area.
> 
> *See the Jaguar Limo Green concept*
> 
> According to the insiders, only a self-charging electric car could have sufficient zero-emissions range to be practical transport in such scenarios. Although some conventional hybrids do have the ability to run purely on battery power, their electric-only range is limited to few miles.
> 
> It’s thought that the electric XJ will be powered by a 145kW, 295lb ft electric motor fuelled by a lithium ion battery pack. The batteries will be topped up by a 35kW, 1.2-litre, three-cylinder generator designed by Lotus specifically for self-charging electric vehicles.
> 
> This drivetrain is claimed to offer a range of 600 miles, plus combined fuel economy of 57mpg, sub-120g/km of CO2 and a top speed of 112mph.
> 
> Jaguar sources also say that the handling and performance of the electric XJ is likely to surprise people “because of the bulk that’s removed from car when you strip out the conventional drivetrain”.
> 
> If, as many expect, future Range Rover models are based on the same floor and crash structure as the new X351-series XJ, the same technology could be applied to the company’s SUVs.
> 
> Jaguar and Lotus are now developing the technology with financial help from the British government’s Technology Strategy Board.
> 
> Lord Drayson, the Minister of Science, told Autocar last year that electric cars would play a “huge part in the future of motoring in this country”
> 
> 
> Copy of Honda City.
> 
> 
> There is only one bus bought on experimental basis.
> 
> In fact we are stopping buying Chinese buses now due to bad quality.



Jaguars are manufactured in England.

@mike2000 is back

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Keel

*BYD secures important Nottingham bus tender*

TRANSPORT, LOGISTICS & WAREHOUSING | NEWS
BYD secures important Nottingham bus tender | Industry Europe Magazine
07 April 2015 at 13:03

*



*

BYD is to supply a total of 13 of its advanced pure electric 12m ebuses to Nottingham City Council (NCC), along with associated charging equipment.

The bus purchase has been facilitated by a £1.4m grant from the DfT Green Bus Fund. The remaining funds of £2.1m have been raised via the NCC Workplace Parking Levy. This builds on the existing fleet of 45 electric buses and expanding tram project within the city of Nottingham. NCC is working in partnership across Greater Nottingham to encourage all modes of transport - buses, taxis, trams, bikes and cars - to move onto a sustainable electric platform, with more power generated locally via waste incineration and PV panels.

In the multi million pound purchase contract, BYD, which plans to deliver the vehicles in late 2015, is providing a five-year warranty on its proven power train components based on the company’s renowned Iron-Phosphate battery technology. BYD is the biggest producer of pure electric buses in the world and its 12m ebus has been trialled in 42 major European cities. Operators have experienced considerable operating cost benefits thanks to the lower price of electricity versus diesel.

The buses for Nottingham City Council will arrive with a comprehensive service support package which includes training for drivers and maintenance engineers.

Jane Urquhart, Nottingham City Council Portfolio Holder for Planning and Transportation, said the electric buses already operating in the city have helped to reduce noise and improve air quality. “As a council we are committed to providing sustainable transport solutions, more electric buses will mean reduced operating costs and deliver clear environmental and health benefits when compared to operating traditional diesel powered buses”.

“This purchase order is a potential game changer for BYD. Nottingham is recognized as being at the forefront of innovative public transport solutions and has prior experience operating electric buses from other manufacturers”, says Isbrand Ho, Managing Director, BYD Europe. “The fact that Nottingham City Council has now selected our ebuses after a comprehensive evaluation programme involving a variety of competitors is highly significant. We are expecting that other major operators will follow Nottingham’s lead."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mike2000 is back

Jlaw said:


> Jaguars are manufactured in England.
> 
> @mike2000 is back



Indeed bro.

Well i already said Private Chinese brands are doing farrrr more better than their state controlled/owned counterparts who are merely OEM for foreign brands .lool But seems some ultra nationalistic Chinese members on here who still a soviet style communist hangover of tota state control over everything and dont want to accept the fact that private companies are GENERALLY more innovative/efficient than SOE anyday all things being equal/giving a level playing field. As i said before, if the Chinese government insists on continuing protecting/favouring its inefficient/lazy SOE car makers who have made foreign brands totally dominat in Chinese car market, then foriegn brands will dominate your car market forever, as private car markers have less room to grow(not that our companies complain though, as they are the bigest winners of this policy,they need more Chinese officials like Chinese Tiger.lol). LONG LIVE COMMUNISM AND SOE in all sectors.


----------



## Jlaw

mike2000 is back said:


> Indeed bro.
> 
> Well i already said Private Chinese brands are doing farrrr more better than their state controlled/owned counterparts who are merely OEM for foreign brands .lool But seems some ultra nationalistic Chinese members on here who still a soviet style communist hangover of tota state control over everything and dont want to accept the fact that private companies are GENERALLY more innovative/efficient than SOE anyday all things being equal/giving a level playing field. As i said before, if the Chinese government insists on continuing protecting/favouring its inefficient/lazy SOE car makers who have made foreign brands totally dominat in Chinese car market, then foriegn brands will dominate your car market forever, as private car markers have less room to grow(not that our companies complain though, as they are the bigest winners of this policy,they need more Chinese officials like Chinese Tiger.lol). LONG LIVE COMMUNISM AND SOE in all sectors.


"jaguars" are made in England eventhough it's owned by Indian company. Just to shut the Indian up as he brag on a brand that Indians do not manufacture.

Back to topic.

Not quite right man. Chinese SOE for the most part are productive such as railroads, shipbuilding, and military defense. In fact we were temporarily fucked when we invited some private investors to invest in one of our shipyard but I digress. Without SOE backing most private Chinese firms can never win a mega project overseas. Look at Bombardier from canada. Sure it is a publicly traded company, but the government poured in tons of tax payers money to keep it afloat. In fact at one time our government was the biggest shareholder.

Speaking of cars, the private domestic automotive firms in China were not that great for the most part. 

And most importanly SOE is stable and good for workers . The needs of the common people are more important than brand recognition and manufacturing purely based on the cheapest cost as most POE are famous for.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Keel

mike2000 is back said:


> Indeed bro.
> 
> Well i already said Private Chinese brands are doing farrrr more better than their state controlled/owned counterparts who are merely OEM for foreign brands .lool But seems some ultra nationalistic Chinese members on here who still a soviet style communist hangover of tota state control over everything and dont want to accept the fact that private companies are GENERALLY more innovative/efficient than SOE anyday all things being equal/giving a level playing field. As i said before, if the Chinese government insists on continuing protecting/favouring its inefficient/lazy SOE car makers who have made foreign brands totally dominat in Chinese car market, then foriegn brands will dominate your car market forever, as private car markers have less room to grow(not that our companies complain though, as they are the bigest winners of this policy,they need more Chinese officials like Chinese Tiger.lol). LONG LIVE COMMUNISM AND SOE in all sectors.



No personal attack dude
You have squadrons of Indian Mega Nationalists of your own on the forum
SOE and Private companies each have their own merits
Big car manufacturers like GM, Ford, Crysler do need their governments handout for survival
Indian car makers have their own massive problems despite non state owned





Ancient Chinese Art of Paper Folding

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jlaw

Keel said:


> No personal attack dude
> You have squadrons of Indian Mega Nationalists of your own on the forum
> SOE and Private companies each have their own merits
> Big car manufacturers like GM, Ford, Crysler do need their governments handout for survival
> Indian car makers have their own massive problems despite non state owned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ancient Chinese Art of Paper Folding



I might add if he dig through history on all these western brand names like GM, Ford, etc at one time or another the government bailed them out with tax payer money or they would have been long gone. In reality these companies are really SOE 

Long live SOE in China. POE should not be the norm.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

mike2000 is back said:


> Indeed bro.
> 
> Well i already said Private Chinese brands are doing farrrr more better than their state controlled/owned counterparts who are merely OEM for foreign brands .lool But seems some ultra nationalistic Chinese members on here who still a soviet style communist hangover of tota state control over everything and dont want to accept the fact that private companies are GENERALLY more innovative/efficient than SOE anyday all things being equal/giving a level playing field. As i said before, if the Chinese government insists on continuing protecting/favouring its inefficient/lazy SOE car makers who have made foreign brands totally dominat in Chinese car market, then foriegn brands will dominate your car market forever, as private car markers have less room to grow(not that our companies complain though, as they are the bigest winners of this policy,they need more Chinese officials like Chinese Tiger.lol). LONG LIVE COMMUNISM AND SOE in all sectors.



SOEs will continue to dominate critical sectors, no matter how much rant you may have spew against them. Without your regime backing, I wonder how much progress BP would have made. Every country, even those die-hard laisses-faire regimes, have run to the rescue of their private companies, using public money. GM and Ford comes to mind. Where does the innovative slogan, too big to fail, come from? 

Besides, both your regime and the US regime backed your own companies, especially those related to energy, when they are in their infancy. 

Rest assured, government will be be less interventionist once China's companies achieve equal strength and monopolistic power like Lenovo and Huawei. Even then, critical sectors will remain publicly owned, that is, by the people of China. 

But, alas, ultra-nationalist mind-readers like yourself won't be deterred and preach others what you yourself do not believe or practice.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> SOEs will continue to dominate critical sectors, no matter how much rant you may have spew against them. Without your regime backing, I wonder how much progress BP would have made. Every country, even those die-hard laisses-faire regimes, have run to the rescue of their private companies, using public money. GM and Ford comes to mind. Where does the innovative slogan, too big to fail, come from?
> 
> Besides, both your regime and the US regime backed your own companies, especially those related to energy, when they are in their infancy.
> 
> Rest assured, government will be be less interventionist once China's companies achieve equal strength and monopolistic power like Lenovo and Huawei. Even then, critical sectors will remain publicly owned, that is, by the people of China.
> 
> But, alas, ultra-nationalist mind-readers like yourself won't be deterred and preach others what you yourself do not believe or practice.


SOE and POE are all indispensable in Chinese economy, I don't think it's even a topic here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*LA Metro takes delivery of first buses from BYD*
Xinhua, May 2, 2015

The Los Angeles Metropolitan Transportation Authority (LA Metro) has officially taken delivery of their first five zero-emissions electric buses BYD's 40-foot all-electric buses were built entirely in California, BYD said Friday in a statement.

These five 40-foot buses are built by BYD Motors Inc. in Lancaster, California, and will be direct integrated into their daily operations, as the buses are capable of driving more than 155 miles on a single charge.

Los Angeles Metro will test the first five electric buses on various routes around the city to evaluate their optimal route profiles. Testing should be accomplished within six months.

There are still 20 more electric buses left on Metro's contract with BYD Motors, and if all goes well, the city hopes to see more electric buses on the streets soon.

"BYD is creating jobs and providing an anchor for new businesses to locate in Los Angeles County and to provide jobs for our people", Michael Antonovich, Los Angeles County Supervisor, said in an unveiling ceremony on Thursday.

LA Metro, known in the transit community as the Nation's first clean-air fleet with their conversion to Compressed Natural Gas ( CNG) transit buses, is now also the first major transit property in the U.S. to begin electrifying their fleet with truly zero- emissions buses.

*"I am so proud to see the electrified transportation movement alive and well here in Los Angeles", said BYD's Founder and Chairman Chuanfu Wang, "We know from widely available data, that buses and taxis emit nearly 30 percent of the world's harmful emissions, yet only account for 1.7 percent of total vehicle ownership! The fastest way for us to influence the most change, and help as many people as possible, is to replace our fossil fuel burning transit buses."*

Several days ago, local Southern California Electric Vehicle manufacturer BYD Motors Inc. just won an order for 60 zero- emissions, pure electric transit buses from a U.S. mass-transit operator, which is the biggest order for a pure electric bus in the United States.

BYD Motors Inc. is an American manufacturing company and a wholly-owned subsidiary of BYD Company Ltd, the largest domestic auto-manufacturer and electric-bus manufacturer in China.

The company formally established its North and South America headquarters in Downtown Los Angeles in 2011 and opened a bus factory in California a year ago to push into the U.S., Canadian and Latin American markets. About 50 of its buses are now in operation in the U.S., according to BYD.

Since its establishment, BYD Motors has hired more than 130 local employees to staff the Downtown office as well as two manufacturing facilities located in the City of Lancaster, also within LA County. The company plans to double its current workforce in the coming year yet again with the workload that would be created by the LBT order as well as others that are expected to come after.

BYD announced last week it plans to sell 15,000 electric taxis and 6,000 electric buses this year. But Li said 95 percent of the orders would be from the domestic market.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## theniubt



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*China's BYD to contribute to green Rio Olympics*
2015-05-25

BYD, a Chinese producer of electric vehicles and solar panels, will contribute to green Rio de Janeiro Olympic Games next year.

Rio is determined to hold environment-friendly Olympics, setting an example of sustainability and leaving a green legacy for Brazil.

Brazil's major cities have growing concerns about air pollution and seek to upgrade their urban transportation systems, which mostly use diesel buses.

Considering the high costs, long construction periods of new subway and railway lines, express bus lanes with electric vehicles serve as the best option for bigger cities.

BYD is in a good position to tap this huge market.

"Brazil has the second-largest bus market in the world. And we believe in Brazil's potential to consolidate its position as one of the largest markets for clean energy," said Adalberto Maluf, director of marketing and governmental affairs for BYD in Brazil.

*The company is also building a factory in Campinas, Sao Paulo state, which will open in August. The plant will produce batteries and solar panels and assemble electric vehicles with imported parts.*

A second factory will take over bus and battery cell production, further reducing the costs of buses and taxis sold on the Brazilian market.

In addition, BYD is part of a consortium that has won a public bid for a car-sharing program in Rio de Janeiro, which initially foresees a fleet of 300 electric cars.

"Our negotiations with Rio are advanced for a relatively larger fleet, in line with a request of the municipal government, which wants to reduce carbon emissions and make improvements for the Olympic Games," Maluf told Xinhua.

BYD will also bid for service operations after the plan was developed, Maluf said, adding that the company would have advantages thanks to its knowledge of the project.

In April, BYD participated in a summit of mayors with the theme of sustainable development of cities.

According to a declaration released at the end of the forum, some 50,000 buses will be replaced by ones using clean energy by 2020, or a third of the buses in service in those cities that signed the document.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

Will BYD become a company worth 500 billion yuan in the next few years？

BYD is more a new-energy company than a vehicle producer。

BYD is China's answer to Tesla，except that the former has far more biz interests than the later。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*China's BYD to make 400MW of modules in Brazil from 2016*




BYD modules


Tuesday, May 19 2015

Chinese industrial group BYD will start producing 400MW of solar PV modules annually in Brazil from mid-2016 to supply mostly utility scale projects contracted in auctions held by the government last year.
Detailed plans for the factory will be announced on Friday at a meeting with the mayor of the city of Campinas, in the southeastern state of São Paulo, the company's local institutional relations officer Adalberto Maluf, told _Recharge_.

“Of the 400MW, 10MW will be destined to rooftop solar and 390MW to utilities already contracted,” he said.

The Chinese group is investing R$150m ($50m) through the end of 2015, and BYDexpects production of modules with 250kW to 315kW capacity to start in early 2016, ramping up to 400MW capacity within three months.

Plans to build the PV module plant were announced last year and were confirmed this week by Maluf and Campinas city council. It is part of bigger project to expand production of vehicles including electric buses and iron-phosphate battery packs, in which another R$200m are being invested.

“We chose Campinas because its is an industrial and technology hub, close to the [state university of] Unicamp, one of Brazil's best research facilities,” said Maluf.

He said BYD will invest 5% of its local turnover in research.

Maluf said that deals to supply the PV equipment to contracted solar plants were firm and should take up all the 390MW of output destined to utility-scale projects. He declined to name the client.

Last year 31 PV power generation projects, with a combined capacity of 890MW, were contracted at an auction for an average price of R$215MWh. The plants have to be operational by mid 2017.

BYD has already consulted with the National Development Bank BNDES to obtain financing for its PV modules, as it moves to comply with complex, progressive local-content rules.

Maluf said that BYD is currently developing a local supply chain, but could import panels for rooftop projects. BNDES's financing is considered key to allow auction winners to be financially feasible.

So far only local Brazilian firm Tecnometal, also located in Campinas, is fully accredited under BNDES local-content rules for solar PV modules.

Earlier this year, local venture Pure Energy obtained financing to build a local PV production facility in the country's northeastern region.

The US's SunEdison has said it is seeking financing for a $30m investment in a solar module plant and tracker production facility.

Canadian Solar, which also partnered as an equity investor in some of the winners at last year's auction, is also expected to invest in PV module producing facilities in Brazil.

Brazil will hold at least two PV auctions this year, a move considered important by the solar industry to generate enough demand that would payback investments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*BYD launches car which can create electricity and return it to the grid*

03/07/2015 in Fleet Industry News






An electric vehicle has been developed which can store and return electricity generated from renewable sources to the grid.

BYD says its e6 is the only production electric car equipped as standard with the capability to return power to the grid (V2G – vehicle to grid) via the AC charging system which is widely publicly available.

The e6, sold for taxi and private hire uses in Europe, is now operating in the UK, Belgium, Spain and the Netherlands where a recent demonstration has proved the car’s flexibility.


A project in Utrecht has seen the opening of a public V2G EV charging point powered by solar energy.

Conceptually, e6 owners can charge their vehicle when the cost of electricity is lower – after a period of strong sunlight, for example – and using the capabilities of the e6 then sell it back to the grid at periods of peak demand.

The Utrecht AC charging point is capable of both charging and discharging vehicles.


The next-generation e6 model, just arriving in Europe, will have a much larger capacity battery capable of delivering a 400km range.

“The wide-scale adoption of EVs will bring a revolution in air quality which is only just beginning to be appreciated”, said Isband Ho, the managing director of BYD Europe.

“The ability to both store and then return excess energy is just one of the related benefits to the community and is fully in line with BYD’s ‘Green Cities Solution’.”

BYD is also currently introducing its range of pure electric city buses to Europe – more than 47 trials in major and capital cities have already been completed.

Every issue of Fleet News the editor picks his favourite comment from the past two weeks – get involved for your chance to appear in print and win!

@cirr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Good for the little island. 

***

China's BYD Signs Deal to Provide Zero-emission Buses to London*
2015-07-30






File photo of a zero-emission double deck bus on the street of London. [Photo: Xinhua]

Chinese automotive company BYD signed a 19 million pound ($30 million) deal on Wednesday to provide London with its first large-scale, zero-emission, single deck bus fleet.

The deal was signed between BYD and the UK bus and coach builder Alexander Dennis Limited, and together the two companies will build 51 emission-free, pure electric buses, all of which will be built on BYD chassis and powered by BYD's technology-leading electric drivetrain.

The buses will be bodied by ADL, incorporating their market-leading Enviro200 midi bus design. The Enviro200 is the world's best-selling midi bus and renowned for its lightweight, easy access, maneuverability and fuel efficiency.

The 51 buses would run on two routes operated by Go-Ahead London, and will come into service by August 27, 2016. They will run on London routes 507 and 521, which link Waterloo station to Victoria and London Bridge stations respectively.

The move follows an announcement from Transport for London, the city's government department in charge of transport, that it would electrify central London routes 507 and 521 as part of its drive to make all of its single deck buses emission-free by 2020.

The new deal includes a full on-site repair and maintenance program for the term of the contract and combines the strengths of ADL's Enviro200 12metre single decker and BYD's use of Iron-Phosphate Battery technology and drivetrain system. The latter has been proven to deliver outstanding range and reliability in multiple international markets, covering millions of kilometers of passenger service. Isbrand Ho, Managing Director of BYD Europe, said the cooperation with ADL can provide an optimized blend of expertise.

"Our deep experience of not only battery technology but the critical battery management systems and driveline components necessary to deliver unequalled range and reliability are matched to ADL's strong track record in building low weight, attractive and durable buses," Ho said.

Earlier this year BYD also announced that it has designed and built the world's first pure electric zero-emission double-decker bus, which will enter service in London in October. The first batch of BYD double - decker buses will consist of five vehicles, all manufactured in China. Ho says BYD will explore the possibility of local manufacturing of double decker buses if the quantity supplied increases.

@cirr , @XiaoYaoZi , @AndrewJin , @powastick , @Kyle Sun

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

SUVs are all the rage in China right now。

BYD needs to expand its portfolio of new-energy vehicles by introduction of electric SUVs。

BYD's Li-ion power/storage battery business is doing extremely well。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Little island just got luckier.





Single decker bus for London by BYD and ADL [Photo provided to China Daily]

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> Little island just got luckier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Single decker bus for London by BYD and ADL [Photo provided to China Daily]



Not a bad looking bus。

BYD’s planned 34 GWh battery capacity by 2020 should be enough to meet the needs of its electric vehicle and energy storage divisions。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Opoli Ride-Share Fleet Getting 50 New BYD e6 EVs*

July 29th, 2015 by James Ayre 

Originally published on _EV Obsession_.

One of San Diego’s ride-share programs, Opoli, will soon feature a fleet with 50 new BYD e6 electric vehicles (EVs), following the announcement of a new partnership between the two companies.

According to reports, the 50 BYD e6 EVs will be joining Opoli’s natural gas airport shuttles sometime before the end of late summer 2015. San Diego International Airport has apparently already allotted Opoli charging spots at the docking station located on site, it’s been stated.





_Green Car Congress_ provides some more information and background:

_This partnership comes weeks after Opoli launched services in the San Diego area, including being the first rideshare service permitted at the San Diego International Airport. Opoli functions under a name-your-price model, connecting drivers and ride seekers to agree upon a fare, with 100% of the fare going to the driver’s account. Rides can be booked in advance or on demand via the Opoli app, available for iOS and Android._

_The e6 has been incorporated in fleets in Hong Kong, London, Singapore, Rotterdam, Bogota and Rio de Janeiro. BYD says that more than 800 are in operation as public eTaxis worldwide, with an accumulated fleet range of more than 45 million miles (72 million km). The e6 is equipped with a 75 kW motor and a 61.4 kWh BYD-developed lithium iron-phosphate battery, delivering a range of 186 miles (299 km) on a single charge under urban conditions. Top speed is 87 mph (140 km/h)._

Sounds like a pretty good deal for Opoli, which, coincidentally, sounds like a pretty good deal for those in the area. This is presumably a better deal for the driver as well, since Opoli apparently doesn’t garnish the pay that most competitors are known to. Any of our readers try the service out yet?

Opoli Ride-Share Fleet Getting 50 New BYD e6 EVs | CleanTechnica

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

I guess the following deal which was announced early July and for double-decker buses，is different from and separate to the deal in the OP？

*London England's Iconic Double-Decker Buses to go ElectricLondon, England selects BYD as builder of next generation double-decker bus*






The Pure Electric BYD K10 BYD: Electric Vehicles, Photovoltaic, LED Lighting, Energy Storage


LONDON, July 2, 2015 /PRNewswire/ -- One of the world's most recognized transportation systems, TFL (Transportation for London), known for their iconic red, double-decker buses, has contracted for the manufacture of a brand new, battery electric replacement. The company selected to build the next generation London Bus double-deckers is global electric vehicle leader, BYD Company Ltd.

The announcement took place at this week's C40: Clean Bus Summit held at London City Hall. Breaking the news was the Mayor of London, Boris Johnson.

"Many believed that a pure electric double-decker bus would not be possible due to the size of the battery packs required to power it," said Mayor Johnson. "However by working with BYD and utilizing the latest cutting edge technology London has been able to secure another world first. The new electric double-decker trial will see the zero emission double-decker buses manufactured by BYD enter service on Route 16 from October."

Also addressing the Clean Bus Summit was BYD's Managing Director of European Operations, Isbrand Ho.

"We are delighted to be chosen by London as its partner for the world debut of our new pure electric double-decker. As the Mayor has said, this is genuinely world beating new technology," said Ho. "Since BYD is by far the world's largest maker of zero emission pure electric buses and as such is keen to promote their take up and use as quickly as possible we are also pleased to have today supported the Declaration and pledged BYD to helping promote zero – not just ultra low – emission vehicles on the streets of the world's major cities."

BYD's Battery Electric bus employs many advanced technologies developed in-house by a staff of more than 15,000 R&D engineers including the BYD Iron-Phosphate Battery which boasts the only 12-year-battery warranty in the industry. Combined with BYD's proprietary in-wheel hub motors and regenerative braking system, the BYD battery electric bus offers the lowest life cycle cost of ownership. The BYD electric bus delivers a host of operational and environmental benefits for public transit riders, bus operators and residents of the community – it is very quiet and ensures a comfortable ride without vibrations, jerks or the noise associated with the conventional buses and combustion engines. The bus can also drive for more than 155 miles even in heavy city traffic on a single charge. As of April 1st, 2015, BYD bus fleets have completed greater than 50 million miles "in revenue service" and have been evaluated by more than 150 cities in 36 countries around the world. To date, BYD has built over 5,000 electric buses globally, making it by far the most popular electric transit vehicle on the planet.

London England's Iconic Double-Decker Buses to go Electric -- LONDON, July 2, 2015 /PRNewswire/ --

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> I guess the following deal which was announced early July and for double-decker buses，is different from and separate to the deal in the OP？
> 
> *London England's Iconic Double-Decker Buses to go ElectricLondon, England selects BYD as builder of next generation double-decker bus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pure Electric BYD K10 BYD: Electric Vehicles, Photovoltaic, LED Lighting, Energy Storage
> 
> 
> LONDON, July 2, 2015 /PRNewswire/ -- One of the world's most recognized transportation systems, TFL (Transportation for London), known for their iconic red, double-decker buses, has contracted for the manufacture of a brand new, battery electric replacement. The company selected to build the next generation London Bus double-deckers is global electric vehicle leader, BYD Company Ltd.
> 
> The announcement took place at this week's C40: Clean Bus Summit held at London City Hall. Breaking the news was the Mayor of London, Boris Johnson.
> 
> "Many believed that a pure electric double-decker bus would not be possible due to the size of the battery packs required to power it," said Mayor Johnson. "However by working with BYD and utilizing the latest cutting edge technology London has been able to secure another world first. The new electric double-decker trial will see the zero emission double-decker buses manufactured by BYD enter service on Route 16 from October."
> 
> Also addressing the Clean Bus Summit was BYD's Managing Director of European Operations, Isbrand Ho.
> 
> "We are delighted to be chosen by London as its partner for the world debut of our new pure electric double-decker. As the Mayor has said, this is genuinely world beating new technology," said Ho. "Since BYD is by far the world's largest maker of zero emission pure electric buses and as such is keen to promote their take up and use as quickly as possible we are also pleased to have today supported the Declaration and pledged BYD to helping promote zero – not just ultra low – emission vehicles on the streets of the world's major cities."
> 
> BYD's Battery Electric bus employs many advanced technologies developed in-house by a staff of more than 15,000 R&D engineers including the BYD Iron-Phosphate Battery which boasts the only 12-year-battery warranty in the industry. Combined with BYD's proprietary in-wheel hub motors and regenerative braking system, the BYD battery electric bus offers the lowest life cycle cost of ownership. The BYD electric bus delivers a host of operational and environmental benefits for public transit riders, bus operators and residents of the community – it is very quiet and ensures a comfortable ride without vibrations, jerks or the noise associated with the conventional buses and combustion engines. The bus can also drive for more than 155 miles even in heavy city traffic on a single charge. As of April 1st, 2015, BYD bus fleets have completed greater than 50 million miles "in revenue service" and have been evaluated by more than 150 cities in 36 countries around the world. To date, BYD has built over 5,000 electric buses globally, making it by far the most popular electric transit vehicle on the planet.
> 
> London England's Iconic Double-Decker Buses to go Electric -- LONDON, July 2, 2015 /PRNewswire/ --



Different, I guess. The deal mentioned in the OP is not related to double-decker.

Wow, small island is a big market.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*First electric buses will be on Hong Kong's roads by end of year as city tries to reduce pollution*

Five single-deck air-conditioned buses manufactured by BYD and bought with government funding can travel about 250km on a full charge

PUBLISHED : Friday, 31 July, 2015, 7:00am
UPDATED : Friday, 31 July, 2015, 8:38am

Ng Kang-chungkc.ng@scmp.com




The vehicle has 31 seats and space for about 35 standing passengers. Photo: SCMP Pictures

Hong Kong commuters can expect to ride more on electric buses from later this year.

New World First Bus and Citybus on Thursday announced the arrival of the first of five battery-powered buses they had ordered from mainland manufacturer BYD.

The 11.6-metre-long single-deck K9R model bus is air conditioned and can travel about 250km after a full charge at the depot for about four hours, according to the bus companies.

The vehicle has 31 seats and space for about 35 standing passengers.

The bus operators ordered five such zero-emission buses from BYD last August using government funding.

A spokesman for the bus companies said: “It is too early to say which route the electric buses will run on, but we are confident the first one can be in service by the end of this year.”

The bus will undergo a series of tests before the remaining four are delivered, the spokesman said.

BYD said more than 5,000 K9 model buses had been sold globally and were used in 35 countries and regions.

New World First Bus and Citybus are jointly owned by Chow Tai Fook Enterprises and NWS Holdings.

Hong Kong saw the introduction of the city’s first battery-powered electric bus in 2013 when Kowloon Motor Bus put it through trial runs. That bus was also a single decker from BYD.

In Hong Kong, vehicle emissions are the major source of roadside air pollution.

To promote the use of electric vehicles in Hong Kong, the first registration tax for electric cars is being waived until March 2017.

Chief Executive Leung Chun-ying announced in his policy address last year that the government would promote the use of electric vehicles and would fund the purchase by franchised bus companies of *36 single-deck electric buses*.

This year, Leung announced plans to set up low-emission zones in Causeway Bay, Central and Mong Kok by the end of the year in which franchised bus companies will only be able to deploy low-emission buses.

First electric buses will be on Hong Kong's roads by end of year as city tries to reduce pollution | South China Morning Post

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> *First electric buses will be on Hong Kong's roads by end of year as city tries to reduce pollution*
> 
> Five single-deck air-conditioned buses manufactured by BYD and bought with government funding can travel about 250km on a full charge
> 
> PUBLISHED : Friday, 31 July, 2015, 7:00am
> UPDATED : Friday, 31 July, 2015, 8:38am
> 
> Ng Kang-chungkc.ng@scmp.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vehicle has 31 seats and space for about 35 standing passengers. Photo: SCMP Pictures
> 
> Hong Kong commuters can expect to ride more on electric buses from later this year.
> 
> New World First Bus and Citybus on Thursday announced the arrival of the first of five battery-powered buses they had ordered from mainland manufacturer BYD.
> 
> The 11.6-metre-long single-deck K9R model bus is air conditioned and can travel about 250km after a full charge at the depot for about four hours, according to the bus companies.
> 
> The vehicle has 31 seats and space for about 35 standing passengers.
> 
> The bus operators ordered five such zero-emission buses from BYD last August using government funding.
> 
> A spokesman for the bus companies said: “It is too early to say which route the electric buses will run on, but we are confident the first one can be in service by the end of this year.”
> 
> The bus will undergo a series of tests before the remaining four are delivered, the spokesman said.
> 
> BYD said more than 5,000 K9 model buses had been sold globally and were used in 35 countries and regions.
> 
> New World First Bus and Citybus are jointly owned by Chow Tai Fook Enterprises and NWS Holdings.
> 
> Hong Kong saw the introduction of the city’s first battery-powered electric bus in 2013 when Kowloon Motor Bus put it through trial runs. That bus was also a single decker from BYD.
> 
> In Hong Kong, vehicle emissions are the major source of roadside air pollution.
> 
> To promote the use of electric vehicles in Hong Kong, the first registration tax for electric cars is being waived until March 2017.
> 
> Chief Executive Leung Chun-ying announced in his policy address last year that the government would promote the use of electric vehicles and would fund the purchase by franchised bus companies of *36 single-deck electric buses*.
> 
> This year, Leung announced plans to set up low-emission zones in Causeway Bay, Central and Mong Kok by the end of the year in which franchised bus companies will only be able to deploy low-emission buses.
> 
> First electric buses will be on Hong Kong's roads by end of year as city tries to reduce pollution | South China Morning Post



Joshua W should not use this bus. LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> Joshua W should not use this bus. LOL.



on his bike。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## LowPost

It merely shows the BYD bus fleet in Amsterdam Schiphol Airport. Good to see that BYD is expanding in Europe though. @IR-TR @XiangLong @HRM YANG

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

rugering said:


> It merely shows the BYD bus fleet in Amsterdam Schiphol Airport. Good to see that BYD is expanding in Europe though. @IR-TR @XiangLong @HRM YANG



Any news, images from the local media?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LowPost

TaiShang said:


> Any news, images from the local media?



Not much, there's a video about the deal two years ago:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

THe airport has its own solar panel to harvest electric power for Bus fleet but whether its enough for the 35 electric bus is another question. Anyway, I think this is the role model for all others to follow of a self sustaining cycle.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

BYD's European headquarters is in the Netherlands。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IR-TR

BYD really hit it out the park with their electric buses. Very reliable too. Golden opportunity now that the EU and also China are rapidly charging ahead in green transport. May BYD export thousands of these.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

*COMO Connect to Take Delivery of BYD’s Battery Electric Transit Buses*

Published on August 14, 2015 at 7:55 AM

*COMO Connect in the City of Columbia, Missouri has made a historic decision that secures it a spot among America's most elite transit providers. Beginning September 1, 2015, COMO Connect will take delivery of their first of four battery electric transit buses from the global electric vehicle leader BYD Coach & Bus.*

"This is a historic moment for both the city of Columbia and the state of Missouri," said Mike Matthes, City Manager of Columbia. "This decision by the City of Columbia and COMO Connect is yet another example of the forward-thinking attitude towards technology and transportation that contributes to making Columbia great. I could not be more proud."






The 30' BYD K7 that will be joining COMO Connect's fleet in 2015

The first bus will be a full-size 40' transit bus used to experiment on a number of different routes around the city, namely the #1 Black Core Connector, one of the city's longest and most popular bus routes. The next three buses that will be delivered to start service December 1, 2015, will be BYD's 30' Electric low floor transit bus that will be used for commuter shuttles, used on COMO Connect, that operate through Columbia's smaller neighborhood routes, including the downtown orbiter. "Our decision to go electric extends far beyond cleaner air and doing the right thing," said Drew Brooks, Multi-Modal Manager of the City of Columbia. "These buses are incredibly quiet, and will drastically reduce noise pollution along the routes. Additionally, they will save Columbia hundreds of thousands of dollars in fuel and maintenance costs and enable us to begin other improvements to our system even sooner." The buses will be built by California's BYD Coach & Bus, the world's foremost leader in electric bus technology. "We could not be more excited to be working with COMO Connect, and the city of Columbia," said BYD Vice President, Macy Neshati. "Cities like Columbia, with such a picturesque downtown and an involved community really appreciate the value of a well organized transit system. I am excited to see them join the leading edge of transit technology by purchasing these buses that will make their system cleaner and quieter for everybody."

BYD's Battery Electric bus employs many advanced technologies developed in-house by a staff of more than 15,000 R&D engineers including the BYD Iron-Phosphate battery, which boasts the only 12-year-battery warranty in the industry. Combined with BYD's proprietary in-wheel hub motors and regenerative braking system, the BYD battery electric bus offers the lowest life cycle cost of ownership. The BYD electric bus delivers a host of operational and environmental benefits for public transit riders, bus operators and residents of the community – it is very quiet and ensures a comfortable ride without vibrations, jerks or the noise associated with the conventional buses and combustion engines. The bus can also drive for more than 155 miles even in heavy city traffic on a single charge. As of April 1st, 2015, BYD bus fleets have completed greater than 50 million miles "in revenue service" and have been evaluated by more than 150 cities in 36 countries around the world. *To date, BYD has built over 5,000 electric buses globally, making it by far the most popular electric transit vehicle on the planet*.

COMO Connect to Take Delivery of BYD’s Battery Electric Transit Buses

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sweetgrape

Ambition of BYD is not just this, and not just ambition, they have plan and action.

BYD Electric Garbage Truck

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

*BYD Zero-Emission Buses Used to Transport Athletes at 2015 World Games*






BYD Electric Buses staging for shuttle service

BYD: Electric Vehicles, Photovoltaic, LED Lighting, Energy Storage

LONG BEACH, Calif., Aug. 2, 2015 /PRNewswire/ -- This week the largest *Special Olympics* ever was hosted in the *City of Long Beach* – thousands of athletes, coaches, dignitaries and families descended upon Los Angelesfor what was a spectacular week of uplifting camaraderie, sportsmanship and competition. Handling the transportation and logistics of more than sixty-five hundred (6500) athletes required importing charter bus operators from across the nation as well as utilizing as many local resources as possible. One significant local resource wasCalifornia's Coach & Transit Bus manufacturer *BYD Motors*. "World Games Host Town and the City of Long Beach is grateful for the buses and drivers that BYD provided to transport our athletes while touring Long Beach," stated Long Beach Community Foundation President & CEO, and 2015 Host Town Transportation CoordinatorMarcelle Epley. "BYD stepped up majorly as one of our key supporters and their tremendous efforts made our athletes feel welcomed. We depended on them, and they came through 100%." 

At the Opening Ceremonies on Saturday evening presided over by First Lady Michelle Obama and Los AngelesMayor Eric Garcetti, BYD Motors President and CEO Stella Li commented, "BYD could not be more proud to be a transportation provider for the 2015 World Games. With athletes competing tomorrow we are happy to see our Zero-Emissions electric buses operating both here and now in service at *LA Metro* hopefully providing a cleaner environment for these magnificent athletes to compete in." Both the cities of Los Angeles and Long Beach have opted to purchase 100% battery-electric transit buses from BYD Motors in each of their latest procurements. "Los Angeles led the way years ago with the mass adoption of clean-air natural gas transit buses, and we are excited to again be the first large American city taking this final step to Zero-Emissions transportation by electrifying our fleet," said LA County Supervisor Michael Antonovich at a press event in May.

BYD's Battery Electric bus employs many advanced technologies developed in-house by a staff of more than 15,000 R&D engineers including the advanced, BYD Iron-Phosphate battery which boasts the only 12-year-battery warranty in the industry. Combined with BYD's proprietary in-wheel hub motors and regenerative braking system, the BYD battery electric bus offers the lowest life cycle cost of ownership. The BYD electric bus delivers a host of operational and environmental benefits for public transit riders, bus operators and residents of the community – it is very quiet and ensures a comfortable ride without vibrations, jerks or the noise associated with the conventional buses and combustion engines. The bus can also drive for more than 155 miles even in heavy city traffic on a single charge. As of April 1st, 2015, BYD bus fleets have completed greater than 38 million miles "in revenue service" and have been evaluated by more than 110 cities in 36 countries around the world. To date, BYD has sold just over 5,000 electric buses globally, making it by far the most popular electric transit vehicle on the planet.

BYD Zero-Emission Buses Used to Transport Athletes at 2015 World Games -- LONG BEACH, Calif., Aug. 2, 2015 /PRNewswire/ --

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cnleio

BYD’s electric bus sell very well in Europe nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*BYD launches forklift range in Europe*

Published Tuesday 10 February 2015 2:55 pm

*Chinese forklift truck maker BYD is launching a range of counterbalance trucks using Iron-Phosphate batteries in Germany, along with the Netherlands and Belgium.*

“We are 100 per cent market ready in Germany, the Netherlands and Belgium with a strong and experienced sales and service network in place and have other countries due for development later this year,” says Javier Contijoch, BYD Europe’s forklifts director.

The new range includes three and four-wheel counterbalance trucks and a heavy-duty powered pallet truck.

The four-wheel counterbalance trucks – the ECB20, ECB25 and ECB35 – come with 2,000, 2,500 and 3,500kg lift capacities respectively. All are available with either simplex, or duplex and triplex masts with full free lift, for work at heights of up to 6,000mm.

A new three-wheel counterbalance truck – the ECB16 – is also going on sale from March with a 1,600kg lift capacity and the same mast options, aimed at applications where manoeuvrability is a priority. The PTP20H, is a 2,000kg capacity powered pallet truck.

BYD says the Iron-Phosphate battery cell can be fully charged in a fraction of the time taken by traditional lead-acid batteries and uses much less energy during the charging and discharging process.

BYD launches forklift range in Europe | Logistics Manager

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## XiangLong

rugering said:


> It merely shows the BYD bus fleet in Amsterdam Schiphol Airport. Good to see that BYD is expanding in Europe though. @IR-TR @XiangLong @HRM YANG



NOICE! And thanks for the tag bro! Wouldn't want to miss out on this great news!

Judging from the video, BYD is primarily a passenger bus for transport across the Schiphol airport tarmac. Haven't seen any of them yet around for regular public transport. The RET (Where I live), or Veolia (Maastricht, where my folks live) still use these older Volvo, VDL or Mercedes-Benz busses.


















cirr said:


> BYD's European headquarters is in the Netherlands。



Really?! And we're still using these old fossils (Well, not exactly... but still!), while better alternatives are right around the corner?!?! Veolia has recently even begun testing with newer VDL busses because they were ''eco-friendlier''. BULLSHIT! As long as those fossils keep guzzling fossil fuels, nothing is more eco-friendly than an electric bus!



TaiShang said:


> Any news, images from the local media?



Got your insight right here @TaiShang

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*BYD and ADL partner to supply Go-Ahead London with capital's first, large-scale pure electric bus fleet*







The BYD - Alexander Dennis 12m Electric Bus

LONDON, July 30, 2015 /PRNewswire/ -- BYD Company Ltd., the world's largest maker of pure electric buses - and Alexander Dennis Limited (ADL), Europe's fastest growing bus and coach builder - have formed a powerful new alliance and confirmed a £19 million deal today that will see the introduction of London's first large-scale, zero-emission, single deck bus fleet. This will also be the single largest fleet of full size electric buses in Europe.

The move follows confirmation by Go-Ahead London that they are to introduce 51 emission-free, pure electric buses on routes 507 and 521, which operate between Waterloo and Victoria.

The vehicles will be built on BYD chassis and powered by BYD's technology-leading electric drivetrain. All 51 buses will be bodied by ADL, incorporating their market-leading Enviro200-like midi bus design. The Enviro200 is the world's best-selling midi bus and renowned for its lightweight, easy access, maneuverability and fuel efficiency.

Go-Ahead London said today that it expects to introduce all 51 of the revolutionary new vehicles into service by August 27, 2016, signaling the introduction of London's first, large-scale pure electric bus fleet. The move follows an announcement from Transport forLondon (TFL) earlier this month that it would electrify central London routes 507 and 521 as part of its drive to make all of its single deck buses emission-free by 2020.

The new deal, worth £19 million, includes a full on-site repair and maintenance program for the term of the contract and combines the strengths of ADL's Enviro200 12m single deck (with 18,000 units sold worldwide) and BYD's own design of Iron-Phosphate Battery technology and drivetrain system. The latter has been proven to deliver outstanding range and reliability in multiple international markets, covering millions of kilometers of passenger-carrying service.

The decision by the two manufacturers to collaborate on this first fleet is a significant step. It brings together the proven, safe and long-range capabilities of BYD's pure electric buses (the company has 3,500 in service worldwide) with the outstanding and high quality vehicle design and UK build capability of ADL. The resulting vehicles, capable of carrying up to 90 passengers, will offer Londoners some of the most advanced zero emission buses in the world and provide opportunities for the two partner bus builders to work together in the future for the benefit of other bus operators, their passengers and the wider community.

Both BYD and ADL see this latest development as a major step towards bus operations in the UK and around the world making a bold statement and major contribution on which to base clean air initiatives.

Isbrand Ho, Managing Director of BYD Europe, said: "Working together with our partners and friends at ADL we can provide a truly optimized blend of expertise. Our deep experience of not only battery technology but the critical battery management systems and driveline components necessary to deliver unequalled range and reliability are matched to ADL's strong track record in building low weight, attractive and durable buses. This combination will deliver a unique vehicle which we believe will have a strong appeal inLondon and elsewhere in the UK."

Colin Robertson, CEO of ADL, commented: "Technology is at the forefront of everything we do and this unique alliance with BYD represents a quantum leap into the future. Our combined strengths and, critically, the unified aftermarket support we are putting in place to support Go-Ahead London in the long-term, represents a fundamental of our combined business philosophy. The backing of Go-Ahead – in the form of this £19m contract – is a huge confidence booster and we are delighted to have emerged alongside BYD as the preferred bidder in what was a highly competitive process involving a raft of global competitors. I see this new initiative as a major turning point for ADL and our new technology partner, BYD."

Richard Harrington, Engineering Director of Go-Ahead London, commented: "We are delighted to have placed this order with BYD and have every confidence that along with ADL they will deliver exactly what they promise, that is, the world's most advanced, zero-emission, pure electric bus fleet – and one that will match the rigorous demands of the London operating environment. Go-Ahead is constantly striving to stay at the forefront of technology and to make a major contribution in the reduction of emissions and pollutants. This is a considerable step towards a cleaner, greener London bus fleet."

About BYD

BYD Company Ltd. is one of China's largest companies to have successfully expanded globally. Specializing in battery technologies, their green mission to "solve the whole problem" has made them industry pioneers and leaders in several High-tech sectors including High-efficiency Automobiles, Electrified Public Transportation, Environmentally-Friendly Energy Storage, Affordable Solar Power and Information Technology and Original Design Manufacturing (ODM) services.

As the world's largest manufacturer of rechargeable batteries, their mission to create safer and more environmentally friendly battery technologies has led to the development of the BYD Iron Phosphate (or "Fe") Battery. This fire-safe, completely recyclable and incredibly long-cycle technology has become the core of their clean energy platform that has expanded into automobiles, buses, trucks, utility vehicles and energy storage facilities. BYD and all of their shareholders, including the great American Investor Warren Buffett, see these environmentally and economically forward products as the way of the future.

BYD has made a strong entrance to the North, Central and South American markets with their battery electric buses, and lineup of automobiles. Their mission lies not just in sales growth, but also in sociological integration and local job creation as they have poured incredible investments into developing offices, dealerships and manufacturing facilities in the local communities they now call home, truly a first for Chinese companies. For more information, please visit www.byd.com







A BYD electric vehicle owned by the Shanghai Police Department.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Chinese-owned luxury car maker Fisker to revive brand
*
Charles Fleming and Roger Vincent, Los Angeles Times

12:24 a.m. EDT August 16, 2015

_Los Angeles _— Fisker Automotive is back in business.

*The luxury car company will establish Southern California's first new car manufacturing plant in more than two decades about 60 miles east of Los Angeles in the city of Moreno Valley, where it will begin building its plug-in electric hybrid automobiles*.

The admired but embattled Fisker, which filed for bankruptcy protection in 2013 and was *purchased by Chinese auto parts giant Wanxiang Group* a year later, has signed a long-term, $30 million lease for a 555,670 square-foot facility.

*Wanxiang Group also owns A123, the company that builds the lithium ion batteries that power the Fisker*. The company is reportedly seeking to *begin sales as soon as next year*.

The assembly plant will be Southern California's first since General Motors closed an LA facility in 1992, and the state's second electric car manufacturing factory — joining entrepreneur Elon Musk's Tesla Motors plant in the Bay Area.

*It also marks a second Chinese foothold in the Southern California alternative-vehicle market. Chinese automaker BYD employs 160 workers at a plant here that builds electric buses, some for the Los Angeles County Metropolitan Transportation Authority*.

*The electric-car company was co-founded by Henrik Fisker, a graduate of Pasadena's Art Center College of Design who won admirers for his elegant Aston Martin and BMW designs*. *Its Karma plug-in electric hybrids captured the imagination of the automotive press, and despite their $100,000 price tag, were brisk sellers* — until battery glitches resulted in a product recall that bankrupted the battery manufacturer, damaged the brand's reputation and brought production to a halt.

Fewer than 2,500 of the cars were sold before production ceased in 2012, and before the company could begin selling a promised mass-market, affordable electric vehicle. Fisker himself resigned from his executive chairman position at the company amid its financial struggles in 2013.

It was not immediately clear what involvement Fisker would have, if any, at the new facility.

The company has agreed to rent a new 556,000-square-foot industrial building, according to real estate broker Ian DeVries of Colliers International, who represented landlord First Industrial Realty Trust in the deal. The structure is attractive for operating an assembly line, he said, because it is slim and 1,600 feet long.

Terms of the lease were not disclosed, but real estate experts familiar with the area valued the transaction at nearly $30 million over the next decade or so.

The neighborhood is home to fulfillment centers for large retailers including Amazon, Procter & Gamble and Walgreens, DeVries said, but not many products are actually being built there.

"This is one of the first manufacturing deals there of any significance," said DeVries, who noted the company is trying to open the factory as soon as possible.

Jobs at the plant will bring a welcome addition to the area, where 46 percent of residents are not educated beyond high school, economist John Husing said.

"You need jobs that can allow people to migrate up to the middle class," Husing said.

Wanxiang, said to be China's largest auto parts company, paid a reported $149 million to take over the bankrupt Fisker and $257 million for A123, which also made batteries for BMW's hybrid 3- and 5-Series cars and the Chevrolet Spark.

Formerly seen as a possible rival to Northern California's Tesla, Fisker Automotive re-enters a matured electric vehicle market. The once-struggling Tesla now produces 50,000 of its Model S electric luxury cars annually, and continues to promise delivery of a mass-market electric sedan within two years.

Still, while many other car companies have fielded many variations of battery-electric and electric-hybrid automobiles, the alternative-fuel vehicle market has struggled to gain momentum.

"The alternative fuel segment is the only part of the auto market that isn't growing," said Kelley Blue Book senior analyst Karl Brauer. "But Tesla is still growing. The market for high-end, stylish electric vehicles still shows signs of life."

In making the announcement, the city of Moreno Valley said it expected Fisker to create 150 new jobs to work in the new facility, which in addition to manufacturing automobiles would also feature a showroom and guided tours.

"This is a landmark for our city," Moreno Valley Mayor Jesse Molina said in a statement that lauded the company's promise to hire locally from the area's "highly qualified workforce."

Chinese-owned Fisker to open electric car factory in Southern California - Entertainment & Life - providencejournal.com - Providence, RI

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

rugering said:


> It merely shows the BYD bus fleet in Amsterdam Schiphol Airport. Good to see that BYD is expanding in Europe though. @IR-TR @XiangLong @HRM YANG



Schiphol seems to be going all electric. Last year they bought 167 Teslas.

Amsterdam's Schiphol airport launches fleet of 167 Tesla electric taxis

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*More BYD Electric Taxis For Rotterdam*
December 19, 2014








Twenty two additional BYD electric taxis will roll in Rotterdam.

Rotterdam Taxi Company (RTC) indicated it is planning to add another 22 BYD e6 electric taxis to its fleet.

RTC became in 2013 the first operator in Europe to put into service BYD’s electric taxi, the BYD e6.

RTC CEO Sjaak de Winter signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) to acquire the new units for its fleet with BYD’s Chairman Wang Chuanfu at a ceremony at BYD Europe’s HQ, which happens to also be located in Rotterdam, Netherlands.

“The experience with our first three BYD e6 taxis has been very positive – they are liked by our passengers and drivers and they have proved very economical to operate,” said De Winter. “We look forward to expanding our fleet of these environmentally friendly and cost effective vehicles”.

Fleets of BYD e6 taxis are also in use in cities such as London, where a fleet of 32 e6s is expected to increase to 200 in the early months of next year, Brussels and Barcelona. BYD added further fleet sales are expected soon.

“We are delighted that major European cities such as Rotterdam are recognising the role that BYD’s battery technology can play in improving air quality in urban environments,” said Mr Wang Chuanfu. “Our e6 taxis – and our ebus range of pure electric city buses – rely on a proven and reliable battery technology, which delivers excellent range and real operating cost advantages to the operators. It’s great to be able to co-operate further with our friends at RTC”.

The next step for BYD and RTC experts is to conclude finance and leasing arrangements with a view to allowing the new fleet to be in use in Rotterdam during 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## opruh

Love to see that Chinese electric vehicles are finally conquering European markets.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Keel

Wed, 05 Aug 2015
*Another Rise of China-Now in Auto-Making*

The year of 2015 can be considered a watershed for China’s Auto Industry: for the first time since its first manufactured car came out of the assembly line in 1956, a Chinese Automaker ranked as a top maker in total sales against established automakers. For two consecutive months – May and June 2015 – BYD was at the top of the ranking of EV sales worldwide.







That car made in 1956 marked the actual beginning of China’s automobile industry, which quickly moved forward by developing a business model in which foreign makers and their brands – ready to tap into the Chinese mouth-watering market – had their cars made in China in joint ventures with local manufacturers, enjoying the lion’s share of the profits as well as a seemingly endless source of raw materials and cheap labor. Such model still persists and it has been responsible for bringing the industry to its current clout: in 2008, the Chinese automotive industry became the largest in the world by unit production, but in spite of the size and potential of this market, domestic automakers can’t seem to make it to the top with weaker manufacturing and core technologies. From 2008 to date, the largest automobile industry in the world has been going through drastic and swift changes that bring progress at China speed. Government incentive policies have greatly contributed to empowering domestic makers, paving the way to today’s competitive Chinese auto companies. Seizing this favorable moment, BYD invested heavily in research and development of proprietary technologies to face not only global market trends but also planetary environmental challenges. The current importance of electrified transportation and the need for effective and reliable electric vehicles comes as a response to both these trends and challenges, with BYD at the forefront in the development, production and sales of electric vehicles. This may be a unique opportunity for a domestic manufacturer to compete directly with established European, American and Japanese carmakers, and place China in another position of global leadership.

The year 2008 was a turning point not only for the Chinese Automotive Industry, but also for BYD, for it was then that the Chinese privately owned company – fully aware of the impending global energy revolution – launched the F3DM, the first mass produced plug-in hybrid vehicle worldwide, ushering in a new era in electrified transportation. BYD’s next generation of PHEV, the sedan Qin, was born a winner: since its introduction in December 2013, it has been the top selling PHEV model in China and has ranked amongst the top 3 worldwide, firming BYD as a force to be reckoned with in the global EV market.






The 2015 Shanghai Auto Show was an especially important milestone for BYD: it was the first time ever that an automaker exhibited only BEV or PHEV in its lineup; and it was also when the company announced the BYD 7+4 EV Strategy: its comprehensive electrified transportation agenda. The 7+4 Strategy expresses the company’s EV philosophy that electrified transportation goes beyond mere passenger cars, and extends into all forms of transportation, both on-road and off road. The “7” stands for major conventional vehicles: bus, coach, taxi, private car, urban logistics truck, sanitation truck and construction truck (concrete mixer); and the "4" stands for specific off-road environments: warehouse, mining, airports, ports.

China’s Go Out Policy – encouraging Chinese businesses to invest and venture overseas – has also greatly contributed to BYD’s current global footprint. The company’s EV solutions can be seen running in over 35 countries in five continents.




*BYD electric taxis for Brussels*


*



*

*



*

Thirty four BYD e6 taxis for use in Brussels, have just been delivered by BYD Auto, which claims to be the fastest growing car maker in China. The company’s proposal was selected when the Brussels government asked for parties to operate fifty electric cabs. The use of these environmentally-friendly taxis is an important first step in bringing emission-free transport to Brussels’s roads, replacing petrol and diesel powered taxis with electric models.

A small number of e6 taxis have been in service with Rotterdam Taxi Company for more than one year, while a fleet of 20 has been working in London since early 2014. The latest batch of 34 BYD e6 taxis entered service in Brussels over the last few months, with the official inauguration on 15 October.

In China 850 BYD e6 taxis are in service in the city of Shenzhen, headquarters for BYD, with a further fleet of 45 operating in Hong Kong. Together these taxis have accumulated more than 200 millions of kilometres of trouble free, revenue earning passenger carrying service.

The BYD e6 is a spacious, five-passenger, crossover vehicle powered by the BYD Iron-Phosphate (or Fe) batteries. It has a very long battery life with the highest safety level in the industry. It takes only two hours to fully charge the e6 using the fast AC charging solution developed by BYD. This pure EV can then travel for an unprecedented range up to 300km, providing both the driver and passengers with an excellent driving experience and zero emissions/zero pollution.

Friday, October 17, 2014 - 08:00Tim HarrupGreen and SafetyEuropeWestern EuropeBelgium

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaiShang



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*BYD supplying e6 electric cars to San Diego ride sharing program*

August 4, 2015 | In: Car Sharing Leave a Comment






Opoli Technologies, a ride sharing service based in San Diego, is the first to be granted access to the San Diego airport. It functions using a name-your-price model. With its smart phone app, drivers and ride seekers agree on a fare, 100% of which goes to the driver’s account. Rides can be booked in advance or on demand via the Opoli app, available for iOS and Android.

BYD is China’s largest maker of electric vehicles and will *provide 50 of its all-electric e6 EVs to the Opoli fleet*. It features two hub motors with a total of 100 horsepower and regenerative braking. The BYD e6 has an innovative 61 kWh lithium iron phosphate battery that gives the car 185 miles of range – considerably more than any other electric vehicle available in America except the Tesla Model S. The breakthrough battery is fireproof and 100% recyclable, unlike traditional lithium-ion batteries.

The BYD e6 is currently used in taxi and municipal fleets in New York, San Francisco and Chicago. It also is in use in Hong Kong, London, Singapore, Rotterdam, Bogota and Rio de Janiero.

“At Opoli we continue to seek out and provide an affordable solution to the transportation problems that plague metropolitan areas,” said Rattan Joea, founder and CEO of Opoli Technologies. “Teaming up with BYD provides riders not only cost effective solutions, but a green alternative in San Diego.

“We want to bring viable ridesharing experiences to the commuting community. Riders will have the fastest WiFi available in the vehicles, along with other perks to make the most of their commutes.” As part of its agreement with the San Diego airport, Opoli has been granted access to several charging stations to help keep its ride share cars fully charged and ready to go wherever customers require within the metropolitan area.

BYD does not currently offer its crossover electric cars for sale in the US, preferring instead a “soft launch” strategy that will familiarize the public with its products first. But Warren Buffett has made a large investment in BYD, which specializes in electric buses and heavy trucks. It is a company we will be hearing more about in coming years.

BYD supplying 50 EVs to Opoli's San Diego fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

Sept. 4, 2015

*BYD Motors Wins America's Largest Electric Bus Order*

*Electric Bus **leader wins 10 of 12 vehicle categories in 800 bus RFP*




BYD: Electric Vehicles, Photovoltaic, LED Lighting, Energy Storage

OLYMPIA, Wash., Sept. 4, 2015 /PRNewswire/ -- California's BYD Motors has been awarded what industry commentators are calling a "dominant" win in the Washington State Department of Transportation (WSDOT) Heavy Duty Bus RFP that closed in August. The contract allows for up to 800 heavy duty buses from all different propulsion types that included 12 different categories for all-electric buses. The contract has the potential to be the most complete electric vehicle procurement in US history as it includes buses from 30 – 60 feet in length for both highway and transit applications, as well as long-range and shorter range, on-route charging configurations. BYD Motors being the only electric bus maker globally that manufactures 7 different all-electric buses, capable of long range as well as in-route charging configurations was awarded wins in 10 of the 12 available vehicle categories and has the ability to deliver any of their buses within six months. BYD is also the only bus manufacturer on the contract with wireless on route charging as an option approved by WSDOT. The mass procurement by WSDOT is being seen as a visionary move by Washington State, clearly establishing itself as one of the most environmentally conscious states nation wide. Any transit agency or public institution in Washington, as well as the state of Oregon, is now able to procure electric buses from the RFP, greatly simplifying the procurement process, and cleaning the air faster. 

With the most comprehensive line up of electric buses BYD Coach & Bus, a division of Southern California electric vehicle manufacturer BYD Motors, Inc. finished the RFP process as the winner in 10 of 12 vehicle categories. BYD Coach & Bus Vice President of Sales Macy Neshati commented, "It is a tremendous honor to be have received such a vote of confidence from the Washington State DOT." Said Neshati, "WSDOT continues to show leadership in the transportation electrification movement and they stand out nationally for taking such a firm stance on air quality improvement. As a Nation, we are on the eve of greatness as we prepare to show the world the path to energy independence and this procurement will be seen as a key moment in the electrification of the U.S. transit industry; electric buses are no longer a science-fair project, with BYD now producing a long-range bus in nearly every category we have proven the technology is here to stay."

Release contains wide tables. 
View fullscreen.
*CATEGORY*

*SELECTED MAKE & MODEL*

*30' LOW-FLOOR TRANSIT, LONG-RANGE*

BYD Coach & Bus – BYD K7

*30' LOW-FLOOR TRANSIT, ON-ROUTE CHARGING*

BYD Coach & Bus – BYD with WAVE wireless charging

*35' LOW-FLOOR TRANSIT, LONG-RANGE*

BYD Coach & Bus – BYD K9S

*35' LOW-FLOOR TRANSIT, ON-ROUTE CHARGING*

BYD Coach & Bus – BYD K9S with WAVE wireless charging

*40' LOW-FLOOR TRANSIT, LONG-RANGE*

BYD Coach & Bus – BYD K9

*40' LOW-FLOOR TRANSIT, ON-ROUTE CHARGING*

BYD Coach & Bus – BYD K9 with WAVE wireless charging

*60' LOW-FLOOR TRANSIT, LONG-RANGE*

BYD Coach & Bus – BYD K11

*60' LOW-FLOOR TRANSIT, ON-ROUTE CHARGING*

BYD Coach & Bus – BYD K11 with WAVE wireless charging

*45' OVER-THE-ROAD COACH, LONG-RANGE*

BYD Coach & Bus – BYD C10

*45' OVER-THE-ROAD COACH, ON-ROUTE CHARGING*

BYD Coach & Bus – BYD C10 with WAVE wireless charging

_Pictured Above: The 10 Categories of the WSDOT RFP BYD Motors won._

"Any of Washington State or Oregon's transit authorities, agencies, universities, or institutions are now able to procure electric buses from the approved list of makes and models without going through the cumbersome and time consuming RFP process. All that work has been done by WSDOT," stated WSDOT David Chenaur, Capital Programs Manager.

"Washington State has long been a leader in the clean-energy movement, and WSDOT is proud to be doing our part in furthering this mission on the transportation side of the equation. Our staff has spent the past few years researching every electric bus on the market, and after rigorous evaluations of each manufacturer and their products we believe we have given our transit authorities the very best electric buses in each vehicle category to build their fleet with."

BYD's Battery Electric bus employs many advanced technologies developed in-house by a staff of more than 15,000 R&D engineers including the BYD Iron-Phosphate battery which boasts the only 12-year-battery warranty in the industry. Combined with BYD's proprietary in-wheel hub motors and regenerative braking system, the BYD battery electric bus offers the lowest life cycle cost of ownership. The BYD electric bus delivers a host of operational and environmental benefits for public transit riders, bus operators and residents of the community – it is very quiet and ensures a comfortable ride without vibrations, jerks or the noise associated with the conventional buses and combustion engines. The bus can also drive for more than 155 miles even in heavy city traffic on a single charge. As of April 1st, 2015, BYD bus fleets have completed greater than 50 million miles "in revenue service" and have been evaluated by more than 150 cities in 36 countries around the world. To date, BYD has built over 5,000 electric buses globally, making it by far the most popular electric transit vehicle on the planet.

BYD Motors Wins America's Largest Electric Bus Order -- OLYMPIA, Wash., Sept. 4, 2015 /PRNewswire/ --

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Keel

Congrats and well-done BYD!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*BYD to export 10,000 vehicles to Sudan*

By Lyu Chang in Beijing and Chen Hong in Shenzhen, Guangdong (China Daily)

Updated: 2015-09-03 09:51





A girl sits inside a BYD Co car during an international automobile show in Shanghai. BYD has madeinroads in the African auto markets through setting up plants and exporting vehicles.[Photo/Agencies]


Warren Buffett-backed Chinese carmaker BYD Co Ltd said on Wednesday that it has inked a deal to supply 10,000 vehicles, including new-energy cars and gasoline-powered vehicles, to Sudan.

Under the deal, BYD's largest in Africa, it will first ship power systems and key components to Sudan and then assemble cars there at a later date, a person working for the company's overseas department said on condition of anonymity.

"We hope to deliver all the vehicles within this year itself, but that will depend on market response and volume," the source told China Daily, declining to give more details on the contract amount.

Huang Zhixue, general manager of BYD's Middle East and Africa Auto Sales Division, said this was the first time that the company had bagged such a substantial order in Africa and expects that its products can make a tangible difference.

The privately held carmaker has set up two assembly plants in Africa in Egypt and Sudan for gasoline-powered cars.

Though several global carmakers have slashed their sales targets and suffered heavy profit loss, BYD's revenue rose 21 percent to 30.4 billion yuan ($4.75 billion) during the first six months of the year, thanks to its new-energy car sales, its mid-term financial report said.

The Shenzhen-based company raked in 4.6 billion yuan of gross profit, up 21.4 percent year-on-year, from January to June. During the same period, its car sales jumped 14 percent to 210,000 units, the report said.

BYD also provided solar modules to the Kalkbult project, one of South Africa's largest photovoltaic plants in the Northern Cape region, which was connected to the grid in 2013.

The agreement was signed in Beijing with Sudan state-run company GIAD Motor Co Ltd, the only company that has the automotive production qualification in the country.

BYD to export 10,000 vehicles to Sudan - Business - Chinadaily.com.cn



Keel said:


> Congrats and well-done BYD!



This is indeed a huge contract，the largest electric bus contract the world has witnessed so far outside China。

And it is just the beginning。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Keel

cirr said:


> *BYD to export 10,000 vehicles to Sudan*
> 
> By Lyu Chang in Beijing and Chen Hong in Shenzhen, Guangdong (China Daily)
> 
> Updated: 2015-09-03 09:51
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A girl sits inside a BYD Co car during an international automobile show in Shanghai. BYD has madeinroads in the African auto markets through setting up plants and exporting vehicles.[Photo/Agencies]
> 
> 
> Warren Buffett-backed Chinese carmaker BYD Co Ltd said on Wednesday that it has inked a deal to supply 10,000 vehicles, including new-energy cars and gasoline-powered vehicles, to Sudan.
> 
> Under the deal, BYD's largest in Africa, it will first ship power systems and key components to Sudan and then assemble cars there at a later date, a person working for the company's overseas department said on condition of anonymity.
> 
> "We hope to deliver all the vehicles within this year itself, but that will depend on market response and volume," the source told China Daily, declining to give more details on the contract amount.
> 
> Huang Zhixue, general manager of BYD's Middle East and Africa Auto Sales Division, said this was the first time that the company had bagged such a substantial order in Africa and expects that its products can make a tangible difference.
> 
> The privately held carmaker has set up two assembly plants in Africa in Egypt and Sudan for gasoline-powered cars.
> 
> Though several global carmakers have slashed their sales targets and suffered heavy profit loss, BYD's revenue rose 21 percent to 30.4 billion yuan ($4.75 billion) during the first six months of the year, thanks to its new-energy car sales, its mid-term financial report said.
> 
> The Shenzhen-based company raked in 4.6 billion yuan of gross profit, up 21.4 percent year-on-year, from January to June. During the same period, its car sales jumped 14 percent to 210,000 units, the report said.
> 
> BYD also provided solar modules to the Kalkbult project, one of South Africa's largest photovoltaic plants in the Northern Cape region, which was connected to the grid in 2013.
> 
> The agreement was signed in Beijing with Sudan state-run company GIAD Motor Co Ltd, the only company that has the automotive production qualification in the country.
> 
> BYD to export 10,000 vehicles to Sudan - Business - Chinadaily.com.cn
> 
> 
> 
> This is indeed a huge contract，the largest electric bus contract the world has witnessed so far outside China。
> 
> And it is just the beginning。



Good news for BYD and a big deal on BYD's company profile

Any news regarding some buses which were loaned out for trial in the following places?

UK






jpn

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

Good job on part of BYD. 

Obviously, their buses are the best out there.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*China's high-speed rail maker launches operation in US *
September 4, 2015

China's largest high-speed rail car maker launched a assembly line in Springfield in the northeastern U.S. state of Massachusetts on Thursday, which is expected to create hundreds of local jobs.

China Railway Rolling Stock Corporation (CRRC) will assemble 284 subway cars in Springfield to replace the aging fleets of red and orange lines which connect Cambridge to downtown Boston by 2023.

The 40 acre (16 hectare) industrial parcel including a former Westinghouse facility that once housed the world's first mass-produced auto plant is ready for construction.

Massachusetts Governor Charlie Baker and CRRC Vice President Yu Weiping, among hundreds of government and business leaders, shovelled soil for the facility in a ground breaking ceremony on Thursday.

"It's a big day for Springfield. I believe this project has the potential to be a real milestone for Springfield and West Massachusetts," Governor Baker said at the ground-breaking ceremony.

Some 90 miles (145 km) southwest of Boston, Springfield, where the National Hockey League is headquartered, was a manufacturing hub in New England, but it fell from grace in the 1970s' as many companies moved to the south and overseas.

"This project brings manufacturing back to the community as Springfield has rich history in making things," Baker said.

Since it is the Massachusetts state that pays for the cars without spending a dime of the federal government, it allows the state to dictate a "make it in Massachusetts" requirement. It will bring 150 manufacturing jobs and 100 construction jobs.

"All the economic development projects are about jobs, jobs and more jobs! The largest railway company in the world is going to create 150 good paying jobs here!" Domenic Sarno, mayor of Springfield, said at the ceremony.

Tom Loper, a senior staff of Bay Path University in Massachusetts, were digging news about hiring at the ceremony, as he seeks potential positions in the factory for his students.

"I'm here to know what exactly the manufacturer is looking for so we can make sure that our curriculum is in line with what it needs," Loper said.

The Buy American Act requires 60 percent of the parts coming from the U.S. in government procurement. The contract also requires the CRRC to take care of parts suppliers with minority groups and women employees.

C&D Electronics, a local electrical service provider, has 60 percent of its employees that are women and minority groups.

"We are very excited. We think we are able to grow our footprint along with the Chinese rail company growing their footprint here in New England," Mark Cutting, president of the company, said.

The deal also ushered in a new chapter for Chinese train makers whose overseas push backed by Premier Li Keqiang has been mostly limited to developing markets.

"It's a symbolic deal for the CRRC, since the U.S. market is very hard to break into," Yu said.

Yu admitted building a factory in the U.S. is even more difficult than selling subway cars.

"We have to train American workers, take care of the suppliers with minority groups and women employees and reach out to the local community.The business and cultural environment are vastly different from other markets and we do have some learning curves," he said.

"But it is our first U.S. order, and we will do everything we can to make it good," he added.

The CRRC aims at high-speed railway contracts in the U.S. and it has shown enormous interest in projects from California to Texas.

"It is a big pie and we sure want a piece," Yu said.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

I hope the Boston deal is just one of many to be won by CRRC now that the company has launched its own manufacturing facility in the US。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

BYD electric sweepers leading 9.3 Victory Parade：

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Keel

Keel said:


> Good news for BYD and a big deal on BYD's company profile
> 
> Any news regarding some buses which were loaned out for trial in the following places?
> 
> UK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jpn




*London bus deal a ‘big win’ for BYD*

By Liam Stoker

Jul 09, 2015 12:56 PM BST
Battery manufacturer BYD’s deal to supply up to five electric double-decker buses for London is a “big win” for the company but not enough for them to start discussions on a European base, according to Lux Research’s Lilia Xie.

Last week London’s Transport for London (TfL) organisation revealed it had ordered up to five electric-only double-decker buses as part of a trial run as it looks to expand on its fleet of 1,300 hybrid diesel-electric buses across the capital.

TfL also has a number of electric-only single-decker buses, however the new fleet will be the first double-deckers to be driven solely from an electric battery when they enter into service on the number 16 route this autumn. The transport authority wants to add 300 electric-only buses to its fleet by 2020, however there has yet to be a contract offered to a supplier.

Xie said that recent improvements to BYD’s product line could be behind the contract. “Last year the company increased the size of the battery pack from their standard version, which lengthened the driving range for a lot of cities where the charging stations aren't so common,” she added.

But while Xie believes the deal represents a “high profile win” and good business for BYD after a deal to supply electric taxis fell through last year, London alone will not represent a big enough contract to begin talks on a European supply base.

BYD’s current manufacturing facilities are limited to China where it secured a deal to supply 2,000 electric buses for the city of Hangzhou and California, where it has purchased a site for a US-based manufacturing plant on the back of increasing EV activity in the state.

Xie said any commitment would have to be significantly larger than the London deal for BYD to commit to a similar production plant. “There's no indication that it'll be a large-scale commitment and I think the output would have to be pretty large for them to do something similar over here, and I don't know of any plans for them to set up manufacturing facilities in Europe. It doesn't seem as if the demand is there yet,” she said.

Car manufacturer Nissan established a battery manufacturing plant in Sunderland but is one of a number of companies in the storage sector to suffer from overcapacity issues, and Reuters reported late last year that the firm was reported to be investigating a potential switch of battery suppliers and closure of manufacturing plants as a result.





London already has a fleet of electric single-decker buses, but those supplied by BYD will be the first double-decker buses in service. Flickr/David Holt

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*BYD Wins 10 Of 12 Vehicle Categories In Bus RFP In Washington & Oregon*




The BYD Lancaster




BYD electric bus

BYD announced a shocking high win in *10 out of 12 categories *in the Washington State Department of Transportation (WSDOT) Heavy Duty Bus RFP for up to *800 vehicles*.

It’s not clear about how many orders will be made for BYD electric buses, but potentially it could be hundreds in both Washington State and Oregon.

_“The contract allows for up to 800 heavy duty buses from all different propulsion types that included 12 different categories for all-electric buses. The contract has the potential to be the most complete electric vehicle procurement in US history as it includes buses from 30 – 60 feet in length for both highway and transit applications, as well as long-range and shorter range, on-route charging configurations._

_BYD Motors being the only electric bus maker globally that manufactures 7 different all-electric buses, capable of long range as well as in-route charging configurations was awarded wins in 10 of the 12 available vehicle categories and has the ability to deliver any of their buses within six months._

_BYD is also the only bus manufacturer on the contract with wireless on route charging as an option approved by WSDOT. The mass procurement by WSDOT is being seen as a visionary move by Washington State, clearly establishing itself as one of the most environmentally conscious states nation wide. Any transit agency or public institution in Washington, as well as the state of Oregon, is now able to procure electric buses from the RFP, greatly simplifying the procurement process, and cleaning the air faster._

_With the most comprehensive line up of electric buses BYD Coach & Bus, a division of Southern California electric vehicle manufacturer BYD Motors, Inc. finished the RFP process as the winner in 10 of 12 vehicle categories.”_

So transit authorities, agencies, universities, or institutions can just simply pick-up BYD buses if they need such vehicles.

WSDOT David Chenaur, Capital Programs Manager said:

_“Any of Washington State or Oregon’s transit authorities, agencies, universities, or institutions are now able to procure electric buses from the approved list of makes and models without going through the cumbersome and time consuming RFP process. All that work has been done by WSDOT,”._

_“Washington State has long been a leader in the clean-energy movement, and WSDOT is proud to be doing our part in furthering this mission on the transportation side of the equation. Our staff has spent the past few years researching every electric bus on the market, and after rigorous evaluations of each manufacturer and their products we believe we have given our transit authorities the very best electric buses in each vehicle category to build their fleet with.”_

BYD Coach & Bus Vice President of Sales Macy Neshati commented:

_“It is a tremendous honor to be have received such a vote of confidence from the Washington State DOT. WSDOT continues to show leadership in the transportation electrification movement and they stand out nationally for taking such a firm stance on air quality improvement. As a Nation, we are on the eve of greatness as we prepare to show the world the path to energy independence and this procurement will be seen as a key moment in the electrification of the U.S. transit industry; electric buses are no longer a science-fair project, with BYD now producing a long-range bus in nearly every category we have proven the technology is here to stay.”_

*CATEGORY*

*SELECTED MAKE & MODEL*

*30′ LOW-FLOOR TRANSIT, LONG-RANGE*

BYD Coach & Bus – BYD K7

*30′ LOW-FLOOR TRANSIT, ON-ROUTE CHARGING*

BYD Coach & Bus – BYD with WAVE wireless charging

*35′ LOW-FLOOR TRANSIT, LONG-RANGE*

BYD Coach & Bus – BYD K9S

*35′ LOW-FLOOR TRANSIT, ON-ROUTE CHARGING*

BYD Coach & Bus – BYD K9S with WAVE wireless charging

*40′ LOW-FLOOR TRANSIT, LONG-RANGE*

BYD Coach & Bus – BYD K9

*40′ LOW-FLOOR TRANSIT, ON-ROUTE CHARGING*

BYD Coach & Bus – BYD K9 with WAVE wireless charging

*60′ LOW-FLOOR TRANSIT, LONG-RANGE*

BYD Coach & Bus – BYD K11

*60′ LOW-FLOOR TRANSIT, ON-ROUTE CHARGING*

BYD Coach & Bus – BYD K11 with WAVE wireless charging

*45′ OVER-THE-ROAD COACH, LONG-RANGE*

BYD Coach & Bus – BYD C10

*45′ OVER-THE-ROAD COACH, ON-ROUTE CHARGING*

BYD Coach & Bus – BYD C10 with WAVE wireless charging

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaiShang

@cirr , @AndrewJin , @Keel

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

@TaiShang Dude I really think you should create a thread called BYD news&updates. BYD has won too many orders! Sadly, because of regionalism in my city, only local manufactured buses are allowed here.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> @cirr , @AndrewJin , @Keel



The good thing about BYD is that it is not mere an auto maker.

It makes cathode and anode materials、battery cells、battery packs、electric motors、electric controls and all the other stuff that go into its new-energy products，including handheld devices、autos and energy storage systems。

As far as I know，BYD even has a minority stake in China‘s largest lithium reserve - the Zhabuye Lake in Tibet。

*BYD Showcases Its EV Strength at Beijing’s World War II Military Parade*

13 hours ago by Mark Kane




The fully electric BYD fleet of sweepers makes sure the parade grounds are spotless




The BYD T8SA on duty in Tiananmen Square

At the recent military parade in Beijing’s Tiananmen Square celebrating the 70th anniversary of the end of World War II, BYD was present with a fleet of all-electric T8SA sweepers.

Vehicles were acquired by the city, which means that the BYD T8 isn’t just a prototype, but rather a commercially available product.

*350 kWh enables BYD T8SA to 7 hours of continuous operation*

There is a lot to sweep in Beijing judging by the length of the parade.

_“BYD T8SA electric road sweepers – built by BYD and Beijing Environmental Sanitation Engineering Group Ltd., the body responsible for the city’s sanitation. This is the first time a military parade has been held to commemorate the event, in a move to showcase not only China’s military might, but also the importance the country places in sustainability and the advancement of its domestic green technologies and manufacturing._

_The BYD T8SA is a pure electric truck specifically designed for urban sanitation – with zero emissions, low noise and low heat radiation, it sweeps widths of up to 3.5 meters, has a maximum speed of 85km/h (53mph), 350kWh power batteries that fully charge in just 3.5 hours and grant the vehicle 7 hours of continuous operation. Altogether, such features can greatly optimize a city’s cost and emission reduction targets, thus proving the ideal choice for Beijing._

_With increasing worldwide environmental pressure and the continuing concerns about the use of fossil fuel, many countries are adopting incentive policies to reduce consumption of fossil fuels and promote alternative energy sources, with China taking the lead on all levels with city, province and country policies that set clear emission and electrification targets for the near future. As a result, BYD has developed its 7+4 electrified transportation strategy, in which it is set to provide electric vehicles for every transportation need. There are 7 vehicles for conventional fields: Transit Buses, Coaches, Taxis, Logistics Vehicles, Construction Vehicles, Waste Management Vehicles – the category of Beijing’s T8SA – and Consumer Vehicles; and 4 vehicles for specialized fields: Warehouse Logistics Vehicles, Mining Utility Vehicles, Airport Utility Vehicles and Sea-port Utility Vehicles.”_

BYD Showcases Its EV Strength at Beijing’s World War II Military Parade

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaiShang

*All charged up*







Electric buses produced by domestic vehicle maker BYD Co park outside of the venue of the 2015 Summer Davos in Dalian, Northeast China's Liaoning Province. The company provided 20 C9 electric buses to the forum. The C9 bus can carry 53 passengers and travel more than 300 kilometers per charge. The official price of the vehicle has not been announced. Photo: IC

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Sommer

Good news. Good job, BYD.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jkroo

As an owner of BYD QIN. I think I should say something.

BYD need to be more quicker to improve their battery technologies though their battery for vehicle is now the best in this market. And the battery production capacity should be lifted as soon as possible.

I trust BYD autos will have another amazing growth in next 5 years especially when SONG, MING go into market.

QIN (available)
HAN (super sport car in lab)
TANG (available)
SONG (will be available in this winter)
YUAN (will be available in this winter)
MING (will be available next year)
QING (no model yet)

Actually, those models are all planned to have gas version, hybrid(DM) version and electricily version. Brilliant plan!

What I can recommend to BYD is that to be obsorb in the customer friendly interfaces and detailing design include interiors and exteriors.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Electric car sales: Look out Tesla and Nissan, here comes BYD*
August 20, 2015 | In: Green Car Industry






Never heard of BYD? You will. It is one of the world’s largest manufacturers of electric vehicles, especially buses and trucks. Warren Buffett has placed a major bet on the company.

BYD, which stands for Build Your Dream, also makes an electric crossover vehicle called the e6 which is being used as an electric, emission free taxi in several world cities, including London and Chicago. It has just entered into an agreement to supply its vehicles to a car sharing service in San Diego.

Now, BYD reports it sold 5,037 electric and hybrid cars in June. That’s more than Tesla or Nissan – the companies we normally think of as leading the electric car sales charts. A BYD spokesman said:

“We have invested a great deal in development and research for electric cars, trucks, buses and other forms of transport.

“This is showing benefits in sales and we are very proud to be the number one EV producer.

“It shows we are moving in the right direction as buyers’ needs change and we will continue to develop new and even better vehicles.”

In China, BYD’s range of seven passenger vehicles includes a small crossover based on the Subaru XV and a hybrid midsize sedan called the Denza, which was jointly developed with Mercedes. The firm also makes a number of different commercial vehicles sold around the world.

So far, it’s presence in the US is limited to taxi and car sharing fleets. But private sales will follow soon. BYD may not grab as many headlines as Tesla, but it intends to be a major player in the electric car market in America.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*



*

*This thread is about the news and updates of BYD, China's biggest new-energy vehicle manufacturer. Pls share with us!*
@Yizhi @Shotgunner51 @TaiShang @Stranagor @cirr @Keel @Jlaw @Place Of Space @FairAndUnbiased @zeronet @Raphael @sweetgrape @Edison Chen @Chinese Bamboo @Chinese-Dragon @cnleio @+4vsgorillas-Apebane @onebyone @yusheng @Kyle Sun @dy1022 @Beast @YoucanYouup @terranMarine @ahojunk @kuge@Economic superpower @Beidou2020 @cirr @JSCh @jkroo @Pangu @ChineseTiger1986 @powastick @onebyone @kankan326 @badguy2000 @TianyaTaiwan @ahtan_china @ChineseTiger1986 @powastick @empirefighter @hexagonsnow @xuxu1457 @sword1947 @tranquilium @55100864 @Sommer @HongWu002 @Speeder 2 @Dungeness @utp45 @StarCraft_ZT2 @Martian2 @Jguo @Arryn @rott @TheTruth @Dungeness @immortalsoul @beijingwalker @xunzi @Obambam @ahtan_china @bolo @bobsm @kuge @Nan Yang @70U63 @CAPRICORN-88 @Daniel808 @Abotani @somsak @liubang @21stCentury @Hu Songshan @XiaoYaoZi @utp45 @sword1947 @HongWu002 @TheTruth et al


*BYD electric bus in London*
*



*


*BYD Continues To Deliver At Solar Power International 2015 *
_(CleanTechnica Exclusive)_

Here at _CleanTechnica,_ we regularly cover BYD’s electric buses and its electric cars, so I was excited at the chance to get more detail on its work in the utility-scale storage space and its photovoltaic (PV) solar modules when I attended Solar Power International for _CleanTechnica_last month.

EVs were represented at the show as well, but not much more than a footnote in the back corner of their booth. That piqued my curiosity, so I sat down with a few BYD experts to get the dirt on their battery products, and even pulled in some exciting updates about their current and future electric vehicle offerings.

First, a quick primer on BYD from its website for those less familiar. BYD is:

_*“A leading provider of new energy solutions in Solar Power, Energy Storage, Transportation and LED Lighting, our organization is committed to attaining a Zero Emission Energy Ecosystem through its “3 Green Dreams” strategy – an affordable solution combining efficient Solar Power Generation, cutting-edge Energy Storage Solutions and Usage of Renewable Energy chiefly in Electrified Transportation.”*_

I sat down over a can of Coke with Michael Liu of BYD America to dig into the specifics of their battery business. He shared that BYD not only produces its own branded products but, much like Foxconn, also produces many branded batteries and electronics (what?!) for other companies. For example, BYD makes the HTC One, Nokia Lumia, and some Ryobi power tools. It also makes branded battery products for Amazon Basics, Energizer, and IKEA. In other words, it is not just a battery company with its own products that decided to dip into EVs… but it is truly a powerhouse in the world of electronics worldwide, with a commanding presence in battery storage.

*Energy Storage*
BYD dedicated a good percentage of its booth to a wall display of some of its recent utility-scale battery storage, which isn’t much to look at — as with most utility-scale storage solutions, BYD fills conventional shipping containers with racks on either side of the interior, then loads them with batteries. That makes sense, and it has never been the aesthetics of storage that have been interesting – but rather, the production capacity, chemistry, pricing, and customer orders are what’s most exciting.






BYD has installed 100 MWhs of utility-scale battery storage in 2015 to date, with the majority of that in the northeastern United States, with a total of ~200 MWhs of installed capacity out in the field. Obviously, it is just getting started in this game, but where is it going? How serious is BYD?

Over on the manufacturing side, BYD currently has a total of 10 GWhs of annual battery production capacity, of which 6 GWhs was added in 2015 alone (read: rapid growth). Further, it has plans to add another 6 GWhs of production capacity in 2016. It’s great to see that Tesla isn’t the only big player looking towards the future and building out battery production capacity at volumes that can support significant numbers of EVs and utility-scale storage.






For chemistry, BYD is using a lithium-iron-phosphate (aka Lithium Ferro Phosphata or LFP) chemistry and delivering it at pricing that’s very competitive with the broader bulk storage market. Utility-scale storage might not be the most exciting tech to look at (okay, fine, it’s boring), but it is a critical piece of the puzzle in our journey towards a world powered by renewable energy, and BYD is pushing hard into the space.

*BYD Photovoltaic Solar Modules*
Being that SPI is all about solar and that BYD always seems to have something new and exciting up its sleeve, it’s no surprise that it was showing off its very own glass-laminate solar PV modules. These modules were good looking, with the wiring coming off the top of the panel, which enables faster connections during installation while at the same time keeping the look nice and clean. I left my Coke behind and jumped over to talk with Matthew Jurjevich of BYD America Corp, who shared that the move to glass-laminate modules has also made a noticeable improvement in “potential induced degradation” (aka PID).

Here’s a bit about PID from Advanced Energy (for the uninitiated):

_“Potential Induced Degradation, as the designation implies, occurs when the module’s voltage potential and leakage current drive ion mobility within the module between the semiconductor material and other elements of the module (e.g. glass, mount and frame)…thus causing the module’s power output capacity to degrade.”





_
BYD currently has 1 GW of PV production capacity, so it obviously has some serious skin in the game. Matt also shed some light on why its PV business might not get as much press as some of the other big players: BYD does not make a big push to sell or advertise its PV modules directly to end users but is focused much more heavily on partnering with larger installers, developers, and service providers to directly source them en masse for larger projects. This allows BYD to produce at high volumes and lock in big deals, all while keeping advertising costs low.

BYD also had a unique off-grid combo PV panel with integrated storage LED streetlights. This seems like a great bolt-on option for areas where lighting is desired but lacking grid connectivity. The light was extremely bright (making it difficult to get good pics) and it was a nice package, though I did not push for pricing details.






*Everything You Wanted to Know about BYD’s EVs*
I’m saving the best for last here because I’m really excited about what BYD is doing and how it is doing when it comes to its electric vehicle business. Today, for the US market, BYD primarily focuses its EV sales on fleet buyers. It is, in fact, assembling these electric vehicles in Lancaster, California, just 75 miles outside of Los Angeles in sunny Southern California. Given how heavy batteries are, it makes sense to assemble them near where the buses are sold, but it still feels like a significant statement that it is planning to push significant volume of buses in the US. In addition to electric buses, BYD sells its e6 passenger car to fleet buyers for use as taxis.

The most exciting news from BYD came when we started talking about what’s new for the year and what’s coming. Last year, _CleanTechnica_ shared that BYD is already building Class 4-8 electric trucks (think FedEx delivery trucks, garbage trucks) in China and working to bring them to the US, both via direct shipments and the Lancaster plant. This is exciting to me, as this range of trucks has always felt like a great pairing with other EVs given that they are already fairly heavy — meaning the addition of batteries could be absorbed into the overall equation with less loss. Current models typically run on diesel, which has been linked to increased cancer rates in California. With relatively short routes, and very predictable routes, electric versions can be sized accordingly. I’m pushing for more concrete details here, so stay tuned for more on their electric trucks.

BYD also sells electric cars that normal people can buy/drive, but it is focusing its current efforts on fleet sales in the US, meaning you may not see the BYD Qin or the BYD Tang driving next to you in the US this year, but who’s to say what the future holds?

I pushed Matt for details on when they would be bringing cars, service centers, etc, to the US market for consumer sales and he reiterated their policy of only talking about current results – which I respect (chock up another point for BYD!). Maybe next time.

Here’s a neat video covering much of the work BYD is doing in these exciting fields.

*BYD Brings a Revolution in Renewable Energy Right Before Our Eyes*




BYD Continues to Deliver at SPI2015 | Clean Technica

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## AndrewJin

*BYD Wins Huge Electric Bus Contract In Washington*






Never heard of BYD? You’re not alone. The Chinese company is big in its home country but less well know elsewhere, especially in the United States. But Warren Buffett is a major stockholder and *BYD has built more electric buses than any company in history*. It also operates a fleet of electric crossovers in selected US cities as part of local carsharing services, including 200 in Chicago used by Uber drivers.

The Department of Transportation in Washington wrapped up a bid proposal for up to 800 electric buses in 12 different categories in August. BYD buses has been awarded the contract in 10 of those categories. The contract has the potential to be the biggest in US history, since it includes buses from 30 to 60 feet in length for both highway and intra-city applications, as well as long- and short-range on-route charging configurations.

According to _Electric Cars Report_, BYD is the only bus manufacturer with wireless on-route charging as an option approved by the Washington DOT. This is seen as a visionary move by the state of Washington State, one that clearly establishes it as one of the most environmentally conscious states in the nation. Any transit agency or public institution in Washington, as well as the state of Oregon, is now able to procure electric buses from the RFP, which will greatly simplify the procurement process.

BYD employs more than 15,000 R&D engineers. It has developed a proprietary iron-phosphate battery which boasts the only 12-year battery warranty in the industry. Combined with BYD’s own in-wheel hub motors and regenerative braking system, the BYD battery electric bus reportedly offers the lowest lifecycle cost of ownership. It is very quiet and ensures a comfortable ride without vibrations, jerks, or the noise associated with conventional buses and combustion engines. The bus can also drive for more than 155 miles even in heavy city traffic on a single charge.

*As of April 1st, 2015, BYD bus fleets have completed more than 50 million miles of “in revenue service” and have been evaluated by more than 150 cities in 36 countries around the world.*

Barcelona’s transit agency director told _Gas2_ director Zachary Shahan in 2013 that BYD electric buses seemed to have the same lifecycle cost of a conventional diesel bus… but without all of the health and climate problems.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## jkroo

Song SUV DMII, tomorrow!

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## AndrewJin

jkroo said:


> Song SUV DMII, tomorrow!


Do u mean you'll buy Song tomorrow?
Electric or hybrid?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## jkroo

AndrewJin said:


> Do u mean you'll buy Song tomorrow?
> Electric or hybrid?


 Open for sale. Hybrid SUV. Only 4.9S from 0 to 100 kph.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

Great news for BYD and other new-enegery pioneers in China
*China goes greener with plans to add charging network to handle 5 million new energy vehicles*

By the turn of the new decade China’s subsidies will have to handle the addition of more electric car recharging stations, looking the build the necessary infrastructure to handle 5 million new energy vehicles.

The term refers to China’s designation of the category that includes not only electric vehicles (battery and hydrogen powered) but also plug in hybrids and governmental support to erect new charging facilities will be expanded – local government have also been asked to highlight their policies and incentive offers on the matter, commented the State Council in guidelines posted on its website, without giving specific details though. *The cabinet added that all newly constructed residential buildings should be equipped with charging facilities or have a reserved space for them*. This new green strategy comes after Vice Premier Ma Kai has urged local governments to hasten the addition of charging infrastructure – seen as a major issue that handicaps the development of the electric auto industry.

China has turned its attention to the development of electric and plug in hybrid cars as a strategic part of its plan to become an automotive technology leader, cut the country’s pollution and lower its dependence on imported oil. While the government and local authorities have enabled subsidies and incentives to both carmakers and consumers, electric auto sales have been well below envisioned state levels also because buyers feared they would have no easy access to charging networks.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## jkroo

Good thread for good company. I am a customer and fans of BYD

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## hexagonsnow

Electric is better. The gov is try to build more charging point than ever.Anyway electric car is more cheap and simple construction than the traditonal style.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

jkroo said:


> Open for sale. Hybrid SUV. Only 4.9S from 0 to 100 kph.


I hope charging network includes every expressway in China.
This will be a huge task, but I think it's within our reach.
China's nearly 120,000km controlled-access expressways are desperate for chargers!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hexagonsnow

The charging point is very important for e-car,the chinese gov have do more infrastruction about it.But in my view the bottleneck is the battery,charging is too slow ,at least one hour.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## AndrewJin

hexagonsnow said:


> The charging point is very important for e-car,the chinese gov have do more infrastruction about it.But in my view the bottleneck is the battery,charging is too slow ,at least one hour.
> View attachment 264065
> View attachment 264066
> 
> 
> View attachment 264068


Yes, 2 aspects I think,
1, technology 
2, availability

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Beast

hexagonsnow said:


> The charging point is very important for e-car,the chinese gov have do more infrastruction about it.But in my view the bottleneck is the battery,charging is too slow ,at least one hour.
> View attachment 264065
> View attachment 264066


I dont forsee charging time is a problem rather the problem lies more on charging point. If a full charge electric car can travel more than 200km. That is enough for city life. Average driver spend 50-70km a day for work. After a hard day of work and drive back home. You can park your car and have 8-10hrs left to charge before next day of work. No need the tedious process of queing for gasoline at kiosk station

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

Beast said:


> I dont forsee charging time is a problem rather the problem lies more on charging point. If a full charge electric care can travel more than 200km. That is enough for city life. Average driver spend 50-70km a day for work. After a hard day of work and drive back home. You can park your car and have 8-10hrs left to charge before next day of work.


And weekend trip! Enough for most short-distance excursions.
Of course the technology should be further updated for longer intercity trips.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

AndrewJin said:


> And weekend trip! Enough for most short-distance excursions.
> Of course the technology should be further updated for longer intercity trips.


I hope electric car can also be charged by normal household power outlet. If you go for a road trip. The electric car can still be charged for 8-10hrs while the driver can have a good night sleep before the next day journey. Therefore eliminate the problem for looking tailor made power point charging outlet for electric car.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## hexagonsnow

Beast said:


> I dont forsee charging time is a problem rather the problem lies more on charging point. If a full charge electric car can travel more than 200km. That is enough for city life. Average driver spend 50-70km a day for work. After a hard day of work and drive back home. You can park your car and have 8-10hrs left to charge before next day of work. No need the tedious process of queing for gasoline at kiosk station


The common e-car may not reach 200KM as the e-bus cause the limit of the battery.80KM most.but of course for work place is enough ,you can charging the car when you at work.But if you wanna travel for journey that need the charging piont and each time maybe more than an hour so this limit the rang of the e-car.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

hexagonsnow said:


> The common e-car may not reach 200KM as the e-bus cause the limit of the battery.80KM most.but of course for work place is enough ,you can charging the car when you at work.But if you wanna travel for journey that need the charging piont and each time maybe more than an hour so this limit the rang of the e-car.


I think hybrid car is still the best option. The electric power to power 80km journey which is enough for a day work. Once you ran out of electric power or forget to charge your car, switch to gasoline for another 200-300km journey if you intend to go for a longer trip.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## jkroo

AndrewJin said:


> I hope charging network includes every expressway in China.
> This will be a huge task, but I think it's within our reach.
> China's nearly 120,000km controlled-access expressways are desperate for chargers!
> View attachment 264063
> 
> View attachment 264067


Every 50km in expressway will have charge station if I remember the distance correctly. That is planned and the state money is ready to pour in it.

Boom in next 3 years. BYD is already top the performance in this field.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## hexagonsnow

Beast said:


> I think hybrid car is still the best option. The electric power to power 80km journey which is enough for a day work. Once you ran out of electric power or forget to charge your car, switch to gasoline for another 200-300km journey if you intend to go for a longer trip.


I think this gas-e combate construction increase the cost for the car,and lower the advantage of the e- car.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

hexagonsnow said:


> I think this gas-e combate construction increase the cost for the car,and lower the advantage of the e- car.


It will be more acceptable for the mass and lesser hassle for driver to look for charging point with hybrid. If you used your car mostly for work travelling and remember to charge your car everyday. The depend on gasoline will much lesser. Therefore environmental friendly and lesser China burden on gasoline import.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

*BYD Adds Two Electric Buses to Fleet*
BYD Co. has launched two more electric bus models, the C6 and the C8, giving it a total of four electric bus models in its lineup.

The C6 and the C8 were unveiled at an event last month in the south China city of Guangzhou, according to a report by CVNews, a commercial vehicle website based in Beijing.

*The C6 bus has 22 seats and can go up to 210 km (130 miles) on a single charge, while the C8 bus has 45 seats and can go up to 170 km (105 miles) on a single charge.*

Both electrified buses are powered by BYD's iron phosphate batteries.

No further details are provided about the two new vehicles on BYD's website.

The K9, BYD's first electric bus, has 32 seats and a range of 250 km. It can go at a maximum speed of 70 km per hour (44 miles per hour).

The K9 is assembled in seven plants in different parts of China, as well as in California.

*BYD launched a second electric bus this year, the C9, with a 53-seat capacity. It can go up to 400 km on a single change, and it can travel as fast as 100 km per hour.*

Both the C9 and the K9 are powered by the same BYD iron phosphate batteries that power the C6 and C8.

The company also produces the E6 sedan, which is used in the taxi fleet in Shenzhen, the city where BYD headquarters are found.

BYD is also the largest manufacturer of plug-in hybrid vehicles in China, marketing three plug-in hybrids: the Qin compact car and the Tang and Song, two SUVs.

BYD is listed on the stock exchanges of Shenzhen and Hong Kong.


*From 34min, comes the enormous electric bus fleet of Shenzhen
Perhaps the biggest of the world?*




@powastick @kuge @Nan Yang @70U63 @CAPRICORN-88 @Daniel808 @ahojunk et al








Urbs testa ônibus articulado 100% elétrico na linha Interbairros II - Bem Paraná







*The first show of BYD's articulated electric bus in the birthplace of BRT, Brazil!
One charge 270km!*

*全球BRT发源地迎来比亚迪铰接纯电动首秀*
2015年10月6日，比亚迪海外首辆铰链式纯电动大巴来到了全球BRT（快速公交）系统的发源地，巴西南部城市库里蒂巴，并将在这里展开为期三天的试运行。这是巴西最发达的BRT系统首次采用铰链式纯电动大巴，旨在测试该大巴在快速公交线路上的运载能力及能耗效率，同时进一步对比与传统燃油大巴的能耗差异、运营成本，为今后BRT系统纯电动化采集重点数据。这也是比亚迪18米铰链式纯电动大巴在BRT线路上的首次展示。

此次试运行的这条线路为Interbairros二号线，是库里蒂巴市BRT系统中最繁忙的线路之一，其全长42公里，途径市内主要公交站点，平均每天乘客数量达68,000人。本次试运行将持续三天，10月7日运行时间从12点到17点，10月8日与10月9日从9点到17点，所运行的线路及停靠站点与传统燃油大巴一致，包括行车过程中的启停及红绿灯等。

这款18米长铰链式纯电动大巴，其单次充满电续航里程超270公里，满载情况下最多可搭载120位乘客。就在2015年9月下旬，这台大巴刚刚完成了圣保罗的道路测试，这项测试由圣保罗市道路交通局主导，主要测试铰链式纯电动大巴是否能像其它燃油大巴一样在圣保罗最苛刻的公交线路上正常运行，其中挑战最大的一个坡其坡度达到18%，比亚迪铰链式纯电动大巴在满载的情况下顺利通过该坡道，赢得了圣保罗道路交通局的称赞。

　　库里蒂巴位于巴西南部巴拉那州，是巴西第七大城市，该市早在70年代就开始建立高效的公共交通系统，并在整个交通系统中贯彻公交优先的原则。库里蒂巴的公交被称之为"地面地铁"，是巴西效率最高的公交系统之一，日平均输送190万人次，在繁忙的上下班时间，人们只需等45秒钟就可以乘上公共汽车。现在市内75％的上班族都利用公共交通，这个比率在全世界所有城市中是最高的，库里蒂巴也成了巴西小汽车使用率最低的城市。目前该市考虑在其BRT系统中引入纯电动大巴，这无疑为这座"全球最宜居城市"锦上添花，我们期待它在全国乃至全球形成示范效应。

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## hexagonsnow

Beast said:


> It will be more acceptable for the mass and lesser hassle for driver to look for charging point with hybrid. If you used your car mostly for work travelling and remember to charge your car everyday. The depend on gasoline will much lesser. Therefore environmental friendly and lesser China burden on gasoline import.


It is gov strategy. purpese is decline the need for the petroleum and try to popularize Chinese standard to the world.
Another reason is for decreasing the enviroment pollution as well ,also can increase high-tec employment.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## opruh

Electric vehicle is the future, this will be good for the environment.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cirr

BYD is looking to add 6-10 GWhs of production capacity every year right up to 2020，by which time it will become one of top-3 battery makers in the world。

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

*BYD announces fundraising plan for batteries, electric cars
*
BYD, a leading Chinese manufacturer of rechargeable batteries and hybrid cars, has lately issued an announcement to raise *15 billion yuan (US$2.4 billion)* in equity placements to finance expanded production of Li-ion ferrous power batteries and development of new energy vehicles, as well as to replenish its working capital and repay bank loans, reports Guangzhou's 21st Century Business Herald. 

BYD chair Wang Chuanfu said as his company owns the core technology for manufacturing Li-ion ferrous power batteries, investing in capacity expansion can secure sufficient supply of the batteries to support the manufacture of hybrid electrical vehicles, while investment in developing new energy vehicles and new technologies can help BYD build a more solid presence in the niche market. 

The investment plan suggests that BYD is poised to fully gear up for the development of hybrid electric vehicles (HEVs) to rival international auto giants as Toyota, Volkswagen, Honda and BMW.

*BYD electric bus in Los Angeles International airport*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## GS Zhou

I tried the BYD Tang (a plug-in hybrid SUV) weeks before at its dealer store. It's a good vehicle. With rich electronics features and strong acceleration performances (definitely much stronger than my current Skoda Superb), plus the pure-electric distance is around 80km (that's what the sales person told me. But he also admitted that if you put the AC on and stuck in traffic jam, the distance will be reduced). The price is also not an issue: thanks to the government subsidies on electric vehicles, the net price is about USD 35,000.

However, the biggest pain point to me is that I don't have a fixed parking lot. This means I would have no chance to build the charging pole to make the BYD model charged. This is an issue that could not be easily solved.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

GS Zhou said:


> I tried the BYD Tang (a plug-in hybrid SUV) weeks before at its dealer store. It's a good vehicle. With rich electronics features and strong acceleration performances (definitely much stronger than my current Skoda Superb), plus the pure-electric distance is around 80km (that's what the sales person told me. But he also admitted that if you put the AC on and stuck in traffic jam, the distance will be reduced). The price is also not an issue: thanks to the government subsidies on electric vehicles, the net price is about USD 35,000.
> 
> However, the biggest pain point to me is that I don't have a fixed parking lot. This means I would have no chance to build the charging pole to make the BYD model charged. This is an issue that could not be easily solved.


Availability seems to be a bigger issue than technology!
Policies on!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Beast

GS Zhou said:


> I tried the BYD Tang (a plug-in hybrid SUV) weeks before at its dealer store. It's a good vehicle. With rich electronics features and strong acceleration performances (definitely much stronger than my current Skoda Superb), plus the pure-electric distance is around 80km (that's what the sales person told me. But he also admitted that if you put the AC on and stuck in traffic jam, the distance will be reduced). The price is also not an issue: thanks to the government subsidies on electric vehicles, the net price is about USD 35,000.
> 
> However, the biggest pain point to me is that I don't have a fixed parking lot. This means I would have no chance to build the charging pole to make the BYD model charged. This is an issue that could not be easily solved.


It a hybrid.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GS Zhou

Beast said:


> It a hybrid.


Yes, it is a plug-in hybrid vehicle. Can be powered by either gasoline or electricity. Since the cost of electricity is much lower than gasoline, it is better to have your own charging pole to make it charged daily.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Beast

GS Zhou said:


> Yes, it is a plug-in hybrid vehicle. Can be powered by either gasoline or electricity. Since the cost of electricity is much lower than gasoline, it is better to have your own charging pole to make it charged daily.


Can it be plug in by normal power outlet? Since you have a whole long night to spare, I bet it can be fully charged for the next day.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GS Zhou

Beast said:


> Can it be plug in by normal power outlet? Since you have a whole long night to spare, I bet it can be fully charged for the next day.


Yes, you can use the normal power outlet to charge it, which takes about 12hours for a full charge. If you live in the ground floor, this may be a good way. But I live in the sixth floor

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

GS Zhou said:


> Yes, you can use the normal power outlet to charge it, which takes about 12hours for a full charge. If you live in the ground floor, this may be a good way. But I live in the sixth floor


Maybe you can try stealing some electricity power from your company work place?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

Beast said:


> Maybe you can try stealing some electricity power from your company work place?


Good plan!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*China's State Grid to build more NEV chargers*

Agencies-Global Times | Posted: 13 Oct 2015, 11:39







China's State Grid will accelerate construction of charging facilities for new energy vehicles (NEVs) until 2020, a company vice president said Monday.

More than 6,000 public fast-charge stations and 59,000 chargers to power some 3.68 million electric passenger vehicles will be installed, Yang Qing, an executive vice president of the State Grid,told a conference.

The State Grid will make public charging facilities available in 202 cities. In some major cities, including Beijing, Tianjin and Shanghai, a charging facility will be found within a circle of less than 1 km.

This year, the company plans to start construction of 1,888 fast-charge stations with the aim of putting them into service by the end of June 2016. Currently, 618 stations are in operation.

China issued a guideline last week on a nationwide charging network that will fulfill the demands of 5 million electric vehicles by 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## dy1022

you know I'm own a Villa!

Should I go for a BYD SONG?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GS Zhou

dy1022 said:


> you know I'm own a Villa!
> 
> Should I go for a BYD SONG?



BYD Tang is a better choice! Song is too small! And the E-version Song is priced very close to Tang

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dy1022

Yeah, Tang looks far better!

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## GS Zhou

dy1022 said:


> Yeah, Tang looks far better!


If I were you, I would seriously consider to buy a Tang, because charging no longer a constraint to you!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jkroo

dy1022 said:


> you know I'm own a Villa!
> 
> Should I go for a BYD SONG?


Welcome!

AFAK, @Yizhi and I own BYD QIN.

BYD SONG will be better, DMII is now involving to DMIII.

The price of electricity from charge station will be cheaper than you charge at home. Last time I got the news that the price will be ¥0.5/kwh and there will add another 20% off for state's subsidies. Cheap and zero emission.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

jkroo said:


> Welcome!
> 
> AFAK, @Yizhi and I own BYD QIN.
> 
> BYD SONG will be better, DMII is now involving to DMIII.
> 
> The price of electricity from charge station will be cheaper than you charge at home. Last time I got the news that the price will be ¥0.5/kwh and there will add another 20% off for state's subsidies. Cheap and zero emission.


That's really cheap!
I'm sure electric or hybrid car will more be popular once charging is convenient.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

*BYD to Expand U.K. Electric-Bus Production*

Bloomberg News

October 14, 2015 — 10:56 PM EDT





*People ride aboard a 60 foot long articulated electric bus, during a demonstration at the BYD Coach and Bus manufacturing facility in Lancaster.*

Photographer: Mel Melcon/LA Times via Getty Images

BYD Co., the Chinese electric-vehicle manufacturer backed by Berkshire Hathaway Inc., plans to expand U.K. production to about 200 electric buses a year and is negotiating to set up a factory in Europe to meet rising demand, according to a person familiar with the matter.

BYD’s Europe ambitions are growing after reaching anagreement in July to build 51 electric buses with U.K.-based Alexander Dennis Ltd. for use in London. The two companies plan to announce the increase in production next week, according to the person, who declined to be named as the matter is private. A security employee answering the phone at the headquarters of Alexander Dennis said to call during regular business hours.

The company is evaluating different European countries outside the U.K. for a new factory that would lower costs for exports and logistics, according to the person. The plant may be wholly owned by BYD or operated with local partners, the person said.

The planned expansion and new factory in Europe adds to BYD’s growing presence outside China, as it’s also set up two plants in California to supply electric buses. The company, which started out manufacturing batteries for mobile-phone companies, also began selling portable power-storage units in Germany this year.

BYD has exported China-made buses to countries including the U.S., Holland, Spain, Germany, Canada and Brazil.

BYD to Expand U.K. Electric-Bus Production - Bloomberg Business

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaiShang

*UK: China’s Byd wants to increase electric bus manufacturing figures*

October 15, 2015 






*BYD Co., the biggest Chinese electric-vehicle manufacturer, also famous for being backed including by Berkshire Hathaway Inc., the investment fund of Warren Buffet, is planning o increase British electric bus production.*

The automaker, according to a source that has knowledge of the proceeds, would expand UK-based production of electric buses to around 200 units annually and is also trying to secure an investment plan to set up a new assembly facility in Europe to cope with increasing sales. BYD’s continental ambitions have grown after reaching a deal this July wit U.K.-based Alexander Dennis Ltd. to manufacture 51 electric buses that would then be used in London. The two partners would now also announce the increased production figures as soon as next week, added the person, who declined to reveal his identity because the matter has not been made public yet. BYD, a maker of electric autos in its home country, has been expanding its green strategy after the Chinese government has renewed its support for new-energy vehicles (plug in hybrids, electrics) in order to shed reliance on fossil fuels and bog down pollution in major cities.

The company also builds electric buses in the US and is now evaluating different European countries outside the UK for a new plant that would assist its exports and logistics drive, according to the source. The plant could be owned entirely by the company or set up through a local partnership. The expansion strategy is part of BYD’s desire to grow its presence outside China, after evolving into a large-spectrum green manufacturer from its origins as a battery manufacturer for use in mobile phones.

***

Britain's got lucky!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *UK: China’s Byd wants to increase electric bus manufacturing figures*
> 
> October 15, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BYD Co., the biggest Chinese electric-vehicle manufacturer, also famous for being backed including by Berkshire Hathaway Inc., the investment fund of Warren Buffet, is planning o increase British electric bus production.*
> 
> The automaker, according to a source that has knowledge of the proceeds, would expand UK-based production of electric buses to around 200 units annually and is also trying to secure an investment plan to set up a new assembly facility in Europe to cope with increasing sales. BYD’s continental ambitions have grown after reaching a deal this July wit U.K.-based Alexander Dennis Ltd. to manufacture 51 electric buses that would then be used in London. The two partners would now also announce the increased production figures as soon as next week, added the person, who declined to reveal his identity because the matter has not been made public yet. BYD, a maker of electric autos in its home country, has been expanding its green strategy after the Chinese government has renewed its support for new-energy vehicles (plug in hybrids, electrics) in order to shed reliance on fossil fuels and bog down pollution in major cities.
> 
> The company also builds electric buses in the US and is now evaluating different European countries outside the UK for a new plant that would assist its exports and logistics drive, according to the source. The plant could be owned entirely by the company or set up through a local partnership. The expansion strategy is part of BYD’s desire to grow its presence outside China, after evolving into a large-spectrum green manufacturer from its origins as a battery manufacturer for use in mobile phones.
> 
> ***
> 
> Britain's got lucky!


Sadly BYD is not allowed here, we only use our locally manufactured Dongfeng electric/hybrid/CNG buses.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> Sadly BYD is not allowed here, we only use our locally manufactured Dongfeng electric/hybrid/CNG buses.



Talking about regional protectionism。

Same for Shenzhen from where BYD hails。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Talking about regional protectionism。
> 
> Same for Shenzhen from where BYD hails。


So BYD's biggest electric bus team is in Shenzhen! In Xiamen it's Golden Dragon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jkroo

Beast said:


> I hope electric car can also be charged by normal household power outlet.


Already done. For example, BYD QIN.


> If you go for a road trip. The electric car can still be charged for 8-10hrs while the driver can have a good night sleep before the next day journey. Therefore eliminate the problem for looking tailor made power point charging outlet for electric car.


In electricity charge station it only take 2~3 hrs. With graphene technology used to battery, charge time will decrease to less than 30 mins that mainly depends on the capacity of batteries. Problem is graphene is expensive than gold! But I have confidence that it will be solved in 3 years.

There is a standard for application of state subsidies that a new energy car could sustain more than 50 km if I remember correctly.

Bro, it seems that domestic new energy vehicle technologies have already exceed your expectation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*China to build chargers to power 5 mln electric cars*
October 9, 2015

China announced plans on Friday to build a nationwide charging-station network that *will fulfil the power demands of 5 million electric vehicles by 2020.*

The network will cover residential areas, business districts, public space and inter-city highways, according to a guideline released by the State Council, China's cabinet.

New residential complexes should build charging points or assign space for them, while public parking lots should have no less than 10 percent of parking spaces with charging facilities. There should be at least one public charging station for every 2,000 NEVs, the guideline said.

To finance the project, the government will encourage private investment, allow charger manufacturers to issue corporate bonds, and seek investment from pension funds.

Following the announcement, shares in charging companies were favored by investors during Friday's morning session. Shenzhen Auto Electric Power Plant Co., rose 0.95 percent to 33.87 yuan (5.33 U.S. dollars).

China has rolled out subsidies and tax cuts to promote NEVs, cut emissions and save energy. The sector has seen explosive growth in the past two years.

*In the first eight months of 2015, NEV sales surged 270 percent to 108,654, according to the China Association of Automobile Manufacturers.*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

*Yutong E12 Full Electric Bus LF. Respire!*

2015-10-16 Author： Source：China Buses Review, China Buses Guide,-www.chinabuses.org
*
Summarize：Yutong, the largest bus maker in the world, shows the future of the electric buses. Yutong E 12: A response to environmental challenges *

*Yutong E 12: A response to environmental challenges*

The current operating mode of transport is still largely based on fossil fuels, and is no longer sustainable in the short term. Climate change, depletion and exhaustion of fossil energy and public health issues, all these need to find new solutions very soon to ensure that the future travel patterns are more "soft" and respectful to our environment. The energy transition is the key to our common future: it is now a global issue that goes beyond the specific interests of companies, nations and states. This is simply an issue of survival of human as we know it today.

In order to meet these challenges, Yutong launched the full electric bus: E 12 Low Floor.






As the explorer and innovator in China’s new energy area, Yutong was the 1st one who started the development of fuel-saving and new energy buses early in China. To date, it has delivered over 22,000 new energy vehicles, including 8,000 full electric buses which are running in more than 140 cities.





Yutong E12 at Busworld Kortrijk 2015

Yutong creates a complete product lineup of new energy buses that meet the new environmental requirements in Europe and around the world.

*Yutong E 12: live up to the new expectations of urban transport*

Today, major players in public transportation engage and integrate ecological factors in the development of their networks in the world and particularly in Europe.






So RATP in Paris has decided to reconsider its entire fleet, and all its diesel vehicles will be replaced by new energy buses before the end of 2025. And 2025 is not far distant, it’s simply tomorrow.

As part of its plan "Bus 2025", RATP has chosen to integrate Yutong and its French partner Dietrich Carebus Group in its experimental phase of electric vehicles. Later, except France, Yutong’s full electric buses will be also experimental used in Middle and Northern Europe.






*Yutong E 12: ahead of its time*

For electric buses - and tomorrow's electric coaches - dedicated to long distance transport and tourism become obvious to everyone, it is necessary to improve the driving ranges through the development of new technologies and batteries.

*Battery life*

The current performance of batteries used by Yutong is already outstanding and sets us apart from other competitors. We are working to make them even more efficient. With the different onboard energy management systems added to the vehicle, they will, tomorrow, further increase our lead.

*ReCtrl intelligent electric drive system*

Yutong E12 adopts Yutong’s unique intelligent electric drive technology platform – ReCtrl, which has drive management, whole vehicle CAN control and remote technology. It boasts long driving range and long battery life, and can achieve low power consumption and zero emissions easily!






Providing customers with safe, reliable and eco-friendly buses is Yutong’s consistent operational concept, which is also the mission of E12.

Yutong E12 Full Electric Bus LF. Respire!-news-www.chinabuses.org

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> *Yutong E12 Full Electric Bus LF. Respire!*
> 
> 2015-10-16 Author： Source：China Buses Review, China Buses Guide,-www.chinabuses.org
> *
> Summarize：Yutong, the largest bus maker in the world, shows the future of the electric buses. Yutong E 12: A response to environmental challenges *
> 
> *Yutong E 12: A response to environmental challenges*
> 
> The current operating mode of transport is still largely based on fossil fuels, and is no longer sustainable in the short term. Climate change, depletion and exhaustion of fossil energy and public health issues, all these need to find new solutions very soon to ensure that the future travel patterns are more "soft" and respectful to our environment. The energy transition is the key to our common future: it is now a global issue that goes beyond the specific interests of companies, nations and states. This is simply an issue of survival of human as we know it today.
> 
> In order to meet these challenges, Yutong launched the full electric bus: E 12 Low Floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the explorer and innovator in China’s new energy area, Yutong was the 1st one who started the development of fuel-saving and new energy buses early in China. To date, it has delivered over 22,000 new energy vehicles, including 8,000 full electric buses which are running in more than 140 cities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yutong E12 at Busworld Kortrijk 2015
> 
> Yutong creates a complete product lineup of new energy buses that meet the new environmental requirements in Europe and around the world.
> 
> *Yutong E 12: live up to the new expectations of urban transport*
> 
> Today, major players in public transportation engage and integrate ecological factors in the development of their networks in the world and particularly in Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So RATP in Paris has decided to reconsider its entire fleet, and all its diesel vehicles will be replaced by new energy buses before the end of 2025. And 2025 is not far distant, it’s simply tomorrow.
> 
> As part of its plan "Bus 2025", RATP has chosen to integrate Yutong and its French partner Dietrich Carebus Group in its experimental phase of electric vehicles. Later, except France, Yutong’s full electric buses will be also experimental used in Middle and Northern Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yutong E 12: ahead of its time*
> 
> For electric buses - and tomorrow's electric coaches - dedicated to long distance transport and tourism become obvious to everyone, it is necessary to improve the driving ranges through the development of new technologies and batteries.
> 
> *Battery life*
> 
> The current performance of batteries used by Yutong is already outstanding and sets us apart from other competitors. We are working to make them even more efficient. With the different onboard energy management systems added to the vehicle, they will, tomorrow, further increase our lead.
> 
> *ReCtrl intelligent electric drive system*
> 
> Yutong E12 adopts Yutong’s unique intelligent electric drive technology platform – ReCtrl, which has drive management, whole vehicle CAN control and remote technology. It boasts long driving range and long battery life, and can achieve low power consumption and zero emissions easily!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Providing customers with safe, reliable and eco-friendly buses is Yutong’s consistent operational concept, which is also the mission of E12.
> 
> Yutong E12 Full Electric Bus LF. Respire!-news-www.chinabuses.org



Lots of Yutongs in Taipei public bus system. 

***

*Tesla and Nissan trumped by BYD in world EV sales*




11 Aug, 2015
*
BYD Auto, makers of the e6 electric taxi, reports that it sold the most electric cars globally in May and June 2015*

Could BYD be the biggest car brand you’ve never heard of? The Chinese car maker says it sold more electric and hybrid cars in May and June globally than any other company, including what you might think were the market leaders - Nissan and Tesla.

BYD Auto reports it sold a total of 5,037 EVs and PHEVs in June. BYD ranked 7th on the EV sales leaderboard last year, with Nissan taking the top spot.

It’s possible you may not have heard of BYD (which stands for Build Your Dream) if you live in the UK, but the firm does technically have a presence here. Regular visitors to London may have seen the e6 electric taxi out and about, as zero-emission private hire company Thriev runs a fleet of 50 examples.






In China BYD’s range of seven passenger vehicles includes aSubaru XV-based small crossover and a hybrid midsize saloon called the Denza, co-created with Daimler. The firm also makes a number of different commercial vehicles offered all around the world.

None of BYD’s non-commercial offerings are available to buy in the UK. The company hit the headlines in 2014 as plans to roll out a larger fleet of electric vehicles on London’s streets fell through. Green Tomato Cars, who signed a contract with BYD, pulled out of the deal due to concern’s over the captial’s charging infrastructure.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> Lots of Yutongs in Taipei public bus system.
> 
> ***
> 
> *Tesla and Nissan trumped by BYD in world EV sales*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 Aug, 2015
> *
> BYD Auto, makers of the e6 electric taxi, reports that it sold the most electric cars globally in May and June 2015*
> 
> Could BYD be the biggest car brand you’ve never heard of? The Chinese car maker says it sold more electric and hybrid cars in May and June globally than any other company, including what you might think were the market leaders - Nissan and Tesla.
> 
> BYD Auto reports it sold a total of 5,037 EVs and PHEVs in June. BYD ranked 7th on the EV sales leaderboard last year, with Nissan taking the top spot.
> 
> It’s possible you may not have heard of BYD (which stands for Build Your Dream) if you live in the UK, but the firm does technically have a presence here. Regular visitors to London may have seen the e6 electric taxi out and about, as zero-emission private hire company Thriev runs a fleet of 50 examples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In China BYD’s range of seven passenger vehicles includes aSubaru XV-based small crossover and a hybrid midsize saloon called the Denza, co-created with Daimler. The firm also makes a number of different commercial vehicles offered all around the world.
> 
> None of BYD’s non-commercial offerings are available to buy in the UK. The company hit the headlines in 2014 as plans to roll out a larger fleet of electric vehicles on London’s streets fell through. Green Tomato Cars, who signed a contract with BYD, pulled out of the deal due to concern’s over the captial’s charging infrastructure.



BYD's electric bus business has a huge and tenacious rival in Yutong Electric. 

In terms of domestic electric bus sales, Yutong is way way ahead of BYD.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Falkirk-based Alexander Dennis signs bus deal with China's BYD*

3 hours ago





Image captionThe deal will involve incorporating all electric technology into ADL's single decker buses

*A Scottish bus manufacturer has signed a deal potentially worth £2bn to build vehicles for the world's biggest producer of electric buses.*

The agreement between Alexander Dennis Limited (ADL) and Chinese firm BYD came during the UK state visit by Chinese president Xi Jinping.

*The initial deal is for the manufacture of 200 single deck buses a year*

The firms are also in "advanced discussions" to extend their alliance to include double decker buses.

ADL is already the UK's biggest bus manufacturer, employing 2,500 globally including more than 1,000 staff at its base at Larbert, near Falkirk.

*The Chinese firm BYD has specialised in green energy technologies and is the world's biggest manufacturer of rechargeable batteries.

Since moving into the automotive industry in 2003, it has become a world leader in solely-electric powered buses.*

The initial contract represents turnover of about £660m over the next 10 years. If the double decker agreement also goes ahead, that would triple the value of the deal to almost £2bn.




Image copyrightAlexander Dennis
Image captionDiscussions to build all electric double deckers are said to be at an "advanced stage"
Founding chairman of BYD Wang Chuan-fu said: "Working with top industry partners such as ADL will enable us to speed up acceptance of our vision for fully-electrified public transport systems that can make a major contribution towards the clean air challenges facing cities around the world.

"ADL's know-how and local market experience in the UK, combined with their global expertise in the double deck sector and our class-leading knowledge of electric technology, creates the perfect platform to jointly develop a range of cost effective, emission-free vehicles to suit every requirement."

ADL chief executive Colin Robertson said: "This is the start of an exciting journey with enormous potential and we are delighted to be working with BYD.

"Their expertise in electric vehicle technology is second-to-none, while we have a global reputation for robust, reliable, high performance vehicles that deliver what they promise - and are backed by world-leading parts and service support, both in the UK and international markets.

BYD and ADL first indicated their intention to work together in July this year when the former confirmed it had won an order for 51 full electric single deck buses for Transport for London.

***

Looks like President's entourage of 150 strong businessmen are working hard

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

*Chinese Company To Export 500 New Energy Buses To Thailand*

12 hours ago by Mark Kane




Chinese Company To Export 500 New Energy Buses To Thailand

500 New Energy Buses will be delivered to Thailand, but these aren’t from BYD.

The significant order was recieved by lucky Chinese company *BONLUCK*, with an end-of-this-year deadline.

New Energy Buses is an extensive category, so we don’t exactly know whether they will be all-electric or some kind of plug-in hybrids.

As BONLUCK has some NEV models listed on the website we believe that Thailand really could switch to electric.

Chinese Company To Export 500 New Energy Buses To Thailand

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> *Chinese Company To Export 500 New Energy Buses To Thailand*
> 
> 12 hours ago by Mark Kane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese Company To Export 500 New Energy Buses To Thailand
> 
> 500 New Energy Buses will be delivered to Thailand, but these aren’t from BYD.
> 
> The significant order was recieved by lucky Chinese company *BONLUCK*, with an end-of-this-year deadline.
> 
> New Energy Buses is an extensive category, so we don’t exactly know whether they will be all-electric or some kind of plug-in hybrids.
> 
> As BONLUCK has some NEV models listed on the website we believe that Thailand really could switch to electric.
> 
> Chinese Company To Export 500 New Energy Buses To Thailand


Former Jiangxi Bus?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> Former Jiangxi Bus?



*Chinese EV maker BYD to unveil latest model in S. Korea*

2015/10/29 06:00

SEOUL, Oct. 29 (Yonhap) -- BYD Co., a major Chinese electric vehicle manufacturer, plans to start selling one of its latest models in South Korea next year in a bid to tap into the local market with a high growth potential, company and industry sources said Thursday.

BYD, which is based in Shenzhen, China, will showcase the updated version of the e6 for the first time in South Korea during an expo in March on the southern resort island of Jeju before starting its official sales, according to the sources.

"During the expo, we will unveil the updated version of the e6, which has a 400 kilometer driving range on a single charge," a BYD official told the English division of Yonhap News Agency. "We plan to start selling the new energy vehicle as early as 2016 in Korea."

The driving range is far longer than local brands, such as Kia Motors Corp.'s Soul and the Ray, which can run 148 kilometers and 91 kilometers, respectively, on a full single battery charge.

The updated e6 model's driving range is longer than the previous version's 300 kilometers, which was showcased in the same electric vehicle expo held on the island.

The source said that the exact timing and the price for the new e6 depends on market situations.

The launch of the latest e6 in Korea is in line with the Chinese company's push to target the electric car market in South Korea that shows a high potential of growth down the road.

"BYD is trying its best to provide the best products and solutions for the Korean market, collaborating with the government and relevant respects to promote new energy vehicle applications and development in Korea," the company said in an email sent to Yonhap.

"BYD will provide the most suitable products and solutions to meet the Korean market demand," it said. "BYD will announce more details in the coming years."

Chinese EV maker BYD to unveil latest model in S. Korea

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*BYD Debuts 3 New Electric Buses At 2015 Busworld*

21 hours ago 

by Mark Kane




Busworld 2015 – a milestone show for BYD with three premieres




Chinese President views BYD world leading electric double decker

BYD unveiled three new electric bus models for the European market at 2015 Busworld.

The first is a pure electric* double decker* – one of five, which right after the event will be used in London! With* 345 kWh* it will go* 300 km (186 miles)* on a single charge.

_“Designed especially for service in the world’s ‘double decker capital’ – London, BYD’s 10.2m double decker (making its World Premiere) is the bus some said could never be built: a pure electric double decker. BYD took up the challenge and delivered the bus in just two years – five go into service on a key Transport for London route straight after Busworld.”_

Another new model was the green *18-meter articulated bus* with capacity of* 150 people*. Battery capacity stands at *270 kWh*, so the range will be up to *220 km (137 miles).*

“Also making its World Premiere is the BYD 18m articulated bus . With capacity for 150 passengers, this is the largest pure electric bus ever built and is configured for the many European cities where double deckers cannot operate. The Busworld vehicle is fitted with an optional overhead pantograph which allows recharging in just 1.5 hours from 0 to 100% when the bus is in the bus station or depot. The bus has a range on a single charge of 220km under UITP SORT conditions.”

And the last one was a *short midibus*, 8 meters long. Range is* 230 km (143 miles).*

_“As well as the two high capacity buses on its stand, BYD is introducing another new pure electric bus to the European market – the BYD 8m midibus which has previously only been sold in China. This is the first time it has been seen in Europe. The show bus is to China market specification but a European version will be available shortly.”_

All there models will expand BYD’s previous offer of 12-meter ebuses to fulfill the needs of every city.




BYD Electric Double Decker




BYD Electric Double Decker

Isbrand Ho, Managing Director of BYD Europe, said:

_“We can now offer operators an emissions free solution for every bus type meaning there can be no reason to further postpone going electric, not tomorrow but today. We have effectively eliminated range anxiety with our ever improving battery technology, we can offer innovative financing packages and we have enhanced our support team in Europe.”_

_“Sales of our ebuses are now taking off – the latest contract for 51 for Transport for London with bodies by Alexander Dennis (ADL) is a milestone and follows the fleet of 35 ebuses now in service at Amsterdam Schiphol airport. With the much wider range of products we are unveiling today we can now meet every demand”, said Mr Ho, who went on to hint at a further imminent development of the BYD-ADL relationship._

Commenting on the new bus, Leon Daniels, Transport for London’s Managing Director for Surface Transport, said at Busworld:

_“BYD is a big player in this market and has invested heavily in developing the battery technology and also battery management technology. BYD has excellent facilities which I have seen for myself for manufacturing and testing. BYD is a world leader and we hope its commitment will continue to grow and that we will see rising numbers of all-electric vehicles produced with longer ranges and lower unit costs. It is also exciting to see BYD work in partnership with Alexander Dennis who have a well-established reputation in London and Europe. So, this is an exciting time to be enhancing the fleet with rapid developments in battery technology and benefitting from BYD’s research and development in this area.”_




BYD 18m




BYD ebus 8M

BYD Debuts 3 New Electric Buses At 2015 Busworld

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaiShang

*CHINA: BYD profit up on green car sales surge*
| 30 October 2015

BYD has reported a sharp rise to profit as sales of its eco-friendly cars have surged in China.

BYD said its net profit for the July-Sept period totalled 1.49 billion yuan, sharply higher from CNY28.2 million a year earlier. Its operating revenue during the period was up 23.5% to CNY16.9 billion.

The company's nine-month net profit was CNY1.96 billion, up 404% from a year earlier. Its nine-month operating revenue rose 20% to CNY48.49 billion.

BYD's sales of eco-cars, including plug-in hybrids and electric cars, soared 220% year on year in September to 6,013 vehicles, lifted by a popular new model and generous government subsidies.

The Tang SUV, BYD's third plug-in hybrid passenger vehicle, accounted for nearly half the total with 3,044 sold. The Qin plug-in hybrid also sold well, with 2,115 moved in September.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hexagonsnow

TaiShang said:


> *CHINA: BYD profit up on green car sales surge*
> | 30 October 2015
> 
> BYD has reported a sharp rise to profit as sales of its eco-friendly cars have surged in China.
> 
> BYD said its net profit for the July-Sept period totalled 1.49 billion yuan, sharply higher from CNY28.2 million a year earlier. Its operating revenue during the period was up 23.5% to CNY16.9 billion.
> 
> The company's nine-month net profit was CNY1.96 billion, up 404% from a year earlier. Its nine-month operating revenue rose 20% to CNY48.49 billion.
> 
> BYD's sales of eco-cars, including plug-in hybrids and electric cars, soared 220% year on year in September to 6,013 vehicles, lifted by a popular new model and generous government subsidies.
> 
> The Tang SUV, BYD's third plug-in hybrid passenger vehicle, accounted for nearly half the total with 3,044 sold. The Qin plug-in hybrid also sold well, with 2,115 moved in September.


WOW，very exciting news！BYD is the leader of chinese E-Bus！

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*BYD Presents Fleet Of Long-Range All-Electric C9 Coaches*

1 month ago by Mark Kane




BYD C9 Electric Coach Buses




BYD C9 Electric Coach Bus

This past January. BYD unveiled in New Orleans its new all-electric coach bus C9.

With a 365 kWh battery and claimed 190 miles of range, it was a pleasant surprise.

As it turns out, these buses are already in production as we found a fleet in China at the Dalian International Conference Center during Summer Davos 2015.

BYD delivered some 20 C9 VIP shuttles with capacity for 53 passengers.

The Chinese company still claims 300 km (186 miles) or more range and over 100 km/h (62 mph) top speed. Charging takes 1-2 hours, so they must have access to 200+ kW chargers as well.




BYD C9 Electric Coach Bus




BYD C9 Electric Coach Bus

BYD Presents Fleet Of Long-Range All-Electric C9 Coaches

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

BYD going places。。。

*LTD ordering fleet’s first all-electric buses*

*Officials say the vehicles cost the agency less in the long run*

By Christian Hill

The Register-Guard

NOV. 2, 2015

Lane Transit District is ordering its first all-electric buses, which officials say will offer passengers a quieter ride and help the transit agency reduce operating costs and move another step toward a low-emission fleet.

LTD is finalizing contracts to buy 10 vehicles — five all-electric buses and five hybrid diesel-electric vehicles — to replace buses in the fleet that have reached the end of their useful life, with an option to buy 70 more all-electric or hybrid buses during the following four years.

The all-electric buses are scheduled to be in service by next fall.

The estimated price tag is more than $7 million, and the agency will pay with federal and local money.

“We’re really excited about the five we’re going to get,” said Andy Vobora, LTD’s director of customer services and planning.

LTD is following the lead of transit agencies in larger cities that have embraced the technology.

LTD officials announced the purchase last week at an event at which organizers with the Sierra Club and residents unrolled a 50-foot banner of more than 1,000 signed postcards in support of LTD’s decision to buy the zero-emission buses.

Sierra Club organizers and volunteers gathered signatures at local events as part of its Beyond Oil Campaign.

LTD already had committed to buy the all-electric buses when Sierra Club organizers contacted the agency about its initiative, but the signature gathering let LTD “know the public is behind them” in its decision, said Abby Tennenbaum, a field organizer in training for Sierra Club.

In 2000, LTD adopted a policy to convert its fleet to “quiet, more environmentally friendly vehicles.” LTD has more than 100 buses in its active fleet, and more than half are hybrid diesel-electric.

LTD had been wary of buying all-electric buses too soon to avoid a repeat of the problems that plagued the early hybrid buses it purchased in the late 1990s for its Breeze shuttle service, which LTD later disbanded, connecting Valley River Center, Fifth Street Public Market and the University of Oregon, Vobora said.


But the technology has matured to the point it offers the reliability and the range — between 150 and 180 miles on a single charge — LTD is looking for, he said.

Many transit agencies are running all-electric buses that charge throughout the day using charging stations at a main transit hub, but Vobora said LTD had concerns that the charging could delay buses.

LTD officials say the all-electric buses will have lower operating and maintenance costs.

The agency projects it will save $42,550 for the five buses in equivalent fuel costs each year compared with its diesel-electric hybrid models.

It also projects that savings will “pay back” the higher cost of the all-electric buses in 21/2 years. *Each bus costs $779,000*, including the charging system, which is $109,000 more expensive than a hybrid bus.

LTD also estimates it will cost $300,000 less to operate an all-electric bus compared with a diesel-electric model during the 12-year life of the vehicle, which is the federal standard. *The manufacturer, China-based BYD*, offers a 12-year warranty on the batteries powering the bus.

LTD is finalizing contracts with BYD and New Flyer and Gillig, manufacturers of the hybrid buses, to buy the 10 buses — with an option to buy 70 more.

*The agency said it plans to purchase 17 buses in 2017 and 20 buses two years later*. It’s unknown how many of those buses, if they are purchased, would be all-electric.

LTD histroically has relied on federal grants that provide 80 percent of the cost of a new bus, with the agency using local money to cover the remaining cost.

The federal grant program no longer is available. Vobora said LTD has enough money from local and other federal sources to buy the 10 buses but will have to borrow money to pay for future purchases. That will be the first time LTD has financed bus purchases.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*BYD Debuts 3 New Electric Buses At 2015 Busworld*





Busworld 2015 – a milestone show for BYD with three premieres




Chinese President views BYD world leading electric double decker

BYD unveiled three new electric bus models for the European market at 2015 Busworld.

The first is a pure electric* double decker* – one of five, which right after the event will be used in London! With* 345 kWh* it will go* 300 km (186 miles)* on a single charge.

_“Designed especially for service in the world’s ‘double decker capital’ – London, BYD’s 10.2m double decker (making its World Premiere) is the bus some said could never be built: a pure electric double decker. BYD took up the challenge and delivered the bus in just two years – five go into service on a key Transport for London route straight after Busworld.”_

Another new model was the green *18-meter articulated bus* with capacity of* 150 people*. Battery capacity stands at *270 kWh*, so the range will be up to *220 km (137 miles).*

“Also making its World Premiere is the BYD 18m articulated bus . With capacity for 150 passengers, this is the largest pure electric bus ever built and is configured for the many European cities where double deckers cannot operate. The Busworld vehicle is fitted with an optional overhead pantograph which allows recharging in just 1.5 hours from 0 to 100% when the bus is in the bus station or depot. The bus has a range on a single charge of 220km under UITP SORT conditions.”

And the last one was a *short midibus*, 8 meters long. Range is* 230 km (143 miles).*

_“As well as the two high capacity buses on its stand, BYD is introducing another new pure electric bus to the European market – the BYD 8m midibus which has previously only been sold in China. This is the first time it has been seen in Europe. The show bus is to China market specification but a European version will be available shortly.”_

All there models will expand BYD’s previous offer of 12-meter ebuses to fulfill the needs of every city.




BYD Electric Double Decker




BYD Electric Double Decker

Isbrand Ho, Managing Director of BYD Europe, said:

_“We can now offer operators an emissions free solution for every bus type meaning there can be no reason to further postpone going electric, not tomorrow but today. We have effectively eliminated range anxiety with our ever improving battery technology, we can offer innovative financing packages and we have enhanced our support team in Europe.”_

_“Sales of our ebuses are now taking off – the latest contract for 51 for Transport for London with bodies by Alexander Dennis (ADL) is a milestone and follows the fleet of 35 ebuses now in service at Amsterdam Schiphol airport. With the much wider range of products we are unveiling today we can now meet every demand”, said Mr Ho, who went on to hint at a further imminent development of the BYD-ADL relationship._

Commenting on the new bus, Leon Daniels, Transport for London’s Managing Director for Surface Transport, said at Busworld:

_“BYD is a big player in this market and has invested heavily in developing the battery technology and also battery management technology. BYD has excellent facilities which I have seen for myself for manufacturing and testing. BYD is a world leader and we hope its commitment will continue to grow and that we will see rising numbers of all-electric vehicles produced with longer ranges and lower unit costs. It is also exciting to see BYD work in partnership with Alexander Dennis who have a well-established reputation in London and Europe. So, this is an exciting time to be enhancing the fleet with rapid developments in battery technology and benefitting from BYD’s research and development in this area.”_




BYD 18m

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Sun Tran testing 2 electric buses*

October 27, 2015 5:30 pm

By Patrick McNamara

Sun Tran officials are testing electric buses this week.

“This is another alternative we’re looking at,” said *Kate Riley*, general manager of Sun Tran.

Sun Tran has two 40-foot electric buses on loan from *BYD*, a Chinese company with American headquarters and manufacturing facilities in Los Angeles.

Sun Tran wants to look at environmentally friendly ways to diversify its fleet, Riley said.

The transit service currently has 247 full-size buses in its fleet. By 2018, Sun Tran plans to have 21 biodiesel buses with compressed natural gas (CNG) vehicles.

Longer term, Sun Tran officials would like to diversify its fleet of vehicles, possibly with electric buses.

No plans have been made, however, to buy electric buses. “At this point we’re evaluating,” Riley said.

In addition to driving the electric buses around the Sun Tran yard, the transit service plans to test the buses on some of its express routes this week.

BYD officials said the *buses cost about $800,000 each*.

The buses use direct-drive electric motors mounted behind the two rear wheels. About 60 battery modules disbursed throughout the buses power the vehicles.

A fully charged bus has a range of about 155 miles. Their batteries can be completely recharged in four hours.

BYD regional sales manager *Justin Scalzi* said the Antelope Valley Transit Authority in California has two of the electric buses in operation, and Stanford University has 13, with plans to purchase more.

Los Angeles Metro Transit, the city of Long Beach, California, and the city of Denver also have plans to purchase the electric vehicles, Scalzi said.

The buses also have an alternative use.

“It could be used as a mobile generator,” Scalzi said, saying the buses are capable of bringing power to natural disaster areas.

Sun Tran testing 2 electric buses

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*BYD Qin Could Beat Out Tesla*

November 4, 2015






Chinese electric car BYD Qin is seeing record sales that put it *ahead of any other electric car on any market*, and as it looks, the Qin could beat out Tesla. BYD, which stands for ‘Build Your Dreams’, is a Chinese automobile manufacturer based in Shenzhen, Guangdong, and it’s been leading the shift towards electric vehicles this year.






Since 2014, Chinese electric car sales have become higher than in the US, and BYD Qin specifically is looking to be a threat to American electric car makers, Tesla included. Currently, the BYD Qin model has been the top selling passenger NEV of 2015, and it has sold an astounding 41,045 units as of September. Tesla only sold a little over 33,000 cars at the end of the third quarter of this year.

China’s efforts to propagate electric car use is spreading, with the BYD Qin being introduced to Latin America since last year, and it is only a matter of time before it measures up to American electric cars such as the Tesla and other Japanese competitors. BYD has released a follow up model to the Qin, the BYD Tang, and it is expected to outpace the Qin. The BYD Tang is available for pre-order and it’s expected to release in 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

*China’s NEV sales expected to accelerate, but speed bumps remain*
By Liang Fei -- 2015-11-4 18:48:01

_Sales of new-energy vehicles (NEVs) in China have grown by more than 200 percent over the first three quarters of this year. It's an impressive number. But so far, the speedy growth has primarily been driven by favorable government incentives for NEV buyers. Central authorities reemphasized the importance of developing China's NEV market when it issued a proposal for formulating the 13th Five-Year Plan (2016-20) on Tuesday. However, experts worry that government's top-down approach won't suit the industry's long-term development. Instead, the industry needs to create NEVs that appeal to the masses. To accomplish that goal, the industry still has several challenges to overcome._





Photo: CFP


The Central Committee of the Communist Party of China on Tuesday released a proposal for formulating the 13th Five-Year Plan (2016-20). The proposal, which covers many aspects of China's economy and society, emphasized that China will continue to promote new-energy vehicles (NEVs) over the next five years and will further improve the country's electric car industry.

A detailed five-year plan for the NEV sector is expected to be released in the next couple of years. 

In the industry plan for the 2011-15 period published in July 2012, China set a target of selling 500,000 NEVs in the country in the five years leading up to 2015.

Although the 12th Five-Year Plan period (2011-15) is coming to an end, the sales target hasn't been reached. From 2011 to the end of September this year, around 250,000 NEVs were sold in China, according to data from the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology and the China Association of Automobile Manufacturers (CAAM). 

"Still, it (the sales number) is impressive," Mei Songlin, managing director at industry consultancy J.D. Power's China operations, told the Global Times on Monday.

Furthermore, China's NEV sales have been accelerating. 

A total of 136,733 NEVs were sold over the first nine months of this year, up 230 percent from the same period in 2014, CAAM data showed. And analysts predict the rapid growth will continue.

The booming NEV market encompasses not only domestic mainstays like electric carmaker BYD Co, who reportedly sold 26,156 Qin plug-in hybrids in the first nine months of 2015, but also foreign powerhouses like Tesla Motors Inc. Traditional industry leaders such as Volkswagen and BMW AG have also stepped up the pace of development of their NEV models in China.

*Driven from the top*

China's NEV market began to take off in 2012. Over the past few years, the government has been rolling out incentives, primarily for domestically produced NEVs, to nurture the market. 

For instance, the government currently offers NEV buyers 31,500 yuan ($4,971) to 54,000 yuan in subsidies per vehicle, depending on the range of the car, according to a statement from the Ministry of Finance in April. The subsidies will last until 2020. The government has also been giving tax breaks on NEV purchases since September 2014.

In cities like Beijing and Shanghai, where people need to enter a lottery or auction to get a car plate, local governments have also rolled out incentives for NEV buyers. On October 25, Beijing transportation authorities announced that all NEV owners could bypass the lottery in this round of plate application. In the previous round, only 38 percent of applicants with an NEV could get a plate, though the rate was already much higher than the lottery for cars that run on gasoline or diesel.

Besides these incentives, the government also launched guidelines to ramp up installation of charging facilities. In a document released on October 9, the State Council, China's cabinet, said that a charging infrastructure sufficient for 5 million electric cars is expected to be built by 2020.

The document also said that newly constructed residential buildings should all be equipped with charging facilities or at least be able to accommodate the installation of charging stations in the future. The State Council also said there should be one public charging station for every 2,000 NEVs on the road.

"Despite the rapid growth, it is still a policy-driven market, and will remain so for the next two or three years," said Gao Jian, general manager of Shanghai Gaotai Information Technology Co, whose main businesses are installing charging facilities and promoting NEV rentals.

*Down on the range*

The government has set a target for NEV sales to account for 5 percent of China's overall auto sales by 2020, and 20 percent by 2025, according to a report by the Economic Information Daily on Monday, which cited an industry plan.

Total auto sales in China reached 23.49 million vehicles in 2014, and the market is expected to grow moderately over the next few years. The target means that annual sales of NEVs will exceed 1.1 million units by 2020 and 4.6 million units by 2025. Analysts said these will be tough targets to hit. 

"Top-down policy support is not enough to hit a sales number of around 5 million. Bottom-up market demand is also crucial, which means that NEVs must appeal to consumers," Mei said.

Currently, two major obstacles stand in the way of the sector's development, Gao said. 

The first is the limited range of the pure electric vehicles available on the market. The second is the lack of access to charging stations. 

"It is hard to promote charging facilities because most car owners in cities do not have their own parking spaces," Gao told the Global Times on Monday. 

Access to charging stations in cities is an especially vexing problem considering that cities are supposed to be the major market for NEVs.

Insufficient battery life is another issue. Currently, most domestically produced electric cars, which receive the most government subsidies, can travel between 200 and 300 kilometers on a single charge. BYD's e6 can make it about 400 kilometers on a charge, but it doesn't come anywhere close to the range of vehicles that run on traditional fuels.

"The time needed to finish one charge is also a big problem, because most consumers are unwilling to wait for hours for their cars to fully charge," Mei said, adding that it is crucial for the electric car industry to create highly efficient batteries for their vehicles.

Plug-in hybrids don't have the same range problem, which has made them more appealing to consumers. According to Gao, if hybrids get more popular, pure electric cars will also benefit. 

"More hybrids sold could help boost the construction of charging facilities, which will eventually benefit the growth of pure electric cars," he said.

Although it is not very likely there will be any major breakthroughs in battery technology over the next few years, charging infrastructure is expected to improve by leaps and bounds, Gao noted.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*BYD Eyes To Expand To US, Europe*

Yen Palec | Nov 05, 2015 07:33 PM EST





A model stands next to China's BYD QIN at Auto China 2012 in Beijing. (Photo : Reuters)

All-electric and plug-in hybrid car manufacturer BYD sells its cars mainly in the Chinese market. However, the company's biggest target is to expand worldwide and now targets the United States market as well as Europe.

In the past, BYD made some announcements that it plans to launch the E6 and F3DM PHEV in the US but it did not happen. Apart from minor regional fleets sold in different parts of Europe, BYD has yet to make its presence felt in the western market.

According to Inside EVs, BYD is planning to expand into two European countries with its flagship and most popular car, the Qin. On the other hand, market analysts are positive that the Qin will make a positive impact in the region as long as the company redesign it into a hatchback.

The United Kingdom is currently the biggest market when it comes to electric cars and plug-in hybrids that is why BYD is gearing up to enter the region. Reports claim that the Chinese company is schedule to unveil the European version of its cars at the 2017 Geneva Motor Show.

BYD recently reported that it has more than doubled its quarterly net profit despite China's economic slowdown, according to Reuters. On a similar note, the BYD Qin has outsold the Tesla E6 full electric vehicle. Statistics shows that in July, sales of the BYD Qin reached 4,000 units while Tesla only managed to sell more than 500 units of the E6.

The growing popularity of BYD is starting to pose a serious threat to some major players in the electric car market. This will prompt companies to introduce new business strategy now that BYD has stated its intention to expand to the western market.

BYD Eyes To Expand To US, Europe : Tech : Yibada

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> BYD going places。。。
> 
> *LTD ordering fleet’s first all-electric buses*
> 
> *Officials say the vehicles cost the agency less in the long run*
> 
> By Christian Hill
> 
> The Register-Guard
> 
> NOV. 2, 2015
> 
> Lane Transit District is ordering its first all-electric buses, which officials say will offer passengers a quieter ride and help the transit agency reduce operating costs and move another step toward a low-emission fleet.
> 
> LTD is finalizing contracts to buy 10 vehicles — five all-electric buses and five hybrid diesel-electric vehicles — to replace buses in the fleet that have reached the end of their useful life, with an option to buy 70 more all-electric or hybrid buses during the following four years.
> 
> The all-electric buses are scheduled to be in service by next fall.
> 
> The estimated price tag is more than $7 million, and the agency will pay with federal and local money.
> 
> “We’re really excited about the five we’re going to get,” said Andy Vobora, LTD’s director of customer services and planning.
> 
> LTD is following the lead of transit agencies in larger cities that have embraced the technology.
> 
> LTD officials announced the purchase last week at an event at which organizers with the Sierra Club and residents unrolled a 50-foot banner of more than 1,000 signed postcards in support of LTD’s decision to buy the zero-emission buses.
> 
> Sierra Club organizers and volunteers gathered signatures at local events as part of its Beyond Oil Campaign.
> 
> LTD already had committed to buy the all-electric buses when Sierra Club organizers contacted the agency about its initiative, but the signature gathering let LTD “know the public is behind them” in its decision, said Abby Tennenbaum, a field organizer in training for Sierra Club.
> 
> In 2000, LTD adopted a policy to convert its fleet to “quiet, more environmentally friendly vehicles.” LTD has more than 100 buses in its active fleet, and more than half are hybrid diesel-electric.
> 
> LTD had been wary of buying all-electric buses too soon to avoid a repeat of the problems that plagued the early hybrid buses it purchased in the late 1990s for its Breeze shuttle service, which LTD later disbanded, connecting Valley River Center, Fifth Street Public Market and the University of Oregon, Vobora said.
> 
> 
> But the technology has matured to the point it offers the reliability and the range — between 150 and 180 miles on a single charge — LTD is looking for, he said.
> 
> Many transit agencies are running all-electric buses that charge throughout the day using charging stations at a main transit hub, but Vobora said LTD had concerns that the charging could delay buses.
> 
> LTD officials say the all-electric buses will have lower operating and maintenance costs.
> 
> The agency projects it will save $42,550 for the five buses in equivalent fuel costs each year compared with its diesel-electric hybrid models.
> 
> It also projects that savings will “pay back” the higher cost of the all-electric buses in 21/2 years. *Each bus costs $779,000*, including the charging system, which is $109,000 more expensive than a hybrid bus.
> 
> LTD also estimates it will cost $300,000 less to operate an all-electric bus compared with a diesel-electric model during the 12-year life of the vehicle, which is the federal standard. *The manufacturer, China-based BYD*, offers a 12-year warranty on the batteries powering the bus.
> 
> LTD is finalizing contracts with BYD and New Flyer and Gillig, manufacturers of the hybrid buses, to buy the 10 buses — with an option to buy 70 more.
> 
> *The agency said it plans to purchase 17 buses in 2017 and 20 buses two years later*. It’s unknown how many of those buses, if they are purchased, would be all-electric.
> 
> LTD histroically has relied on federal grants that provide 80 percent of the cost of a new bus, with the agency using local money to cover the remaining cost.
> 
> The federal grant program no longer is available. Vobora said LTD has enough money from local and other federal sources to buy the 10 buses but will have to borrow money to pay for future purchases. That will be the first time LTD has financed bus purchases.


Quite expensive. No wonder we use locally manufactured electric buses.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> Quite expensive. No wonder we use locally manufactured electric buses.



Quite expensive but also very cheap at the same time.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Quite expensive but also very cheap at the same time.


I don't think my city can afford BYD, but it's good to see it is making money abroad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## powastick

BRT Sunway Line - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
In February 2014, BYD won the bid to supply 15 new battery-run electric bus for Prasarana Malaysia. The buses use alithium iron phosphate battery which is fire-safe and non-toxic, in-wheel hub motors and regenerative braking. There are no caustic materials contained in the battery and no toxic electrolytes or heavy metals and the battery can be completely recycled. The source said that the buses are very quiet and ensures a comfortable ride without vibrations, jerks or noise associated with the conventional buses and combustion engines. The bus can also drive for more than 250 kilometres (160 mi) even in heavy city traffic on a single charge.[2][3]









http://www.nst.com.my/news/2015/11/subang-jaya-takes-green-city-lead

Electric buses offer Subang residents an eco-friendly commute - Community | The Star Online

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

powastick said:


> BRT Sunway Line - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> In February 2014, BYD won the bid to supply 15 new battery-run electric bus for Prasarana Malaysia. The buses use alithium iron phosphate battery which is fire-safe and non-toxic, in-wheel hub motors and regenerative braking. There are no caustic materials contained in the battery and no toxic electrolytes or heavy metals and the battery can be completely recycled. The source said that the buses are very quiet and ensures a comfortable ride without vibrations, jerks or noise associated with the conventional buses and combustion engines. The bus can also drive for more than 250 kilometres (160 mi) even in heavy city traffic on a single charge.[2][3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Subang Jaya takes green city lead | New Straits Times | Malaysia General Business Sports and Lifestyle News
> 
> Electric buses offer Subang residents an eco-friendly commute - Community | The Star Online


BYD is everywhere!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*BYD Firms Sustainability Stance at 1st World Indigenous Games in Brazil*
NOV 4, 2015

BYD do Brasil, a subsidiary of BYD Company Ltd., placed an all-electric bus to demo at the 1st World Indigenous Games, a multisport event with more than 2,000 participating indigenous athletes from 23 countries taking nplace in Palmas from October 23 to October 30.

The indigenous people coming from all over the world had the opportunity to experience the comfort and silence of the BYD K9 zero-emission bus, and also to get better acquainted with what could be the future in sustainable collective mobility.

In February 2014, the K9 was presented to the city in a series of successful test rides when it featured excellent performance under the city's heat. On occasion of the games, Carlos Amastha, the mayor of Palmas, stated, "Palmas has a long-term commitment to sustainability. The partnership to bring the BYD electric bus to the World Indian Games is a way to reaffirm our commitment to a more sustainable future for our city." 

The K9 is a 12-meter, 4-door, low-floor and zero-emission urban bus with universal accessibility for passengers with limited mobility. Its design was especially suited to the Brazilian market and features optimized power performance as compared to its diesel counterpart.

The K9 offers a driving range of 250 km on a single charge, offers a silent and comfortable ride and reduces noise pollution.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

powastick said:


> BRT Sunway Line - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> In February 2014, BYD won the bid to supply 15 new battery-run electric bus for Prasarana Malaysia. The buses use alithium iron phosphate battery which is fire-safe and non-toxic, in-wheel hub motors and regenerative braking. There are no caustic materials contained in the battery and no toxic electrolytes or heavy metals and the battery can be completely recycled. The source said that the buses are very quiet and ensures a comfortable ride without vibrations, jerks or noise associated with the conventional buses and combustion engines. The bus can also drive for more than 250 kilometres (160 mi) even in heavy city traffic on a single charge.[2][3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Subang Jaya takes green city lead | New Straits Times | Malaysia General Business Sports and Lifestyle News
> 
> Electric buses offer Subang residents an eco-friendly commute - Community | The Star Online


Which city?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## powastick

AndrewJin said:


> Which city?


Near Kuala Lumpur.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

powastick said:


> Near Kuala Lumpur.


It is said Rapid KL.
Is this line run by KL?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

TaiShang said:


> *BYD Qin Could Beat Out Tesla*
> 
> November 4, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese electric car BYD Qin is seeing record sales that put it *ahead of any other electric car on any market*, and as it looks, the Qin could beat out Tesla. BYD, which stands for ‘Build Your Dreams’, is a Chinese automobile manufacturer based in Shenzhen, Guangdong, and it’s been leading the shift towards electric vehicles this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since 2014, Chinese electric car sales have become higher than in the US, and BYD Qin specifically is looking to be a threat to American electric car makers, Tesla included. Currently, the BYD Qin model has been the top selling passenger NEV of 2015, and it has sold an astounding 41,045 units as of September. Tesla only sold a little over 33,000 cars at the end of the third quarter of this year.
> 
> China’s efforts to propagate electric car use is spreading, with the BYD Qin being introduced to Latin America since last year, and it is only a matter of time before it measures up to American electric cars such as the Tesla and other Japanese competitors. BYD has released a follow up model to the Qin, the BYD Tang, and it is expected to outpace the Qin. The BYD Tang is available for pre-order and it’s expected to release in 2016.



What's the price difference between a Tesla and a Qin? Tesla too expensive even for most people in the west

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## powastick

AndrewJin said:


> It is said Rapid KL.
> Is this line run by KL?


Same group. SOE named Prasarana Malaysia under Ministry of Finance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Jlaw said:


> What's the price difference between a Tesla and a Qin? Tesla too expensive even for most people in the west



I guess Tesla is way too expensive when compared to Qin. On the exact price and comparison, @cirr would have a better insight.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> I guess Tesla is way too expensive when compared to Qin. On the exact price and comparison, @cirr would have a better insight.



Depending on where you are and taking into account tax exemptions、government subsidies and number plate cost，one （on-the-road）Tesla buys 8-10 Qins。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*State support lifts e-car production eightfolds*
November 11, 2015, Wednesday |



PRINT EDITION

GOVERNMENT support lifted China’s electric car production in October eightfolds year on year to 50,700 vehicles, the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology said yesterday.

Output of pure electric and plug-in hybrid passenger vehicles in October was 850 percent and 200 percent higher, respectively, than a year ago, the ministry said.

In the first 10 months, Chinese carmakers produced 206,900 new-energy vehicles, three times as many as they did in the same period of last year.

The government’s intense promotion has brought an increasing number of new-energy vehicles onto China’s roads, saving energy and combating pollution.

Measures including tax exemptions, subsidies and requirements for government bodies to buy green cars are in place.

In March, the Ministry of Transport set a target of 300,000 new-energy commercial vehicles on China’s roads by 2020: 200,000 new-energy buses and 100,000 new-energy taxis and delivery vehicles.

The State Council also unveiled plans in early October to build a nationwide charging-station network to meet the power demand of 5 million electric vehicles by 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## qwerrty

*BYD Ranks at Top of J.D. Power's Quality Study*
Posted on: November 14, 2015 at 12:44 am, by admin

The 2015 JD Power Initial Quality Study (IQS) Auto Study has been released and BYD Auto Co. Ltd. has been placed in top rankings in the Midsize Economy Segment again. BYD Qin, the world’s most popular electric vehicle model (out-selling other global brand models for the last 4 months) received a score of 75 placing it in second place just behind the Hyundai Mistra at 73, but beating out Honda, Mazda, KIA and Volkswagen models.





CHART: BYD _Qin_ rank in the top 2 of the Midsize Upper Economy Vehicle segment

J.D. Power serves as the industry benchmark for new-vehicle quality by examining problems experienced by new-vehicle owners within the first two to six months of ownership in two distinct categories: design-related problems and defects and malfunctions. For 2015, the China IQS has been expanded to include more specific diagnostic questions around eight areas: interior; exterior; engine/ transmission; driving experience; features/ controls/ dISPlays; seats; audio/ communication/ entertainment/ navigation; and heating/ ventilation/ air conditioning. The overall initial quality score is determined by problems reported per 100 vehicles (PP100), with a lower number of problems indicating higher quality.

In addition, media and Qin owners have expressed positive feedback on BYD Qin’s performance. “The comprehensive performance is beyond my expectations,” one Qin owner offered. “If you charge the Qin every day, you can save a lot of money on fuel.” Extremely strong power performance and fuel efficiency have wowed most consumers.

BYD Qin has an EV Industry leading warranty of 6 years or 150,000 km greatly enhancing consumer satisfaction. The life-time guaranteed battery has set a benchmark in new energy vehicle industry. Another Qin owner stated, “in the beginning, we worried about the maintenance cost, but now the life-time guarantee for the battery has eliminated my doubts and worries. We really appreciate that.”



Code:


http://www.satprnews.com/2015/11/14/byd-ranks-at-top-of-j-d-powers-quality-study-2/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*BYD is not alone in the e-bus world*

Media-savvy carmaker BYD Co. Ltd. (01211.HK) makes sure the world knows about the latest e-bus order it has secured or the recognition its models have earned.

The e6 electric car BYD showcased at the Havana International Fair in Cuba, for instance, won the gold medal for best quality product, a news release from the firm said Thursday.

In its company report, BYD detailed how its e-buses and e-taxis have accumulated the highest mileage record globally and that it has extended its market coverage to 10 cities in the mainland.

Outside China, more than 36 countries and regions around the world are either test-running its electric vehicles (EVs) or have already placed orders.

An order in April for 60 e-buses from Long Beach Transit in California was a landmark deal for BYD in the United States.

BYD indeed has a head start on other firms.

Not many companies are making commercial EVs.

Big European brands like Man SE have not been active in this segment.

It is believed that their heavy investments in reducing emissions of their diesel engines have yet to be recouped, and that is why they are not keen about splashing out on new projects like EVs.

But BYD is not alone in spotting the void.

China Dynamics Holdings Ltd. (00476.HK) said this week it has signed a sales contract with the Xingtai municipal government in Hebei for 100 e-buses to be delivered by the end of this year.

Partnering with the Hong Kong Productivity Council, its subsidiary Green Dynamics launched last month an e-bus that packs advanced technology like a permanent magnet synchronized motor system and smart control units that help maximize its energy efficiency and mileage.

Designed to run in Hong Kong’s challenging conditions with a scorching summer (air conditioning can consume up to 30 percent of the power of a bus), twisting roads and lots of traffic lights and frequent stops on bus routes, the e-bus China Dynamics can offer could make it a strong rival to BYD.

Being regarded as the only major EV maker in China is probably the biggest reason why the not-so-profitable BYD trades at a price-earnings ratio of more than 100 times and is one of the Chinese carmakers with the highest valuations.

But if the sales momentum of China Dynamics begins to pick up, or when more serious players get into the race, the market might have to reassess if the fat first-mover premium in BYD’s stock still makes sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *BYD is not alone in the e-bus world*
> 
> Media-savvy carmaker BYD Co. Ltd. (01211.HK) makes sure the world knows about the latest e-bus order it has secured or the recognition its models have earned.
> 
> The e6 electric car BYD showcased at the Havana International Fair in Cuba, for instance, won the gold medal for best quality product, a news release from the firm said Thursday.
> 
> In its company report, BYD detailed how its e-buses and e-taxis have accumulated the highest mileage record globally and that it has extended its market coverage to 10 cities in the mainland.
> 
> Outside China, more than 36 countries and regions around the world are either test-running its electric vehicles (EVs) or have already placed orders.
> 
> An order in April for 60 e-buses from Long Beach Transit in California was a landmark deal for BYD in the United States.
> 
> BYD indeed has a head start on other firms.
> 
> Not many companies are making commercial EVs.
> 
> Big European brands like Man SE have not been active in this segment.
> 
> It is believed that their heavy investments in reducing emissions of their diesel engines have yet to be recouped, and that is why they are not keen about splashing out on new projects like EVs.
> 
> But BYD is not alone in spotting the void.
> 
> China Dynamics Holdings Ltd. (00476.HK) said this week it has signed a sales contract with the Xingtai municipal government in Hebei for 100 e-buses to be delivered by the end of this year.
> 
> Partnering with the Hong Kong Productivity Council, its subsidiary Green Dynamics launched last month an e-bus that packs advanced technology like a permanent magnet synchronized motor system and smart control units that help maximize its energy efficiency and mileage.
> 
> Designed to run in Hong Kong’s challenging conditions with a scorching summer (air conditioning can consume up to 30 percent of the power of a bus), twisting roads and lots of traffic lights and frequent stops on bus routes, the e-bus China Dynamics can offer could make it a strong rival to BYD.
> 
> Being regarded as the only major EV maker in China is probably the biggest reason why the not-so-profitable BYD trades at a price-earnings ratio of more than 100 times and is one of the Chinese carmakers with the highest valuations.
> 
> But if the sales momentum of China Dynamics begins to pick up, or when more serious players get into the race, the market might have to reassess if the fat first-mover premium in BYD’s stock still makes sense.


Of course BYD is not alone, China has many electric bus companies, many of those also have wide presence in the international market.
Golden Dragon is a perfect example, an SOE.
177 Golden Dragon Buses Exported to Israel

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## jkroo

TaiShang said:


> I guess Tesla is way too expensive when compared to Qin. On the exact price and comparison, @cirr would have a better insight.


You could got a BYD QIN by offering around 150k yuan(after 63k subsidy) compare to Tesla model s - from 700k to 1.2 m. Yeah, their market target is totally different.

I am an owner of BYD QIN and I am quite satisfied with my car especially the battery performance - safe and stable.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*Electric Commercial Vehicles Rose in First Three Quarters*

*Summarize*：According to the latest statistics released by Ministry of Industry and Information Technology, *China produced 156,200 units new energy vehicles from Jan. to Sept. this year, including 39,700 units electric commercial vehicles (the number is nearly eight times of that registered last year) and 12,600 units plug-in hybrid commercial vehicles (the volume went up by 75% compared with that registered last year). *

www.chinabuses.org: According to the latest statistics released by Ministry of Industry and Information Technology, China produced 156,200 units new energy vehicles from Jan. to Sept. this year, including 39,700 units electric commercial vehicles (the number is nearly eight times of that registered last year) and 12,600 units plug-in hybrid commercial vehicles (the volume went up by 75% compared with that registered last year). The production volume of new energy commercial vehicles accounted for 33.5% of the total production volume of new energy vehicles.

Thanks to the governments’ unrelenting supports and subsidies, the new energy commercial vehicle sector realized fast-speed growth. *In 2015, Beijing Municipal Government gave out a subsidy of 1,800 RMB per kilowatt-hour for all electric special vehicles. Every such emission-free vehicle is entitled to receive a total amount of no more than 135,000 RMB subsidies.* Jiangsu provincial government also handed out 800 RMB subsidies for a battery capacity of one kilowatt-hour and every such emission-free vehicle can get a total amount of subsidies of no more than 60,000 RMB.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*BYD 100% battery electric vehicle gets golden medal for “Best Quality Product” in Havana International Fair 2015*
November 13, 2015

The 33rd issue Havana International Fair took place from Nov 2nd to Nov 6th, 2015. *BYD e6 showcased in the fair as the first pure electric vehicle being introduced to Cuba.* The zero emission vehicles stood out from all the exhibits and got the golden medal for “Best Quality Product” with the witness of Mr. Miguel Mario Díaz-Canel Bermúdezl, Vice President of Cuba.

Havana International Fair is a well-established fair that takes place annually since 1983. It is the most important general trade fair in Cuba and the Caribbean as well as one of the most representatives from Latin America. This year, the fair had more than 20,000 square meters of net exhibition area and attracted around 4,500 national and foreign exhibitors from over 60 countries, and received 150,000 visitors and the participation of important official and business delegations. The fair is also designed to consolidate a way of promoting Cuba’s international links and relations with the entire world.

*During the fair, many Cuban authorities visited BYD stand, to see for themselves the first 100% battery electric vehicle and know more about BYD and its green solution to “the whole problem”. Among these we have Mr. Rodrigo Malmierca Diaz, Cuba’s Minister of Foreign Trade and Investment; Mr. Adel Yzquierdo Rodríguez, Cuba’s Minister of Transport; Mr. Marino Alberto Murrillo Jorge, Minister of Economy and Planning; and Mr. Zhang Tuo, Ambassador, Chinese Embassy in Cuba among others.*

Every year the committee of the fair organizes an award ceremony for those pavilions, companies and products that stand out in different categories. This year the awards ceremony took place on the night of November 6th in “Palacio de Convenciones”, gathering all applicants. Mr. Miguel Mario Díaz-Canel Bermúdezl, Vice President of Cuba and Mr. Ricardo Cabrisas Ruíz, Vice President of the Council of Ministers participated in the ceremony and gave the awards to the winners in different categories.

Representing China, the BYD e6 obtained a golden medal in the category of “Best Quality Product” in Havana International Fair 2015. This award proves once again that BYD’s state of the art technology has been well received and greatly influenced the entire world.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> Of course BYD is not alone, China has many electric bus companies, many of those also have wide presence in the international market.
> Golden Dragon is a perfect example, an SOE.
> 177 Golden Dragon Buses Exported to Israel
> View attachment 272614
> View attachment 272613
> View attachment 272615
> 
> View attachment 272621



I am sure Yutong gives out the loudest grunt as soon as the roster of bus makers is called。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*BYD enjoys advantages in EV industry comparing to competitors, says paper*

Kai-Ti Chiang, Taipei; Joseph Tsai

DIGITIMES [Tuesday 17 November 2015]

Commenting on China-based Internet service provider LeTV and several traditional car makers' plans to enter into the electric vehicle (EV) industry, China-based manufacturer BYD pointed out that Internet players only have concepts and are mainly looking to expand their brand recognition in the market, while compared to traditional car makers, BYD has more advantages over technologies that are able to help the company to remain in the lead, according to a Chinese-language _China Business News (CBN)_ report citing BYD chairman Wang Chuanfu as saying in an interview.

BYD has recently formed an alliance with the UK's largest bus manufacturer and landed orders for zero-emission electric buses. BYD's electric bus plants in Campinas, Brazil is the company's R&D center for Latin America and the company has recently invested US$42.85 million to manufacture its latest solar product, Module2.0, which will be ready to enter production in the first half of 2016.

With the entry into the European Union, Wang noted that BYD has three major goals for the region: to establish an electric bus manufacturing plant, to form partnerships with local manufacturers and academies for R&D, and to enter Europe's electric passenger vehicle market.

BYD enjoys advantages in EV industry comparing to competitors, says paper

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

September was another month of growing plug-in electric car sales for BYD.

A total of *5,749* were delivered (compared to 1,895 one year ago), as the plug-in hybrid Tang SUV overtook Qin in the rankings.

BYD Tang set a new record of* 3,044* sales, while Qin again moved back to 2,115.

Whether consumers prefer Tang over Qin, or if BYD needed to switch to more battery output for the Tang is the open question. Prior to the Tang launch, Qin was growing every month. In September, the company used at least 110 MWh (new record for car division).

There were also 465 all-electric BYD e6 sales last month and 125 of all-new all-electric e5.




BYD e5 etaxi




BYD Song

BYD Song, which we hoped for, turns out to be a gasoline model at the moment. Plug-in version of Song will be launched in the first quarter of 2016.

35 Songs were sold in August and 1,113 in September, but all were ICE (The first 1,000 Song in pre-sale disappeared in about one hour, according to BYD). Gasoline Songs range in price from $15,300 to $23,200, while the PHEV will cost $44,200.

_“Similarly to the PHEV Tang, launched by BYD in June 2015, the PHEV version of the Song will be the second hybrid to rely on the BYD “542” strategy for PHEVs that define the company’s technological proposition, and will feature in all of its future PHEV models, in which “5” means the vehicle’s power to reach 100km/h within 5 seconds, “4” meaning all-time electric four-wheel drive, and “2” for its fuel efficiency of 100km with less than 2 liters of gasoline. Most importantly, and just like the Tang, the Song is equipped with VTOL (vehicle to load) capacity, which literally turns the vehicle into a mobile energy storage station, which enables the car to provide electricity to household applications like microwave ovens, electric stoves, refrigerators, cellphones and laptops. The VTOL technology is BYD’s initiative and is also very useful when one wants to cook a meal outdoors. “_




BYD Song powering song

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*China to build more NEV chargers before 2020*
November 17, 2015

China will build more than 12,000 new charging stations before 2020 to fulfill the demands of over five million new energy vehicles (NEV), a new guideline showed Tuesday.

The country will also build 4.8 million new charging piles around the country before 2020. China will have more than 5 million NEVs by 2020 on government incentives, with more than 4.3 million being electric cars for personal and official uses.

At the end of last year, China only had 780 stations for charging vehicles and changing batteries, as well as 31,000 piles serving a total of 120,000 vehicles.

The government has promoted use of new energy cars with measures including subsidies, tax reductions and convenience in getting number plates.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dungeness

TaiShang said:


> I guess Tesla is way too expensive when compared to Qin. On the exact price and comparison, @cirr would have a better insight.



So Tesla at least should pay their engineers better. I read a story today that a Tesla engineer is living on his van in bay area.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Automaker Geely pioneers in turning 'electric'*
November 20, 2015






Workers examine a new car on the assembling line at Geely Auto Ningbo factory in Ningbo, east China's Zhejiang Province. [Xinhua]



*Zhejiang Geely Holding Group Co said it will target new-energy vehicles to make up 90 percent of sales by 2020, the most ambitious plan by a Chinese carmaker so far to improve fuel efficiency ahead of a government-mandated deadline.*

About two-thirds of Geely's new-energy vehicle sales will come from plug-in hybrids and gasoline-electric hybrids by the end of the decade, with the remaining from battery-electric vehicles, the company said on Wednesday.

China has a deadline requiring automakers to lower average fuel consumption across their models from 6.9 liters per 100 kilometers this year to no more than 5 liters per 100 km by 2020.

*"Geely is officially stating that it will be the first automotive company in China to reach the government's vision for a 5 liter/100 km fuel directive by 2020,"* An Conghui, president of Zhejiang Geely, said in a statement. "We aim to allow consumers to realize their dream of driving powerful, extremely fuel efficient vehicles."

Chinese carmakers are developing hybrid and electric vehicles in order to meet government-mandated fuel economy improvements. China has made the development of EVs a strategic initiative as part of a broader push to lead in the automotive technology, curb pollution and cut dependence on imported oil. The government said last month it will boost subsidies to speed up the building of recharging stations and has banned cities from imposing purchase restrictions on new-energy vehicles.

Geely, which has been developing vehicles with Volvo Cars, also said it aims to make "substantial progress" on fuel cell vehicles by 2020, without providing details. *The company started selling its first electric car on Wednesday, with a price of 228,800 yuan (US$35,875) before government subsidies of about 108,000 yuan.*

By 2020, Geely plans to offer its plug-in hybrid models at prices equivalent to conventional gasoline-powered vehicles. The company has enough capital to fund the development of alternative-energy vehicles and has no financing plans, An said.

Electric vehicles are held back by high costs, limited driving ranges and a shortage of charging facilities. according to a report by Bloomberg Intelligence.

China will probably focus on improving infrastructure and technology to promote sales of alternative-energy vehicles in its 13th Five-Year Plan ending 2020, said Steve Man and Ji Shi, in the report. Priorities may include building more charging stations and improving battery efficiency, they said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*BYD aids Schiphol sustainability with 35 ebuses*
*By* Simon Warburton | 26 November 2015

*BYD says it has helped Amsterdam Schiphol Airport achieve part of its sustainability goals by supplying Europe's "largest, pure electric bus fleet," with a total of 35 airside vehicles in use at Holland's main aviation gateway.*

"With their massive reliance on diesel-engined vehicles and ground support equipment, airports represent a great opportunity to clean up the air we breathe", said BYD Europe managing director, Isbrand Ho.

"In fact this fleet means ground transportation on airside at Schiphol is completely clean now. The rail transportation to the airport is clean and taxi transportation is on the way to be becoming clean, so the next step is to make bus transportation to the airport zero emission as well.

"We stand ready to work with the operators and government regulatory bodies".

The vehicles in service at the airport have fewer battery packs than other ebuses claims BYD, which also says it is the world's largest producer of pure electric buses.

BYD notes more than 3,000 are in service with the mileage of a single bus already exceeding 287,000km.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Spy Shots: BYD Yuan is Ready for the Chinese car market*
DECEMBER 1, 2015 





The latest Spy Shots of the BYD Yuan for China, showing that the new SUV is ready for the Chinese car market where it will be launched in the first quarter of 2016 for about 150.000 yuan. The photos show a long line of blue-white examples, featuring big black bumpers, a shiny grille, and sporty alloys.






The rear bumper is slightly different than the one we saw on the Shanghai Auto Show. Taillights are giants in a time when going small is the fashion. Roof rails appear to be usable.

The BYD Yuan is the hybrid variant of the upcoming petrol-powered BYD S1 sub-compact SUV. The Yuan is powered by a plug-in hybrid drive-train with a 1.5 liter (_non_ turbocharged) petrol engine mated to two electric motors, one on each axle, creating a four-wheel drive car.

In electric mode the Yuan has a range of 70 kilometer. BYD boasts that the acceleration from 0 to 100 takes 4.9 seconds, with is indeed fast for a car the size of a Ford Ecosport. The exact power specs haven’t been announced yet.

Size: 4320/1765/1650, wheelbase is 2520.





The gear lever area differs considerably from the show car, with a new gear lever. Center tunnel differs too, and so thus the wheel with an ultra cool ‘Yuan’ badge in the middle.





Bumper too differs from the show car. Fancy alu strip is gone. Spare wheel cover in white here. In the background a white-black example with a black spare wheel cover.





Hip D pillar will block all sight to the rear, but huge mirror might compensate a little bit.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> *Spy Shots: BYD Yuan is Ready for the Chinese car market*
> DECEMBER 1, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The latest Spy Shots of the BYD Yuan for China, showing that the new SUV is ready for the Chinese car market where it will be launched in the first quarter of 2016 for about 150.000 yuan. The photos show a long line of blue-white examples, featuring big black bumpers, a shiny grille, and sporty alloys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rear bumper is slightly different than the one we saw on the Shanghai Auto Show. Taillights are giants in a time when going small is the fashion. Roof rails appear to be usable.
> 
> The BYD Yuan is the hybrid variant of the upcoming petrol-powered BYD S1 sub-compact SUV. The Yuan is powered by a plug-in hybrid drive-train with a 1.5 liter (_non_ turbocharged) petrol engine mated to two electric motors, one on each axle, creating a four-wheel drive car.
> 
> In electric mode the Yuan has a range of 70 kilometer. BYD boasts that the acceleration from 0 to 100 takes 4.9 seconds, with is indeed fast for a car the size of a Ford Ecosport. The exact power specs haven’t been announced yet.
> 
> Size: 4320/1765/1650, wheelbase is 2520.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gear lever area differs considerably from the show car, with a new gear lever. Center tunnel differs too, and so thus the wheel with an ultra cool ‘Yuan’ badge in the middle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumper too differs from the show car. Fancy alu strip is gone. Spare wheel cover in white here. In the background a white-black example with a black spare wheel cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hip D pillar will block all sight to the rear, but huge mirror might compensate a little bit.



The company will soon run short of dynasty names。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> The company will soon run short of dynasty names。


lol, we got 五代十国

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Geely bets on high-tech, new-energy cars*
December 15, 2015

Chinese auto maker Geely is best known for its low-priced cars, but the company hopes to reinvent itself as an innovator through new-energy and Internet-equipped vehicles.

The company must be willing to abandon its old ways to achieve the transformation, according to chairman Li Shufu.

"To make our factories fit for advanced manufacturing and high environmental standards, we have built anew after tearing down almost all the old. We put up to tens of billions of yuan into each factory," Li said.

Geely has factories in more than 10 cities across the country. Its factory in the northwestern city of Lanzhou was expanded earlier this year, improving annual capacity from 50,000 cars to 120,000 cars, and annual capacity for car components reached 200,000 units.

Geely announced last month that it would speed up its transition from producing traditional cars to making new-energy cars.

By 2020, new-energy cars will account for more than 90 percent of all Geely's sales, the company said.

"Geely will be a new-energy car company in five years," CEO An Conghui said.

Exploring a bigger market is also part of the transition. For most of this year, growth of car sales in China has tumbled, forcing auto makers to adapt to new challenges.

"Chinese car makers will aim at a bigger global market, including developed economies," said Li Yifan, vice president of Geely.

Geely has set up three research centers and four design centers worldwide. It has hired more than 4,000 people in research and development, and more than 300 designers work for Geely in Goteborg of Sweden, Shanghai, Barcelona and California.

But the new-energy car transition could be bumpy.

New-energy cars only make up a tiny share of car sales, and with the government expected to roll out fewer subsidies, the competition will become fiercer.

"It's a battle with no outcome yet," the Geely vice president said.

In addition to new-energy cars, Geely also wants to lead the industry in Internet-enabled "connected cars."

Geely said its new model, the XC90, is equipped with advanced communication technology, allowing use of big data for navigation and other functions. Geely said it has successfully tested 100 XC90 cars in Goteborg on their self-driving ability.

As Uber-like services change urban public transportation, Geely also plans to tap into China's ride-on-demand market with its own app.

The auto maker said it has set up a new firm to develop a ride-hailing app that is currently being tested in the eastern Chinese city of Ningbo and will soon expand to include Shanghai, Hangzhou and Kunming.

Geely, which plans to use a fleet of its own vehicles for rides, sees the service as a channel for potential consumers to get to know its cars.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*BYD Buses in Nanjing*
Just back from Nanjing/Yangzhou, stopped there for a couple of days on my way back from Shanghai.
Share some photos taken yesterday in Nanjing with you, the southern capital as the name suggests.

Nanjing's old railway station and Xuanwu Lake in front of the station




@anant_s (have some photos of the diesel passenger train in Nanjing, will share with you later)

Nanjing Railway Station's west bus port of the south square













*BYD buses in the city*
BYD & Nanjing's city wall





Nanjing city wall





The bus bound for Dr. Sun Yet-sen's mausoleum
@TaiShang








@ahojunk @cirr @Dungeness @dy1022 @Shotgunner51 @powastick @Daniel808 @Jlaw @Keel et al

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Echo_419

cirr said:


> The company will soon run short of dynasty names。



This looks surprisingly similar to Ford eco sport


----------



## Shotgunner51

AndrewJin said:


> *BYD Buses in Nanjing*
> Just back from Nanjing/Yangzhou, stopped there for a couple of days on my way back from Shanghai.
> Share some photos taken yesterday in Nanjing with you, the southern capital as the name suggests.
> 
> Nanjing's old railway station and Xuanwu Lake in front of the station
> View attachment 279946
> 
> @anant_s (have some photos of the diesel passenger train in Nanjing, will share with you later)
> 
> Nanjing Railway Station's west bus port of the south square
> View attachment 279942
> 
> 
> View attachment 279943
> View attachment 279944
> 
> 
> *BYD buses in the city*
> BYD & Nanjing's city wall
> View attachment 279940
> 
> 
> Nanjing city wall and Xuanwu Lake
> View attachment 279950
> 
> 
> The bus bound for Dr. Sun Yet-sen's mausoleum
> @TaiShang
> View attachment 279945
> 
> View attachment 279941
> 
> @ahojunk @cirr @Dungeness @dy1022 @Shotgunner51 @powastick @Daniel808 @Jlaw @Keel et al



Excellent pics, and welcome back bro!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*New-energy buses in Yangzhou & Zhenjiang*
Some photos of new-energy buses in Yangzhou and Zhenjiang
Though not BYD, they look pretty nice.
I used all public transport during my stop-by from Shanghai back home.
1-2yuan per journey, really saved my bucks!

Yangzhou has nearly 700 new-energy public buses by December 2015. (total number of buses 1200)














2 yuan without a transport card
(free transfer within one hour with a card)
free wifi provided inside the bus and in major areas of the city





Yangzhou's west transit terminal
(Yangzhou railway station+west long-distance coach station)









Yangzhou Railway Station(no bullet trains until 2016)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Shotgunner51

AndrewJin said:


> *New-energy buses in Yangzhou & Zhenjiang*
> Some photos of new-energy buses in Yangzhou and Zhenjiang
> Though not BYD, they look pretty nice.
> I used all public transport during my stop-by from Shanghai back home.
> 1-2yuan per journey, really saved my bucks!
> 
> Yangzhou has nearly 700 new-energy public buses by December 2015. (total number of buses 1200)
> View attachment 279961
> View attachment 279967
> View attachment 279963
> View attachment 279968
> 
> 
> 2 yuan without a transport card
> free wifi provided inside the bus and in major areas of the city
> View attachment 279965
> 
> 
> Yangzhou's west transit terminal
> (Yangzhou railway station+west long-distance coach station)
> View attachment 279966
> 
> View attachment 279969
> 
> 
> Yangzhou Railway Station(no bullet trains until 2016)
> View attachment 279962



Good pics of Zhenjiang, Yangzhou!

It's good that small and low-density cities like these are already going green, excellent progress.
Pressure would be on large cities to speed up.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

Continued
*Zhenjiang City*
Nearly 300 buses have been purchased in 2015, all new-energy.
And local legislators have demanded all new buses purchased in the future should be new-energy.
The bus ticket is quite cheap, mostly one yuan though all buses I have taken are equipped with A/C.
If u have a transport card, the non-concession fares are 50 cents($0.08), concession fares are 20-25 cents(students, 60-69 year old citizens, etc), free for over-70-year-old citizens.

First impression of Zhenjiang
Zhenjiang's old Railway Station








Northern Zhenjiang by Yangtze River





New-energy bus in downtown Zhenjiang













Smart city
Passengers know how many stops they are gonna wait for.





old town of Zhenjiang







Shotgunner51 said:


> Good pics of Zhenjiang, Yangzhou!
> 
> It's good that small and low-density cities like these are already going green, excellent progress.
> Pressure would be on large cities to speed up.


Yes, most first tier cities and second tiers really drag behind!
I think the only big cities with a huge coverage of new-energy buses is Shenzhen, the headquarter of BYD. *6640 new-energy buses by 2015 *and all traditional uses will be taken place by new-energy buses within 3 years.
Correct me if I'm wrong. @Yizhi

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> Continued
> *Zhenjiang City*
> Nearly 300 buses have been purchased in 2015, all new-energy.
> And local legislators have demanded all new buses purchased in the future should be new-energy.
> The bus ticket is quite cheap, mostly one yuan though all buses I have taken are equipped with A/C.
> If u have a transport card, the non-concession fares are 50 cents($0.08), concession fares are 20-25 cents(students, 60-69 year old citizens, etc), free for over-70-year-old citizens.
> 
> First impression of Zhenjiang
> Zhenjiang's old Railway Station
> View attachment 279983
> View attachment 279976
> 
> 
> Northern Zhenjiang by Yangtze River
> View attachment 279977
> 
> 
> New-energy bus in downtown Zhenjiang
> View attachment 279982
> 
> View attachment 279979
> 
> View attachment 279978
> 
> 
> Smart city
> Passengers know how many stops they are gonna wait for.
> View attachment 279981
> 
> 
> old town of Zhenjiang
> View attachment 279980
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, most first tier cities and second tiers really drag behind!
> I think the only big cities with a huge coverage of new-energy buses is Shenzhen, the headquarter of BYD. *6640 new-energy buses by 2015 *and all traditional uses will be taken place by new-energy buses within 3 years.
> Correct me if I'm wrong. @Yizhi



Wonderful development. 

And welcome back, bro!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kyle Sun

AndrewJin said:


> *New-energy buses in Yangzhou & Zhenjiang*
> Some photos of new-energy buses in Yangzhou and Zhenjiang
> Though not BYD, they look pretty nice.
> I used all public transport during my stop-by from Shanghai back home.
> 1-2yuan per journey, really saved my bucks!
> 
> Yangzhou has nearly 700 new-energy public buses by December 2015. (total number of buses 1200)
> View attachment 279961
> View attachment 279967
> View attachment 279963
> View attachment 279968
> 
> 
> 2 yuan without a transport card
> (free transfer within one hour with a card)
> free wifi provided inside the bus and in major areas of the city
> View attachment 279965
> 
> 
> Yangzhou's west transit terminal
> (Yangzhou railway station+west long-distance coach station)
> View attachment 279966
> 
> View attachment 279969
> 
> 
> Yangzhou Railway Station(no bullet trains until 2016)
> View attachment 279962


free wifi in a bus?

damn, the buses in my city look like.stone age products

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

Kyle Sun said:


> free wifi in a bus?
> 
> damn, the buses in my city look like.stone age products


Yep, free wifi in the bus and free public wifi in the city!






Being developed doesn't necessarily mean you have to have a lot of skyscrapers. What's admirable about these small 3rd/4th tier cities in Jiangsu Province are their details of urban planning and tourist facilities.

Tell you where is the best spot to take a selfie





Alipay accepted in the cheapest eatery along small lanes, WITH DISCOUNTS!!!
I have not used any cash there except for public transport (No need to buy a transport card for one-day stop)





Tourist information centre inside the bus terminal of Yangzhou
Free drinking water, wifi, battery charge, etc

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

*Chery 1st Chinese Automaker to Produce 5 Mln Cars*
2015-12-18 15:14:14 Xinhua Web Editor: Guan Chao





A file photo of Arrizo5, Chery’s best-selling model. [Photo: Chinanews.com]

Chery Automobile has become the first Chinese automaker to have produced five million cars.
*
The five millionth, Chery's best-selling model Arrizo5, rolling off a production line on Friday capped a good year for the company in defiance of a market downturn.*

*Chery sold 50,540 vehicles in November, up 22.9 percent year on year. Its sales hit 252,439 in the first six months of 2015, up 17 percent from the same period last year.*

China's total car sales rose only 1.4 percent in the first half.

Chery was founded in Wuhu of east China's Anhui Province in 1997. It took 10 years to produce its first million cars.

Over its history, the company has invested 30 billion yuan (4.6 billion U.S. dollars) in research and development, and has applied 7,308 national patents. It independently produces new-energy cars, engines and gearboxes.

It is now looking to the future as Chinese carmakers become less reliant on foreign partners and try to break into foreign markets.

"The next five yeas are a period of prime opportunity for Chinese automakers, as Internet technology combined with new energy solutions will bring a reshuffle to the world's auto industry," said Chery Ceo Yin Tongyue.

A joint venture between Chery and the UK's Jaguar Land Rover produces Chery's self-developed models as well as China-made Land Rovers.

Chery has exported over 1.2 million vehicles to more than 80 countries and regions.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## powastick

AndrewJin said:


> Yep, free wifi in the bus and free public wifi in the city!
> View attachment 280021
> 
> 
> Being developed doesn't necessarily mean you have to have a lot of skyscrapers. What's admirable about these small 3rd/4th tier cities in Jiangsu Province are their details of urban planning and tourist facilities.
> 
> Tell you where is the best spot to take a selfie
> View attachment 280020
> 
> 
> Alipay accepted in the cheapest eatery along small lanes, WITH DISCOUNTS!!!
> I have not used any cash there except for public transport (No need to buy a transport card for one-day stop)
> View attachment 280019
> 
> 
> Tourist information centre inside the bus terminal of Yangzhou
> Free drinking water, wifi, battery charge, etc
> View attachment 280024
> 
> 
> View attachment 280023


How is the free public wifi? Here public wifi is overloaded beyond usable.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

powastick said:


> How is the free public wifi? Here public wifi is overloaded beyond usable.


Speed is good. No locals will use it I think, generally travelers. I didn't use it, 4G is faster and I have 3 Gb left.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*New-energy bus in Shanghai*
It was quite rare to find many new-energy buses in Shanghai during my recent visit last week, maybe because the total number of public buses in Shanghai is huge. (1374 lines by May 2015, more than 18,000 buses by 2005) BYD cannot be found, all locally manufactured brands.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

*Green Electric Buses From BYD Delivered To Malmö*
*



*

BYD recently delivered two electric buses to Malmö, Sweden where they will be used for local bus services in Ängelholm and Eskilstun.

These are the first Chinese EV buses unloaded at CMP’s vehicle terminal in Malmö, Scandinavia’s largest car port.

“CMP has been working for a long time to position the ports of Malmö and Copenhagen on the Chinese market and these efforts have now been rewarded when BYD, the world-leading supplier of electric buses and taxis, delivers its electricity-powered buses to the port in Malmö. “

Johan Röstin, CEO of Copenhagen Malmö Port AB said:

_“Receiving the first electric buses from China today is a significant and strategically important happening for us. It is especially pleasing that we are collaborating with a partner that focuses on sustainability and advanced green technology, something that is exactly in line with CMP’s own efforts.”_

_“We have long experience of handling and receiving heavy vehicles like buses and lorries, what we call “rolling goods”. This experience and the port’s strategic location make us an attractive partner and player for further transport within Scandinavia and out to Europe.”




_

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## jkroo

BYD Han in 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

jkroo said:


> View attachment 282220
> 
> BYD Han in 2016


Awesome!
Han Dynasty, I like the name.

*China’s BYD is World’s Largest EV Manufacturer*






We all know Elon Musk plans for Tesla to be selling “millions of cars” in a few years, but China’s BYD may become the largest EV company in the world long before then. In October, it sold 6,099 electric vehicles — more than any other manufacturer! For 2015 through the month of October, BYD sold 43,073 electric vehicles worldwide. More than any other single brand.

Sure, if total EV sales by Nissan and Renault are combined, the French/Japanese company leads all others- but not under a single brand, and remember, too, that BYD doesn’t sell in the US … which is still a pretty big market.

Unlike Tesla, which is committed to starting at the top of the market and working its way down, BYD has a plan to take virtually everything on wheels and convert it to electric power. BYD is already the world leader in electric buses. It will deliver about 6,000 of them in 2016, of which 300 will be manufactured at its Bus & Coach Factory in Lancaster, Calif. It has a fleet of electric taxis operating in Chicago and plans to expand its e-taxi service to New York City.

BYD also plans to build manufacturing facilities for cars and batteries in the US, according to Inside EVs. Lerner-Lam, the company’s director of eastern U.S. business, says that fossil fuel vehicles will be steadily replaced by environmentally responsible solutions. “The time has come for electric vehicles, and BYD is ready to meet the growing demand. It’s a very exciting opportunity to take technology that was developed in China—and leveraged and matured in large scale there—and adapt them to American standards, lifestyles and infrastructures.”

BYD is expanding its focus to include trash hauling trucks, airport and seaport operations vehicles, long distance motor coaches, construction vehicles, and warehouse equipment like forklifts. Tesla has big plans, but the forklift is well down on its list of priorities. As of November 2015, BYD’s e-buses and e-taxis have traveled more than 327 million miles in revenue service with the total equivalent CO2 emissions saved comparable to planting a forest of 581,678 trees.

For those not familiar with BYD, the initials stand for “Build Your Dream.” Elon Musk may dream of a fossil fuel free future, but with its ambitious plans that include all vehicle categories, BYD has dreams of its own and may yet become the biggest manufacturer of electric vehicles on the planet.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ahojunk

AndrewJin said:


> BYD is already the world leader in electric buses. It will deliver about 6,000 of them in 2016, of which 300 will be manufactured at its Bus & Coach Factory in Lancaster, Calif.


Besides BYD, I think there is also Futong which is quite big too.



AndrewJin said:


> As of November 2015, BYD’s e-buses and e-taxis have traveled more than 327 million miles in revenue service with the total equivalent CO2 emissions saved comparable to planting a forest of 581,678 trees.


This is fantastic news for the planet. We have been messing up our planet for far too long.

I hope the world quicken the pace of transitioning to EV (electric vehicles). 

As better batteries are developed, I hope the uptake of EV will speed up, it is good for everyone. 



AndrewJin said:


> BYD, the initials stand for “Build Your Dream.”



Ha Ha. Only the Chinese can come up with such a name for a company. 

In other countries, such names are reserved more for racing horses and music groups.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

*BYD Launches another Urban Mobility Alternative for Brazilian Cities *

On December 16, 2015, BYD do Brasil – the Brazilian branch of green tech giant BYD Co. Ltd. – added yet another alternative to its electrified public transportation platform in the country, the urban bus K10A. Designed especially for the Brazilian market, the K10A is the company’s first 15-meter bus, and comes to join BYD’s electrified public transportation lineup featuring the K7 (8 meters), the K9 (12 meters) and the K11 (18 meters). Additionally to the new length, the batteries of the K10A are stored in the floor of the vehicle, making it more comfortable to passengers. The launch took place in São Paulo – the largest urban center in South America with the largest public transportation fleet in Brazil – to promote large-scale electric transportation, reduce emissions and optimize urban transport systems in the city, in compliance with long-term environmental protection goals thoroughly discussed at COP21 in Paris, concluded just last week with a consistent and comprehensive agreement on sustainable development.






The BYD K10A already out and about in the streets of São Paulo

The K10A carries up to 95 passengers, has five doors and also relies on the proprietary technology of the BYD Iron-Phosphate Battery, a fire-safe, long-cycle and extended lifetime battery which is totally clean and recyclable. Such battery pack grants the K10A a driving range of around 265 km on a single charge, enabling the bus to cover most public transportation routes in Brazil. The batteries feature a 6,000-cycle lifespan and guarantee of over 15 years of operation. Just like the other BYD buses in Brazil, the K10A features regenerative braking and highly efficient in-wheel motors, making it possible for the bus floor to be lower, greatly simplifying maintenance and significantly reducing operational costs.






Fernando Haddad, Mayor of São Paulo, and Jilmar Tatto, Secretary of Transport, assess the BYD K10A

The K10A will integrate a bus fleet – decorated with Christmas lighting – that will open traffic for vehicles at São Paulo’s Paulista Avenue on the two Sundays preceding Christmas, with free rides to the population. São Paulo already has a BYD K9 bus run by Ambiental transport operators, doing route 2002 from Terminal Parque Dom Pedro II to Terminal Bandeira, with excellent performance and greatly praised by passengers and drivers. The mayor of São Paulo, Fernando Haddad, showed great enthusiasm for the new alternatives being developed – "Testing this type of bus is extremely important for São Paulo, so that we can manage to reduce noise and air pollution. These buses will soon be produced in Brazil, meaning that we will have a feasible alternative to diesel buses," said the mayor. The city of São Paulo has ambitious long-term plans to electrify its public transportation fleets, following the experience of neighboring Campinas, which already relies on BYD’s technological advancement with 10 buses and one taxi – all zero emission – already operating in the city. The forecast is that the new bus will be running in São Paulo by the end of February 2016. With the operational success of electrified public transportation in Brazil, several other Brazilian cities are expected to adopt BYD’s solutions in this modality of transportation.


About BYD
BYD Company Ltd. is one of China’s largest companies and has successfully expanded globally. Specializing in battery technologies, their green mission to “solve the whole problem” has made them industry pioneers and leaders in several High-tech sectors including High-efficiency Automobiles, Electrified Public Transportation, Environmentally-Friendly Energy Storage, Affordable Solar Power and Information Technology and Original Design Manufacturing (ODM) services.

As the world’s largest manufacturer of rechargeable batteries, their mission to create safer and more environmentally friendly battery technologies has led to the development of the BYD Iron Phosphate (or "Fe") Battery. This fire-safe, completely recyclable and incredibly long-cycle technology has become the core of their clean energy platform that has expanded into automobiles, buses, trucks, utility vehicles and energy storage facilities. BYD and all of their shareholders, including the great American Investor Warren Buffett, see these environmentally and economically forward products as the way of the future.

BYD has made a strong entrance to the North, Central and South American markets with their battery electric buses, and lineup of automobiles. Their mission lies not just in sales growth, but also in sociological integration and local job creation as they have poured incredible investments into developing offices, dealerships and manufacturing facilities in the local communities they now call home, truly a first for Chinese companies. For more information, please visit www.byd.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

BYD might be China's，indeed the world's，largest new-energy vehicle manufacturer，it is certainly not a top-ranked player in the electric bus sub-sector。

Yutong is by far the largest electric bus maker。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> BYD might be China's，indeed the world's，largest new-energy vehicle manufacturer，it is certainly not a top-ranked player in the electric bus sub-sector。
> 
> Yutong is by far the largest electric bus maker。



Yutong Bus releases output and sales data of Nov. 2015-Yutong

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> Yutong Bus releases output and sales data of Nov. 2015-Yutong



Output in Nov. of 7554，of which 4008 are new-energy buses（2736 EVs，1272 PHEVs）

Total 2016 sales of electric buses：24000 give or take a few dozens

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*EV Market Set To Explode Over The Next Decade*
January 4th, 2016 by Steve Hanley 

A new report by research firm IDTechEx entitled Electric Vehicle Forecasts, Trends and Opportunities 2016-2026 says the electric vehicle market is set to explode over the next decade. The report projects most of the increase will come in electrified vehicles other than cars and will result in $500 billion a year in new business.

“Batteries, supercapacitors, energy harvesting, wireless charging, power electronics and structural electronics are all evolving and breakthroughs are appearing more commonly in other vehicles such as boats and planes, before cars,” IDTechEX said. “This is driving progress across the whole EV market and now many profitable niche markets are emerging just as there’s been a shake-up in the leading sectors.”

The market for hybrid and pure electric buses is expected to top $72 billion by 2025 as more cities switch to zero emission public transportation. *China’s BYD is currently the world leader in electric buses. It expects to deliver 6,000 of them in 2016*, 300 of which will come from its Bus & Coach Factory in Lancaster, California. Proterra is also working hard to expand its business with a line of American made carbon fiber buses.

As reported by Business Green, IDTechEX expects big gains in electric vehicles for construction, agriculture, and industrial watercraft. It says those markets are poised for compound annual growth of between 20% and 65% over the next ten years. Fork lifts used indoors are already electric, but outdoors power equipment like earth movers and lifting vehicles are expected to to switch to hybrid electric drivetrains. They require less maintenance and insulate companies from future spikes in the cost of fossil fuels. Hybrids perform better as well, with more torque available at low speeds and the ability to supply electricity to other equipment on a job site. They also are quieter in operation, which reduces operator fatigue, and they create less pollution.

Commercial and industrial vehicles get less attention from government regulators, the report points out. “The size and growth of the industrial and commercial sector is less dependent on government funding and tax breaks than the more fragile market for electric cars, particularly pure electric ones,” the report says. “Excitingly, most of the electric vehicle technologies are changing and improving hugely and innovation often comes here before it is seen in the more publicized electric vehicle sectors such as cars.”

If IDTechEX is correct, the first experience most people have with an electric vehicle may be while riding on an electric bus or in an electric taxi. Once electrification becomes commonplace for those vehicles, the technology will have a better chance of going mainstream for private passenger cars, the report’s authors say.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

It seems i will go to work for BYD ... as the engineer (code programer) for the company, i got the offer call from their HR, deal done. The good news is i can use my skills & experiences to do some contributes for the BYD and earn the money, the bad news is the work location is far away from my house, to cost many time on road and spend less time on PDF if busy.

Anyways when i get new photos of BYD, i will post here.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## TaiShang

cnleio said:


> It seems i will go to work for BYD ... as the engineer (code programer) for the company, i got the offer call from their HR, deal done. The good news is i can use my skills & experiences to do some contributes for the BYD and earn the money, the bad news is the work location is far away from my house, to cost many time on road and spend less time on PDF if busy.
> 
> Anyways when i get new photos of BYD, i will post here.



Congratulations on your new job, my friend! It seems to be a great opportunity and working for the largest EV company in the world is definitely a proof of your own superb qualities!

Now will be eagerly waiting for more "insider" news from BYD's product line and cutting-edge technology.



@AndrewJin , @Martian2 , @Shotgunner51 , @cirr , @Economic superpower , _et al. _

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Shotgunner51

cnleio said:


> It seems i will go to work for BYD ... as the engineer (code programer) for the company, i got the offer call from their HR, deal done. The good news is i can use my skills & experiences to do some contributes for the BYD and earn the money, the bad news is the work location is far away from my house, to cost many time on road and spend less time on PDF if busy.
> 
> Anyways when i get new photos of BYD, i will post here.




Get the offer? Congrats!

Far way from home should be a problem, get a car from the world's largest EV company!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

cnleio said:


> It seems i will go to work for BYD ... as the engineer (code programer) for the company, i got the offer call from their HR, deal done. The good news is i can use my skills & experiences to do some contributes for the BYD and earn the money, the bad news is the work location is far away from my house, to cost many time on road and spend less time on PDF if busy.
> 
> Anyways when i get new photos of BYD, i will post here.



Congratulations！And my 2 cents：

Buy an electric car while it is still heavily subsidized and comes with a free number plate and drive to work。



TaiShang said:


> Congratulations on your new job, my friend! It seems to be a great opportunity and working for the largest EV company in the world is definitely a proof of your own superb qualities!
> 
> Now will be eagerly waiting for more "insider" news from BYD's product line and cutting-edge technology.
> 
> 
> 
> @AndrewJin , @Martian2 , @Shotgunner51 , @cirr , @Economic superpower , _et al. _



BYD will provide the 2016 G20 Summit in Hangzhou with 750 electric buses 

*BYD K9 Electric Bus Is Ready in Thailand*

SOURCE: BYD MOTORS INC. JAN 11, 2016





Thai Prime Minister Prayut Chan-o-cha on the BYD K9, announcing the launch of Thailand’s first electric bus tender.

Photo credit: BYD

The year 2016 started with a rosy outlook for BYD Co. Ltd. and Thailand’s public transportation system. On Jan. 8, Thai Prime Minister Prayut Chan-o-cha boarded the first BYD K9 pure-electric bus assembled in Thailand and paid effusive compliments on the vehicle’s technology, design and comfort. Several other distinguished Thai government officials in attendance were equally impressed.

After thoroughly inspecting the bus, Prayut Chan-o-cha stated that the BYD K9 embodies the performance and excellence required for quality public transportation and extolled the fact that the vehicle was assembled in Thailand. He added that electrified transportation is an inescapable global trend and that Thailand won’t miss out on it, thus announcing a first batch of 200 electric buses tender within three months.

Just the day before, BYD representatives and the company’s local partners in Thailand gathered in front of the Ministry of Transport to showcase the K9 to the ministry’s senior leaders and professionals in the transport sector and drive them on a test ride. The bus impressed all riders, and after the test ride, the Deputy Minister of Transport Ormsin Chivapruck and the president of the Bangkok Mass Transit Authority (BMTA) expressed their wish that Thai commuters can start enjoying such comfort and cutting-edge technology as soon as possible.

Faced with the serious problem of an aging bus fleet, BMTA plans to gradually replace the city’s more than three thousand internal combustion bus fleet for new energy buses. In March, BYD partnered with Thailand’s Loxley Group to launch the first electrified transportation scheme in the country with the introduction of the K9.

*BYD delivers world’s largest fleet of electric buses (Video)*

January 11, 2016

To celebrate the New Year, BYD delivered an enormous fleet of electric buses to the city of Shenzhen. There were so many buses, they completely disrupted traffic on the highway into the city.

_“We end our year with the unprecedented delivery of a huge pure electric bus fleet to the city of Shenzhen, making significant headway towards sustainable development, and hoping cities worldwide will follow suit. What a wonderful way to welcome 2016!

BYD delivers world's largest fleet of electric buses (Video)_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

*Huge BYD Storage Project In Lancaster, BYD’s EV Master Plan, Tesla’s EV Master Plan (Cleantech Talk #16)*

January 6th, 2016 by Zachary Shahan

Kyle Field, Matthew Klippenstein, and I had an extra long session for Cleantech Talk #16. In this episode, we discussed…

… a big huge BYD energy storage project that is supposed to help Lancaster, California, become a net-zero-energy city. (Matthew found out about the 500 MW project on another podcast — storage capacity is unknown at this point. There are more details down in the show notes.)

Story 1 – massive “battery peaker plant”

CleanTechnica has previously featured the city of Lancaster, California, highlighting how its Republican (!) Mayor convinced city council to pass a law in March 2013 requiring solar panelsto be installed for every newly-built single family home, as of January 1, 2014.

Lancaster – which enjoys 350 days of sunshine per year – is aiming to be a net-zero-electricity city by 2020, producing as much power within city limits as it consumes, each year. Home to BYD’s North American electric bus manufacturing facilities, it stands a good chance of reaching its stated goal of becoming the Alternative Energy Capital of the World.

And now its chances have gotten even better.

On a recent conference call of West Coast mayors convened by the No New Fossil Fuel Infrastructure movement, Mayor Parris revealed that *the city of Lancaster is working with BYD on a 500 MW energy storage system*. A BYD representative confirmed this via email, taking care to emphasize that discussions were still in the early stages. (A big, big tip of the hat to Alex Smith’s Radio Ecoshock podcast.)

*This is a big, big deal.*

Greentech Media had projected that _cumulative _battery storage installations in the United States wouldn’t exceed a power rating of 500 MW until 2018 – and even then, just barely. Some upward revisions may be in order…!

*If the project under discussion follows the typical pattern of 4 MWh energy storage per 1 MW power capacity (meaning that the batteries are sized to be able to discharge at 100% of rated power for four hours) that would mean this “battery peaker plant” would involve an enormous 2 GWh of BYD’s lithium-iron-phosphate batteries. That’s 2 million kWh, which is the equivalent of 200,000 Tesla Powerwalls, or 22,000 top-of-the-line Telsa Model S or X 90D’s.*

It’s also about double the 280 MW of battery storage that California utility SoCal Edison recently signed up for.

And this project’s size – on par with many legacy natural gas peakers – might make it a milestone we back on years from now, marking the beginning of our transition in earnest to battery peaker plants.

All in all, it’s fantastic news with which to ring in the New Year — and all of us at _CleanTechnica_(and the Cleantech Talk podcast too) can’t wait to bring you the daily latest and greatest as we accelerate into this epochal transition!

This battery peaker plant should work well for Lancaster, the per-capita solar capital of America. (A comparison from three years ago had them at 130 Watts of solar panels installed per capita, way ahead of second-place San Jose which had 40 Watts. Given the growth of photovoltaics since then, their per-capita lead alone is probably 130 Watts by now…)

City Council had also come out swinging against a proposed 570 MW natural gas combined-cycle generator in the neighbouring city of Palmdale, so the city’s support for the battery peaker could be a case of proving their new proposal better. It would also help them manage any “duck curve” effects they might see from the solar infrastructure they continue to build throughout the city. As such, the battery peaker should greatly enhance the value of Lancaster’s solar electricity – the California Energy Storage Alliance estimates the value of storage-backed solar at 25 cents/kWh!

Huge BYD Storage Project In Lancaster, BYD's EV Master Plan, Tesla's EV Master Plan (Cleantech Talk #16) | CleanTechnica

@Bussard Ramjet

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

cnleio said:


> It seems i will go to work for BYD ... as the engineer (code programer) for the company, i got the offer call from their HR, deal done. The good news is i can use my skills & experiences to do some contributes for the BYD and earn the money, the bad news is the work location is far away from my house, to cost many time on road and spend less time on PDF if busy.
> 
> Anyways when i get new photos of BYD, i will post here.


Cool job!
Congrats!
Will BYD provide shuttle bus?
Or some nearby dorms?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

TaiShang said:


> Congratulations on your new job, my friend! It seems to be a great opportunity and working for the largest EV company in the world is definitely a proof of your own superb qualities!
> 
> Now will be eagerly waiting for more "insider" news from BYD's product line and cutting-edge technology.


=) 
The BYD has many industrial parks in China, i visited one ... no some special for me, just there'r many BYD cars.



Shotgunner51 said:


> Get the offer? Congrats!
> 
> Far way from home should be a problem, get a car from the world's largest EV company!


Already met the HR and met new BOSS, later HR gave me a call and told the interview is successful ... so will go for a new job.
Far way from home not a big problem, BYD can provide two rooms dormitory for me inside industrial park ... yes they also provide discounted car for their employees including zero down payment. If everything going fine, i will settle down near there, house price in suburb much cheaper than inside urban ... a good place for me to buy new house with a afforded price, still in ShenZhen.



AndrewJin said:


> Cool job!
> Congrats!
> Will BYD provide shuttle bus?
> Or some nearby dorms?


BYD provide dorm, they also provide shuttle bus but pity not go place where now i living ... i just find the suburb is a good place for me, anyways there house selling cheaper no bad working and living in there, such conditions make me feel okay - earn more & spend less.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

cnleio said:


> =)
> The BYD has many industrial parks in China, i visited one ... no some special for me, just there'r many BYD cars.
> 
> 
> Already met the HR and met new BOSS, later HR gave me a call and told the interview is successful ... so will go for a new job.
> Far way from home not a big problem, BYD can provide two rooms dormitory for me inside industrial park ... yes they also provide discounted car for their employees including zero down payment. If everything going fine, i will settle down near there, house price in suburb much cheaper than inside urban ... a good place for me to buy new house with a afforded price, still in ShenZhen.
> 
> 
> BYD provide dorm, they also provide shuttle bus but pity not go place where now i living ... i just find the suburb is a good place for me, anyways there house selling cheaper no bad working and living in there, such condition make me feel okay.


Good for you!
Shenzhen is huge, I went there to visit my relatives 10 years ago for the first time.
Last year going to HK via Shenzhen, so many changes!

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Keel

cnleio said:


> It seems i will go to work for BYD ... as the engineer (code programer) for the company, i got the offer call from their HR, deal done. The good news is i can use my skills & experiences to do some contributes for the BYD and earn the money, the bad news is the work location is far away from my house, to cost many time on road and spend less time on PDF if busy.
> 
> Anyways when i get new photos of BYD, i will post here.



Read carefully when you sign the employment contract with BYD or any prospective employers, the clauses on "confidentiality" and "divulgence of Company information" and know you limits for public disclosure before carrying away aspiring to become the greatest celebrity on forums

.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

*BYD Delivering the Worlds Largest Electric Bus Fleet *


BYD Company Ltd.
*Published on Dec 30, 2015*

We end our year with the unprecedented delivery of a huge pure electric bus fleet to the city of Shenzhen, making significant headway towards sustainable development, and hoping cities worldwide will follow suit. What a wonderful way to welcome 2016!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jlaw

Keel said:


> Read carefully when you sign the employment contract with BYD or any prospective employers, the clauses on "confidentiality" and "divulgence of Company information" and know you limits for public disclosure before carrying away aspiring to become the greatest celebrity on forums
> 
> .


Most Chinese on PDF will never succeed in the triad OR top secret projects as the result will be most of them receiving a "Columbian neck tie"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Keel

Jlaw said:


> Most Chinese on PDF will never succeed in the triad as the result will be receiving a "Columbian neck tie"



PDF is not a candy bar

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

Keel said:


> PDF is not a candy bar
> 
> .


? not sure what you mean by that? 

Do you know what a Columbian neck tie is bro?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Keel

Jlaw said:


> ? not sure what you mean by that?
> 
> Do you know what a Columbian neck tie is bro?



Is this what your meant Sir?






.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

Keel said:


> Is this what your meant Sir?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I don't think so, the people do not live to talk about it. 

It's basically they cut your throat, pull your tongue down your throat and out the throat opening--than stretch it as far down as possible to resemble a neck tie.
The person is still alive to face the whole ordeal.

summary: when it comes to state/company secret, it's best to not discuss so openly in forums unless you have permission from the top to do so--especially if you happen to work for the state/company.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> *BYD Delivering the Worlds Largest Electric Bus Fleet *
> 
> 
> BYD Company Ltd.
> *Published on Dec 30, 2015*
> 
> We end our year with the unprecedented delivery of a huge pure electric bus fleet to the city of Shenzhen, making significant headway towards sustainable development, and hoping cities worldwide will follow suit. What a wonderful way to welcome 2016!


I think all public buses in Shenzhen will turn electric within 1-2 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

@Jlaw @Keel Dunno what u guys are talking about, what is triad OR and Columbian neck tie?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

* Chinese car maker awarded for battery technology at world energy summit *
Xinhua, January 18, 2016

Chinese auto producer BYD Company won here on Monday the Zayed Future Energy Prize for its contribution to the development and production of environmentally friendly battery technology for electric cars.

At the opening of the annual World Future Energy Summit 2016, Abu Dhabi Crown Prince and United Arab Emirates (UAE) Deputy Minister of Defense Sheikh Mohammed Bin Zayed Al-Nahyan handed the award to Wang Chuanfu, who founded BYD back in 1995 in Shenzhen, China's Guangdong province.

BYD, which is an abbreviation for Build Your Dreams, is the world's largest rechargeable battery supplier and new energy vehicle manufacturer.

In its quest to contribute to green energy, BYD came up with a more environmentally friendly battery technology which led to the development of the BYD Iron-Phosphate Battery.

"The battery is fire-safe, completely recyclable and long-cycle solution that has become the core of the company's current clean energy platform of transportation and storage," according to the company's website. In China and abroad, around 160 cities started to use BYD electric buses and taxis.

BYD is expanding operations in the solar power generation sector, as the third pillar of its strategy to build a zero emission energy ecosystem: from generation to storage to transportation.

The annual Zayed Future Energy Prize was named after the UAE's first President Sheikh Zayed Bin Sultan Al-Nahyan, who founded the Gulf Arab state in 1971, and was first announced in 2008.

The award is invented to honor schools, non-profit bodies, individuals, as well as small and large firms worldwide for their innovative solutions to creating a new, sustainable energy future.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dungeness

cnleio said:


> =)
> The BYD has many industrial parks in China, i visited one ... no some special for me, just there'r many BYD cars.
> 
> 
> Already met the HR and met new BOSS, later HR gave me a call and told the interview is successful ... so will go for a new job.
> Far way from home not a big problem, BYD can provide two rooms dormitory for me inside industrial park ... yes they also provide discounted car for their employees including zero down payment. If everything going fine, i will settle down near there, house price in suburb much cheaper than inside urban ... a good place for me to buy new house with a afforded price, still in ShenZhen.
> 
> 
> BYD provide dorm, they also provide shuttle bus but pity not go place where now i living ... i just find the suburb is a good place for me, anyways there house selling cheaper no bad working and living in there, such conditions make me feel okay - earn more & spend less.



Congratulations on the new job. Keep company secrets, but give us a hind on BYD stock direction.  I just don't believe it, Tesla costs more than $200 per share, and BYD only worth $4!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shotgunner51

JSCh said:


> * Chinese car maker awarded for battery technology at world energy summit *
> Xinhua, January 18, 2016
> 
> Chinese auto producer BYD Company won here on Monday the Zayed Future Energy Prize for its contribution to the development and production of environmentally friendly battery technology for electric cars.
> 
> At the opening of the annual World Future Energy Summit 2016, Abu Dhabi Crown Prince and United Arab Emirates (UAE) Deputy Minister of Defense Sheikh Mohammed Bin Zayed Al-Nahyan handed the award to Wang Chuanfu, who founded BYD back in 1995 in Shenzhen, China's Guangdong province.
> 
> BYD, which is an abbreviation for Build Your Dreams, is the world's largest rechargeable battery supplier and new energy vehicle manufacturer.
> 
> In its quest to contribute to green energy, BYD came up with a more environmentally friendly battery technology which led to the development of the BYD Iron-Phosphate Battery.
> 
> "The battery is fire-safe, completely recyclable and long-cycle solution that has become the core of the company's current clean energy platform of transportation and storage," according to the company's website. In China and abroad, around 160 cities started to use BYD electric buses and taxis.
> 
> BYD is expanding operations in the solar power generation sector, as the third pillar of its strategy to build a zero emission energy ecosystem: from generation to storage to transportation.
> 
> The annual Zayed Future Energy Prize was named after the UAE's first President Sheikh Zayed Bin Sultan Al-Nahyan, who founded the Gulf Arab state in 1971, and was first announced in 2008.
> 
> The award is invented to honor schools, non-profit bodies, individuals, as well as small and large firms worldwide for their innovative solutions to creating a new, sustainable energy future.




Good news, glad to see more green innovation from manufacturing industries!

Quote from Jack Lifton:

_"On top of that the Chinese 5-year plan coming out in March for the next 5-years mandates a switch to electric propulsion for cars to reduce pollution in the large cities. The Chinese are actually targeting 5 million units a year by 2020."_​
I believe the upstream - rare earth - is one strategically important sector. It's national priority for the state to develop a comprehensive national REE strategy. Well apparently the government has begun taking solid actions plans, look forward to more fruitful results in the coming 5-year plan in REE sector.

Lifton on Lithium: “It’s got to go higher.” | InvestorIntel
Rare Earths – The Chinese Way | InvestorIntel​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

Shotgunner51 said:


> Good news, glad to see more green innovation from manufacturing industries!
> 
> Quote from Jack Lifton:
> 
> _"On top of that the Chinese 5-year plan coming out in March for the next 5-years mandates a switch to electric propulsion for cars to reduce pollution in the large cities. The Chinese are actually targeting 5 million units a year by 2020."_​
> I believe the upstream - rare earth - is one strategically important sector. It's national priority for the state to develop a comprehensive national REE strategy. Well apparently the government has begun taking solid actions plans, look forward to more fruitful results in the coming 5-year plan in REE sector.
> 
> Lifton on Lithium: “It’s got to go higher.” | InvestorIntel
> Rare Earths – The Chinese Way | InvestorIntel​


Any advise on which one to buy in the stock market?
In the last year, I bought some shares of biomedical and pharmaceutical companies, not bad at all!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

AndrewJin said:


> Any advise on which one to buy in the stock market?
> In the last year, I bought some shares of biomedical and pharmaceutical companies, not bad at all!




Competition in the innovation sector (manufacturing) could be fierce, high risk but high return. For safe bet, long term, check their upstream - REE sector (稀土概念股).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jlaw

AndrewJin said:


> @Jlaw @Keel Dunno what u guys are talking about, what is triad OR and Columbian neck tie?


triad is 黑社会
Columbian neck tie is 哥伦比亚领带 



Shotgunner51 said:


> Good news, glad to see more green innovation from manufacturing industries!
> 
> Quote from Jack Lifton:
> 
> _"On top of that the Chinese 5-year plan coming out in March for the next 5-years mandates a switch to electric propulsion for cars to reduce pollution in the large cities. The Chinese are actually targeting 5 million units a year by 2020."_​
> I believe the upstream - rare earth - is one strategically important sector. It's national priority for the state to develop a comprehensive national REE strategy. Well apparently the government has begun taking solid actions plans, look forward to more fruitful results in the coming 5-year plan in REE sector.
> 
> Lifton on Lithium: “It’s got to go higher.” | InvestorIntel
> Rare Earths – The Chinese Way | InvestorIntel​



Limit exporting rare earths--the process to process the rare earth is environmentally bad!

Plus we need it for our missiles, etc. Let the other countries dig up their own and hurt their environment

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

Jlaw said:


> triad is 黑社会
> Columbian neck tie is 哥伦比亚领带
> 
> 
> 
> Limit exporting rare earths--the process to process the rare earth is environmentally bad!
> 
> Plus we need it for our missiles, etc. Let the other countries dig up their own and hurt their environment


What's your implication behind triad or tie?
I know what they mean on the surface.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

AndrewJin said:


> What's your implication behind triad or tie?
> I know what they mean on the surface.


See post #130.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Keel

AndrewJin said:


> @Jlaw @Keel Dunno what u guys are talking about, what is triad OR and Columbian neck tie?



Nothing to worry about, Andrew. We were just saying not to be so casual on the internet as to give away "confidential" information whatsoever otherwise one may have to face the consequences
For me, those are "Mafia" terms that I learnt from media/movies
By the way I wish @cnleio all the best in his new job
.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

Keel said:


> By the way I wish @cnleio all the best in his new job
> .


Don't worry, just do my best. =)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*BYD awarded for battery technology at world energy summit*
Xinhua, January 18, 2016

Chinese auto producer BYD Company won on Monday the Zayed Future Energy Prize for its contribution to the development and production of environmentally friendly battery technology for electric cars.

At the opening of the annual World Future Energy Summit 2016, Abu Dhabi Crown Prince and United Arab Emirates (UAE) Deputy Minister of Defense Sheikh Mohammed Bin Zayed Al-Nahyan handed the award to Wang Chuanfu, who founded BYD back in 1995 in Shenzhen, China's Guangdong province.

BYD, which is an abbreviation for Build Your Dreams, is the world's largest rechargeable battery supplier and new energy vehicle manufacturer.

In its quest to contribute to green energy, BYD came up with a more environmentally friendly battery technology which led to the development of the BYD Iron-Phosphate Battery.

"The battery is fire-safe, completely recyclable and long-cycle solution that has become the core of the company's current clean energy platform of transportation and storage," according to the company's website. In China and abroad, around 160 cities started to use BYD electric buses and taxis.

BYD is expanding operations in the solar power generation sector, as the third pillar of its strategy to build a zero emission energy ecosystem: from generation to storage to transportation.

The annual Zayed Future Energy Prize was named after the UAE's first President Sheikh Zayed Bin Sultan Al-Nahyan, who founded the Gulf Arab state in 1971, and was first announced in 2008.

The award is invented to honor schools, non-profit bodies, individuals, as well as small and large firms worldwide for their innovative solutions to creating a new, sustainable energy future.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *BYD awarded for battery technology at world energy summit*
> Xinhua, January 18, 2016
> 
> Chinese auto producer BYD Company won on Monday the Zayed Future Energy Prize for its contribution to the development and production of environmentally friendly battery technology for electric cars.
> 
> At the opening of the annual World Future Energy Summit 2016, Abu Dhabi Crown Prince and United Arab Emirates (UAE) Deputy Minister of Defense Sheikh Mohammed Bin Zayed Al-Nahyan handed the award to Wang Chuanfu, who founded BYD back in 1995 in Shenzhen, China's Guangdong province.
> 
> BYD, which is an abbreviation for Build Your Dreams, is the world's largest rechargeable battery supplier and new energy vehicle manufacturer.
> 
> In its quest to contribute to green energy, BYD came up with a more environmentally friendly battery technology which led to the development of the BYD Iron-Phosphate Battery.
> 
> "The battery is fire-safe, completely recyclable and long-cycle solution that has become the core of the company's current clean energy platform of transportation and storage," according to the company's website. In China and abroad, around 160 cities started to use BYD electric buses and taxis.
> 
> BYD is expanding operations in the solar power generation sector, as the third pillar of its strategy to build a zero emission energy ecosystem: from generation to storage to transportation.
> 
> The annual Zayed Future Energy Prize was named after the UAE's first President Sheikh Zayed Bin Sultan Al-Nahyan, who founded the Gulf Arab state in 1971, and was first announced in 2008.
> 
> The award is invented to honor schools, non-profit bodies, individuals, as well as small and large firms worldwide for their innovative solutions to creating a new, sustainable energy future.


BYD is now building a bus factory in my city!








BYD buses in the countryside of Wuhan
one yuan each journey

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

AndrewJin said:


> BYD is now building a bus factory in my city!
> View attachment 288350
> View attachment 288349
> 
> 
> BYD buses in the countryside of Wuhan
> one yuan each journey
> View attachment 288351


On the way to the company, i already seen hundreds new BYD bus parked like a long queue on the road side ... well i think at least >100x BYD buses on the road, amazing ! The most buses together i ever saw in my life.

According to date as far as i know, current BYD producing & selling more buses than private cars ... but their cars have more development potential.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

cnleio said:


> On the way to the company, i already seen hundreds new BYD bus parked like a long queue on the road side ... well i think at least >100x BYD buses on the road, amazing ! The most buses together i ever saw in my life.
> 
> According to date as far as i know, current BYD producing & selling more buses than private cars ... but their cars have more development potential.


Any photos?
Like this?




@Bussard Ramjet 

China just announced the deployment of the world’s largest electric buses – in the city of Shenzen. The number of electric buses on China’s roads went over 100,000 in 2015 – over 20% of the country’s share of buses. If this trend continues, all the country’s buses will be electric in 10 years.

The BYD electric bus or BYD ebus, called K9 in China, is an all-electric bus model manufactured by Chinese automaker BYD, powered with its self-developed Iron-phosphate battery. According to BYD, it has the longest drive range of 250 km (155 miles) on one single charge under urban road conditions.

The first BYD ebus was deployed on September 30, 2010 – which makes it even more impressive that Chinese buses are 20% electric. In both 2011 and 2012, BYD has obtained electric bus orders from other countries in the world, rolling out in Chicago in September 2011 and several cities in South America in 2012. In Europe, they were the first fully electric buses in London, and they can also be found in Spain, the Netherlands, Poland, Finland, Serbia and Denmark.

_BYD bus in Israel _ 









Recently, China unveiled a new series of buses, that charges in just 10 seconds and can run 5 km on one charge – you basically have a 10 second recharge every few stops, or have them run short routes. In addition to its rapid charging ability, the bus is also capable of more efficient usage of its energy during its travel, regaining some of the energy it uses on braking.

All in all, backed by heavy investments and generous subsidies, China’s electric buses are taking over not only the country, but also the world; and we couldn’t be happier about it.

Salzburg, Austria





Barcelona, Spain

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dungeness

cnleio said:


> On the way to the company, i already seen hundreds new BYD bus parked like a long queue on the road side ... well i think at least >100x BYD buses on the road, amazing ! The most buses together i ever saw in my life.
> 
> According to date as far as i know, current BYD producing & selling more buses than private cars ... but their cars have more development potential.




Is the company making money though? Their stock is dropping like a rock today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Dungeness said:


> Is the company making money though? Their stock is dropping like a rock today.


LOL !!! ... whole China stock is dropping like a rock, my friend.But BYD still selling bus / car / battery / sensor / LED etc... those still making money in China and foreign market.

I have said many times 'The winter is coming' ... it's a chance for some good-quality & cheaper 'Made in China' to seize more markets, or ppl stop shopping in West developed & Developing nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*BYD K9 Electric Bus Is Ready in Thailand*
Thai Prime Minister Prayut Chan-o-cha on the BYD K9, 
announcing the launch of Thailand’s first electric bus tender.
*



*

The year 2016 started with a rosy outlook for BYD Co. Ltd. and Thailand’s public transportation system. On Jan. 8, Thai Prime Minister Prayut Chan-o-cha boarded the first BYD K9 pure-electric bus assembled in Thailand and paid effusive compliments on the vehicle’s technology, design and comfort. Several other distinguished Thai government officials in attendance were equally impressed.

After thoroughly inspecting the bus, Prayut Chan-o-cha stated that the BYD K9 embodies the performance and excellence required for quality public transportation and extolled the fact that the vehicle was assembled in Thailand. He added that electrified transportation is an inescapable global trend and that Thailand won’t miss out on it, thus announcing a first batch of 200 electric buses tender within three months.

Just the day before, BYD representatives and the company’s local partners in Thailand gathered in front of the Ministry of Transport to showcase the K9 to the ministry’s senior leaders and professionals in the transport sector and drive them on a test ride. The bus impressed all riders, and after the test ride, the Deputy Minister of Transport Ormsin Chivapruck and the president of the Bangkok Mass Transit Authority (BMTA) expressed their wish that Thai commuters can start enjoying such comfort and cutting-edge technology as soon as possible.

Faced with the serious problem of an aging bus fleet, BMTA plans to gradually replace the city’s more than three thousand internal combustion bus fleet for new energy buses. In March, BYD partnered with Thailand’s Loxley Group to launch the first electrified transportation scheme in the country with the introduction of the K9.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> *BYD awarded for battery technology at world energy summit*
> Xinhua, January 18, 2016
> 
> Chinese auto producer BYD Company won on Monday the Zayed Future Energy Prize for its contribution to the development and production of environmentally friendly battery technology for electric cars.
> 
> At the opening of the annual World Future Energy Summit 2016, Abu Dhabi Crown Prince and United Arab Emirates (UAE) Deputy Minister of Defense Sheikh Mohammed Bin Zayed Al-Nahyan handed the award to Wang Chuanfu, who founded BYD back in 1995 in Shenzhen, China's Guangdong province.
> 
> BYD, which is an abbreviation for Build Your Dreams, is the world's largest rechargeable battery supplier and new energy vehicle manufacturer.
> 
> In its quest to contribute to green energy, BYD came up with a more environmentally friendly battery technology which led to the development of the BYD Iron-Phosphate Battery.
> 
> "The battery is fire-safe, completely recyclable and long-cycle solution that has become the core of the company's current clean energy platform of transportation and storage," according to the company's website. In China and abroad, around 160 cities started to use BYD electric buses and taxis.
> 
> BYD is expanding operations in the solar power generation sector, as the third pillar of its strategy to build a zero emission energy ecosystem: from generation to storage to transportation.
> 
> The annual Zayed Future Energy Prize was named after the UAE's first President Sheikh Zayed Bin Sultan Al-Nahyan, who founded the Gulf Arab state in 1971, and was first announced in 2008.
> 
> The award is invented to honor schools, non-profit bodies, individuals, as well as small and large firms worldwide for their innovative solutions to creating a new, sustainable energy future.



BYD has 10GWh of capacity at the end of 2015(barely enough for the company's planned new-energy vehicle production for 2016) with a further 10GWh of battery output under construction.

The 1st phase of the ramp-up will start production in early 2017.

With BYD striving to double production of electric vehicles every year for the next 3 years and become a major player in the rapidly growing energy storage market, the company's original target of 34 GWh battery capacity by 2020 is looking increasingly conservative。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> An amazing Infographics by *China.org.cn *:



BYD strikes another win in the US 

*Chinese carmaker helps build first electric public transit fleet in U.S.*

Feb 12,2016

LOS ANGELES, Feb. 11 (Xinhua) -- *A U.S. transit agency took a major step towards building the first electric transit fleet in the country on Thursday by signing a contract for 85 electric buses with Chinese electric car maker BYD Motors*.

"It is a great victory, not only for the U.S. but also for China," Marvin Christ, chairman of board of directors of the Antelope Valley Transit Authority (AVTA), told Xinhua after the signing.

"We are changing the entire world, as far as going from diesel to electric buses, with the economic and environmental benefits it has," he said.

BYD Motors, a global leader in developing electric vehicles and based in Guangdong province in south China, will build the electric buses for the AVTA at its manufacturing facility in Lancaster, California.

"This contract has boosted our confidence. Many, including the AVTA, had doubt about us when our products first entered the U.S. market two years ago. The two years have proved that their doubt was unnecessary," Wang Chuanfu, BYD Chairman and CEO, told Xinhua.

"Our technology has filled the gap in the field of purely electric powered buses in the U.S.," he said.

BYD Motors will build a variety of electric models for the AVTA, including a low floor transit bus, a low floor articulated bus and a commuter coach. The first batch of 29 buses will be delivered within the next 12 months.

"There are multiple benefits in electrifying our bus fleet, from creating jobs and eliminating harmful air pollutants, to reducing dependence on foreign oil. These benefits will be seen at the local, regional, state and national levels. It's really a win-win," Christ said.

With the new electric bus fleet, the AVTA is expecting to save more than 46 million U.S. dollars in operational cost compared to an diesel bus fleet.

Chinese carmaker helps build first electric public transit fleet in U.S. | Shanghai Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*BYD 'may join' Fortune 500 by 2017 *
China Daily, April 26, 2016

BYD Co Ltd, a major Chinese new-energy vehicle manufacturer, is likely to join the ranks of Global Fortune 500 companies in 2017 as the carmaker has grown rapidly amid the country's booming green automobile sector, according to a top executive of the company.

*"A new era has come for Chinese homegrown vehicle makers, especially in the new-energy sector,"* said Wang Chuanfu, chairman and chief executive officer of BYD.

Driven by the electric- and hybrid-car sectors,* BYD sales topped 80 billion yuan ($12.3 billion) in 2015*, a year-on-year increase of 37.8 percent, according to Wang.

"The growing momentum will be maintained in the years ahead, due to growing demand for new-energy vehicles both in the domestic and overseas markets," said Wang, predicting the company's sales will surpass 100 billion yuan in 2016.

"If the fast-growing market trend continues, we will eventually become one of the global top 500 enterprises by 2017," said Wang.

BYD is based in Shenzhen, Guangdong province, where companies, including Ping An Insurance (Group) Company of China Ltd, Huawei Technologies Co, China Merchants Group, Amer International Group, have already become global top 500 enterprises.

"About a decade ago, electric cars were little more than just a concept. But now Chinese consumers have developed a growing interest in the new-energy vehicles," said Wang.

*China's sales of new-energy cars reached more than 330,000 units in 2015*, increasing by 3.4 times over the previous year, according to the China Association of Automobile Manufacturers.

*BYD, listed in Hong Kong, has surpassed US firm Tesla Motors Inc to become the world's largest producer and seller of new-energy cars, selling 58,000 new-energy vehicles in 2015, an increase of 208.13 percent year-on-year, according to the company.*

"The upward trend has arrived, with tremendous market opportunities ahead," said Wang.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

BYD's goal, or rather plan, is to sell 150,000 new-energy vehicles in 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xunzi

The future of electric car is very bright.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape

I am becoming a fan of BYD, for its insistance, its hybride electric car attract me, believe BYD can be a great company, greater than Tesla.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sweetgrape



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

TaiShang said:


> *BYD 'may join' Fortune 500 by 2017*



This is the "Global 500" or "Fortune Global 500" not the "Fortune 500".

Unless BYD becomes an American company it isn't going to be listed in the "Fortune 500"

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fortune_500
"The *Fortune 500* is an annual list compiled and published by _Fortune_ magazine that ranks 500 of the largest U.S. corporations by total revenue"


----------



## SBUS-CXK

K9 electric bus is byd in the field of new energy, new energy, new concept and a good film. As the first pure electric passenger cars, byd auto K9 carrying multiple byd independent research and development of advanced technology. On-board power for the company independent production of iron battery, drive completely pollution-free, its contain chemicals that are recycled at the same time, is a green environmental protection battery; The roof solar panels, can provide auxiliary range in the process of driving power; High quality suspension, chassis configuration design process is unique, in the process of running noise; At the same time, the operating system equipped with a large number of high-tech equipment, superior performance.
K9 electric bus body 12 meters long, the overall design to follow the people-oriented design concept. Floor is made of tier one step lower floor process design, facilitate the passengers getting on or off; Windscreen area accounts for two-thirds of body front face area, driving vision. Subject to silver, car body side window for large pieces of black glass, overall appearance elegant atmosphere. In-car configuration high backrest adjustable leather and high quality leather bus driver chair seat, delicate and beautiful. The vehicle sound insulation effect is good.

Security technology
Pure electric bus K9 high security protection measures, has the vehicle design protection and maintenance of safety protection, short circuit protection, collision safety protection, wading protection, leakage monitoring, power battery with high safety, all kinds of magnetic field protective measures in line with international standards.
Battery technology
Byd pure electric bus K9 using byd independent research and development of the iron battery, charge the range of 250 km, under the condition of K9 vehicle monomer battery capacity is 200 ah, total electricity capacity of 324 KWH, recharge cycles to reach more than 4000 times.
Green environmental protection
Pure electric bus K9 is zero emissions, fuel consumption, zero pollution, zero each year for every car can reduce 16.3 tonnes of carbon dioxide.
The oil electricity price difference
A pure electric bus K9 can save the cost of 230000 yuan a year, can save 1.82 million yuan in eight years.
Charging mode
Available byd C60 / C100 charging tank, also can be in various professional charging stations.
K9 operations during the day and night use valley electricity charge, quick charge can be full of 3 hours.

BYD-K9 related technologies

1, modelling novel
Vehicle design in shape modelling reflect "green, environmental protection" theme, European style, the front and rear bumpers and body design as a body structure, to increase the whole, with a pair of composite molding headlamps, make the small more concise.
2 travel distance, long
The vehicle configuration byd independent research and development of power battery, large capacity, high security; The vehicle trip mileage reached 300 kilometers above, fuel consumption cost less than 1/3 of the similar fuel cars.
3, the electronically controlled air suspension system
Vehicle used ECAS electronically controlled air suspension system, which can realize the vehicle height adjustment and lateral kneeling function, facilitate the passengers getting on or off.
4, wheel and drive technology
Vehicle powertrain USES the wheel and drive motor assembly, maximum power 90 kw x 2, maximum torque of 350 nm x 2, technology advanced, safe and reliable, greatly improve the vehicle in and out of convenience.
5, information display device
Instrument use TFT color LCD screen display, small size, beautiful appearance, convenient installation, satisfies the requirement of on-board display. It CAN control of the pure electric city bus and status information for display, storage, and has the records and related fault diagnosis function, CAN communication function.
6, the vehicle CAN BUS communication design
Through the vehicle CAN BUS communication system in pure electric city BUS vehicle control, realize the vehicle intelligent management and maintenance, saving the vehicle wiring, has the characteristics of low cost, safe and reliable.
7, keyless system
The system can carry on the intelligent identification of the identity of the driver, a key starting and body guard against theft, etc., to ensure safety.
8, solar charging system
The vehicle configuration byd independent research and development of solar cells, which can realize the vehicle auxiliary charging function; Advanced technology, safe and reliable, innovative concept, environmental protection.
9, quick charging
Slow charging 6 hours with 100%, design quick charge 30 minutes with 50%.








The BYD-K9 for $800000. Main customers are USA, Japan, the Netherlands, Poland, Denmark, Germany, South Korea, Taiwan, Thailand, India, Australia, Turkey...





Japan




USA




Brazil(The "driver" for the mayor of Sao Paulo)




The European




UK




India

thanks！！！！！

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## cirr

Russia is the latest country that will soon conduct trial runs of the K9 with a view to introducing same for the local public transport systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

BYD in Russia. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## BoQ77

5-6 hours of charging time? and must need an assigned charging station
Does this design have a backup battery ?


----------



## GS Zhou

BoQ77 said:


> 5-6 hours of charging time? and must need an assigned charging station
> Does this design have a backup battery ?



5~6 hours for charging is acceptable to city buses, because you won't expect the buses be operation in deep night.

A dedicated charging station is a must have to electric bus operators. Here is a picture of a charge station in China.





I don't think the bus has an additional backup battery. Its battery package could run for 250km, which is enough for a bus for inner-city purpose. 

If you want to do inter-city travel, forget bus, and take the high speed trains please!

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## BoQ77

This must be better than E-bike for sure.
The problem for E-bike E-motor, E-scooter, the bike run out of battery sooner by time, and not enough for a day per charge.


----------



## GS Zhou

BoQ77 said:


> This must be better than E-bike for sure.
> The problem for E-bike E-motor, E-scooter, the bike run out of battery sooner by time, and not enough for a day per charge.



E-bus vs. E-bike? It's just like a real car vs. a toy car. 
So it is really funny to see such a comparison.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

Pictured Above: The BYD Tang

The BYD Tang, announced at Auto China 2014 (the Beijing Auto Show), is BYD Auto’s second generation DM 2.0 PHEV vehicle, and first of the much touted BYD 5-4-2 platform models:

*5: standing for 0-100km/ h (0-60 mph) in less than 5 seconds
4: standing for 4-wheel drive
2: standing for less than 2 liters average consumed over 100 km (best-in-class fuel economy nearly equal to 147 mpg)*

Similar to the BYD Qin, Tang gets its name from the Tang Dynasty, and is known throughout the world as the most prosperous of all the great Chinese Dynasties. Also announced during the innovator’s conference were two more Sport Utility offerings from BYD that will become available for order later in 2015:

The “BYD Song”, a mid-size SUV along with the “BYD Yuan”, a compact SUV will both cater to China’s insatiable demand for Sport Utility Vehicles, and when powered by BYD’s industry leading 5-4-2 platform are set to redefine limitations of current PHEVs and SUVs alike.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## navtrek

GS Zhou said:


> E-bus vs. E-bike? It's just like a real car vs. a toy car.
> So it is really funny to see such a comparison.
> View attachment 303547



By the way he was just suggesting the current situation in Vietnam related to e-bikes and felt that these buses if replaced would be a better solution to the problem.

He was not comparing as you have understood.


----------



## AViet

The picture should be taken in Taiwan, not Vietnam.


----------



## BoQ77

AViet said:


> The picture should be taken in Taiwan, not Vietnam.



There're over 200 million E-bike in China, more than double of Vietnam population.
Using E-bus, it must be better, if resolve well some issues.
Btw, US$800,000 is quite pricey, ok?

E-bike is a very dangerous means of transport.
I noticed some of E-bike in Vietnam, almost teenagers using it because it require no driving license.

E-bus could be better choice than E-bike, Motorbikes as in Vietnam.
I love people using public means of transport


----------



## TaiShang



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AbRaj

TaiShang said:


> Pictured Above: The BYD Tang
> 
> The BYD Tang, announced at Auto China 2014 (the Beijing Auto Show), is BYD Auto’s second generation DM 2.0 PHEV vehicle, and first of the much touted BYD 5-4-2 platform models:
> 
> *5: standing for 0-100km/ h (0-60 mph) in less than 5 seconds
> 4: standing for 4-wheel drive
> 2: standing for less than 2 liters average consumed over 100 km (best-in-class fuel economy nearly equal to 147 mpg)*
> 
> Similar to the BYD Qin, Tang gets its name from the Tang Dynasty, and is known throughout the world as the most prosperous of all the great Chinese Dynasties. Also announced during the innovator’s conference were two more Sport Utility offerings from BYD that will become available for order later in 2015:
> 
> The “BYD Song”, a mid-size SUV along with the “BYD Yuan”, a compact SUV will both cater to China’s insatiable demand for Sport Utility Vehicles, and when powered by BYD’s industry leading 5-4-2 platform are set to redefine limitations of current PHEVs and SUVs alike.


Hybrid engine??



TaiShang said:


> BYD in Russia. LOL
> 
> View attachment 303531


Nice looking city commute 
Welcome to India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GS Zhou

AbRaj said:


> Hybrid engine??


Tang is a PHEV (plug-in hybrid vehicle). 
- When the battery is full, the car is driven in pure-electricity mode; the pure-electricity distance of Tang is about 70 to 80 km. Sufficient for daily commute purpose.

- When the battery is low of power (less than 20%), the engine will be started to power the vehicle.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AbRaj

GS Zhou said:


> Tang is a PHEV (plug-in hybrid vehicle).
> - When the battery is full, the car is driven in pure-electricity mode; the pure-electricity distance of Tang is about 70 to 80 km. Sufficient for daily commute purpose.
> 
> - When the battery is low of power (less than 20%), the engine will be started to power the vehicle.


WTF only 80 km?? I am taking my like back

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GS Zhou

AbRaj said:


> WTF only 80 km?? I am taking my like back



As said, Tang is a PHEV car, it could be backed up by an engine, so no need for Tang to have a large battery pack to support the long electric distance. The design principal of PHEV is:
- 80km is sufficient for daily commute purpose
- if you want to do inter-city travel, rely on the engine.

If you are not satisfied with Tang, you can choose the BYD Qin EV300. It is a pure electric car (i.e. no engine). Its owns a 300km driving distance.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## AbRaj

GS Zhou said:


> As said, Tang is a PHEV car, it could be backed up by an engine, so no need for Tang to have a large battery pack to support the long electric distance. The design principal of PHEV is:
> - 80km is sufficient for daily commute purpose
> - if you want to do inter-city travel, rely on the engine.
> 
> If you are not satisfied with Tang, you can choose the BYD Qin EV300. It is a pure electric car (i.e. no engine). Its owns a 300km driving distance.
> View attachment 303555
> 
> 
> View attachment 303556


80 is certainly not enough, 300 yeh most of the days


----------



## GS Zhou

AbRaj said:


> 80 is certainly not enough, 300 yeh most of the days



you need to drive 300km for most of the days? Wow!!

80km is sufficient to me. 12 km from my home to my working place. The round trip about 30km.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AbRaj

GS Zhou said:


> you need to drive 300km for most of the days? Wow!!
> 
> 80km is sufficient to me. 12 km from my home to my working place. The round trip about 30km.


My workplace is 45 km from my home, so 80 or 100 will not gonna cut it. 
As I said 300 definitely

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GS Zhou

AbRaj said:


> My workplace is 45 km from my home, so 80 or 100 will not gonna cut it.
> As I said 300 definitely



Got you. Then Qin EV300 could be a better choice to you.

But honestly, given the distance between your home and your work place, driving is not a wise idea. I think the public transportation, train or metro, is much better solution.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BoQ77

GS Zhou said:


> you need to drive 300km for most of the days? Wow!!
> 
> 80km is sufficient to me. 12 km from my home to my working place. The round trip about 30km.



where do you live? Your home quite close to working place. No need for a car that require a park at home and working place.
btw what is the price of that Tang?


----------



## AbRaj

GS Zhou said:


> Got you. Then Qin EV300 could be a better choice to you.
> 
> But honestly, given the distance between your home and your work place, driving is not a wise idea. I think the public transportation, train or metro, is much better solution.


Yes I know, but I prefer my own vehicle due to time constraints 
BTW I don't do daily commute, it's just for weekend's and emergency


----------



## GS Zhou

BoQ77 said:


> where do you live? Your home quite close to working place. No need for a car that require a park at home and working place.
> btw what is the price of that Tang?



I live in Shanghai. I go with metros Monday to Friday. I only drive my car over the weekend, usually for short distance trip to some nearby cities.

BYD Tang is priced at CNY 251k. But you can gain a CNY 40k subsidies from the government (30k paid by the central government, 10k paid by local government). So after the government subsidy, Tang will cost you CNY 211k, or 32.5k USD.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoQ77

GS Zhou said:


> I live in Shanghai. I go with metros Monday to Friday. I only drive my car over the weekend, usually for short distance trip to some nearby cities.
> 
> BYD Tang is priced at CNY 251k. But you can gain a CNY 40k subsidies from the government (30k paid by the central government, 10k paid by local government). So after the government subsidy, Tang will cost you CNY 211k, or 32.5k USD.



I wonder why someone here, just like you, want to have a car, just for short trips at weekend? that means all the time your car in the parking lot ?
32.500 USD isn't the small amount.


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> View attachment 303550
> 
> 
> View attachment 303551



The City of Taiyuan will have its entire fleet of some 10000 taxis replaced by BYD e6 by the end of 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GS Zhou

BoQ77 said:


> I wonder why someone here, just like you, want to have a car, just for short trips at weekend? that means all the time your car in the parking lot ?



I bought my Skoda Superb in 2012. Before I bought the car, I actually has the same question to myself: "do I really need this expensive stuff? " But after I got the car, I raised another question to me: "why don't I buy the car earlier?" 

The mindset change is because the car really changes the way I spend my leisure time. Nowadays, it is very common for me to departure the home at 9am, take lunch at some nearby cities by noon, do some sightseeing after the lunch, return to Shanghai after that, and take dinner at home with my parents. But I won't imagine the same thing if I don't have the car.

BTW, there is one important pre-condition for car to become useful to people like me. That is: a high quality road network. If the high quality road network doesn't exist, the trip over weekend will be painful too.

For example, I can drive on roads like below picture from Shanghai to Hangzhou, to Hefei, to Wuhan, and eventually arrive at the China-Vietnam border line.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BoQ77

GS Zhou said:


> I bought my Skoda Superb in 2012. Before I bought the car, I actually has the same question to myself: "do I really need this expensive stuff? " But after I got the car, I raised another question to me: "why don't I buy the car earlier?"
> 
> The mindset change is because the car really changes the way I spend my leisure time. Nowadays, it is very common for me to departure the home at 9am, take lunch at some nearby cities by noon, do some sightseeing after the lunch, return to Shanghai after that, and take dinner at home with my parents. But I won't imagine the same thing if I don't have the car.
> 
> BTW, there is one important pre-condition for car to become useful to people like me. That is: a high quality road network. If the high quality road network doesn't exist, the trip over weekend will be painful too.
> 
> For example, I can drive on roads like below picture from Shanghai to Hangzhou, to Hefei, to Wuhan, and eventually arrive at the China-Vietnam border line.
> View attachment 303575


how much you paid for it? It seems you are single and live with your parent?


----------



## GS Zhou

BoQ77 said:


> 32.500 USD isn't the small amount.


Yes, I agree with you that 32,500 USD is not a small amount of money. But Tang is not a conventional car! It shows great performances in many aspects!!

1. *Super acceleration performance!* Its 0~100km/h result is only 4.8 seconds! 4.8S is not the BYD-announced figure, but a real result that tested by car media. Link to the acceleration test: 

http://www.autohome.com.cn/3430/0/2/Section.html#pvareaid=101433

2. *Great off-road performance! *Some car media once made an off-road contest among VW Tiguan, BMW X6 and BYD Tang in a professional test field. There are three sections of the test:

- the three models are asked to climb an iced slope. Tang is the fastest one to accomplish the test.
FYI: Within the video, Tang did the 1st (hybrid mode) and 4th round (pure-electric mode); VW Tiguan did the 2nd round; BMW X6 did the 3rd round

- Tang is driving at an iced loop at 105km/h. It shows great maneuverability under the tough situation.

- Tang made a tug-of-war on iced surface with BMW X6. Tang won

The video could be viewed at the given link. There maybe a short advertisment before the video, just be a bit patient please.
http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XOTE4Mzc1MTky.html

*3. Fuel efficiency! *The pure-electric mode of Tang could save you lot of energy cost, as long as you could make a daily charge to the vehicle.

Tang also offer an interesting feature: a 220V socket. So you can use Tang to power other stuff. Some Tang buyers used it for picnic. See the picture below!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BoQ77

> Tang also offer an interesting feature: a 220V socket. So you can use Tang to power other stuff. Some Tang buyers used it for picnic. See the picture below!
> View attachment 303577



LOL, I think about a Wow, after happy party, there's no battery to come home.
That's just a marketing tool.


----------



## GS Zhou

BoQ77 said:


> LOL, I think about a Wow, after happy party, there's no battery to come home.
> That's just a marketing tool.



Tang is a PHEV, i.e. besides the battery pack, it also has a conventional engine that you can rely on to drive the vehicle. The engine can also be used to generate electricity for the battery. So, as long as there is gasoline in tank, you don't need to worry about the driving distance.

For a happy party with friends, who cares to pay an additional $10 for gasoline?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoQ77

GS Zhou said:


> Tang is a PHEV, i.e. besides the battery pack, it also has a conventional engine that you can rely on to drive the vehicle. The engine can also be used to generate electricity for the battery. So, as long as there is gasoline in tank, you don't need to worry about the driving distance.
> 
> For a happy party with friends, who cares to pay an additional $10 for gasoline?



Right.
For the long distance driving, I know that's popular American hobby, now I know that Chinese also has that. How about car rental service ?

we want to enjoy a flight for 500 - 2,000 kilometers of distance. No matter how comfortable seaters, the duration of 5 hours in them made my back feel stiffen and ache.

I think the most suitable distance for cars, daily usage - one way 50-150 kilometers as max.


----------



## GS Zhou

BoQ77 said:


> Right.
> For the long distance driving, I know that's popular American hobby, now I know that Chinese also has that.
> we want to enjoy a flight for 500 - 2,000 kilometers of distance. No matter how comfortable seaters, the duration of 5 hours in them made my back feel stiffen and ache.
> I think the most suitable distance for cars, daily usage - one way 50-150 kilometers as max.



To me, 
- if the destination is within 400km range, I'll drive on my own; 
- 400~1500km, I'll go with high speed trains; 
- >1500km, flight is the only choice.



BoQ77 said:


> How about car rental service ?


car rental is still in small scale, but start to gain popularity.

Take me as the example, I made a trip to Changchun (the capital city of Jilin Province) in 2013. I took the flight there, and picked up a car at the rental place at airport. I drove the car for my trip in Changchun/Jilin. I even drove to the borderline between China and DPRK.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

GS Zhou said:


> The mindset change is because the car really changes the way I spend my leisure time. Nowadays, it is very common for me to departure the home at 9am, take lunch at some nearby cities by noon, do some sightseeing after the lunch, return to Shanghai after that, and take dinner at home with my parents. But I won't imagine the same thing if I don't have the car.



That's a very acute observation really. The freedom a car gives cannot be traded with any efficient public transportation for leisure, especially. So, for work, rely on public transportation. For leisure and adventure, just own an SUV.

No wonder Chinese have fallen in love with SUVs.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BoQ77

GS Zhou said:


> To me,
> - if the destination is within 400km range, I'll drive on my own;
> - 400~1500km, I'll go with high speed trains;
> - >1500km, flight is the only choice.
> 
> 
> car rental is still in small scale, but start to gain popularity.
> 
> Take me as the example, I made a trip to Changchun (the capital city of Jilin Province) in 2013. I took the flight there, and picked up a car at the rental place at airport. I drove the car for my trip in Changchun/Jilin. I even drove to the borderline between China and DPRK.



even my country still has no HSR, I feel even with HSR beyond 1000km is the range of air passenger. HSR should fill the gap between car and airplane. In a country w.o HSR like us, airplane provide better service from 500+
the reason for limit range per HSR route is to reach highspeed ie. 300kmph it consumes more electricity. And it is more comfortable to travel 1000km in 1h15m compare to 4 hours


----------



## GS Zhou

BoQ77 said:


> For the long distance driving, I know that's popular American hobby, now I know that Chinese also has that.



China replaced US as world largest car market since 2010. In last year (2015), there's about 20 million cars sales in China; the sales result in US is about 14 million cars. China now owns world longest express network, about 120,000 km long; the same network for US is about 75,000 km long. So, if Chinese don't like to drive, there won't be that many new cars sold in China; there also won't be world longest expressway network in China.

China and Vietnam are neighboring countries. Our Vietnam friend also likes to make comments on China-related topic, but it seems that you don't understand how China looks like today. But anyway, I like the conversation with you in this thread. Hope you too.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BoQ77

I myself feel the hobby of American is unreasonable, costly. Instead of that they have developed network of air transport..
maybe I dont understand why they even want to watch outdoor cinema via windshield of their car or adopt drive in fastfood.

the road quality in China quite good, HSR developing fast. Although I am worried about the effectiveness of it.
I only wish my country has the same network as traditional railway of China for low cost operation. Our people worried about the effectiveness of HSR project in Vietnam.
so we satisfied with air transport which developing quite fast in Vietnam,
I booked a two way from Hanoi to Phu Quoc island means a length of Vietnam land for my sister for US$65


----------



## GS Zhou

BoQ77 said:


> even my country still has no HSR, I feel even with HSR beyond 1000km is the range of air passenger. HSR should fill the gap between car and airplane. In a country w.o HSR like us, airplane provide better service from 500+
> the reason for limit range per HSR route is to reach highspeed ie. 300kmph it consumes more electricity. And it is more comfortable to travel 1000km in 1h15m compare to 4 hours



it depends on how you judge the time difference. I'm a frequent traveler between Beijing and Shanghai (1200km route). I usually take HSR for the trip:
- for HSR, you just need to arrive at the train station 10min before the departure; but for airline, you need to be at least 45min earlier
- for HSR, you don't need to waste the time to wait for the baggage, to wait for the transit bus, which again will take you about 20min.
- the HSR station is usually in city center; but the airport is far from the city center; so you can save the time from home to airport, or from airport to hotel
- the train is always punctual, but flight not. 
- on the HSR, you can make calls, send emails, so you won't lose the connection with outside world. But you could not expect the same on plane.



BoQ77 said:


> Although I am worried about the effectiveness of it.


I would suggest you to make a vacation in China, and try HSR as the tool for travel between different Chinese cities. I think that is the best way for you to make comment on "effectiveness of the Chinese HSR system". 

Maybe you can also make a visit to BYD dealer, and try either Tang or Qin there

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Edison Chen

YUTONG E12 electric bus in France. Beautiful.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## BoQ77

GS Zhou said:


> it depends on how you judge the time difference. I'm a frequent traveler between Beijing and Shanghai (1200km route). I usually take HSR for the trip:
> - for HSR, you just need to arrive at the train station 10min before the departure; but for airline, you need to be at least 45min earlier
> - for HSR, you don't need to waste the time to wait for the baggage, to wait for the transit bus, which again will take you about 20min.
> - the HSR station is usually in city center; but the airport is far from the city center; so you can save the time from home to airport, or from airport to hotel
> - the train is always punctual, but flight not.
> - on the HSR, you can make calls, send emails, so you won't lose the connection with outside world. But you could not expect the same on plane.
> 
> 
> I would suggest you to make a vacation in China, and try HSR as the tool for travel between different Chinese cities. I think that is the best way for you to make comment on "effectiveness of the Chinese HSR system".
> 
> Maybe you can also make a visit to BYD dealer, and try either Tang or Qin there



good advice, I will remember that.


----------



## jhungary

GS Zhou said:


> 5~6 hours for charging is acceptable to city buses, because you won't expect the buses be operation in deep night.
> 
> A dedicated charging station is a must have to electric bus operators. Here is a picture of a charge station in China.
> View attachment 303532
> 
> 
> I don't think the bus has an additional backup battery. Its battery package could run for 250km, which is enough for a bus for inner-city purpose.
> 
> If you want to do inter-city travel, forget bus, and take the high speed trains please!



You will need a backup battery because you don't just use it once a day and get it back to the depot and recharge.

250km is not generally enough for Inner City Travel in Australia. Unless you use your bus for one or two round trip and then back to depot. City Bus route in Australia standard average 70+ Km a round trip, with traffic and stoppage, 250km range would be about 2 round trips time, then you need to head back to the depot for recharge. Which means a single bus could only be used for 4 service hours with an average speed of 50km/h (Normal City Speed limit) With an extra hours used to and from depot. Which means you will need 4 bus for 1 route on an average 16 hours day.

And it would not be suitable for direct express within City. Which is usually 100+ Km per round trip.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

GS Zhou said:


> it depends on how you judge the time difference. I'm a frequent traveler between Beijing and Shanghai (1200km route). I usually take HSR for the trip:
> - for HSR, you just need to arrive at the train station 10min before the departure; but for airline, you need to be at least 45min earlier
> - for HSR, you don't need to waste the time to wait for the baggage, to wait for the transit bus, which again will take you about 20min.
> - the HSR station is usually in city center; but the airport is far from the city center; so you can save the time from home to airport, or from airport to hotel
> - the train is always punctual, but flight not.
> - on the HSR, you can make calls, send emails, so you won't lose the connection with outside world. But you could not expect the same on plane.
> 
> 
> I would suggest you to make a vacation in China, and try HSR as the tool for travel between different Chinese cities. I think that is the best way for you to make comment on "effectiveness of the Chinese HSR system".
> 
> Maybe you can also make a visit to BYD dealer, and try either Tang or Qin there


Sharp and accurate observations from real expertness



BoQ77 said:


> even my country still has no HSR, I feel even with HSR beyond 1000km is the range of air passenger. HSR should fill the gap between car and airplane. In a country w.o HSR like us, airplane provide better service from 500+
> the reason for limit range per HSR route is to reach highspeed ie. 300kmph it consumes more electricity. And it is more comfortable to travel 1000km in 1h15m compare to 4 hours


U can't have an airport every 50km, but an HSR can.
Beijing-Shanghai HSR has over 100 million passengers annually. How can airports cater for the entire corridor?
I have been to Vietnam and I took the unification train from Hanoi to Saigon. If u mean, there is only need from Hanoi to Saigon but no need to care for the people living in the middle, then of course airplanes should be the only choice left.

See the number (km) between stations of HSR network around Nanjing-Hefei, can u build airports like this?







GS Zhou said:


> To me,
> - if the destination is within 400km range, I'll drive on my own;
> - 400~1500km, I'll go with high speed trains;
> - >1500km, flight is the only choice.
> 
> 
> car rental is still in small scale, but start to gain popularity.
> 
> Take me as the example, I made a trip to Changchun (the capital city of Jilin Province) in 2013. I took the flight there, and picked up a car at the rental place at airport. I drove the car for my trip in Changchun/Jilin. I even drove to the borderline between China and DPRK.


For me, <50km, metro or bus.
60-300km, 200km/h intercity HSR
300-2000km, 300km/h trunk route HSR
>2000km, overnight sleeper trains
I won't choose domestic flight unless have to.

Because seats on HSR are way much more comfortable than economy class which I can only afford, every second on the plane(confined in such a terribly narrow space with ear pain, no scenery, no phone signal, and possible terrible turbulence) is a torture, to say nothing of the lengthy procedures before and after.
In terms of ticket fare, u can't always find cheap flight ticket, no way can u find one during holiday. But train ticket prices are 100% stable for years.

I have 100% sympathy towards those who can only choose flights for long-distance journeys, which are 1000000% abysmal (I am not speaking for the business/first class type of people).

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## BoQ77

1. As I said there're ranges for HSR to ulitilize its advantage, to me, its max range ( of advantage ) about 3 hours of travelling, mean max is 750-900 km.
2. Hanoi - Saigon isn't the only route, there're many other airports, for example from Hanoi to Danang, about 900km, it takes 1h15m and cost about 25$, by Unification train it takes 16-17 hours. There're air route for Hanoi - Quy Nhon, Nha Trang, Tuy Hoa, Chu Lai, or Haiphong / Sai gon to those, 
And to island like Phu Quoc.
Before our people choose sleeper train to travel from Hanoi - Sai gon ( it takes 32 hours of travelling for under 2000km ), now they changed to 2 hours flights 

I'm not sure HSR could stop every 50 km or not, 
In Vietnam, for upto 300 km, the best is express bus ( it takes 4-5 hours ). 

For 500-1,800 km, the best one is airplane for short time travelling, max 2 hours.
Our traditional railway is bad, so before they may use railway, but now with new express road, they could choose express bus or car.

Our country is small, and it's easy to be in a international target to Singapore, Kuala Lumpur, Bangkok, Manila... in ASEAN, so flights are very familiar to us.



AndrewJin said:


> Sharp and accurate observations from real expertness
> U can't have an airport every 50km, but an HSR can.
> Beijing-Shanghai HSR has over 100 million passengers annually. How can airports cater for the entire corridor?
> I have been to Vietnam and I took the unification train from Hanoi to Saigon. If u mean, there is only need from Hanoi to Saigon but no need to care for the people living in the middle, then of course airplanes should be the only choice left.
> See the number (km) between stations of HSR network around Nanjing-Hefei, can u build airports like this?
> View attachment 303588
> 
> For me, <50km, metro or bus.
> 60-300km, 200km/h intercity HSR
> 300-2000km, trunk route HSR
> >2000km, overnight sleeper trains
> I won't choose domestic flight unless have to.
> Because seats on HSR are way much more comfortable than economy class which I can only afford, every second on the plane(confined in such a terribly narrow space with ear pain, no scenery, no phone signal, and possible terrible turbulence) is a torture, to say nothing of the lengthy procedures before and after.
> In terms of ticket fare, u can't always find cheap flight ticket, no way u can find one during holiday. But train ticket prices are 100% stable for years.
> 
> I have 100% sympathy towards those who can only choose flights for long-distance journeys, which are 100% abysmal (I am not speaking for the business/first class type of people).


----------



## AndrewJin

BoQ77 said:


> 1. As I said there're ranges for HSR to ulitilize its advantage, to me, its max range ( of advantage ) about 3 hours of travelling, mean max is 750-900 km.
> 2. Hanoi - Saigon isn't the only route, there're many other airports, for example from Hanoi to Danang, about 900km, it takes 1h15m and cost about 25$, by Unification train it takes 16-17 hours. There're air route for Hanoi - Quy Nhon, Nha Trang, Tuy Hoa, Chu Lai, or Haiphong / Sai gon to those,
> And to island like Phu Quoc.
> Before our people choose sleeper train to travel from Hanoi - Sai gon ( it takes 32 hours of travelling for under 2000km ), now they changed to 2 hours flights
> 
> I'm not sure HSR could stop every 50 km or not,
> In Vietnam, for upto 300 km, the best is express bus ( it takes 4-5 hours ).
> 
> For 500-1,800 km, the best one is airplane for short time travelling, max 2 hours.
> Our traditional railway is bad, so before they may use railway, but now with new express road, they could choose express bus or car.
> 
> Our country is small, and it's easy to be in a international target to Singapore, Kuala Lumpur, Bangkok, Manila... in ASEAN, so flights are very familiar to us.


Questions:
1, Can u build an airport every 30-50km? Is that the case in Vietnam? I think my province is much wealthier than Vietnam, but we can't afford that.
2, Can u find tickets cheap like $25(?) all the year around and all 24 hours? Don't tell me those rubbish time flights that get u there at 11pm-1am on a non-holiday.
3, 4-5 hours (for 300km) in China means from Shanghai to Beijing. So basically u can stand that for 300km, but can't stand 5 hours on a bullet where u can walk, take a phone, enjoy scenery as opposed to getting to the airport hours before and confined in a crazily uncomfortable seat like on jail's electric chair?
4, Your country is not small in terms of from north to south, being small, look at European countries, being big, look at China.
5, As far as I know, the population in Vietnam covered by effective distance from airports (I don't mean those u have to take an "express bus" for hours to the nearest airport) is small. Vietnam is not like Australia where nearly all population live in some isolated metropolitans. As I observed from the unification train, u guys live county by county, township by township all the way from north to south.
6, U are not sure HSR could stop every 50km?
Again, read the number.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BoQ77

25$ for normal 1h15m flight, saver fare could be 14$.
2h 40$
for short distance 50-100-150 it is the range of express bus in Vietnam
to reach airport it tạkes 30m in Hanoi, 10m in Da Nang.


----------



## AndrewJin

BoQ77 said:


> 25$ for normal 1h15m flight, saver fare could be 14$.
> 2h 40$
> for short distance 50-100-150 it is the range of express bus in Vietnam
> to reach airport it tạkes 30m in Hanoi, 10m in Da Nang.


Gosh, now I'm getting confused why so many lower class Vietnamese chose to take the slow trains from Hanoi to Danang which are even more expensive than China's slow trains....





These prices (economy) are even more expensive than 300km/h HSR in China, same distance.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BoQ77

AndrewJin said:


> Gosh, now I'm getting confused why so many lower class Vietnamese chose to take the slow trains from Hanoi to Danang which are even more expensive than China's slow trains....
> View attachment 303599
> 
> 
> These prices (economy) are even more expensive than 300km/h HSR in China, same distance.



Vietnam Airline is more expensive, check with Vietjet Air, Jetstar
slow train in Vietnam expensive, need to renovate. To admit

If Vietnam order HSR, it should be between HCMC to Mui Ne and Nha Trang


----------



## AndrewJin

BoQ77 said:


> Vietnam Airline is more expensive, check with Vietjet Air, Jetstar
> slow train in Vietnam expensive, need to renovate. To admit


If so cheap, why do people outside Hanoi, say those boarding the trains from a station 150km south to Hanoi choose trains over flights? Why don't u build an airport every 30-50km, not just for the "elites" in very few regions with an airport?

I was trying to find a cheap flight like u mentioned, with tax and check-in luggage nearly same as high-sped railways in China. And such short distance 3 hours at most by bullet trains.





I won't discuss on this topic anymore, i feel my views are being narrowed by some unknown forces without a comprehensive understanding of social-economic factors and the interactions between transportation and social change...I assume, on the national level, prices are the least factor to consider for the long-run.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## rott

GS Zhou said:


> Yes, I agree with you that 32,500 USD is not a small amount of money. But Tang is not a conventional car! It shows great performances in many aspects!!
> 
> 1. *Super acceleration performance!* Its 0~100km/h result is only 4.8 seconds! 4.8S is not the BYD-announced figure, but a real result that tested by car media. Link to the acceleration test:
> 
> http://www.autohome.com.cn/3430/0/2/Section.html#pvareaid=101433
> 
> 2. *Great off-road performance! *Some car media once made an off-road contest among VW Tiguan, BMW X6 and BYD Tang in a professional test field. There are three sections of the test:
> 
> - the three models are asked to climb an iced slope. Tang is the fastest one to accomplish the test.
> FYI: Within the video, Tang did the 1st (hybrid mode) and 4th round (pure-electric mode); VW Tiguan did the 2nd round; BMW X6 did the 3rd round
> 
> - Tang is driving at an iced loop at 105km/h. It shows great maneuverability under the tough situation.
> 
> - Tang made a tug-of-war on iced surface with BMW X6. Tang won
> 
> The video could be viewed at the given link. There maybe a short advertisment before the video, just be a bit patient please.
> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XOTE4Mzc1MTky.html
> 
> *3. Fuel efficiency! *The pure-electric mode of Tang could save you lot of energy cost, as long as you could make a daily charge to the vehicle.
> 
> Tang also offer an interesting feature: a 220V socket. So you can use Tang to power other stuff. Some Tang buyers used it for picnic. See the picture below!
> View attachment 303577


My next car.
Is this car coming to other countries?
It's going to work out very economical for me. 
Is this diesel or gasoline?



AbRaj said:


> Hybrid engine??
> 
> 
> Nice looking city commute
> Welcome to India


Going to India too?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AbRaj

rott said:


> My next car.
> Is this car coming to other countries?
> It's going to work out very economical for me.
> Is this diesel or gasoline?
> 
> 
> Going to India too?


I think someone said that


----------



## cnleio

Im in the BYD Auto doing the good thing, impressed by the company and e-car & e-bus... my pleasure as the member of BYD joining the automotive electronics R&D.

I had seen thousand BYD cars parked in the industry zone, and hundreds new e-buses parked on the road waiting for delivery. Just right now BYD Auto developed 20x industry zones inside China and abroad ... except manufacturing vehicles, BYD also producing engines, lithium battery, ic chips, cellphones, Lap-Desk ... another IT competitor in China to the famous FOXCONN.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Daniel808

*This is the new BYD Qin EV300 for China*








This the new BYD Qin EV300, the full-electric variant of the BYD Qin hybrid. The Qin EV300 will debut on the Beijing Auto Show next month and launch on the Chinese car market soon thereafter. Price including subsidies will start around 180.000 yuan.






The Qin EV300 comes with blue on the grille because blue = really green. Behind the BYD badge are hiding the sockets for the 220V charge and the 380V fast charge.






The EV300 is powered by a single electric motor on the front axle, it is mated to a 48kWh battery. Output is 218hp and 310nm, good for a 150 km/h top speed and a 0-100 in 7.9 seconds. Range is 300 kilometer, hence the EV300 name.






The interior is busy to the eye but a tech fest as usual.






A completely digital instrument panel with a power-reserve meter on the left.






Power button to switch on the motor, a sensually shaped gear lever, an electrinic parking brake, and the button to switch between the eco, normal, and sport modes.


Seats look very trendy in orange over black, and with the Qin character on the top end of the back rest.






Rear end is the same as on the regular Qin but without the exhaust pipe, and with…






… an EV badge with some green. Real green. No blue. The characters read ‘dian dong che’, electric car.


And now for the very good news. BYD has announced that in the EV300 the batteries are placed lower in the chassis than in the Qin hybrid, using up space that was used for the complex hybrid power train. This means that luggage space grows 150 liter to a grand total of 450. The poor hybrid got to do with 300. The above photo shows a big suitcase in an endless sea of space, so we tend to believe BYD on this one.


BYD Qin EV300 
Cool Electric Vehicle

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## BoQ77

AndrewJin said:


> If so cheap, why do people outside Hanoi, say those boarding the trains from a station 150km south to Hanoi choose trains over flights? Why don't u build an airport every 30-50km, not just for the "elites" in very few regions with an airport?
> 
> I was trying to find a cheap flight like u mentioned, with tax and check-in luggage nearly same as high-sped railways in China. And such short distance 3 hours at most by bullet trains.
> View attachment 303601
> 
> 
> I won't discuss on this topic anymore, i feel my views are being narrowed by some unknown forces without a comprehensive understanding of social-economic factors and the interactions between transportation and social change...I assume, on the national level, prices are the least factor to consider for the long-run.



so strange, why you request people to use airplane to travel only 150km.
for example, from Haiphong to Hanoi, people prefer travel by bus or car at 120kmph speed during about 1 hour.
The saver fare allow 7kgs of luggage plus laptop bag and...,
we travel within Asean w.o check in luggage most of time for business and leisure.
and Vietnam air is on going change, the better saver is Air Asia. Vietjet air could be another Air Asia soon.
NOK air is offering very good price with 30kgs of check in luggage from Vietnam to Thailand.
Do you know Vietnamese in HCMC could transit at Bangkok on the way to Hanoi to avoid heavy traffic and high fare at Lunar Newyear holiday? Total cost 85$ of 2 flights, could be lower than direct flight .
A super big project of Long Thanh airport could make it as Asean hub for air transit .

to me China with large and spread area should focus more on air passenger network like US.
We are more familiar to flights to another countries in ASEAN as you expected.
We just find the cheap ticket and fly to anywhere we want in ASEAN without a visa.


----------



## AndrewJin

BoQ77 said:


> so strange, why you request people to use airplane to travel only 150km.
> for example, from Haiphong to Hanoi, people prefer travel by bus or car at 120kmph speed during about 1 hour.
> The saver fare allow 7kgs of luggage plus laptop bag and...,
> I found fare
> we travel within Asean w.o check in luggage most of time for business and leisure.
> and Vietnam air is on going change, the better saver is Air Asia. Vietjet air could be another Air Asia soon.
> NOK air is offering very good price with 30kgs of check in luggage from Vietnam to Thailand.
> Do you know Vietnamese in HCMC could transit at Bangkok on the way to Hanoi to avoid heavy traffic and high fare at Lunar Newyear holiday? Total cost 85$ of 2 flights, could be lower than direct flight .
> A super big project of Long Thanh airport could make it as Asean hub for air transit .
> 
> to me China with large and spread area should focus more on air passenger network like US.
> We are more familiar to flights to another countries in ASEAN as you expected.
> We just find the cheap ticket and fly to anywhere we want in ASEAN without a visa.


Again, pls don't drag me into this meaningless prices comparison thing, I tend to speak for the general poor people in the entire country not some corrupt elites who can afford a trip to Singapore. 
And, pls improve your reading skills since you have come to an conclusion from nowhere that "why you request people to use airplane to travel only 150km". And stop mentioning USA pls, a total failed model of inefficient public transport.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BoQ77

AndrewJin said:


> Again, pls don't drag me into this meaningless prices comparison thing, I tend to speak for the general poor people in the entire country not some corrupt elites who can afford a trip to Singapore.
> And, pls improve your reading skills since you have come to* an conclusion from nowhere *that "why you request people to use airplane to travel only 150km". And stop mentioning USA pls, a total failed model of inefficient public transport.



This is the "nowhere"


AndrewJin said:


> If so cheap, why do people outside Hanoi, say those boarding the trains from a station 150km south to Hanoi choose trains over flights? Why don't u build an airport every 30-50km, not just for the "elites" in very few regions with an airport?



I must tell you, they would choose an express bus not trains.
The true fact that, in Vietnam at this moment, air ticket average price even equal or lower than traditional, slow train, of course when we study in the ranges that both serves ( ie. 900km, 1700km ). So people choose flights over trains for long range.
So flights aren't only for elites.


----------



## TaiShang

cnleio said:


> Im in the BYD Auto doing the good thing, impressed by the company and e-car & e-bus... my pleasure as the member of BYD joining the automotive electronics R&D.
> 
> I had seen thousand BYD cars parked in the industry zone, and hundreds new e-buses parked on the road waiting for delivery. Just right now BYD Auto developed 20x industry zones inside China and abroad ... except manufacturing vehicles, BYD also producing engines, lithium battery, ic chips, cellphones, Lap-Desk ... another IT competitor in China to the famous FOXCONN.



You guys are doing an excellent job, so far 

Keep up the good work!

***

*BYD launches 2 new EVs, predicts sales will nearly triple*

In 2015, BYD's successes measured out to some 58,000 electric vehicles sold in its home market of China. For 2016, the company is targeting 150,000 sales. China continues to develop its charging infrastructure with the goal of having 5 million EVs on its roads by 2020, which BYD rightfully sees as working in its favor. "*The Chinese government has more comprehensive policy support on new-energy cars than other governments*, leading to the industry's explosive development last year," says Chairman Wang Chuanfu. "The rapid growth will remain from 2016 to 2018."

On the heels of Wang's words, BYD launched two new battery electric sedans in China, called the Qin EV300 and the e5. Each boasts a driving range of over 186 miles, with the Qin EV300 achieving 217 miles on a single charge during testing. Both cars can also serve as mobile power supplies for outdoor activities or during power outages. The Qin EV300 also uses air purification technology to remove particulate matter from the cabin.

BYD says it is also collaborating with other companies to provide an "EV ecosystem" for its drivers. These partners include Chinese e-commerce company JD, charging company Huashang Sanyou, ride-hailing service Didi and EV news site Diandong.com. Don't be surprised to see more of the company's ideas catch on, and more strategic business alliances formed. BYD is going places.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## GS Zhou

Videos about BYD electric buses operation in Japan and US.


BYD K9 operation in Kyoto, Japan
link to the video: 
http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTQxODk3NDk4OA==.html?from=y1.2-1-104.3.3-2.1-1-1-2-0

some screenshots of the video
- BYD bus in Kyoto





- BYD charger in Kyoto (Build Your Dream = BYD)







BYD electric bus in New York
link to the video: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XODc1MjM2MDEy.html
screenshot of the video:

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

The City of Taiyuan is set to operate 3000 BYD K9 electric buses by 2018:

http://m.news.baidu.com/news?fr=moh...84.shtml/超过200万/辆的纯电动公交车即将落户太原!/搜狐/1462440743

 worth 2.4 billion USD going by prices BYD chargeS its overseas customers.

BYD K9 in South Korea

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> The City of Taiyuan is set to operate 3000 BYD K9 electric buses by 2018:
> 
> http://m.news.baidu.com/news?fr=mohome&ssid=0&from=1012852s&uid=&pu=sz@1320_1004,ta@iphone_2_5.0_11_2.1&bd_page_type=1#page/search:电动公交车/http://mt.sohu.com/20160505/n447816484.shtml/超过200万/辆的纯电动公交车即将落户太原!/搜狐/1462440743
> 
> worth 2.4 billion USD going by prices BYD chargeS its overseas customers.
> 
> BYD K9 in South Korea


2.2 million yuan, sold 4 million yuan（0.62 million dollars) abroad?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jhungary

GS Zhou said:


> Videos about BYD electric buses operation in Japan and US.
> 
> 
> BYD K9 operation in Kyoto, Japan
> link to the video:
> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTQxODk3NDk4OA==.html?from=y1.2-1-104.3.3-2.1-1-1-2-0
> 
> some screenshots of the video
> - BYD bus in Kyoto
> View attachment 303685
> 
> 
> - BYD charger in Kyoto (Build Your Dream = BYD)
> View attachment 303686
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BYD electric bus in New York
> link to the video: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XODc1MjM2MDEy.html
> screenshot of the video:
> View attachment 303687



If I remember correctly, that was a BYD test bus in New York during the 2014 trial.

There are currently no BYD bus in MTA New York Service.


----------



## TaiShang

*California Transit Authority Goes 100% Electric with 85 BYD Electric Buses *
2016-02-24 

BYD Europe BV The Californian Antelope Valley Transit Authority (AVTA), which serves some 450,000 residents in the northern Los Angeles metro region, says it has taken a step toward becoming the first 100% electric public transit fleet in the USA, *ordering up to 85 BYD electric buses which will be delivered over a five-year period. *








BYD will deliver a variety of e-bus models, including a 40-foot low-floor transit bus, a 60-foot low-floor articulated bus and a 45-foot commuter coach, each with a range of more than 160 miles. BYD will build the e-buses at its facility in Lancaster, California.

AVTA is also installing a wireless charging system from Utah-based WAVE, which will extend the fleet’s range to be able to serve the agency’s longest rural routes.

AVTA expects to save more than $46 million over the life of the buses compared to legacy diesel vehicles – approximately $46,000 per bus per year.

***

*BYD and New York Metropolitan Transportation Authority *

2014-01-16

New York, NY, Jan 9th 2014:

BYD and the New York Metropolitan Transportation Authority (MTA) have concluded a pilot test on a BYD 40-foot, zero-emissions, battery-electric bus. The test period was from Aug 25th to Oct 25th totaling two months in service and the final report data has been summarized for distribution. “The general purpose of the program was to evaluate how an electric bus could perform in New York City’s heavy traffic, whether the electric bus can meet the twin challenges of operating in the stop-and-go traffic of Manhattan while maintaining high levels of passenger comfort and operational performance,” said MTA’s spokesman Kevin Ortiz.








The bus tested at MTA was supplied by BYD Motors, based out of Southern California, and offers a range of 140-155 miles average between charges. Charging is intended to only be completed at night during off peak hours to reduce unwanted demand on the grid, and takes only 3 to 4 hours to return to full capacity. BYD Motor’s President, Ms Stella Li stated that she was, “delighted to see the vision and leadership of the New York MTA” and believes “that electrified transport solutions will bring about not only an economic recovery for the region but also an environmental recovery – we are committed to supporting these great leaders.”

The testing was carried out on different routes throughout Manhattan, including M20, M42, M104, M98, M60 and Bx27. The total distance covered during the trial was 1,481 miles. The BYD all-electric bus “performed excellent” with an average battery consumption of 1.4 miles per % SOC, translating to over 140 miles per full charge in heavy traffic. The average speed of electric bus was ~4 miles per hour under Manhattan’s heavy traffic.








After two months of running, the electric bus’s average battery duration was 0.3 hours per % SOC, translating to 30 hours of operation per full charge, as opposed to other competitors that require en route recharging every 2-3 hours during peak-rate times. These uninterrupted operational hours are more meaningful in a busy city like New York, as routes and speeds travelled tend to be short in distance but long in duration. When contrasted to Diesel bus technology, BYD’s electric buses are far more efficient in energyconsumption because Diesel engines are still idling when in heavy or stopped traffic. “This test continues the MTA’s commitment to examine newer, cleaner and more efficient bus propulsion technologies”, said Darryl Irick, President of MTA Bus and SVP, MTA NYC Transit’s Department of Buses.

BYD Electric buses provide several advantages over conventionally powered buses;
1. Improved air quality and reduced green-house-gas (GHG) emissions.
2. BYD buses that are connected to power-interfaces can dispatch power back to the grid (bi-directionally) in case of an emergency or for optimized grid utility.
3. BYD buses do not have an internal combustion engine or transmission and many other conventional components, therefore much less has to be replaced or refurbished every year reducing maintenance costs (and labor) significantly.
4. Regenerative braking recovers braking energy, recharges batteries and reduces normal brake-pad wear and maintenance.
5. Expected operating-cost-per mile of an electric bus is ~$0.20 to $0.30, compared to $1.30 per mile on an equivalent diesel or natural-gas powered bus in New York.

In April of 2013, BYD was awarded a $12.1 million contract with California's Long Beach Transit Authority to produce 10 zero-emissions, all-electric buses. Then in June, the Los Angeles County Metropolitan Transportation Authority (LA Metro) announced a contract with BYD for the manufacture and delivery of up to 25 of the same battery-electric buses. The contract is part of the county's $30-million clean air bus technology pilot project.

*Chile Debuts First Chinese-made Electric Bus*
2016-05-05






An undated photo shows BYD’s fully electric bus, K9. [File Photo: bitauto.com]

Chile's capital Santiago has unveiled its first Chinese-made electric bus as part of a campaign to make the city more environmentally friendly.

The fully electric vehicle, manufactured by Chinese company BYD, will operate free of charge in the city's downtown area starting May 5th, offering residents and tourists alike a clean and quiet mode of transport.

"This bus shows that these kinds of technologies can be commonly used in our city," Santiago Mayor Carolina Toha said during the presentation ceremony, adding "we want to gradually replace the old buses that are more polluting and noisier."

While electric vehicles imply a greater initial cost, "their operation is much cheaper," due to the savings on fuel, and they are more environmentally sound, Toha said.

The buses will help develop "a more pleasant and friendly city," said the mayor.

BYD's K9 is one of the world's best-selling electric buses, with some 5,000 in circulation in Asia, Europe and the Americas, according to the daily.

The bus, which can run for 250 km on a single charge, is part of Santiago's Green Zone initiative, which also includes building bike lanes in the downtown area and developing a city bike-sharing program.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

jhungary said:


> If I remember correctly, that was a BYD test bus in New York during the 2014 trial.
> 
> There are currently no BYD bus in MTA New York Service.


To sell e-bus in the U.S market, i know BYD already built the bus assembly factory in Lancaster city of U.S California ... there hiring local workers and building BYD's K9 etc, soon we will see more & more BYD vehicles running on U.S roads !













> 4月29日，在比亚迪美国兰开斯特工厂，电气工程师为正在组装的比亚迪电动大巴进行电路检测。中国自主品牌比亚迪2011年10月在洛杉矶设立北美总部，2013年在洛杉矶北部兰开斯特设立第一家由中国公司在美国独资建造的纯电动公共汽车工厂和动力电池工厂，2014年推出第一台在美国本土制造的电动大巴，并通过美国交通管理局的安全测试，2015年比亚迪在美国推出全球首款纯电动超长里程旅游巴士。目前，比亚迪与多家美国用户签订了电动大巴k9、电动SUV汽车e6等系列新能源汽车的生产和销售协议，实现了中国制造汽车进入美国这个传统“汽车王国”的梦想。新华社记者王雷摄



Hope i can take the chance to visit there(Lancaster) from ShenZhe BYD Auto

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jhungary

cnleio said:


> To sell e-bus in the U.S market, i know BYD already built the bus assembly factory in Lancaster city of U.S California ... there hiring local workers and building BYD's K9 etc, soon we will see more & more BYD vehicles running on U.S roads !
> 
> 
> Hope i can take the chance to visit there from ShenZhe BYD Auto
> View attachment 304040
> 
> View attachment 304041
> 
> View attachment 304042
> 
> View attachment 304043
> 
> View attachment 304044
> 
> View attachment 304045



I don't think the BYD bus can sell very well in the US. Because they have to face to face with the old name like New Flyer or Volvo backed Nova.

To be precise, BYD K9 would need to compete with this






New Flyer Xcelsior® XE40 Battery-Electric Bus

This bus is matching every aspect BYD K9 offered, but also something K9 cannot offer. Such as high Drive Train and power retention system that would recharge the battery while decelerate, also scalable battery pack. Which means that bus can save electricity while idle.

Since this bus uses the same chassis with other New Flyer Buses (nominally XDE-40), they can be maintained with ease in North America without much upgrade to the existing depot (Which have serve over 30,000 New Flyer buses in both US and Canada) and also, this bus is comparable in price range with BYD K9, range from $500,000 to $750,000.

So, I don't know how much BYD can eat up NFI Market in North America, big name such as LA MTA and DC Metro were already put in line to order the XE40, both of which currently operate XDE-40, and their order is usually in hundreds.

XE-40 in trial by CTA (Chicago Transit Authority)


----------



## cnleio

jhungary said:


> I don't think the BYD bus can sell very well in the US. Because they have to face to face with the old name like New Flyer or Volvo backed Nova.
> 
> To be precise, BYD K9 would need to compete with this
> 
> View attachment 304046
> 
> 
> New Flyer Xcelsior® XE40 Battery-Electric Bus
> 
> This bus is matching every aspect BYD K9 offered, but also something K9 cannot offer. Such as high Drive Train and power retention system that would recharge the battery while decelerate, also scalable battery pack. Which means that bus can save electricity while idle.
> 
> Since this bus uses the same chassis with other New Flyer Buses (nominally XDE-40), they can be maintained with ease in North America without much upgrade to the existing depot (Which have serve over 30,000 New Flyer buses in both US and Canada) and also, this bus is comparable in price range with BYD K9, range from $500,000 to $750,000.
> 
> So, I don't know how much BYD can eat up NFI Market in North America, big name such as LA MTA and DC Metro were already put in line to order the XE40, both of which currently operate XDE-40, and their order is usually in hundreds.


BYD Auto design & building the chassis, fuel engines, electro-motor, carframe, independent suspension, Li-Fe battery pack, gearbox, control system, drive&monitor software etc by herself in China different industry zones ... as usually as most 'Made in China' BYD also can fine the balance between good quality and cheap price, due to the cost of 'Made in China' ! Most core components design & built in China, shipped to U.S and assembly in local U.S factory, still has many benefits. 

Im not mean BYD Auto is the best, but we r on the right way and moving forward to the good ! BYD's K9 really sold well to many foreign customers inclulding in Europe and Japan. And BYD Auto is the few China automobile manufacturer which can design domestic fuel engine ad electro-motor in China, usually the FIRST can win BIG MONEY in the future ! 

If i was BOSS Wang of BYD Auto, maybe we can decide to buy the New Flyer (ever close to bankrupt few year ago), as a new North America manufacture base to build BYD buses together selling to U.S market. Well, it will ...!

*Twenty years ago 'Made in China' cloth from China into West market, Ten years ago 'Made in China' computers, cellphones, LCD TVs into West market ... so be it pls trust me, in next twenty years ur kids will be driving 'Made in China' cars !!!* （My family drivig the China car ）

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jhungary

cnleio said:


> BYD Auto design & building the chassis, fuel engines, electro-motor, carframe, independent suspension, Li-Fe battery pack, gearbox, control system, drive&monitor software etc by herself in China different industry zones ... as usually as most 'Made in China' BYD also can fine the balance between good quality and cheap price, due to the cost of 'Made in China' ! Most core components design & built in China, shipped to U.S and assembly in local U.S factory, still has many benefits.



It cannot be "Made in China" if you want to sell it to US Government (All Transit Authority are Governmental organisation), all State and Federal Level purchase are require to follow an Made in America rules. Which is why this is going to hurt BYD establishment in the US.

And if I remember correctly, NFI was never in serious financial trouble in the recent years, maybe you are thinking of North American Bus Industries, which was acquired by NFI in 2013...


----------



## cnleio

jhungary said:


> It cannot be "Made in China" if you want to sell it to US Government, all State and Federal Level purchase are require to follow an Made in America rules. Which is why this is going to hurt BYD establishment in the US.


HEHE ... "Made in U.S" ??? Like the mark under the IPhone cover "Designed in California, Assembled in China (Foxconn)" !

Ironically, i ever worked in FOXCONN for 3x years now in BYD Auto ... after these years experience this time i have the different feeling ! Something is changing ... i see we r growing up.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jhungary

cnleio said:


> HEHE ... "Made in U.S" ??? Like the mark under the IPhone cover "Designed in California, Assembled in China (Foxconn)" !
> 
> Ironically, i ever worked in FOXCONN for 3x years now in BYD Auto ... after these years experience this time i have the different feeling ! Something is changing ... i see we r growing up.



Dude, I am talking about Governmental Contract, buying Buses for State Government is like buying Tanks for the Army. We aren't talking about individual purchase. I don't think the US Government will issue tender to acquire IPhone for it State and Federal Employee. If they do, it would be the biggest scoop for GAO in years.

Government buying Buses is not the same as We go and buy IPhone. You cannot compare the two and if and when the Government have issue a tender for IPhone in the future (for whatever reason), they will need to shift the IPhone production line back to US if this is the case.


----------



## cnleio

jhungary said:


> Dude, I am talking about Governmental Contract, buying Buses for State Government is like buying Tanks for the Army. We aren't talking about individual purchase. I don't think the US Government will issue tender to acquire IPhone for it State and Federal Employee. If they do, it would be the biggest scoop for GAO in years.
> 
> Government buying Buses is not the same as We go and buy IPhone. You cannot compare the two and if and when the Government have issue a tender for IPhone in the future (for whatever reason), they will need to shift the IPhone production line back to US if this is the case.


I don't see the reason why state governments need refuse investments from BYD Auto, they will welcome BYD to set factory and hire more local workers ... there will building BYD buses into U.S market like the Lancaster city ... state government need money and improve employment rate they will need BYD and help BYD. And as u knew Warren Buffett is the big shareholder of BYD Auto since 2010, there'r other powerful businessmen with BYD together to change these stupid "Made in U.S" rules with MONEY trade to become "Designed in China, Made in U.S" ... im sure it will work !  Anyway next time, when u see the BYD running on roads of American cities, u can find the answer by urself.



About IPhones, Apple never move the produce lines from FOXCONN to U.S ... coz:
1. Cheaper cost in China than in America
2. Whole supply-chain by China's suppliers, not from America.
3. IPhones sold in China more than in America market.





The Apple never willing to lose the China market, Apple need Chinese customers more !
iPhone sales in China top US
Apple has sold more iPhones in China than in the US - Telegraph
Apple Likely Sold More iPhones in China Than in the U.S


----------



## cnleio

Build Your Driving Dream














Just 40,000 RMB ( 7,000 USD) cost latest BYD's F3 car,  next ten years “Made in China” is the Car !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jhungary

cnleio said:


> I don't see the reason why state governments need refuse investments from BYD Auto, they will welcome BYD to set factory and hire more local workers ... there will building BYD buses into U.S market like the Lancaster city ... state government need money and improve employment rate they will need BYD and help BYD. And as u knew Warren Buffett is the big shareholder of BYD Auto since 2010, there'r other powerful businessmen with BYD together to change these stupid "Made in U.S" rules with MONEY trade to become "Designed in China, Made in U.S" ... im sure it will work !  Anyway next time, when u see the BYD running on roads of American cities, u can find the answer by urself.
> 
> 
> 
> About IPhones, Apple never move the produce lines from FOXCONN to U.S ... coz:
> 1. Cheaper cost in China than in America
> 2. Whole supply-chain by China's suppliers, not from America.
> 3. IPhones sold in China more than in America market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Apple never willing to lose the China market, Apple need Chinese customers more !
> iPhone sales in China top US
> Apple has sold more iPhones in China than in the US - Telegraph
> Apple Likely Sold More iPhones in China Than in the U.S



Umm, you don't get it....

It's not about whether or not State Government allow BYD or Chinese Investment, it is about competiveness. The edge BYD offer is that they are cheaper because they were built in China, you cannot do that if you were bidding for a Government Contract, because of the anti-racketeering law. So basically the only edge BYD have is lost. Then you are to compete with other US manufacturer blow by blow. And as I pointed out, the competition does not look good for BYD as XE40 is a bit more advance than K9 but with the same price tag.

But in the end, we need to look at what BYD can offer compare with what other can offer, just that we know the "Made In China" edge is now gone so whatever left with K9 have to be better than the next competitor to be chosen.

It have nothing to do with the market in China, it have everything to do with the Federal Law. If you bid for a US governmental contract, your item needed to be made in America.

As I said,* if Apple want to bid a government contract on iPhone or iPad, then yes, they will need to move the production line back to US because of the anti-racketeering law*. Which means you cannot use unfair advantage to recover profits. Made in somewhere else and enjoy a cheaper labour price is an unfair advantage. It also hurt local business.


----------



## TaiShang

cnleio said:


> Build Your Driving Dream
> 
> View attachment 304075
> 
> View attachment 304076
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just 40,000 RMB ( 7,000 USD) cost latest BYD's F3 car,  next ten years “Made in China” is the Car !
> View attachment 304077
> 
> View attachment 304078
> 
> View attachment 304079
> 
> View attachment 304080
> 
> View attachment 304081



Looks like you have a competitor 


*Yutong H8 Plug-in Hybrid Bus Makes a High-profile Debut *
2016-05-06

On April 22, when the whole world was observing the 47th Earth Day, Yutong H8 plug-in hybrid city bus, which is equipped with ReCtrl 3.0, made a high-profile debut in Zhengzhou, Henan Province. Nearly 400 people, including representatives from a number of key public transport companies and journalists from all across China attended the press conference held by Yutong. Aiming to become the most suitable plug-in hybrid city buses for medium-sized cities, Yutong H8 immediately aroused keen interest among all people attending the conference. Also, Yutong held signing ceremonies with a number of bus operators for supplying H8 city buses to them. Taizhou Public Transport Co., Ltd. decided on the scene to make its purchase of the vehicle. 






*Yutong Held a Press Conference for H8 Plug-in Hybrid City Bus and ReCtrl 3.0*

According to Zhou Bao, Product Manager of Yutong, the bus maker has further upgraded its independently developed ReCtrl system, a key technology in new energy vehicle industry. In response to a host of common concerns of customers, ReCtrl 3.0 system has made some new breakthroughs on the basis of its predecessors, helping H8 plug-in hybrid city bus further improve its safety standards and energy efficiency. 

The safety of new energy buses has been the top concern of all auto makers. Many customers also complain that there is no standardized evaluation method while making their purchases. Fortunately, in January this year, China’s National Electric Bus Electric Control and Safety Engineering Center released a list of requirements on new energy bus 3S safety technology. According to the list, there are specific technical standards for the fire-proof, water-proof, and electricity-proof measures of all new energy buses. H8 plug-in hybrid city bus, equipped with ReCtrl 3.0 system, has fully met the 3S Safety Technology requirements. Moreover, it has reached IP67 safety standards, removing all worries that customers usually have.






*Yutong H8 Plug-in Hybrid City Bus (LNG Version)*


With the diminishing subsidies from the governments, new energy buses must cut their purchasing costs and operating costs so as to compete with fossil-fueled vehicles. By cutting its body weight, equipping itself with highly efficient electric drive system, highly reliable braking system, and intelligence control system, and other state-of-art technologies, H8 achieves an envious level of economy and is able to cut energy consumption by over 42%. Moreover, by optimizing its interior space, H8 is capable of loading more passengers. Take the 8.5-meter H8 city bus for example, it can take 13-18 more passengers compared with its counterparts. The 8.2-meter H8 city bus also can hold 4-8 more passengers than its counterparts. During its whole lifecycle, H8 city bus requires far less operating costs than its counterparts and is superior to fossil-fueled vehicles, creating more added values for its operators. 






*Yutong H8 Plug-in Hybrid City Bus boasts impressive performance in climbing slopes*


The H8 hybrid city bus with ReCtrl 3.0 system has made new breakthroughs in its driveline. Moreover, with a newly invented integral controller, the bus cuts high-voltage nodes by 55% and reduces their volume by 63%. Thanks to all these improvement, the vehicle achieves high reliability and stable performances. 

In the medium-sized and small cities in which the road conditions vary dramatically, new energy buses have to overcome a number of challenges. The addition of planetary transmission system on H8 hybrid city bus with ReCtrl 3.0 system has made the vehicle more powerful. Being able to climb a slope with a maximum angle of 15 degree, H8 is more readily adaptable to a much wider market. 

As the leader in China’s bus industry, Yutong has been working relentlessly to fulfill its mission in energy conservation and emission reduction. In November, 2013, Yutong officially revealed its first generation of ReCtrl system. With the new system, Yutong new energy buses can cut fuel consumption by over 30% and reduce PM emission by over 90%.

Along with the debut of H8, Yutong also rolls out a package of transportation solutions for its customers, who can always enjoy tailor-made services from vehicle selection, purchases, operation to maintenance. In addition, it provides recharging post construction service, more flexible financial solutions, and more sound after-sales services. Customers also have the opportunity to participate in the training courses of New Energy Buses 3S Safety Technology Requirements and Safety Management System provided by Yutong. 

“Yutong buses have long earned our trust. We have been cooperating with Yutong for over five years. Currently, Yutong buses account for over 30% of our bus fleet. On the debut of H8, we immediately decide to purchase 28 units as we have been very much impressed by its energy efficiency. We firmly believe that Yutong H8 plug-in hybrid city buses will help us become a more socially responsible enterprise. Not only that, they will bring us high economic returns”, says Cha Hongkui, deputy general manager of Taizhou Public Transport Co., Ltd.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GS Zhou

jhungary said:


> If I remember correctly, that was a BYD test bus in New York during the 2014 trial.
> 
> There are currently no BYD bus in MTA New York Service.





jhungary said:


> I don't think the BYD bus can sell very well in the US.



Examples of BYD electric buses sales across US:

800 electric buses sales to Washington State Department of Transportation (WSDOT)
http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...cas-largest-electric-bus-order-300138125.html


85 electric buses sales to California
http://www.avta.com/index.aspx?page=482


The two orders have been even larger than the expected US market size by 2020!! If this is not "sell very well", then what is "sell very well"?

According to Frost & Sullivan, the expected 2020 market size of the electric buses in North America is about 600 units/year. (2400 x 24%)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jhungary

GS Zhou said:


> Examples of BYD electric buses sales across US:
> 
> 800 electric buses sales to Washington State Department of Transportation (WSDOT)
> http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...cas-largest-electric-bus-order-300138125.html
> 
> 
> 85 electric buses sales to California
> http://www.avta.com/index.aspx?page=482
> 
> 
> The two orders have been even larger than the expected US market size by 2020!! If this is not "sell very well", then what is "sell very well"?
> 
> According to Frost & Sullivan, the expected 2020 market size of the electric buses in North America is about 600 units/year. (2400 x 24%)
> View attachment 304263



The Order for Washington DOT is for UP TO 800 buses, it's an option, not an exact order.

Most US Transport department make options order, much like buying fighter jet. They usually just get a few order in, then utilities the option like this one

http://www.canadianmanufacturing.co...der-from-san-francisco-transit-agency-164567/

The order is for 98 options, SFTA ordered 44 and have the option to order 54 more.

http://www.canadianmanufacturing.co...der-from-san-francisco-transit-agency-164567/

or this from LATA, an 350 order from a 550 options

http://www.canadianmanufacturing.co...-350-bus-order-from-los-angeles-metro-162372/

Also, 800 some order for a year is not that great, I don't know where your figure from (of 600 order a year maybe just ev??) but according to New Flyer, they have already delivered 829 unit to US and Canadian Customer. And the Q1 Total Order is 3968

http://www.4-traders.com/NEW-FLYER-...rst-Quarter-2016-Orders-and-Backlog-22179659/



> *The Company delivered 829 equivalent units ("EUs") in Q1 2016*, an increase of 257 EUs compared to 572 EUs in the first fiscal quarter ended March 29, 2015 ("Q1 2015"). Work-in-process ("WIP") at April 3, 2016 was 499 EUs, an increase of 70 EUs from the previous quarter.





So, if selling 800 some order in a whole year a good, then what would you call New Flyer's almost 4,000 order in just 3 months? And then you still have 3 other big bus company (Nova, NABI and Blue Bird) make up some 20,000 order a year, so if you look at this, 800 order a year is really not that much.

as I said, US market does not really run on e-bus, e-bus market is quite small, I don't think most other country do, and if you think BYD can survive in the US with just a few hundred E-bus order, then well, I can only say you are an optimist. I dearly think building 800 or so buses a year would not survive in US, again, you are free to think otherwise


----------



## AndrewJin

GS Zhou said:


> Examples of BYD electric buses sales across US:
> 
> 800 electric buses sales to Washington State Department of Transportation (WSDOT)
> http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...cas-largest-electric-bus-order-300138125.html
> 
> 
> 85 electric buses sales to California
> http://www.avta.com/index.aspx?page=482
> 
> 
> The two orders have been even larger than the expected US market size by 2020!! If this is not "sell very well", then what is "sell very well"?
> 
> According to Frost & Sullivan, the expected 2020 market size of the electric buses in North America is about 600 units/year. (2400 x 24%)
> View attachment 304263


Gosh, China accounts for 50% of global share.
The market is still quite empty, at least in my city, 10 million people, several hundred lines every 2-15 minutes. Very few electric buses here, less than 10%!
We call buy hundreds of electric buses for Wuhan!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jhungary

AndrewJin said:


> Gosh, China accounts for 50% of global share.
> The market is still quite empty, at least in my city, 10 million people, several hundred lines every 2-15 minutes. Very few electric buses here, less than 10%!
> We call buy hundreds of electric buses for Wuhan!
> View attachment 304274
> View attachment 304273



That's because electric bus only good for short haul route, even with WAVE Wireless recharge, you cannot run them continuously over a long period of time, and that means it will eat up your operation cost.


----------



## TaiShang

*President of Uruguay Attends Launch of Yet Another BYD Pure Electric Urban Mobility Solution *
2016-05-08 

On May 5, 2016, a launch ceremony organized by the Presidential Office and the Ministries of Energy and Transport was held to announce the launch of *the city’s first vehicle of its BYD pure electric bus fleet.*

Firm on its intent to boost sustainable development in South America and slash its carbon footprint, Uruguay takes a step further in its electrified public transportation platform in the capital, Montevideo. *Following the launch of a pure electric taxi fleet – produced by green tech giant BYD Company Ltd. – in the second half of 2015; on May 5, 2016, a launch ceremony organized by the Presidential Office and the Ministries of Energy and Transport was held to announce the launch of the city’s first vehicle of its BYD pure electric bus fleet.*

Attending the ceremony were the *President of Uruguay*, Tabaré Vázquez, the Minister of Industry, Energy and Mining Carolina Cosse, and the Mayor of Montevideo Daniel Martinez; along with the President of UTE (Uruguay’s National Administration of Power Plants and Electrical Transmissions) Gonzalo Casaravilla, and the President of CUTCSA (the largest bus operator in Uruguay) Juan A. Salgado. The Chairman and President of BYD Co., Ltd., Mr. Chuanfu Wang, President of BYD Motors Inc., Ms. Stella Li, and Vice-President of BYD America, Mr. Fred Ni, made the formal delivery of the vehicle. Prior to the official ceremony, the President, Ministers and dignitaries went on a ride along the streets of the capital aboard the BYD K9 electric bus to try its quality, performance and comfort.






*President Tabaré Vázquez (second from right) was thrilled with the BYD electric bus’s comfort and performance*

After the successful launch of a BYD pure electric taxi fleet in Montevideo in August last year, the Administration moved forward with its bold transport electrification initiatives, now going for mass transportation with the addition of transit buses to the mix. This is the first pure electric bus to officially operate in the country, after a successful trial period starting in 2013, whose debut had also had the attendance of the Country’s President at the time, the acclaimed José Alberto Mujica. The vehicle launched at the ceremony was purchased by CTS – BYD’s local distributor – and leased to CUTCSA (Uruguay’s largest collective transportation company), which will run the operation in the capital for five years, and depending on the vehicle's performance, another 20 to 30 units will be ordered within the next 6 months. Additionally to the obvious environmental benefits of zero emission vehicles, passengers and will enjoy increased comfort on a slient ride, and operators will benefit from substantial cuts in fuel and maintenance costs. The BYD K9 is a 12-meter urban transit bus with a driving range of 250km on a single charge, more than enough to cover any of Montevideo's inner city routes. Charging takes place during the night-at off-peak hours-when costs and demand on the power grid are lower.

Uruguay’s move towards transport electrification is a natural result of its bold policies to switch from fossil fuels to renewable energy. In less than 10 years the country has managed to nearly become carbon neutral: according to Ramón Méndez – the country’s head of climate change policy – renewables now provide nearly 95% of the country’s electricity. The choice of BYD to supply electrified transportation solutions to integrate such breakthrough lies in the company’s technological advancement, expertise, market maturity and the presence of its zero emission transportation solutions running in over 200 urban centers worldwide.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GS Zhou

jhungary said:


> That's because electric bus only good for short haul route, even with WAVE Wireless recharge, you cannot run them continuously over a long period of time, and that means it will eat up your operation cost.



yes, that's why China also has world's longest network of High speed rails! So short haul route, go with metros or electric buses; long haul, high speed rails are right there!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BoQ77

jhungary said:


> That's because electric bus only good for short haul route, even with WAVE Wireless recharge, you cannot run them continuously over a long period of time, and that means it will eat up your operation cost.



The question: why BYD didn't focus on the giant market in China but sell a few in US ? as we read Andrew Jin post?
This platform is quite new and unproven to even new market like China.


----------



## TaiShang

*Zhongtong New Energy Saw Dramatic Growth in 2016 *
2016-05-09 

Since 2014, Zhontong has rolled out a variety of highly adaptable new energy buses, ranging from electric buses to plug-in hybrid buses with a length of 6-12 meters. Zhongtong electric buses measuring 6.6-meter and 8-meter in length have already become the two classic bus models with a host of imitator.

*From January to April this year, Zhongtong managed to sell over 5,300 units buses, up by over 70% year on year.* More worth mentioning is that the company’s sales volume of new energy buses surpassed 4,000 units in the same period. Thanks to such an impressive performance, Zhongtong realized a business revenue of over 3.1 billion RMB, up by 143% year on year. 








Since March this year, word has it that the government would make new adjustments towards new energy buses. Against such a backdrop, Zhongtong did not waver and remained hopeful that it would make new breakthroughs in the constantly changing market. By adhering to its strategies which give priorities to developing new energy buses, Zhongtong has been actively involved in adjusting its product line and improving added values for its customers. So far, its hard work has been paid off. *Zhongtong new energy buses, including electric buses, plug-in hybrid buses, and Landi business vehicle rolled out in 2015, have made their way to Puyang in Henan, Yibin in Sichuan, Yungu in Guizhou, Jinan, Zibo, Zaozhuang, Linyi, Laiwu, Binzhou, Liaocheng, Tengzhou in Shandong.* According to the latest statistics released by China’s Ministry of Industry and Information Technology, in both electric and plug-in hybrid bus markets, Zhongtong’s market share has surpassed 26% in the first quarter this year, far above its counterparts. 

While in line with state policies towards new energy bus development, Zhongtong has always put its customers' needs on the top priority and it has been watching very closely the market development trend. All these have contributed to its success in China's new energy bus market.

Since 2014, Zhontong has rolled out a variety of highly adaptable new energy buses, ranging from electric buses to plug-in hybrid buses with a length of 6-12 meters. Zhongtong electric buses measuring 6.6-meter and 8-meter in length have already become the two classic bus models with a host of imitator. Moreover, Zhongtong 10-meter and 12-meter plug-in hybrid buses and double-energy sources track-free buses have long made their way to a number of cities across China. 

From January to April this year, Zhontong 8-meter electric buses delivered an exceptionally excellent performance and became the highly sought-after bus product in the market. Its total sales volume reached nearly 2,500 units, ranking the top positions among its counterparts.

With an accuracy of a scalpel, Zhongtong has successfully found the right position for itself in the market. Since the beginning of this year, Zhongtong's market share in Shandong province has reached 95%. Also thanks to its marketing team with an invincible spirit, Zhongtong has constantly secured a number of major deals with customers both from home and abroad.






These days, how to improve the competitiveness of Zhongtong bus products and cut its production costs have become the top challenges for the bus maker. By joining hands with its suppliers, it has achieved great success in cutting its costs and enhancing the overall competitiveness of its products. In addition, it has been making great efforts to maximize the value of its vehicles during their whole lifecycles, thus helping its customers reduce operating costs and improve profitability.

Recently, Zhongtong launched "1 mm" project, encouraging its workers to produce buses with a new level of craftsmanship. With its scrupulous attention to every detail of its products, Zhongtong is set to continue its robust growing momentum in the years to come. 

***

*Ankai’s Sales Volume Reached 751 Units in April *
2016-05-09

On May 2, Anhui Ankai Automobile Co., Ltd. released a report on its business performance in April this year. According to the report*, the bus maker’s production volume and sales volume stood at 845 units and 751 units respectively. *

From January to April, Ankai’s sales grew by 20.2% with a sales volume of 2,975 units. In the same period, the bus maker’s production volume reached 3,089 units, up by 25.37%. 

In April, Ankai managed to sell 119 units large-sized buses, 427 units medium-sized buses and 205 units light buses. From January to April this year, the company sold 803 units large-sized buses, up by 38.69% year on year; 1,390 units medium-sized buses, up by 41.69%; 782 units light buses, down by 14.54%.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> *Zhongtong New Energy Saw Dramatic Growth in 2016 *
> 2016-05-09
> 
> Since 2014, Zhontong has rolled out a variety of highly adaptable new energy buses, ranging from electric buses to plug-in hybrid buses with a length of 6-12 meters. Zhongtong electric buses measuring 6.6-meter and 8-meter in length have already become the two classic bus models with a host of imitator.
> 
> *From January to April this year, Zhongtong managed to sell over 5,300 units buses, up by over 70% year on year.* More worth mentioning is that the company’s sales volume of new energy buses surpassed 4,000 units in the same period. Thanks to such an impressive performance, Zhongtong realized a business revenue of over 3.1 billion RMB, up by 143% year on year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since March this year, word has it that the government would make new adjustments towards new energy buses. Against such a backdrop, Zhongtong did not waver and remained hopeful that it would make new breakthroughs in the constantly changing market. By adhering to its strategies which give priorities to developing new energy buses, Zhongtong has been actively involved in adjusting its product line and improving added values for its customers. So far, its hard work has been paid off. *Zhongtong new energy buses, including electric buses, plug-in hybrid buses, and Landi business vehicle rolled out in 2015, have made their way to Puyang in Henan, Yibin in Sichuan, Yungu in Guizhou, Jinan, Zibo, Zaozhuang, Linyi, Laiwu, Binzhou, Liaocheng, Tengzhou in Shandong.* According to the latest statistics released by China’s Ministry of Industry and Information Technology, in both electric and plug-in hybrid bus markets, Zhongtong’s market share has surpassed 26% in the first quarter this year, far above its counterparts.
> 
> While in line with state policies towards new energy bus development, Zhongtong has always put its customers' needs on the top priority and it has been watching very closely the market development trend. All these have contributed to its success in China's new energy bus market.
> 
> Since 2014, Zhontong has rolled out a variety of highly adaptable new energy buses, ranging from electric buses to plug-in hybrid buses with a length of 6-12 meters. Zhongtong electric buses measuring 6.6-meter and 8-meter in length have already become the two classic bus models with a host of imitator. Moreover, Zhongtong 10-meter and 12-meter plug-in hybrid buses and double-energy sources track-free buses have long made their way to a number of cities across China.
> 
> From January to April this year, Zhontong 8-meter electric buses delivered an exceptionally excellent performance and became the highly sought-after bus product in the market. Its total sales volume reached nearly 2,500 units, ranking the top positions among its counterparts.
> 
> With an accuracy of a scalpel, Zhongtong has successfully found the right position for itself in the market. Since the beginning of this year, Zhongtong's market share in Shandong province has reached 95%. Also thanks to its marketing team with an invincible spirit, Zhongtong has constantly secured a number of major deals with customers both from home and abroad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These days, how to improve the competitiveness of Zhongtong bus products and cut its production costs have become the top challenges for the bus maker. By joining hands with its suppliers, it has achieved great success in cutting its costs and enhancing the overall competitiveness of its products. In addition, it has been making great efforts to maximize the value of its vehicles during their whole lifecycles, thus helping its customers reduce operating costs and improve profitability.
> 
> Recently, Zhongtong launched "1 mm" project, encouraging its workers to produce buses with a new level of craftsmanship. With its scrupulous attention to every detail of its products, Zhongtong is set to continue its robust growing momentum in the years to come.
> 
> ***
> 
> *Ankai’s Sales Volume Reached 751 Units in April *
> 2016-05-09
> 
> On May 2, Anhui Ankai Automobile Co., Ltd. released a report on its business performance in April this year. According to the report*, the bus maker’s production volume and sales volume stood at 845 units and 751 units respectively. *
> 
> From January to April, Ankai’s sales grew by 20.2% with a sales volume of 2,975 units. In the same period, the bus maker’s production volume reached 3,089 units, up by 25.37%.
> 
> In April, Ankai managed to sell 119 units large-sized buses, 427 units medium-sized buses and 205 units light buses. From January to April this year, the company sold 803 units large-sized buses, up by 38.69% year on year; 1,390 units medium-sized buses, up by 41.69%; 782 units light buses, down by 14.54%.



Ankai is a small fish in a big pond full of sharks。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jhungary

BoQ77 said:


> The question: why BYD didn't focus on the giant market in China but sell a few in US ? as we read Andrew Jin post?
> This platform is quite new and unproven to even new market like China.



The same question you can ask why people have a lot of E-Choices like EPV or HEPV or Hybrid, but still petrol and diesel based vehicle still sell heaps?

The performance base on e-vehicle is not as good as diesel or gasoline based vehicle at this moment, the maintenance cost put together with all other service make E-vehicle not the main stay, it's more like driving a statement than actually putting e-vehicle owner to the tip on actually replacing fossil fuel vehicle on the road.

Most e-vehicle owner also own high performance fossil fuel based vehicle, they drive car like Prius or Combined Camry just to make a statement, saying I care about the environment.

The same goes to buses, there are virtually no need to replace the older diesel buses, those bus ran great and they are fraction of the cost to operate than E-Buses, the problem is that, their performance is not really that great to compare to the Diesel counterpart and their cost is generally higher, for a Bus company, it is not the matter of CO2 emission they care about, but money and profit performance, hence E-bus is not popular anywhere.




GS Zhou said:


> yes, that's why China also has world's longest network of High speed rails! So short haul route, go with metros or electric buses; long haul, high speed rails are right there!



You are talking about a different thing, also, you cannot replace long haul buses with high speed rail. Think about the infrastructure........


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Ankai is a small fish in a big pond full of sharks。


Until now, no clear dominance of any electric bus giants in cities in Central China where we need thousands of green buses! But BYD is buildings factories here.



GS Zhou said:


> yes, that's why China also has world's longest network of High speed rails! So short haul route, go with metros or electric buses; long haul, high speed rails are right there!


Yes, very true.
<50km metro or bus(preferably electric bus)
50-200km 200-250km/h intercity HSR or coaches if the number of passengers is small.
300-1500km 300-350km/h trunk HSR
>1300-1500km flights, overnight sleeper trains and in a couple of years, overnight HSR sleepers all around the country

Arrival floor of Shanghai Hongqiao Railway Station
intercity HSRs, trunk HSRs, metro, bus, coach, airport...All in one

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GS Zhou

jhungary said:


> there are virtually no need to replace the older diesel buses, those bus ran great and they are fraction of the cost to operate than E-Buses, the problem is that, their performance is not really that great to compare to the Diesel counterpart and their cost is generally higher, for a Bus company, it is not the matter of CO2 emission they care about, but money and profit performance, hence E-bus is not popular anywhere.



TCO (Total cost of ownership) benefits of an electric bus: *half million USD expected to be saved!*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GS Zhou

jhungary said:


> You are talking about a different thing, also, you cannot replace long haul buses with high speed rail. Think about the infrastructure........



long haul buses and high speed rails (HSR) are two different things. But HSR has shown clear substitutions to the buses. Take a read at the data of passenger traffic by types!
FYI: China's HSR wave started in 2009.





BTW, I would suggest we speak with "facts", rather than speak with "personal feelings"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

GS Zhou said:


> long haul buses and high speed rails (HSR) are two different things. But HSR has shown clear substitutions to the buses. Take a read at the data of passenger traffic by types!
> FYI: China's HSR wave started in 2009.
> View attachment 304287
> 
> 
> BTW, I would suggest we speak with "facts", rather than speak with "individual feelings"


wow, though it can be explained by this crazy HSR map!





*
Proposed railway network *






I'm just wondering how they are gonna draw this map especially the network of Yangtze River Delta?
The mileage of HSRs in this region will be doubled in years.





*Proposed railway network in Yangtze River Delta*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jhungary

GS Zhou said:


> TCO (Total cost of ownership) benefits of an electric bus: *half million USD expected to be saved!*
> View attachment 304278



A.) The graph compare individually, again, you need 4 (FOUR) electric bus (limited to 250 km range) to substitute a single Electric/Diesel Bus which have 1000 + range)

B.) The comparison is about electric to diesel, most bus running anywhere are electric diesel. Electric Diesel are 150% more efficient than normal diesel

http://www.eesi.org/files/eesi_hybrid_bus_032007.pdf



GS Zhou said:


> long haul buses and high speed rails (HSR) are two different things. But HSR has shown clear substitutions to the buses. Take a read at the data of passenger traffic by types!
> FYI: China's HSR wave started in 2009.
> View attachment 304287
> 
> 
> BTW, I would suggest we speak with "facts", rather than speak with "individual feelings"



dude, it is not an individual feeling, what's right in China does not mean it must be right in the West, we are talking about in the US here. For example, in the US, HSR is totally replaced by Commuter Flight.

And you have completely misunderstood the term "Long Haul Buses" I am not talking about intercity bus like Greyhound, which is 300+ km range, but simply talking about any bus route that goes about 100km. Which is long range urban bus route. Such as Australia's Metrobus

http://www.transport.nsw.gov.au/customers/bus-coach/metrobus-network

You cannot run Electric bus on Metrobus route, nor can you use HSR because of its urban setting as the speed would be limited


----------



## GS Zhou

BoQ77 said:


> This platform is quite new and unproven



Transit buses in US usually receive the subsidies from FTA. To be eligible for FTA funding, the bus must pass a 500,000 mile STURAA test that requested by the US government. The BYD bus passed the test, otherwise it won't win the large orders from the State of Washington and California.

Some pictures of BYD test in US.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*Yutong H8 Plug-in Hybrid Bus Makes a High-profile Debut *
2016-05-06

On April 22, when the whole world was observing the 47th Earth Day, Yutong H8 plug-in hybrid city bus, which is equipped with ReCtrl 3.0, made a high-profile debut in Zhengzhou, Henan Province. Nearly 400 people, including representatives from a number of key public transport companies and journalists from all across China attended the press conference held by Yutong. Aiming to become the most suitable plug-in hybrid city buses for medium-sized cities, Yutong H8 immediately aroused keen interest among all people attending the conference. Also, Yutong held signing ceremonies with a number of bus operators for supplying H8 city buses to them. Taizhou Public Transport Co., Ltd. decided on the scene to make its purchase of the vehicle. 






*Yutong Held a Press Conference for H8 Plug-in Hybrid City Bus and ReCtrl 3.0*


According to Zhou Bao, Product Manager of Yutong, the bus maker has further upgraded its independently developed ReCtrl system, a key technology in new energy vehicle industry. In response to a host of common concerns of customers, ReCtrl 3.0 system has made some new breakthroughs on the basis of its predecessors, helping H8 plug-in hybrid city bus further improve its safety standards and energy efficiency. 

The safety of new energy buses has been the top concern of all auto makers. Many customers also complain that there is no standardized evaluation method while making their purchases. *Fortunately, in January this year, China’s National Electric Bus Electric Control and Safety Engineering Center released a list of requirements on new energy bus 3S safety technology. According to the list, there are specific technical standards for the fire-proof, water-proof, and electricity-proof measures of all new energy buses.* H8 plug-in hybrid city bus, equipped with ReCtrl 3.0 system, has fully met the 3S Safety Technology requirements. Moreover, it has reached IP67 safety standards, removing all worries that customers usually have.






*Yutong H8 Plug-in Hybrid City Bus (LNG Version)*


With the diminishing subsidies from the governments, new energy buses must cut their purchasing costs and operating costs so as to compete with fossil-fueled vehicles. By cutting its body weight, equipping itself with highly efficient electric drive system, highly reliable braking system, and intelligence control system, and other state-of-art technologies, H8 achieves an envious level of economy and is able to cut energy consumption by over 42%. Moreover, by optimizing its interior space, H8 is capable of loading more passengers. Take the 8.5-meter H8 city bus for example, it can take 13-18 more passengers compared with its counterparts. The 8.2-meter H8 city bus also can hold 4-8 more passengers than its counterparts. During its whole lifecycle, H8 city bus requires far less operating costs than its counterparts and is superior to fossil-fueled vehicles, creating more added values for its operators. 






*Yutong H8 Plug-in Hybrid City Bus boasts impressive performance in climbing slopes*


*The H8 hybrid city bus with ReCtrl 3.0 system has made new breakthroughs in its driveline. Moreover, with a newly invented integral controller, the bus cuts high-voltage nodes by 55% and reduces their volume by 63%. Thanks to all these improvement, the vehicle achieves high reliability and stable performances. *


In the medium-sized and small cities in which the road conditions vary dramatically, new energy buses have to overcome a number of challenges. The addition of planetary transmission system on H8 hybrid city bus with ReCtrl 3.0 system has made the vehicle more powerful. Being able to climb a slope with a maximum angle of 15 degree, H8 is more readily adaptable to a much wider market. 


*As the leader in China’s bus industry, Yutong has been working relentlessly to fulfill its mission in energy conservation and emission reduction. In November, 2013, Yutong officially revealed its first generation of ReCtrl system. With the new system, Yutong new energy buses can cut fuel consumption by over 30% and reduce PM emission by over 90%.*


Along with the debut of H8, Yutong also rolls out a package of transportation solutions for its customers, who can always enjoy tailor-made services from vehicle selection, purchases, operation to maintenance. In addition, it provides recharging post construction service, more flexible financial solutions, and more sound after-sales services. Customers also have the opportunity to participate in the training courses of New Energy Buses 3S Safety Technology Requirements and Safety Management System provided by Yutong. 



“Yutong buses have long earned our trust. We have been cooperating with Yutong for over five years. Currently, Yutong buses account for over 30% of our bus fleet. On the debut of H8, we immediately decide to purchase 28 units as we have been very much impressed by its energy efficiency. We firmly believe that Yutong H8 plug-in hybrid city buses will help us become a more socially responsible enterprise. Not only that, they will bring us high economic returns”, says Cha Hongkui, deputy general manager of Taizhou Public Transport Co., Ltd.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *Yutong H8 Plug-in Hybrid Bus Makes a High-profile Debut *
> 2016-05-06
> 
> On April 22, when the whole world was observing the 47th Earth Day, Yutong H8 plug-in hybrid city bus, which is equipped with ReCtrl 3.0, made a high-profile debut in Zhengzhou, Henan Province. Nearly 400 people, including representatives from a number of key public transport companies and journalists from all across China attended the press conference held by Yutong. Aiming to become the most suitable plug-in hybrid city buses for medium-sized cities, Yutong H8 immediately aroused keen interest among all people attending the conference. Also, Yutong held signing ceremonies with a number of bus operators for supplying H8 city buses to them. Taizhou Public Transport Co., Ltd. decided on the scene to make its purchase of the vehicle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yutong Held a Press Conference for H8 Plug-in Hybrid City Bus and ReCtrl 3.0*
> 
> 
> According to Zhou Bao, Product Manager of Yutong, the bus maker has further upgraded its independently developed ReCtrl system, a key technology in new energy vehicle industry. In response to a host of common concerns of customers, ReCtrl 3.0 system has made some new breakthroughs on the basis of its predecessors, helping H8 plug-in hybrid city bus further improve its safety standards and energy efficiency.
> 
> The safety of new energy buses has been the top concern of all auto makers. Many customers also complain that there is no standardized evaluation method while making their purchases. *Fortunately, in January this year, China’s National Electric Bus Electric Control and Safety Engineering Center released a list of requirements on new energy bus 3S safety technology. According to the list, there are specific technical standards for the fire-proof, water-proof, and electricity-proof measures of all new energy buses.* H8 plug-in hybrid city bus, equipped with ReCtrl 3.0 system, has fully met the 3S Safety Technology requirements. Moreover, it has reached IP67 safety standards, removing all worries that customers usually have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yutong H8 Plug-in Hybrid City Bus (LNG Version)*
> 
> 
> With the diminishing subsidies from the governments, new energy buses must cut their purchasing costs and operating costs so as to compete with fossil-fueled vehicles. By cutting its body weight, equipping itself with highly efficient electric drive system, highly reliable braking system, and intelligence control system, and other state-of-art technologies, H8 achieves an envious level of economy and is able to cut energy consumption by over 42%. Moreover, by optimizing its interior space, H8 is capable of loading more passengers. Take the 8.5-meter H8 city bus for example, it can take 13-18 more passengers compared with its counterparts. The 8.2-meter H8 city bus also can hold 4-8 more passengers than its counterparts. During its whole lifecycle, H8 city bus requires far less operating costs than its counterparts and is superior to fossil-fueled vehicles, creating more added values for its operators.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yutong H8 Plug-in Hybrid City Bus boasts impressive performance in climbing slopes*
> 
> 
> *The H8 hybrid city bus with ReCtrl 3.0 system has made new breakthroughs in its driveline. Moreover, with a newly invented integral controller, the bus cuts high-voltage nodes by 55% and reduces their volume by 63%. Thanks to all these improvement, the vehicle achieves high reliability and stable performances. *
> 
> 
> In the medium-sized and small cities in which the road conditions vary dramatically, new energy buses have to overcome a number of challenges. The addition of planetary transmission system on H8 hybrid city bus with ReCtrl 3.0 system has made the vehicle more powerful. Being able to climb a slope with a maximum angle of 15 degree, H8 is more readily adaptable to a much wider market.
> 
> 
> *As the leader in China’s bus industry, Yutong has been working relentlessly to fulfill its mission in energy conservation and emission reduction. In November, 2013, Yutong officially revealed its first generation of ReCtrl system. With the new system, Yutong new energy buses can cut fuel consumption by over 30% and reduce PM emission by over 90%.*
> 
> 
> Along with the debut of H8, Yutong also rolls out a package of transportation solutions for its customers, who can always enjoy tailor-made services from vehicle selection, purchases, operation to maintenance. In addition, it provides recharging post construction service, more flexible financial solutions, and more sound after-sales services. Customers also have the opportunity to participate in the training courses of New Energy Buses 3S Safety Technology Requirements and Safety Management System provided by Yutong.
> 
> 
> 
> “Yutong buses have long earned our trust. We have been cooperating with Yutong for over five years. Currently, Yutong buses account for over 30% of our bus fleet. On the debut of H8, we immediately decide to purchase 28 units as we have been very much impressed by its energy efficiency. We firmly believe that Yutong H8 plug-in hybrid city buses will help us become a more socially responsible enterprise. Not only that, they will bring us high economic returns”, says Cha Hongkui, deputy general manager of Taizhou Public Transport Co., Ltd.


This bus looks very suitable for townships, smaller than those bigger ones in the city.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

GS Zhou said:


> Transit buses in US usually receive the subsidies from FTA. To be eligible for FTA funding, the bus must pass a 500,000 mile STURAA test that requested by the US government. The BYD bus passed the test, otherwise it won't win the large orders from the State of Washington and California.
> 
> Some pictures of BYD test in US.
> View attachment 304295
> 
> View attachment 304296
> 
> View attachment 304297
> 
> View attachment 304298
> 
> View attachment 304299


US and other British-related territories should really upgrade their outdated public transport system, not always hijacked by air industry and private car industry. It's sometimes even worse that Sub-Sahara Africa.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

The left man of this photo, is the Boss of BYD Auto, Mr Wang (Chuan Fu Wang)


His both parents died before the boy going to the University, with a older brother completely bound to each other in the most difficult time ... but in China the knowledge changed his fate, in 1990 he got the Master of Science in lithium battery field and ever was the youngest leader in China General Research Institute for Nonferrous Metals (GRINM). In 1996 built the BYD Co.Ltd in ShenZhen to produce lithium battery for cellphone ... in the early of 2000s became the main battery supplier for Motorola, Nokia, Samsung ... after 2003 BYD Co.Ltd into IT ODM to produce cellphone, computer and LCD as a competitor to the Foxconn in ShenZhen ... since 2005 1st BYD car left the BYD Auto produce line ... from 1996 to 2016, The poor boy spent twenty years to become a Billionaire.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CCP

http://evobsession.com/byd-gets-1st-electric-bus-order-in-canada/
*BYD Gets 1st Electric Bus Order In Canada*
March 9th, 2016 by Kyle Field
BYD continues its push towards dominance of the electrified vehicle market with its first electric bus contract in Canada. The municipality of St. Albert has locked in a contract for a fleet of new 35′ BYD K9 electric buses (concept pictured below) to round up the locals and haul them around town.

This is an exciting development for BYD and for Canada as the country ramps up efforts to clean up emissions by harvesting the low-hanging fruit that mass transit represents. Mass transit and BYD specifically make the news here regularly because of the nearly guaranteed return on investment from electric buses, thanks to stable routes and predictable savings over the life of the vehicles… not to mention tapping Canada’s hydro-powered electricity to take a chunk out of cancer-causing particulate matter (PM) heavy diesel exhaust from city centers.

St. Albert Mayor Nolan Crouse shared his enthusiasm about the deal, showing that his city is looking at more than just the financials behind the deal but is perhaps even more excited about the opportunity to reduce emissions:

“We are excited to be deploying these new and innovative buses as part of our transit fleet. Reducing our carbon footprint and minimizing the impact on the environment is another way to maintain our natural environment for our residents and has been a Council priority for a long period of time.”

Getting down to the nuts and bolts of the deal, St. Albert Transit took steps on March 3rd to order 3 BYD K9s, which are expected to arrive in town in late summer or early fall 2016. The municipality has placed an initial order for both local and commuter routes, demonstrating the flexibility and pure range capacity of the BYD buses, which boast 250 kilometers (155 miles) of range per charge.

Another key factor in choosing BYD over the competition was the industry-best 12 year warranty on the battery system. With electric vehicles being so new to mass transit fleets, the warranty provides invaluable peace of mind for officials considering investing a serious chunk of city money in a new cleantech fleet. BYD buses also feature impressive horsepower and throttle responsiveness bundled in a refined solution with proven reliability in implementations around the world.

Finally, the lithium-iron-phosphate chemistry that BYD utilizes in its battery packs performs well in cold climates, with BYD batteries demonstrating in internal testing that they can function down to (and below!) an impressive -40 degrees Celsius.

Macy Neshati, Vice President of BYD Coach and Bus Sales is quick to highlight some of the benefits of electric buses — and EVs in general — that often go unnoticed as city officials typically look for financial wins without realizing that they are getting a full suite of solutions for their city:

“We applaud the City of St. Albert for its visionary leadership in demonstrating its commitment to improving air quality with zero-emission all-electric transportation with this action. Additionally, these all-electric buses will help reduce noise pollution on city streets to benefit the residents of St. Albert, and the city will save money on vehicle maintenance and fuel costs.”






________________________________________________________________________________________

160 million US$ for 200 buses(0.8 million US$ per bus).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

These overseas contracts, though significant, are farely small in absolute size omparing with What BYD is winning in the domestic market.

By the way, BYD also won a 750MW energy storage project worth 480 million USD on the same day in Canada.

The company's 10GWh battery production capacity at the end of 2015 is being put to good use. A further 6 GWh will be added to the current capacity in 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

cnleio said:


> The left man of this photo, is the Boss of BYD Auto, Mr Wang (Chuan Fu Wang)
> 
> 
> His both parents died before the boy going to the University, with a older brother completely bound to each other in the most difficult time ... but in China the knowledge changed his fate, in 1990 he got the Master of Science in lithium battery field and ever was the youngest leader in China General Research Institute for Nonferrous Metals (GRINM). In 1996 built the BYD Co.Ltd in ShenZhen to produce lithium battery for cellphone ... in the early of 2000s became the main battery supplier for Motorola, Nokia, Samsung ... after 2003 BYD Co.Ltd into IT ODM to produce cellphone, computer and LCD as a competitor to the Foxconn in ShenZhen ... since 2005 1st BYD car left the BYD Auto produce line ... from 1996 to 2016, The poor boy spent twenty years to become a Billionaire.


I'm sure when the BYD Wuhan factory is finished, BYD can easily nail hundreds of units per year in Hubei Province.
Until now, sorry, no jobs provided here, no sales!!!

We have very strong regionalism 
>90% are locally manufactured

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

AndrewJin said:


> I'm sure when the BYD Wuhan factory is finished, BYD can easily nail hundreds of units per year in Hubei Province.
> Until now, sorry, no jobs provided here, no sales!!!
> 
> We have very strong regionalism
> >90% are locally manufactured
> View attachment 305033
> 
> View attachment 305034
> View attachment 305035


Due to the regional protectionism in everywhere, if BYD Auto wanna selling E-Bus into local market or replace whole buses of the city ... the state or government require BYD Auto to build a factory and hire local residents, not only in WuHan, even in NanJing city in U.S.A in Japan ... there'r BYD Auto factories hiring local workers to make the deal with local state or government

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

cnleio said:


> Due to the regional protectionism in everywhere, if BYD Auto wanna selling E-Bus into local market or replace whole buses of the city ... the state or government require BYD Auto to build a factory and hire local residents, not only in WuHan, even in NanJing city in U.S.A in Japan ... there'r BYD Auto factories hiring local workers to make the deal with local state or government


At least now you are opening a market of a province of 60 million citizens!
Out regional cities and townships provide a huge unattended market!

Xiaogan, not even top5 in the province!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

_There's a day Mr Leio's job in BYD, we have two working places 1. in office, 2. in Lab._

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

cnleio said:


> _There's a day Mr Leio's job in BYD, we have two working places 1. in office, 2. in Lab._
> 
> View attachment 305045


I would suggest put some photos and bonsai on the table.
And I would advise your boss buy you a more comfortable chair!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> I would suggest put some photos and bonsai on the table.
> And I would advise your boss buy you a more comfortable chair!



Chair looks nice. Better than mine, at least. Mine does not even rotate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> Chair looks nice. Better than mine, at least. Mine does not even rotate


Such chairs are called boss chair in Chinese!
You got to be boss!
Other people should keep a low profile by not using boss chairs.
But I do use it now and I'm not a boss

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*BYD and SkyPower partner up in India to bid for 750MW solar with energy storage*

By Tom Kenning

May 13, 2016 10:55 AM BST

Canada-based renewables firm SkyPower will join China-based battery developer BYD in competitive bidding for 750MW of solar and energy storage development in India.

India’s National Solar Mission has seen multi-GW tenders for solar PV capacity completed since the summer of 2015, but news of energy storage set to be included in PV tenders only emerged this year.

*Rechargeable battery and electric transport company BYD* will now join SkyPower, which won solar capacity in the Indian state auctions of Madhya Pradesh and Telangana last year, to compete in Indian bids that include energy storage. The two firms signed a deal at the China-Canada Economic and Trade Cooperation Conference in China’s Guangdong province.

The two companies have not confirmed exactly which tenders they intend to compete in.

However, last February the Solar Energy Corporation of India (SECI), announced it would float a tender for PV capacity within the 750MW Ananthapurama Solar Park in the Kadapa district of Andhra Pradesh including energy storage capacity. Every bidder for solar capacity in that tender will have to include a small storage system beside its PV plant, coming to a combined total of 100MW storage capacity.

Following this, SECI also invited expressions of interest for what may be India’s first utility-scale energy storage project to be combined with a solar and wind hybrid project at Rangreek in the mountainous state of Himachal Pradesh.

Storage could be a key factor in mitigating the pressure on the Indian grid brought by increasing levels of intermittent solar power production. In a blog for PV Tech this week, Jasmeet Khurana, associate director, consulting, Bridge to India, said several Indian states are likely to see curtailment of solar power in the near future and he discussed the effects of grid congestion.

BYD also recently signed up as a “preferred partner” to Abu Dhabi-headquartered Masdar, to promote battery-based energy storage and clean transport.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> *BYD and SkyPower partner up in India to bid for 750MW solar with energy storage*
> 
> By Tom Kenning
> 
> May 13, 2016 10:55 AM BST
> 
> Canada-based renewables firm SkyPower will join China-based battery developer BYD in competitive bidding for 750MW of solar and energy storage development in India.
> 
> India’s National Solar Mission has seen multi-GW tenders for solar PV capacity completed since the summer of 2015, but news of energy storage set to be included in PV tenders only emerged this year.
> 
> *Rechargeable battery and electric transport company BYD* will now join SkyPower, which won solar capacity in the Indian state auctions of Madhya Pradesh and Telangana last year, to compete in Indian bids that include energy storage. The two firms signed a deal at the China-Canada Economic and Trade Cooperation Conference in China’s Guangdong province.
> 
> The two companies have not confirmed exactly which tenders they intend to compete in.
> 
> However, last February the Solar Energy Corporation of India (SECI), announced it would float a tender for PV capacity within the 750MW Ananthapurama Solar Park in the Kadapa district of Andhra Pradesh including energy storage capacity. Every bidder for solar capacity in that tender will have to include a small storage system beside its PV plant, coming to a combined total of 100MW storage capacity.
> 
> Following this, SECI also invited expressions of interest for what may be India’s first utility-scale energy storage project to be combined with a solar and wind hybrid project at Rangreek in the mountainous state of Himachal Pradesh.
> 
> Storage could be a key factor in mitigating the pressure on the Indian grid brought by increasing levels of intermittent solar power production. In a blog for PV Tech this week, Jasmeet Khurana, associate director, consulting, Bridge to India, said several Indian states are likely to see curtailment of solar power in the near future and he discussed the effects of grid congestion.
> 
> BYD also recently signed up as a “preferred partner” to Abu Dhabi-headquartered Masdar, to promote battery-based energy storage and clean transport.


BYD's top selling is bus or battery?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHN Bamboo

E-train in Nanjing~





Inexpensive e-car BYD~
Some taxis are also electric taxis in Wuhan.



BoQ77 said:


> There're over 200 million E-bike in China, more than double of Vietnam population.
> Using E-bus, it must be better, if resolve well some issues.
> Btw, US$800,000 is quite pricey, ok?
> 
> E-bike is a very dangerous means of transport.
> I noticed some of E-bike in Vietnam, almost teenagers using it because it require no driving license.
> 
> E-bus could be better choice than E-bike, Motorbikes as in Vietnam.
> I love people using public means of transport


Chinese bought more than twenty-four million cars in 2015,the last time I saw Vietnam data is less than three hundred thousand?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BoQ77

Chinese Bamboo said:


> E-train in Nanjing~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inexpensive e-car BYD~
> Some taxis are also electric taxis in Wuhan.
> 
> 
> Chinese bought more than twenty-four million cars in 2015,the last time I saw Vietnam data is less than three hundred thousand?



lesser - better, my friend. Public means of transport, please !!!


----------



## TaiShang

BoQ77 said:


> lesser - better, my friend. Public means of transport, please !!!



Then China is the right place to buy.

We know public transportation very well. Even here in Taiwan, we have hundreds of green Yutong busses made in Mainland China.

Come join us.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CHN Bamboo

BoQ77 said:


> lesser - better, my friend. Public means of transport, please !!!


I know~I like those things↓↓




Xiangyang city,Hubei province.




Wuhan,hubei province.\(^o^)/~Metro 2020



AndrewJin said:


> At least now you are opening a market of a province of 60 million citizens!
> Out regional cities and townships provide a huge unattended market!
> 
> Xiaogan, not even top5 in the province!
> View attachment 305041



Light of Hubei,hahahahahaha...!
I decide to make a collection of cities in Hubei province one day.
Thread posted by another guy:
https://defence.pk/threads/the-firs...hometown-pictures-im-a-little-nervour.345330/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

Chinese Bamboo said:


> E-train in Nanjing~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inexpensive e-car BYD~
> Some taxis are also electric taxis in Wuhan.
> 
> 
> Chinese bought more than twenty-four million cars in 2015,the last time I saw Vietnam data is less than three hundred thousand?


Late this year, 2 suburban light rails and TWO subways will be inaugurated, in the meantime more than TEN subways and several hundred km light rails are under construction.

*2017 (subway + intercity HSRs)*





*2020 Subway
*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

First it was electric buses, now it is electric trucks. Soon it will be electric passenger cars and SUVs. And other manners of electric vehicles. 

*California Grant Provides $9.1 Million for 27 BYD Electric Trucks*

JOHN O'DELL

JUNE 10, 2016





BYD T-5 truck. (Photo: BYD)


California continues its push to clean up trucking emissions with the award Friday of a $9.1 million zero-emissions truck grant in one of the state’s most polluted air basins.

The funds, awarded to San Bernardino County’s regional government association, will finance a demonstration project that will place 27 battery-electric trucks in service in three communities heavily impacted by truck emissions.

“This project will help put the very cleanest trucks to work where they are heavily utilized, moving cargo within freight yards,” said Mary D. Nichols, chair of the California Air Resources Board. “Cleaner trucks mean cleaner air for all Californians, but especially for those who live in neighborhoods next to these freight transfer facilities.”

*The trucks will be designed and manufactured in neighboring Los Angeles County by the U.S. arm of China’s giant electric vehicle and battery manufacturer, BYD Motors.*

BYD, which stands for “Build Your Dreams,” opened a factory in the high desert community of Lancaster in 2014 and has been winning contracts throughout the region for its electric buses.

“*BYD’s Class 8 heavy-duty yard truck and class 5 medium-duty service truck technology will prove that vehicle electrification is a solution that can be applied today to a variety of needs — not just passenger vehicles*,” said Stella Li, president of BYD Motors.

Electric trucks are a new line introduced by BYD at the recent Advanced Clean Transportation Expo.

The vehicles for the San Bernardino program will operate at BNSF Railway freight yards in the Southern California cities of San Bernardino and Commerce and at a truck freight transfer facility operated by Daylight Transport in the city of Fontana.

“At BNSF, we believe it is good business and good citizenship to minimize our impact on the environment and to contribute to the long-term sustainability of our business,” said Mark Kirschinger, BNSF general manager operations California Division.

The electric trucks will replace diesel service trucks and yard tractors. BYD will retain ownership of the trucks, which will be specially developed for the project.

“This is valuable effort to deploy and validate battery electric versions of both off-road terminal tractors and on-road medium-duty trucks,” said Bill Van Amburg, head of truck programs for the nonprofit clean transportation programs consortium Calstart.

“The fact that it is being deployed with the fleets servicing a Class 1 railroad makes it a potentially very high impact case study” for use of zero emission vehicles in the freight movement system, he said.

*BYD recently won a big chunk of a separate $23.6 million grant to build heavy-duty Class 8 electric drayage trucks for a demonstration project in several California ports*.

The San Bernardino grant was awarded by the California Air Resources Boardthrough its California Climate Investments Program. Funds come from proceeds of the state’s cap-and-trade system for auctioning greenhouse gas emissions credits.

The electric truck deployment program is part of a statewide effort to reduce greenhouse gas and toxic tailpipe emissions from the freight movement system. Freight transport accounts for about half of all toxic diesel particulate matter and 6 percent of all greenhouse gas emissions in the state, according to the air board.


https://www.trucks.com/2016/06/10/california-grant-provides-9-1-million-27-byd-electric-trucks/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

BYD T3







BYD T7 truck

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

BYD T8SA Sanitation Truck


























Electric all the way





Coming up next: giant electric mining truck to roll off the production line after an investment of 2.5 billion yuan

http://www.360che.com/news/160517/56845.html

!st truck expected on 28.07.2016 

BYD Electric Forklifts






IFOY Winner 





Electric vehicles of all sorts for warehouses, mines, airports, ports....take your pick.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GS Zhou

Wow, 9 million USD for 27 trucks, i.e. USD 330k per truck! That's really heavy subsidy!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daniel808

After Buses, now Trucks.
BYD Corporation is one of the Symbols of Chinese Brand Rising in Overseas Market !

Proud to have them

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

I strongly urge dwellers in cities like Beijing, Shanghai, Shenzhen, Guangzhou etc to get your hands on electric number plate(through purchase of an electric car of course) as soon as possible while the subsidies are still meaty.

*Beijing records highest number of electric car registration*

Xinhua, June 12, 2016

Beijing has recorded the highest ever number of requests for electric vehicle (EV) registration in a third round of applications that ended on June 8.

A total of 17,600 individual and company applicants submitted applications for EVs, about 5,000 more than the previous round, according to bjhjyd.gov.cn, which announces Beijing's car quota allocation every two months.

Beijing plans to allow 60,000 new energy vehicles on the road this year, with 25,424 already assigned in the first two rounds. This year's quota will probably be used up in the next round which ends in August, according to the Beijing Times. Unless the quota is increased, new applicants will have to wait until next year.

In Beijing, a license plate lottery system is turning many drivers to electric cars, which receive government subsidies and face no odd-even car ban.

About 90,000 new-energy vehicles were sold in China in the first four months this year, up 131 percent year on year, according to the China Association of Automobile Manufacturers.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

Electric truck?
That's new to me!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GS Zhou

AndrewJin said:


> Electric trunk?
> That's new to me!



The BYD electric road sweepers in the WWII military parade in Beijing last year

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

GS Zhou said:


> The BYD electric road sweepers in the WWII military parade in Beijing last year
> View attachment 310008


They were on duty or on parade?


----------



## GS Zhou

AndrewJin said:


> They were on duty or on parade?


they were cleaning the roads before the parade started

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

GS Zhou said:


> they were cleaning the roads before the parade started


So duty in quasi-Parade!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyle Sun

byd will triple their sales if byd changes its ugly logo


----------



## FNFAL

How are BYD trucks compared to Isuzus?(same tonnage capacity range)


----------



## GS Zhou

Kyle Sun said:


> byd will triple their sales if byd changes its ugly logo


cannot agree more!!


----------



## TaiShang

Kyle Sun said:


> byd will triple their sales if byd changes its ugly logo



I agree. The logo needs an overhaul. Many companies tried new versions along the road until they settle on one; so there is nothing wrong about it.

BYD should seriously consider it.



For FIAT, I should say, the last one is the best looking one.





BYD logos are basically the same:


























BYD logo Emblem & Symbol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

FNFAL said:


> How are BYD trucks compared to Isuzus?(same tonnage capacity range)



Isuzu electric trucks?

Which models do you have in mind?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jhungary

cirr said:


> Isuzu electric trucks?
> 
> Which models do you have in mind?



Think he meant Mitsubishi. Mitsubishi have a electric version of canter electric truck being test in US, Germany, Canada, New Zealand, Portugal and Australia at the moment.












http://www.mitsubishi-fuso.com/en/press/140711/140711.html

http://www.autocar.co.uk/blogs/motoring/how-fuso-canter-e-cell-electric-truck-could-deliver-future

http://www.tradetrucks.com.au/product-news/1604/fuso-canter-electric-trucks-to-begin-german-trial/

http://www.mitfuso.com/en-US/News/2016/3/All-Electric-E-Cell-Medium-Duty-Truck-Shown-at-NTEA

The Specification of Mitsubishi Canter E-Cell Electric Truck

Range : 60mile (100 km) 1st Gen with all accessories, 250 mile (2nd Gen claim)
Power : 110 KiloWatts (150bhp)
Cargo Capacity : 3.0 Tons 4.4 Meters Tray or Box
Vehicle Weight (3.0 tons empty, 6.0 tons full)
Speed : 90Km/h (Limited)
Charge time : 7 Hours (Full Charge) 1 Hour (Quick Charge)
Torque : 475 ft/lbs
Country of Origin : Japan/Portugal

Or maybe Isuzu actually did have an electric truck that I don't know about.............??



AndrewJin said:


> Electric truck?
> That's new to me!



Not really a new idea for Electric truck, the first generation Electric E-Cell canter provided by Mitsubishi Japan in 2010, but it have an appalling range (which if I remember correctly, only 150km range) and lower if you uses at night (because of the light,) rain (Because of the windscreen wiper) and cold/hot day (because of the air conditioner)

It was blasted to hell in 2010 and they went back to the drawing board and come up with an improved range 2nd Generation E-Cell Canter which extended the range to about 350km but it is what claimed, the test variant is still ranged at 100-120 km using the same battery with the 1st generation.

However, What I don't get is why BYD is charging the California Government to build the test prototype? If I remember correctly, Mitsubishi provided the 8 truck free of charge to country and states that wanted to test drive it. It was already in Germany, Portugal and New Jersey, all three were provided with the same vehicle and Mitsubishi paid for all 8 vehicles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

TaiShang said:


> I agree. The logo needs an overhaul. Many companies tried new versions along the road until they settle on one; so there is nothing wrong about it.
> 
> BYD should seriously consider it.
> 
> 
> 
> For FIAT, I should say, the last one is the best looking one.
> View attachment 310041
> 
> 
> BYD logos are basically the same:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BYD logo Emblem & Symbol



BYD should just stick with BYD instead of Build Your Dream as thats the current trend. We have BMO in Canada, not bank of Montreal. Also look at RBK, HSBC,CIBC, HSBC, etc. The trend is clear. But yes invest in changing the logo!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

cirr said:


> I strongly urge dwellers in cities like Beijing, Shanghai, Shenzhen, Guangzhou etc to get your hands on electric number plate(through purchase of an electric car of course) as soon as possible while the subsidies are still meaty.
> 
> *Beijing records highest number of electric car registration*
> 
> Xinhua, June 12, 2016
> 
> Beijing has recorded the highest ever number of requests for electric vehicle (EV) registration in a third round of applications that ended on June 8.
> 
> A total of 17,600 individual and company applicants submitted applications for EVs, about 5,000 more than the previous round, according to bjhjyd.gov.cn, which announces Beijing's car quota allocation every two months.
> 
> Beijing plans to allow 60,000 new energy vehicles on the road this year, with 25,424 already assigned in the first two rounds. This year's quota will probably be used up in the next round which ends in August, according to the Beijing Times. Unless the quota is increased, new applicants will have to wait until next year.
> 
> In Beijing, a license plate lottery system is turning many drivers to electric cars, which receive government subsidies and face no odd-even car ban.
> 
> About 90,000 new-energy vehicles were sold in China in the first four months this year, up 131 percent year on year, according to the China Association of Automobile Manufacturers.


what is the price of electric car and buses ? and what are the operation cost per km ?


----------



## Nilgiri

Nice looking trucks, @somebozo your comments?


----------



## AndrewJin

BDforever said:


> what is the price of electric car and buses ? and what are the operation cost per km ?


A BYD's newest electric bus is sold 0.8 million dollars overseas....
Some models are cheaper, around half a million dollars.

*Initial results from first phase of road trials for 40-ft BYD electric bus in Canada*

The first phase of a ten-month trial for a 40-foot BYD battery-electric bus (which commenced the Summer of 2013) was completed in Gatineau, Québec and Ottawa, Ontario in December. (Although the bus drive is zero-emissions, in frigid weather bus-heating was supplemented with a small diesel heater integrated into the bus).

The evaluation, performed by the Société de transport de l’Outaouais (STO) in conjunction with AVT (the Société de gestion et d’acquisition de véhicules de transport), found that the average speed of drivers on Gatineau and Ottawa routes was 23 km/h (14 mph), and the resulting distance the BYD bus could travel at this average speed was 250 km (155 miles)—the equivalent of 1.3 kWh/km without air-conditioning and 1.5 kWh/km with air-conditioning, and full passenger loads).

The partial findings were presented at the 2013 EV/VE Conference and Tradeshow in Gatineau-Ottawa by Salah Barj, Director of Planning and Development at STO. 

The report findings support BYD claims that the bus is efficient in the use of energy. BYD typically advertises a 250 km (or 155+ mile) operational range for its 40 foot bus. However, BYD claims that when driven by an operator who understands the vehicle and how to optimize regenerative braking, the bus range could well exceed 250 km. 

The range is a direct attribute of the sizing of the BYD’s Iron-Phosphate battery. BYD provides the largest battery of any electric bus supplier today with a 324 kWh total energy storage capacity. Further, BYD claims (as shown in the chart above) that when bus average speeds increased up to the maximum speed of 70 km/h (43 mph), that the overall bus efficiencies increased to 0.75 kWh/km traveled (equivalent to 1.2 kWh/mile) and the difference between “with” and “without air conditioning” is lessened.

The battery-electric bus was supplied by BYD Company under a service agreement and continues its evaluations in partnership with the Société de transport de Montreal (STM) until Spring of 2014.

_The BYD electric bus was nothing like anything we had seen or tested before, it was able to run our required 8-hour shift in service with only a night-time single charge at our bus garage. BYD’s bus itself has on-board chargers so that only 60 kW of grid AC power was delivered at night to the bus through a power interface. This made for very convenient charging of the electric bus so that no peak-rate power was consumed._

—Salah Barj

AVT was formed by Québec’s nine transit corporations for the evaluating of advanced, zero-emissions public transit technologies. The AVT team acquires buses and manages contracts for companies within the Urban Transit Association of Quebec (ATUQ) which includes: Société de transport de Montreal (STM); Transportation System Capital - Québec (RTC); BC Transit; Translink; Network transport de Longueuil (RTL); Société de transport de Laval (STL); Transit Corporation Levis; Société de transport de l’Outaouais (STO); Transportation Company Saguenay (STS); Société de transport de Sherbrooke; andSociété de transport de Trois-Rivières (STTR).

In London





News from India
http://www.byd.cn/BYDEnglish/groupnews/article.jsp?articleId=184805

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BDforever

AndrewJin said:


> A BYD's newest electric bus is sold 0.8 million dollars overseas....
> Some models are cheaper, around half a million dollars.
> 
> *Initial results from first phase of road trials for 40-ft BYD electric bus in Canada*
> 
> The first phase of a ten-month trial for a 40-foot BYD battery-electric bus (which commenced the Summer of 2013) was completed in Gatineau, Québec and Ottawa, Ontario in December. (Although the bus drive is zero-emissions, in frigid weather bus-heating was supplemented with a small diesel heater integrated into the bus).
> 
> The evaluation, performed by the Société de transport de l’Outaouais (STO) in conjunction with AVT (the Société de gestion et d’acquisition de véhicules de transport), found that the average speed of drivers on Gatineau and Ottawa routes was 23 km/h (14 mph), and the resulting distance the BYD bus could travel at this average speed was 250 km (155 miles)—the equivalent of 1.3 kWh/km without air-conditioning and 1.5 kWh/km with air-conditioning, and full passenger loads).
> 
> The partial findings were presented at the 2013 EV/VE Conference and Tradeshow in Gatineau-Ottawa by Salah Barj, Director of Planning and Development at STO.
> 
> The report findings support BYD claims that the bus is efficient in the use of energy. BYD typically advertises a 250 km (or 155+ mile) operational range for its 40 foot bus. However, BYD claims that when driven by an operator who understands the vehicle and how to optimize regenerative braking, the bus range could well exceed 250 km.
> 
> The range is a direct attribute of the sizing of the BYD’s Iron-Phosphate battery. BYD provides the largest battery of any electric bus supplier today with a 324 kWh total energy storage capacity. Further, BYD claims (as shown in the chart above) that when bus average speeds increased up to the maximum speed of 70 km/h (43 mph), that the overall bus efficiencies increased to 0.75 kWh/km traveled (equivalent to 1.2 kWh/mile) and the difference between “with” and “without air conditioning” is lessened.
> 
> The battery-electric bus was supplied by BYD Company under a service agreement and continues its evaluations in partnership with the Société de transport de Montreal (STM) until Spring of 2014.
> 
> _The BYD electric bus was nothing like anything we had seen or tested before, it was able to run our required 8-hour shift in service with only a night-time single charge at our bus garage. BYD’s bus itself has on-board chargers so that only 60 kW of grid AC power was delivered at night to the bus through a power interface. This made for very convenient charging of the electric bus so that no peak-rate power was consumed._
> 
> —Salah Barj
> 
> AVT was formed by Québec’s nine transit corporations for the evaluating of advanced, zero-emissions public transit technologies. The AVT team acquires buses and manages contracts for companies within the Urban Transit Association of Quebec (ATUQ) which includes: Société de transport de Montreal (STM); Transportation System Capital - Québec (RTC); BC Transit; Translink; Network transport de Longueuil (RTL); Société de transport de Laval (STL); Transit Corporation Levis; Société de transport de l’Outaouais (STO); Transportation Company Saguenay (STS); Société de transport de Sherbrooke; andSociété de transport de Trois-Rivières (STTR).
> 
> In London
> View attachment 310109
> 
> 
> News from India
> http://www.byd.cn/BYDEnglish/groupnews/article.jsp?articleId=184805


too much expensive for us


----------



## AndrewJin

BDforever said:


> too much expensive for us


Israel once bought 700 buses, one only cost 0.3-0.4 million dollars.
I think the more u buy the cheaper one unit will be. (different internal designs also determine the cost)
If the market in South Asia is big enough, it's viable for BYD to build a factory there like the one in US. The long-term fee is cheaper!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

AndrewJin said:


> Israel once bought 700 buses, one only cost 0.3-0.4 million dollars.
> I think the more u buy the cheaper one unit will be. (different internal designs also determine the cost)
> If the market in South Asia is big enough, it's viable for BYD to build a factory there like the one in US. The long-term fee is cheaper!



There is big bus producing hub just southeast of Bangalore (where the BYD buses are now operating). I would imagine if the user feedback is great and the economics make sense, we may see a joint venture factory there soon. India for sure needs a huge number of electric buses in coming years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

BDforever said:


> what is the price of electric car and buses ? and what are the operation cost per km ?



The price tag is quite steep but the operating cost is extremely low.

Operation cost of 10.8m-long electric buses operated by Pudong Public Transport Co. Ltd in Shanghai for exmaple gets as low as 0.4 yuan(6 US cents) per km.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

Nilgiri said:


> There is big bus producing hub just southeast of Bangalore (where the BYD buses are now operating). I would imagine if the user feedback is great and the economics make sense, we may see a joint venture factory there soon. India for sure needs a huge number of electric buses in coming years.


I hope BYD continue invest in R&D at a higher level.
Bring better products to the world!
And I hope the BYD factory in my city can be finished at soon as possible, we don't have one single BYD bus yet.
We say no to manufactured-in-Shenzhen bus.
We only prefer to Made-in-Wuhan buses!



cirr said:


> The price tag is quite steep but the operating cost is extremely low.
> 
> Operation cost of 10.8m-long electric buses operated by Pudong Public Transport Co. Ltd in Shanghai for exmaple gets as low as 0.4 yuan(6 US cents) per km.


Yes, the first purchase costs your bloody hell of money but subsequent maintenance and electricity fee is lower.
On electric bus, Shenzhen is way ahead than any city in China even Shenzhen is already a very clean city compared to other mega-city in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

AndrewJin said:


> I hope BYD continue invest in R&D at a higher level.
> Bring better products to the world!
> And I hope the BYD factory in my city can be finished at soon as possible, we don't have one single BYD bus yet.
> We say no to manufactured-in-Shenzhen bus.
> We only prefer to Made-in-Wuhan buses!
> 
> 
> Yes, the first purchase costs your bloody hell of money but subsequent maintenance and electricity fee is lower.
> On electric bus, Shenzhen is way ahead than any city in China even Shenzhen is already a very clean city compared to other mega-city in the world.



Fair enough. There is often such inter-regional rivalry/prestige in many countries of the world especially when going through expansion growth....and there is enough spread out demand for products and supply of workers.

Does Wuhan or nearby interior Chinese cities produce any electric buses currently or BYD is going to be the first?

I saw the BYD bus being tested in Ottawa some years back. I think we will be acquiring them shortly for quebec side operations....as will Montreal....because the tests results were very good:

http://www.byd.com/news/news-205.html

Its especially good here because we have a dedicated transitway infrastructure for buses so we can get the best benefit of running it at greater speed (which increases the efficiency in terms of power usage per distance).

More cities like Windsor and others are also lining up so that it becomes more feasible to get a BYD factory opened up in Canada somewhere too is what I read.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Nilgiri said:


> Fair enough. There is often such inter-regional rivalry/prestige in many countries of the world especially when going through expansion growth....and there is enough spread out demand for products and supply of workers.
> 
> Does Wuhan or nearby interior Chinese cities produce any electric buses currently or BYD is going to be the first?
> 
> I saw the BYD bus being tested in Ottawa some years back. I think we will be acquiring them shortly for quebec side operations....as will Montreal....because the tests results were very good.
> 
> More cities like Windsor and others are also lining up so that it becomes more feasible to get a BYD factory opened up in Canada somewhere too is what I read.


Hmm, most big cities here have their own brands....
Shanghai has 申沃
Zhengzhou has Yutong
Xiamen/Suzhou has Gold Dragon
Chengdu has Chengdu Bus
。。。
Every bus manufacture has electric bus...
Nearly all has overseas presence.

For example, in Wuhan we have our own Dongfeng bus, partially owned by the city government.
It has presence in 80+ domestic cities and a couple of developing countries like Thailand and Peru. Not so good compared to Gold Dragon, BYD and Yutong of course.

So, before BYD Wuhan is ready, we will prioritise purchase from Dongfeng.
We need some competition here, otherwise Dongfeng Bus will never get better.
















Nilgiri said:


> Fair enough. There is often such inter-regional rivalry/prestige in many countries of the world especially when going through expansion growth....and there is enough spread out demand for products and supply of workers.
> 
> Does Wuhan or nearby interior Chinese cities produce any electric buses currently or BYD is going to be the first?
> 
> I saw the BYD bus being tested in Ottawa some years back. I think we will be acquiring them shortly for quebec side operations....as will Montreal....because the tests results were very good:
> 
> http://www.byd.com/news/news-205.html
> 
> Its especially good here because we have a dedicated transitway infrastructure for buses so we can get the best benefit of running it at greater speed (which increases the efficiency in terms of power usage per distance).
> 
> More cities like Windsor and others are also lining up so that it becomes more feasible to get a BYD factory opened up in Canada somewhere too is what I read.


I think Canada just need to buy BYD from BYD America?
They are basically the same country to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

AndrewJin said:


> I think Canada just need to buy BYD from BYD America?
> They are basically the same country to me.



I dunno, Canada wants jobs badly these days. The Windsor mayor (Windsor is right next to Detroit so it has a vehicle manufacturing history) was saying he will be doing some kind of meetings with other officials all across Canada and put in a large total projected requirement to BYD so that they will set up a factory in Windsor and that will help Windsor's economy. I don't know what the details are, I read it somewhere some time ago in the newspaper.


----------



## AndrewJin

Nilgiri said:


> I dunno, Canada wants jobs badly these days. The Windsor mayor (Windsor is right next to Detroit so it has a vehicle manufacturing history) was saying he will be doing some kind of meetings with other officials all across Canada and put in a large total projected requirement to BYD so that they will set up a factory in Windsor and that will help Windsor's economy. I don't know what the details are, I read it somewhere some time ago in the newspaper.


The question is I think Canadian market is not big, byd has presence in US that is potentially for the entire North America. It is more advisable to build a branch in Brazil for South America. Unless Canada has a very strong desire to replace most conventional buses and at the same time only locally manufactured buses are allowed into the market. BYD can have multiple factories in China for the same reason, to break through very strong regional protectionism and any provincial market is big enough. We have 60 million people in my province and public buses are more important than in Canada (I guess?). CRRC's one subsidiary even builds a subway base in my city in competition with another subsidiary of CRRC, for the current 100km(180km by Dec 2016) future 800km-1000km+ subway! We also have several hundred bus lines in the city, most of which have a frequency every 5-10min. We need several thousand electric buses here, and thousands of in the province.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

BYD is only one of many Chinese auto makers that make electric trucks 

Foton electric trucks and special purpose vehicles
















JAC electric logistics vehicle















FAW electric refrigeration vehicle

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jlaw

AndrewJin said:


> Hmm, most big cities here have their own brands....
> Shanghai has 申沃
> Zhengzhou has Yutong
> Xiamen/Suzhou has Gold Dragon
> Chengdu has Chengdu Bus
> 。。。
> Every bus manufacture has electric bus...
> Nearly all has overseas presence.
> 
> For example, in Wuhan we have our own Dongfeng bus, partially owned by the city government.
> It has presence in 80+ domestic cities and a couple of developing countries like Thailand and Peru. Not so good compared to Gold Dragon, BYD and Yutong of course.
> 
> So, before BYD Wuhan is ready, we will prioritise purchase from Dongfeng.
> We need some competition here, otherwise Dongfeng Bus will never get better.
> View attachment 310115
> View attachment 310114
> View attachment 310117
> View attachment 310116
> 
> 
> 
> *I think Canada just need to buy BYD from BYD America?
> They are basically the same country to me*.



I have to admit Canada is all talk. Like I mentioned before, we talked about extending the subway lines to the northern part of Toronto's suburbs but that was in 1986. I think they might have started drilling the tunnels in 2015.

i can tell you that the majority of Canadian politicians do not like China. They make it very hard for Chinese companies to acquire assets in Canada. The last fiasco was with Wang Yi and Canadian reporter. They had fun with it for three days, but now it's forgotten.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Jlaw said:


> I have to admit Canada is all talk. Like I mentioned before, we talked about extending the subway lines to the northern part of Toronto's suburbs but that was in 1986. I think they might have started drilling the tunnels in 2015.
> 
> i can tell you that the majority of Canadian politicians do not like China. They make it very hard for Chinese companies to acquire assets in Canada. The last fiasco was with Wang Yi and Canadian reporter. They had fun with it for three days, but now it's forgotten.


I know the western style of politics is all about a show in which "charismatic talkers" are valued more than doers.
But in the old times, people in the west were really doing something, like how US had laid thousands of miles of railways and German the expressways.

It's very dangerous for them just to enjoy the moment. 
It won't take much time to taste the repercussions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jlaw

AndrewJin said:


> I know the western style of politics is all about a show in which "charismatic talkers" are valued more than doers.
> But in the old times, people in the west were really doing something, like how US had laid thousands of miles of railways and German the expressways.
> 
> It's very dangerous for them just to enjoy the moment.
> It won't take much time to taste the repercussions.


In the old days Canada had the Chinese build their railway system. But not anymore. Complacency is always a recipe for disaster. As long as China continue to strive forward it keeps the country strong.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*IFOY test winner: BYD electric forklift ECB18C triumphs at CeMAT*
* 06/02/2016*

Hanover 31/05/2016: The first exhibition appearance of the BYD electric forklift ECB18C at CeMAT, where it was awarded the IFOY Award by a selected international jury from economic, science and technical media, caused a sensation. Directly after its nomination, the forklift was introduced with the following assessment: "The BYD electric forklift does not need to fear comparison with its European competitors. On the contrary, BYD electric forklifts offer a real added value for the operators with their economic and sustainable battery technology," said a member of the jury. Visitors to the BYD booth at CeMAT were thrilled by the IFOY test winner and the other BYD exhibition innovations such as low and high platform trucks and tractors.







IFOY Award 2016 Winner BYD ECB18C

"We are very pleased with our victory and the IFOY AWARD for our BYD electric forklift ECB18C in the category of counterbalance forklifts up to a loading capacity of 3.5tons. This award is also a confirmation of the outstanding advantages of this forklift series," says Javier Contijoch, Director BYD Forklift Europe. 

According to the current IFOY innovation report, the advantages of the Iron-Phosphate technology as a real innovation are of particular importance. The "use of Iron-Phosphate as the cathode material offers significant advantages. The battery has a higher output density, which has positive effects in particular for forklifts”. A "longer lifetime and improved operating safety" is confirmed. Longer working times in refrigerated warehouses are possible "due to a low temperature resistance down to minus 40°C." Working at temperatures up to 60°C is also no problem. The environmental compatibility and cheap disposal of the battery are achieved by "not using cobalt" as well as a "lower lithium demand." 

In fact: the original BYD Iron-Phosphate battery has unique features which offer unparalleled operating cost savings. For all BYD products, machines and technology units, the original BYD Iron-Phosphate battery plays an indispensable key role.

*BYD electric forklifts offer investors a completely new efficiency perspective*

The management of companies operating BYD forklift trucks can act now to reduce investment, always a top-level issue. Operating cost savings of up to 40% due to the latest maintenance-free Iron-Phosphate battery in combination with the user-friendly high-speed charging technology of BYD make the decision much easier. As fantastic as the savings effect sounds, they have been fully proven. No other applied technology in the materials handling/logistics processes has such a comparable enormous savings potential. 

The difference between conventional, traditional lead-acid batteries and the original BYD Iron-Phosphate batteries is simply too great, and the advantages are clear to see. The exciting features of the original BYD Iron-Phosphate battery are its ultra-long lifetime and an exceptional warranty of 8 years or 10,000 operating hours. The forklift may continue to be used for many years after the warranty time has expired, since at least 65% of the battery capacity is still available. The charging system means there are no battery gases to escape and this saves costs for expensive special charging rooms. 

The innovations that BYD has presented under the slogan "Save money - Save battery - Safe future" at the world’s leading exhibition for intra-logistics, CeMAT in Hanover at the beginning of June 2016, shows the passionate commitment of the engineers and designers to advance the innovations in the electric forklifts segment and as a full-line provider for storage technology.

*ECB 18C electric forklift - that's what a winner looks like*

The BYD electric forklifts of all loading capacity classes offer full power right from the start. The ECB 18C with a loading capacity of 1.8tons and three wheels is intended for transport and lifting purposes in many areas. The latest energy source and energy transfer technology consisting of a permanently installed, maintenance-free, original BYD Iron-Phosphate battery and a portable BYD high-speed charging unit with 80V sets new efficiency standards. The 1.8ton vehicle receives its energy from an 80V, 230Ah BYD Iron-Phosphate battery.






Winning model ECB18C

*BYD moves the future*

BYD offers a powerful network of local dealers for intra-logistics equipment in Germany, the Netherlands, Belgium, Switzerland, Ireland, U.K. and Portugal. A dealer network is in the process of being established in France, Spain, Austria and other European countries.

Many decision makers have already recognized that the usage of the original BYD battery future technology offers their companies a significant advantage. If companies want to benefit from the efficiency potentials of the economically working BYD electric forklifts and storage technology devices, they must make the right decisions on the top level of management. Drive and energy source systems in intra-logistics, which are harmful to the environment and only used out of habit, should be replaced by efficient long-time functional BYD battery technology. 

An enormous operating cost saving of up to 40% by using the BYD Iron-Phosphate battery technology can have a positive effect on the competitiveness of companies all over the world. In the meantime, BYD pushes forward the development of efficient, environment-friendly concepts for material handling, people transport and energy management. 

*Double exhibition premiere*

As well as the IFOY Award winner, BYD also launched at CeMAT 2016 the low platform truck PTP20H with a loading capacity of 2 tons and the high platform truck EPS14 with a loading capacity of 1400kg. Another BYD innovation for production areas where forklifts cannot be used is the electric tractor T50 with a trailer payload of 5tons and powerful, maintenance-free 48V AC three-phase current drive is used for tugger and logistics trains.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GS Zhou

AndrewJin said:


> The question is I think Canadian market is not big, byd has presence in US that is potentially for the entire North America. It is more advisable to build a branch in Brazil for South America. Unless Canada has a very strong desire to replace most conventional buses and at the same time only locally manufactured buses are allowed into the market. BYD can have multiple factories in China for the same reason, to break through very strong regional protectionism and any provincial market is big enough. We have 60 million people in my province and public buses are more important than in Canada (I guess?). CRRC's one subsidiary even builds a subway base in my city in competition with another subsidiary of CRRC, for the current 100km(180km by Dec 2016) future 800km-1000km+ subway! We also have several hundred bus lines in the city, most of which have a frequency every 5-10min. We need several thousand electric buses here, and thousands of in the province.


Wuhan has the plan to build 1000km metro lines? I am shocked by the number you mentioned!


----------



## Nilgiri

AndrewJin said:


> The question is I think Canadian market is not big, byd has presence in US that is potentially for the entire North America. It is more advisable to build a branch in Brazil for South America. Unless Canada has a very strong desire to replace most conventional buses and at the same time only locally manufactured buses are allowed into the market. BYD can have multiple factories in China for the same reason, to break through very strong regional protectionism and any provincial market is big enough. We have 60 million people in my province and public buses are more important than in Canada (I guess?). CRRC's one subsidiary even builds a subway base in my city in competition with another subsidiary of CRRC, for the current 100km(180km by Dec 2016) future 800km-1000km+ subway! We also have several hundred bus lines in the city, most of which have a frequency every 5-10min. We need several thousand electric buses here, and thousands of in the province.



Many of the major cities of Canada are looking to replace with electric buses from now till 2030. We will see if anything materialises. The Windsor mayor could just be doing some publicity thing as well....since Canada is indeed completely open to US market/suppliers.


----------



## AndrewJin

GS Zhou said:


> Wuhan has the plan to build 1000km metro lines? I am shocked by the number you mentioned!


O yes....





At the end of this year it will be nearly 200km with the inauguration of the airport line and subway line 6.
And in 2017, subway line 7 & 8 and several suburban lines will open.
Now at least 10 subways (or extension) are under construction.

*2020*






*2050 (intercity HSRs included)*
30+ million people live in Wuhan and 8 cities around Wuhan





*At the moment 
4 lines, 2 cross-Yangtze River tunnels!
Linking all three railway/HSR stations and major coach terminals *
(line one a decade ago, L2 in 2012, L4 in 2013, L4 second phase in 2014, L3 in 2015)
daily ridership 2million

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GS Zhou

AndrewJin said:


> O yes....
> View attachment 310228
> 
> 
> At the end of this year it will be nearly 200km with the inauguration of the airport line and subway line 6.
> And in 2017, subway line 7 & 8 and several suburban lines will open.
> Now at least 10 subways (or extension) are under construction.
> 
> *2020*
> 
> View attachment 310230
> 
> 
> *2050 (intercity HSRs included)*
> 30+ million people live in Wuhan and 8 cities around Wuhan
> View attachment 310231
> 
> 
> *At the moment
> 4 lines, 2 cross-Yangtze River tunnels!
> Linking all three railway/HSR stations and major coach terminals *
> (line one a decade ago, L2 in 2012, L4 in 2013, L4 second phase in 2014, L3 in 2015)
> daily ridership 2million
> View attachment 310232


武汉威武! 拜服!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Nilgiri said:


> Many of the major cities of Canada are looking to replace with electric buses from now till 2030. We will see if anything materialises. The Windsor mayor could just be doing some publicity thing as well....since Canada is indeed completely open to US market/suppliers.


Then it's easy to buy from BYD US.
Easy commission money from quick purchase!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## somebozo

The products Chinese export to North America and Europe are way different in quality than the stuff they export to middle east...i think the third grade of quality is reserved for export to middle east.


----------



## AndrewJin

GS Zhou said:


> 武汉威武! 拜服!


Shanghai Metro already 600+km and will reach 1000km before 2030.
I think it's easy for Wuhan Metro to reach 600-800km, I'm not sure about 1000+km.
Maybe they will add trams and intercity HSRs to satellite cities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Sales of green cars charge ahead*

By Anna Lu

June 14, 2016, Tuesday

CHINA’S car sales are driving toward a global trend of low growth despite a rebound in May but sales of new-energy cars are powering ahead, data released by the China Association of Automobile Manufacturers yesterday showed.

*Deliveries of passenger cars and commercial vehicles rose 9.8 percent last month*, bringing the accumulative increase of this year to 7 percent from 6 percent in April, while the combined volume of sales amounted to 10.8 million units.

The passenger car segment, making the bulk of the sales, grew 7.8 percent over the past five months. But this increase paled when compared with the double-digit growth figures in what was known as the Chinese auto market’s golden era, which is now a thing of the past.

“The lower growth rate of the Chinese automobile market is aligning with the global automobile industry growth norms,” Wang Xia, chairman of the Automotive Committee of the China Council for the Promotion of International Trade, said at the Global Automotive Forum held recently in Chongqing.

But the sport-utility vehicle market in China was one of the few bright spots as their sales surged 45 percent during the January-May period.

Another spotlight was green vehicles powered purely or partly by electric batteries.

*Combined sales of green vehicles rose 1.3 times on annual basis to around 126,000 units to rank as the biggest gainer in the auto market, with domestic carmakers poised to become the biggest beneficiaries.*

*The combined volume of green vehicles took up under 2 percent of the total volume of cars sold*. But the level of market penetration was already enough to power China to overtake the US to become the largest seller of new-energy cars last year.

Wang said electric vehicles in China have gone past the stage of “borrowing” core technologies and are now charging toward the stage of “leading development” in which the country now boasts independent intellectual property rights and new technology for further innovation as shown by Internet firms like LeEco and NextEV.

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/business/auto/Sales-of-green-cars-charge-ahead/shdaily.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

somebozo said:


> The products Chinese export to North America and Europe are way different in quality than the stuff they export to middle east...i think the third grade of quality is reserved for export to middle east.


It depends if they want branded products or unbranded products...
Or if they want branded products, how mean they are gonna be in negotiation of price.
Merchants from Middle East are famous for bargaining at the cost of quality in China though they are rich at home.



GS Zhou said:


> 武汉威武! 拜服!


Wuhan was fu*cked up by mayors from outside the province before 2000s.
It is since 2010 that construction of subways has been at a crazy speed to compensate the historic sh*ts left by incompetent local leaders.
The price is big, and we are paying the price.

Look at these communities, Wuhan has missed the best timing when the housing was cheap.
Now the city government cannot afford land acquisition and compensation for local residents.
Fu*cked up place, no treatment，and locals are just greedy.
To demolish one 5- story house (at least 2 floors are illegal), one resident could get at least 0.5-1 million dollars.
It's not Shanghai....








Hope every place can be like this...
High density and high transport efficiency but with parks and plazas 
*Downtown Hanyang District, Wuhan*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

Nilgiri said:


> Many of the major cities of Canada are looking to replace with electric buses from now till 2030. We will see if anything materialises. The Windsor mayor could just be doing some publicity thing as well....since Canada is indeed completely open to US market/suppliers.


It's a talk thing. It's Canadian politicians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jhungary

AndrewJin said:


> The question is I think Canadian market is not big, byd has presence in US that is potentially for the entire North America. It is more advisable to build a branch in Brazil for South America. Unless Canada has a very strong desire to replace most conventional buses and at the same time only locally manufactured buses are allowed into the market. BYD can have multiple factories in China for the same reason, to break through very strong regional protectionism and any provincial market is big enough. We have 60 million people in my province and public buses are more important than in Canada (I guess?). CRRC's one subsidiary even builds a subway base in my city in competition with another subsidiary of CRRC, for the current 100km(180km by Dec 2016) future 800km-1000km+ subway! We also have several hundred bus lines in the city, most of which have a frequency every 5-10min. We need several thousand electric buses here, and thousands of in the province.



You do know this is the other way around? Right?

Most US Buses (Electric or Diesel) were made in Canada, the only remaining Buses or Coach in the US were Navistar, Blue Bird and GMC buses, almost all of them now solely made school buses. The last Commuter Bus company hold out til 2003 and sold to Canada's New Flyer.

So, for buses in north America, Canada is a lot bigger market than the US. 



Nilgiri said:


> Many of the major cities of Canada are looking to replace with electric buses from now till 2030. We will see if anything materialises. The Windsor mayor could just be doing some publicity thing as well....since Canada is indeed completely open to US market/suppliers.



It is impossible to replace all city run around buses route to electric bus, the range these buses offered is not suitable for medium to long haul bus route, it may be suitable to some shuttle or urban loop service, but definitely not enough for suburban run.

In the US, an average bus route runs from anywhere between 30-50 mile, and about 50 km to 70 km in Australia. A single electric bus can have about 150 km range or 4 hours on station, which means a single bus would only be good for 2 round trip and they would need to be go back to the depot. Compare to the range the Diesel electric bus offer, you will need 3 or 4 electric bus to replace one single Diesel Electric bus on the same route.

Unless they can figure out how to WIfi Charge the bus or make the battery last longer, Electric Bus cannot replace most of the Diesel Bus route in near future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

jhungary said:


> In the US, an average bus route runs from anywhere between 30-50 mile, and about 50 km to 70 km in Australia.


Hehe, highly doubted.
Are u sure? Probably never take a public bus in real life?
When I was in Perth, I used public buses everyday (Bassendean to Subiaco) and traveled extensively in big Aussie cities.
Better for you to do some research....
A bus in Brisbane, for example BUZ number 140 on the "fast" southeast busway from CBD to a very remote suburb, it takes 60 minutes to cover a distance of 25km (and it's called express service) if there is no congestion near Cultural Centre.
Though I do realise Australia has little interest in electric buses unlike under major countries.
Bigger city like Shenzhen can do it, but they have their own electric bus industry.
@ahojunk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

jhungary said:


> You do know this is the other way around? Right?
> 
> Most US Buses (Electric or Diesel) were made in Canada, the only remaining Buses or Coach in the US were Navistar, Blue Bird and GMC buses, almost all of them now solely made school buses. The last Commuter Bus company hold out til 2003 and sold to Canada's New Flyer.
> 
> So, for buses in north America, Canada is a lot bigger market than the US.
> 
> 
> 
> It is impossible to replace all city run around buses route to electric bus, the range these buses offered is not suitable for medium to long haul bus route, it may be suitable to some shuttle or urban loop service, but definitely not enough for suburban run.
> 
> In the US, an average bus route runs from anywhere between 30-50 mile, and about 50 km to 70 km in Australia. A single electric bus can have about 150 km range or 4 hours on station, which means a single bus would only be good for 2 round trip and they would need to be go back to the depot. Compare to the range the Diesel electric bus offer, you will need 3 or 4 electric bus to replace one single Diesel Electric bus on the same route.
> 
> Unless they can figure out how to WIfi Charge the bus or make the battery last longer, Electric Bus cannot replace most of the Diesel Bus route in near future.



Its not going to be 100% replacement obviously. But a certain large percentange for routes it makes sense. Hybrid buses are much more prevalent in the long term plans for my city and others.


----------



## jhungary

AndrewJin said:


> Hehe, highly doubted.
> Are u sure? Probably never take a public bus in real life?
> When I was in Perth, I used public buses everyday (Bassendean to Subiaco) and traveled extensively in big Aussie cities.
> Better for you to do some research....
> A bus in Brisbane, for example BUZ number 140 on the "fast" southeast busway from CBD to a very remote suburb, it takes 60 minutes to cover a distance of 25km (and it's called express service) if there is no congestion near Cultural Centre.
> Though I do realise Australia has little interest in electric buses unlike under major countries.
> Bigger city like Shenzhen can do it, but they have their own electric bus industry.
> @ahojunk



lol, you took 2 bus routes and try to argue all Australian Buses route are short??

Have you actually been on any Public Transport in Australia? I am not talking about Express, how many express route is there in each city?

I lived in Sydney, I took 4 bus trip to and from work everyday. And with those 4 trips, 2 of them are medium range, and 2 of them are long. In Sydney, my city, buses route were divided by sections, from 1 to 15. Each section is about 2 to 3 Kilometers. For example. 2 sections bus ride from Parramatta City Interchange would get you to Woolworth in Granville, that's 4.5 km by car. 15 section would bring you about 45 km one way.

In Sydney, most City buses have 15 section, some less, but mostly more. it is not at all uncommon to have a bus to go over 60 minutes on a single trip. 705 from Parramatta to Blacktown Station Interchange. In a perfect day, it ran about 71 minutes from Blacktown to Parramatta. Which cover approximately 50 km ONE TRIP.

http://www.cdcbus.com.au/IgnitionSuite/uploads/docs/705 Timetable 30 April 2016.pdf

372 or 374 which is from City to Coogee, each runs about 40 minutes. That's a normal city route.

Depending on the Bus Company and the service they ran, usually if the bus company is a cross MetroCity, it will have a long haul service. Buses like 520, which connects Parramatta to City, would have a 82 minute travel time one way. Which approximately cover 65 km distant.

Then you have Metrobus, which connect MULTIPLE cities. M91 goes from Parramatta to Bankstown then to Hurstville, it take a whopping 110 minutes travel time.

Finally, intercity coaches, basically, it is a long haul route, which goes 200+ km route (like transitNSW regional coaches from Casino to Brisbane)

There are more intercity buses route than express route or city shuttle routes in Australia in general, for example, Hillbus (www.cdcbus.com.au) have appox 70% of their route have a travel time greater than 40 minutes, only 10% of their route are express/shuttle which is lower than 40 minutes, so you can go figure.


----------



## AndrewJin

jhungary said:


> lol, you took 2 bus routes and try to argue all Australian Buses route are short??
> 
> Have you actually been on any Public Transport in Australia? I am not talking about Express, how many express route is there in each city?
> 
> I lived in Sydney, I took 4 bus trip to and from work everyday. And with those 4 trips, 2 of them are medium range, and 2 of them are long. In Sydney, my city, buses route were divided by sections, from 1 to 15. Each section is about 2 to 3 Kilometers. For example. 2 sections bus ride from Parramatta City Interchange would get you to Woolworth in Granville, that's 4.5 km by car. 15 section would bring you about 45 km one way.
> 
> In Sydney, most City buses have 15 section, some less, but mostly more. it is not at all uncommon to have a bus to go over 60 minutes on a single trip. 705 from Parramatta to Blacktown Station Interchange. In a perfect day, it ran about 71 minutes from Blacktown to Parramatta. Which cover approximately 50 km ONE TRIP.
> 
> http://www.cdcbus.com.au/IgnitionSuite/uploads/docs/705 Timetable 30 April 2016.pdf
> 
> 372 or 374 which is from City to Coogee, each runs about 40 minutes. That's a normal city route.
> 
> Depending on the Bus Company and the service they ran, usually if the bus company is a cross MetroCity, it will have a long haul service. Buses like 520, which connects Parramatta to City, would have a 82 minute travel time one way. Which approximately cover 65 km distant.
> 
> Then you have Metrobus, which connect MULTIPLE cities. M91 goes from Parramatta to Bankstown then to Hurstville, it take a whopping 110 minutes travel time.
> 
> Finally, intercity coaches, basically, it is a long haul route, which goes 200+ km route (like transitNSW regional coaches from Casino to Brisbane)
> 
> There are more intercity buses route than express route or city shuttle routes in Australia in general, for example, Hillbus (www.cdcbus.com.au) have appox 70% of their route have a travel time greater than 40 minutes, only 10% of their route are express/shuttle which is lower than 40 minutes, so you can go figure.


lol.
U do realize you are talking about Australia in general not Sydney alone right?
In Brisbane and Perth, bus routes are short.

4 bus trip?
That must be very ill designed network.

We are talking about bus within a city. It's really a waste of time(unless u have trash time) to discuss long-distance coach.

Australia should seriously consider do something, not just only think about beef export and detain offshore refuge seeker.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jhungary

Nilgiri said:


> Its not going to be 100% replacement obviously. But a certain large percentange for routes it makes sense. Hybrid buses are much more prevalent in the long term plans for my city and others.



Well, I still don't think it is possible even for half the route. Electric bus technology is not mature enough to stay out there as long as the DE Buses. And Electric bus only have a lower operation cost if you count them bus on bus, one on one. Problem is, you will need more than 1 Electric Bus to replace a single Diesel Electric, Buses usually run 16 hours a day, a electric bus can only stay out for at most 3 hours (4 hours full range but then you need to return to depot for service too) while a single Diesel Bus can stay out for 10+ hours, traditional wisdom suggested that you will need 3 Electric bus to replace one single Diesel Bus, by then the maintenance cost would be different.

Again, until better recharge or better battery technology, I cannot see electric bus replacing even a minor portion of DE bus routes. Considering there are more than 20,000 diesel/DE bus in US at the moment only less than 1000 electric. This alone is saying something here



AndrewJin said:


> lol.
> U do realize you are talking about Australia in general not Sydney alone right?
> In Brisbane and Perth, bus routes are short.
> 
> 4 bus trip?
> That must be very ill defined network.



I used to live in Logan, Brisbane. and also Tottenham in Melbourne, I know how buses works there, beside, Sydney and Melbourne alone have half the Australian Population, would you think Sydney and Melbourne have a lot more buses than the rest of the Australia combine??

If you have to pick a city to represent Australia (which you are doing it yourself too), Perth (the City you are using) is not a good indication, it's like I compare the public transport infrastructure in ACT then conclude the whole Australia is like what it was in ACT.

The big 3 buses company in Perth Operate some 1,390 bus fleet

Swan Transit - 492
Transdev WA - 548
Path Transit - 350

The Big 4 buses company in Sydney Operate some 4000 buses,

State Transit alone operate 2159 buses in all route,
followed by 781 with busway,
445 with Transdev and
1140 with combined CDC service (hillbus, westbus, Hunter Valley Buses.

Then you have smaller buses company and coaches company that operate regional route and intercity route as well as runaround route, which have another 1,000 buses added to the tally.

I took 4 buses because I cannot drive and there were no train where I live and where I work. Bus network is a lot better than train network in Sydney.

And lol just because China is good at electric bus, that does not necessarily mean Electric bus is the modern messiah of public transport. There is a reason why nobody ever interested in Electric bus in the first place. So you can save your "Beef" and "Asylum Seeker" argument.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*BYD sets sights on streetcar network in smaller cities*
China Daily, June 7, 2016

Chinese electric-car maker BYD Co Ltd will develop an *electric streetcar network in smaller cities within the next five years to further expand its business*, but some industry insiders say its plan lacks feasibility.

BYD Chairman and Chief Executive Wang Chuanfu made the announcement during the company's shareholders meeting on Monday.

According to Wang, electric streetcars will be deployed in the country's second-, third- and fourth-tier cities, though he did not elaborate.

*The company said it has already set up a light-rail transit research institute to pave the way for the future development of the business.*

"Compared with the metro, construction of streetcar networks requires less time, capital and technology, and the cost of operation and maintenance is relatively low," said Cheng Tao, deputy head of the College of Urban Rail Transit at Shenzhen University.

"But due to their slower speed, the efficiency of streetcars is lower than that of subways. While subways can carry 12,000 passengers per hour, streetcars can only take about 7,000."

Cheng said the lower cost of construction, operation and maintenance of streetcar networks is something that governments in small cities would be able to afford. Investment and financing channels as well as forms of operation can also be diverse, he added.

"Therefore, it is easy to achieve and promote, while at the same time easing traffic pressure in those cities."

Yu Qingjiao, president of Battery.com.cn, a leading website on the new-energy industry, however, is not that optimistic about the outlook for streetcars.

Electric streetcars may work well in short-distance transportation, for example in tourist attractions in a city, he said.

"But when it comes to applying it across the city, its feasibility is low as it is closely related to urban planning. There is little possibility that a city can allocate a certain part of its land to building rail lines," Yu said.

"The development of streetcar networks in cities faces many difficulties."

Yu's view was echoed by another analyst who declined to give his name.

"Building a streetcar network will take up a lot of road resources in a city and it is not that viable as traffic in many cities is already very congested," said the analyst from Essence Securities.

However, he added that developing streetcar networks may lessen the financial strain on governments in terms of subsidizing electric buses.

"At present, the subsidy for an electric bus can reach 500,000 yuan (US$76,219) per year or even more. That is a huge burden for governments. Streetcars, if propelled by power from cables, will help reduce the use of batteries, thereby contributing to savings in government spending."

BYD's Wang said the company's revenue is expected to top 100 billion yuan this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Trams?


----------



## qwerrty

*BYD in France, automakers launch DrivingZEV*
Jun 15th 2016 at 5:59PM

BYD is making big moves with its electric buses in France. At the Transport Publics show in Paris, the Chinese automaker had its French debut of its 39-foot bus, along with the announcement of the sale of 16 EV buses to various French operators. Additionally, Parisian transport company RATP is undertaking a six-month trial of BYD's electric bus. From September 2016 until February 2017, the bus will run on two different routes in the French capital as the country looks to shift to cleaner fleets. "This is a significant step for BYD since France and in particular Paris is recognized as a public transport thought leader globally," says BYD Europe Managing Director Isbrand Ho. "We heard of the tremendous commitment to improving air quality by both the French government and the Paris regional government when we attended the UN's COP21 discussions here last December. Now, we are delighted to be contributing one of our buses to the trial program underway in the city." Read more about the bus sales here, and learn more about the trial with RATP here.

Colorado has signed legislation to promote EV sales through a revised income tax credit. House Bill 1332 streamlines existing EV tax incentives, which were based on a complicated formula involving battery size, car price, and federal tax credits. The new credit applies to any car with a battery bigger than 4 kWh. When purchasing, the buyer gets a $5,000 income tax credit. Lessees can claim a $2,500 credit. Furthermore, the customer can transfer the credit to a dealer or financing agency, essentially making it a point-of-sale incentive. Colorado expects the new legislation to further accelerate EV sales, which were up 10 percent in 2015 compared to 2014, despite the confusing credit math. Read more from the Southwest Energy Efficiency Project.

The Association of Global Automakers has launched DrivingZEV.com. The new website serves to provide information about green vehicle technologies, offerings from automakers, and track sales and progress toward zero-emission vehicle goals throughout the US. "The green vehicle marketplace is still relatively young, and consumer education is a significant component of DrivingZEV.com," says Global Automakers President and CEO John Bozzella. "We are committed to seeing these technologies succeed and hope that by increasing awareness of the new and exciting products out there we can help these states as they try to reach their ZEV requirements." Visit DrivingZEV, or read more in the press release below.



Code:


http://www.autoblog.com/2016/06/15/byd-france-automakers-launch-drivingzev/


*BYD, Nissan And Tesla Lead Worldwide EV Sales In First Four Months Of 2016*
2 days ago



Code:


http://insideevs.com/byd-nissan-tesla-leads-plug-electric-car-sales-first-four-months-2016/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## qwerrty

byd qc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

qwerrty said:


>



Japanese companies are rather strong, either. I am surprised Volt so weak. They have been in the market for perhaps more than eight years.


----------



## cirr

*BYD to make 5,000 electric buses annually*

China Daily, June 18, 2016

Chinese electric-car maker BYD Co Ltd's new commercial vehicle factory in Qingdao, Shandong province, started production on Thursday. The facility is expected to manufacture up to 5,000 electric buses annually worth 10 billion yuan ($1.5 billion).

"We will deliver more new-energy buses and our operational experience to Qingdao," said BYD Chairman and CEO Wang Chuanfu.

"Meanwhile, we will continue to increase the capacity of the manufacturing base, from 1,000 units of electric buses in the beginning, to 5,000 units eventually," Wang added.

Built at a total cost of 3 billion yuan, the plant covers 66 hectares. It will also be BYD's Shandong headquarters, export center for its electric buses and its research and development center.

On Thursday, BYD delivered the first batch of its K9 electric buses to Qingdao Jowin Group, one of the city's leading public transport operators.

K9 is a 42-seat electric bus with a battery range up to 350 kilometers. It has a 12-meter body and other features including an electric air suspension system and a smart key system.

"Shandong is the second-biggest auto market in China," said Zhang Yu, managing director of Automotive Foresight Co.

"BYD's move is very likely to seize the Shandong market, as well as the North China market," he added. The company sold about 62,000 new-energy vehicles worldwide in 2016, up 235 percent year-on-year.

Wang said BYD was among the top sellers of new-energy vehicles in 2015, accounting for 11 percent of the global market.

http://www.china.org.cn/business/2016-06/18/content_38693313.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*BYD (Shandong) to make 5,000 electric buses annually*
China Daily, June 18, 2016

Chinese electric-car maker BYD Co Ltd's new commercial vehicle factory in Qingdao, Shandong province, started production on Thursday. The facility is expected to manufacture up to 5,000 electric buses annually worth 10 billion yuan ($1.5 billion).

*"We will deliver more new-energy buses and our operational experience to Qingdao,"* said BYD Chairman and CEO Wang Chuanfu.

"Meanwhile, we will continue to increase the capacity of the manufacturing base, *from 1,000 units of electric buses in the beginning, to 5,000 units eventually,"* Wang added.

Built at a total cost of 3 billion yuan, the plant covers 66 hectares. It will also be BYD's Shandong headquarters, export center for its electric buses and its research and development center.

On Thursday, BYD delivered the first batch of its K9 electric buses to Qingdao Jowin Group, one of the city's leading public transport operators.

*K9 is a 42-seat electric bus with a battery range up to 350 kilometers. It has a 12-meter body and other features including an electric air suspension system and a smart key system.*

"Shandong is the second-biggest auto market in China," said Zhang Yu, managing director of Automotive Foresight Co.

"BYD's move is very likely to seize the Shandong market, as well as the North China market," he added. The company sold about 62,000 new-energy vehicles worldwide in 2016, up 235 percent year-on-year.

Wang said BYD was among the top sellers of new-energy vehicles in 2015, accounting for 11 percent of the global market.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *BYD (Shandong) to make 5,000 electric buses annually*
> China Daily, June 18, 2016
> 
> Chinese electric-car maker BYD Co Ltd's new commercial vehicle factory in Qingdao, Shandong province, started production on Thursday. The facility is expected to manufacture up to 5,000 electric buses annually worth 10 billion yuan ($1.5 billion).
> 
> *"We will deliver more new-energy buses and our operational experience to Qingdao,"* said BYD Chairman and CEO Wang Chuanfu.
> 
> "Meanwhile, we will continue to increase the capacity of the manufacturing base, *from 1,000 units of electric buses in the beginning, to 5,000 units eventually,"* Wang added.
> 
> Built at a total cost of 3 billion yuan, the plant covers 66 hectares. It will also be BYD's Shandong headquarters, export center for its electric buses and its research and development center.
> 
> On Thursday, BYD delivered the first batch of its K9 electric buses to Qingdao Jowin Group, one of the city's leading public transport operators.
> 
> *K9 is a 42-seat electric bus with a battery range up to 350 kilometers. It has a 12-meter body and other features including an electric air suspension system and a smart key system.*
> 
> "Shandong is the second-biggest auto market in China," said Zhang Yu, managing director of Automotive Foresight Co.
> 
> "BYD's move is very likely to seize the Shandong market, as well as the North China market," he added. The company sold about 62,000 new-energy vehicles worldwide in 2016, up 235 percent year-on-year.
> 
> Wang said BYD was among the top sellers of new-energy vehicles in 2015, accounting for 11 percent of the global market.


I'm wondering when will BYD Wuhan start manufacturing...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> I'm wondering when will BYD Wuhan start manufacturing...



BYD is going to end up with at least 20 manufacturing bases crisscrossing the country thanks to local or regional protectionism.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> BYD is going to end up with at least 20 manufacturing bases crisscrossing the country thanks to local or regional protectionism.


Produce in Hubei!
Or we're gonna build a wall around Hubei and Mexicans will pay it!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> Produce in Hubei!
> Or we're gonna build a wall around Hubei and Mexicans will pay it!



Taking a leaf out of Taiyuan's book? 

*Taiyuan plans to build an electric car production base with annual output of 20,000 units annually by 2020. Chinese car firm BYD opened a 4-billion-yuan electric car plant there in March.*

Also

*Fenghua Undertakes BYD New Energy Vehicle Project*

Fenghua officially signed the contract to undertake BYD New Energy Vehicle Project in the *Ningbo* & Shanghai Investment and Cooperation Meeting held on the afternoon of May 25th. As a vital project introduced to Fenghua, it will make up for the city’s weakness in the production of new energy vehicles, improve the industrial chain, and fuel the development of Ningbo’s auto industry. Meanwhile, it will also attract the settlement of a host of auto parts manufacturers.

The production base of BYD new energy vehicles is located in Binhai New Zone and will occupy an area of 300mu with an additional 600mu as back-up. The project will be carried out in two phases with a total investment of 3.5bn yuan of which 1bn yuan is for Phase One that’s to be initiated in June of 2016 and finished in the second quarter of 2017. Phase Two will start in 2018.

According to the statistics from China Association of Automobile Manufacturers, 340,471 new energy vehicles were produced of which 331,092 were sold in 2015. With an annual sale of 60,000 new energy cars, BYD indisputably ranked as the largest seller in global market

PS If I were Wang Chuanfu，I'd make a bid for Tianqi Lithium and turn BYD into a trillion yuan(market cap) company by 2025. 

PSS Shenzhen plans to make its bus fleet 100% electric in 2017. That's 16000 busesworth some 40 billion yuan. I am sure BYD will be the biggest beneficiary。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

AndrewJin said:


> Produce in Hubei!
> Or we're gonna build a wall around Hubei and Mexicans will pay it!


.
Ok, I gave you a [Like] for making me laugh.

But, can you please stop behaving like Donald Trump? lol.


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> .
> Ok, I gave you a [Like] for making me laugh.
> 
> But, can you please stop behaving like Donald Trump? lol.


I'm his fan.
I can give him 10 yuan if he is gonna build that wall.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> Produce in Hubei!
> Or we're gonna build a wall around Hubei and Mexicans will pay it!



That's the best joke sine this year, LOL.

But seriously, too much protectionism might endanger development.

Luckily, China's provinces GDP is as big (and bigger than) as some countries, so, investing in local markets should not be much problem. This also helps solidify domestic monopoly -- not that foreigners would be able to compete against BYD.


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> That's the best joke sine this year, LOL.
> 
> But seriously, too much protectionism might endanger development.
> 
> Luckily, China's provinces GDP is as big (and bigger than) as some countries, so, investing in local markets should not be much problem. This also helps solidify domestic monopoly -- not that foreigners would be able to compete against BYD.



The flow of overseas deals for BYD continues 

*New, “Much Improved” BYD Electric Bus Gets First 15 Orders In France*

June 19th, 2016 by Zachary Shahan 

Originally published on _EV Obsession_.

Context & commentary: As I just wrote in preface to a BYD electric truck story, among hardcore EV enthusiasts, BYD is well known as the world’s leading manufacturer of electric buses, and also as the leading manufacturer of electric cars in China. Even back in 2013, the head of Barcelona’s transit agency told me that BYD’s electric buses (which it had been testing for a few months) were cost-competitive with conventional diesel buses on a lifetime basis. The situation has only gotten better since then, and the last spreadsheet I saw on the matter made electric the obvious choice simply from a financial point of view.

There have been several trials programs with BYD electric buses in Europe, North America, and South America in the past few years (China is gobbling them up like they are french fries), and as far as I know, they’ve all gone well. So, many readers and I have been wondering when we’ll start seeing big orders of the buses, but due to the slow nature of turning over bus fleets, we mostly see orders of a handful of buses at a time.

16 buses isn’t a huge order, and it’s not actually one order but several (from different operators), but it’s yet another sign that BYD is making critical inroads at transit agencies and convincing leadership that its electric buses are the best buses on the market for them.

Highlights:


First 15 of BYD’s all-new electric bus model
“Much improved battery technology means that only two battery packs are necessary, allowing increased passenger space in a typical European layout, improved driver visibility and reduced weight.”
The press release from BYD:

*BYD bus on Show in Paris: First 16 vehicles sold, RATP trial, complete range now ready for France*

BYD, by far the world’s largest maker of pure electric buses, is demonstrating its commitment to the important French bus and coach market at the Transport Publics event this week in Paris. BYD is underlining the strength of its offering by announcing orders for 16 of its all new pure electric buses and coaches to French operators together with a trial with renowned Paris operator RATP and the unveiling of its 12 metre single deck bus – being displayed for the first time in France on its stand No M26 at the Show.




BYD at Transports Publics 2016 in Paris

Speaking today, Isbrand Ho, Managing Director of BYD Europe said: “France is one of the most important public transport markets in Europe, with its operators being amongst the most respected for their advanced thinking and efficiency. Today we are opening a new chapter of our sales efforts with the announcement of the sale of the first 15 of our all new pure electric coaches, a world leading model which we premiered here in Paris earlier this year”.

BYD France’s first customer is B.E.Green of Yvelines near Paris which has ordered three BYD pure electric coaches and one 12m BYD ebus to add to its 100% electric fleet. The Nedroma Group of Athis Mons, also close to Paris, has ordered 12 BYD electric coaches – the largest order so far for this new model from a Western customer.




Patrick Mignucci, President General Manager B.E. Green and Isbrand Ho, Managing Director BYD Europe at the delivery ceremony of BYD ebuses to B.E. Green at Transports Publics

The BYD stand features a heavily enhanced and Europeanised version of its 12m full size single deck bus. Much improved battery technology means that only two battery packs are necessary, allowing increased passenger space in a typical European layout, improved driver visibility and reduced weight.

The 12m ebus on show is similar in specification to the fleet of 35 ebuses which BYD has supplied to Amsterdam Airport Schiphol, the first in the world to go pure electric for its airside passenger transportation.

The 12m BYD ebus is the first in a full range of BYD pure electric buses for the European market which support BYD’s ‘green city’ vision of offering electric solutions in each passenger carrying category. Further details of the new models are given in the chart in the separate release.

It is no coincidence that Paris is the location for BYD to offer its range and had been chosen for the premiere of the world’s first pure electric coach model earlier this year. Paris officials have announced ambitious air quality improvement plans which involve removing many polluting diesel-powered vehicles from city streets.

The move comes as the OECD (Organisation for Economic Co-operation and Development) published a damning report on the worldwide consequences of poor air quality. It said: “Outdoor air pollution could cause 6 to 9 million premature deaths a year by 2060 and cost 1% of global GDP – around USD 2.6 trillion annually – as a result of sick days, medical bills and reduced agricultural output, unless action is taken”.

At Transport Publics, leading operator RATP agreed to commence a trial with a BYD ebus later this year (see separate release).

https://cleantechnica.com/2016/06/19/new-much-improved-byd-electric-bus-gets-first-15-orders-france/

@AndrewJin

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> The flow of overseas deals for BYD continues
> 
> *New, “Much Improved” BYD Electric Bus Gets First 15 Orders In France*
> 
> June 19th, 2016 by Zachary Shahan
> 
> Originally published on _EV Obsession_.
> 
> Context & commentary: As I just wrote in preface to a BYD electric truck story, among hardcore EV enthusiasts, BYD is well known as the world’s leading manufacturer of electric buses, and also as the leading manufacturer of electric cars in China. Even back in 2013, the head of Barcelona’s transit agency told me that BYD’s electric buses (which it had been testing for a few months) were cost-competitive with conventional diesel buses on a lifetime basis. The situation has only gotten better since then, and the last spreadsheet I saw on the matter made electric the obvious choice simply from a financial point of view.
> 
> There have been several trials programs with BYD electric buses in Europe, North America, and South America in the past few years (China is gobbling them up like they are french fries), and as far as I know, they’ve all gone well. So, many readers and I have been wondering when we’ll start seeing big orders of the buses, but due to the slow nature of turning over bus fleets, we mostly see orders of a handful of buses at a time.
> 
> 16 buses isn’t a huge order, and it’s not actually one order but several (from different operators), but it’s yet another sign that BYD is making critical inroads at transit agencies and convincing leadership that its electric buses are the best buses on the market for them.
> 
> Highlights:
> 
> 
> First 15 of BYD’s all-new electric bus model
> “Much improved battery technology means that only two battery packs are necessary, allowing increased passenger space in a typical European layout, improved driver visibility and reduced weight.”
> The press release from BYD:
> 
> *BYD bus on Show in Paris: First 16 vehicles sold, RATP trial, complete range now ready for France*
> 
> BYD, by far the world’s largest maker of pure electric buses, is demonstrating its commitment to the important French bus and coach market at the Transport Publics event this week in Paris. BYD is underlining the strength of its offering by announcing orders for 16 of its all new pure electric buses and coaches to French operators together with a trial with renowned Paris operator RATP and the unveiling of its 12 metre single deck bus – being displayed for the first time in France on its stand No M26 at the Show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BYD at Transports Publics 2016 in Paris
> 
> Speaking today, Isbrand Ho, Managing Director of BYD Europe said: “France is one of the most important public transport markets in Europe, with its operators being amongst the most respected for their advanced thinking and efficiency. Today we are opening a new chapter of our sales efforts with the announcement of the sale of the first 15 of our all new pure electric coaches, a world leading model which we premiered here in Paris earlier this year”.
> 
> BYD France’s first customer is B.E.Green of Yvelines near Paris which has ordered three BYD pure electric coaches and one 12m BYD ebus to add to its 100% electric fleet. The Nedroma Group of Athis Mons, also close to Paris, has ordered 12 BYD electric coaches – the largest order so far for this new model from a Western customer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patrick Mignucci, President General Manager B.E. Green and Isbrand Ho, Managing Director BYD Europe at the delivery ceremony of BYD ebuses to B.E. Green at Transports Publics
> 
> The BYD stand features a heavily enhanced and Europeanised version of its 12m full size single deck bus. Much improved battery technology means that only two battery packs are necessary, allowing increased passenger space in a typical European layout, improved driver visibility and reduced weight.
> 
> The 12m ebus on show is similar in specification to the fleet of 35 ebuses which BYD has supplied to Amsterdam Airport Schiphol, the first in the world to go pure electric for its airside passenger transportation.
> 
> The 12m BYD ebus is the first in a full range of BYD pure electric buses for the European market which support BYD’s ‘green city’ vision of offering electric solutions in each passenger carrying category. Further details of the new models are given in the chart in the separate release.
> 
> It is no coincidence that Paris is the location for BYD to offer its range and had been chosen for the premiere of the world’s first pure electric coach model earlier this year. Paris officials have announced ambitious air quality improvement plans which involve removing many polluting diesel-powered vehicles from city streets.
> 
> The move comes as the OECD (Organisation for Economic Co-operation and Development) published a damning report on the worldwide consequences of poor air quality. It said: “Outdoor air pollution could cause 6 to 9 million premature deaths a year by 2060 and cost 1% of global GDP – around USD 2.6 trillion annually – as a result of sick days, medical bills and reduced agricultural output, unless action is taken”.
> 
> At Transport Publics, leading operator RATP agreed to commence a trial with a BYD ebus later this year (see separate release).
> 
> https://cleantechnica.com/2016/06/19/new-much-improved-byd-electric-bus-gets-first-15-orders-france/
> 
> @AndrewJin


BYD's newest model?


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> BYD's newest model?



Much improved battery technology


----------



## cirr

Samsung, a battery maker, buying into BYD, another battery maker?

Interesting!

*Samsung Electronics to invest $448.2 mln in China's BYD: source *

2016/07/15 10:54

SEOUL, July 15 (Yonhap) -- Samsung Electronics Co., the world's biggest maker of smartphones, will invest 3 billion yuan (US$448.2 million) in a Chinese electric carmaker, BYD Co., an investment-banking source said Friday.

The investment is expected to forge a strategic partnership between Samsung, which also produces semiconductors and liquid-crystal displays for cars, and BYD, according to the source.

The Chinese unit of Samsung will buy new shares of BYD when the Chinese carmaker launches a rights offering.

*If the rights offering is completed as early as next week, Samsung will own about 2 percent of BYD shares*, according to the source.

The Shenzhen-based BYD is backed by Warren Buffett's Berkshire Hathaway Inc.

Samsung has supplied semiconductors and liquid-crystal displays to BYD. The investment is expected to allow Samsung to expand shipments of such parts to the Chinese company, the source said.

http://english.yonhapnews.co.kr/news/2016/07/15/29/0200000000AEN20160715003300320F.html

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## dy1022

Samsung's SDI battery been kicked out of China's EV business, Korean Vice president of AIIB been fired recently!

this is just the beginning, Political and economic actions come first, Military actions come later!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaiShang

dy1022 said:


> Samsung's SDI battery been kicked out of China's EV business, Korean Vice president of AIIB been fired recently!
> 
> this is just the beginning, Political and economic actions come first, Military actions come later!



Samsung: If we can't beat them, wo join them. LOL.

@cnleio

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

TaiShang said:


> Samsung: If we can't beat them, wo join them. LOL.
> 
> @cnleio


It's just Samsung smartphons will used cell-battery produced by BYD ... next time when ppl buy any Samsung smartphone the battery inside it from China BYD.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Jlaw

dy1022 said:


> Samsung's SDI battery been kicked out of China's EV business, Korean Vice president of AIIB been fired recently!
> 
> this is just the beginning, Political and economic actions come first, Military actions come later!



Having Korean leaders running Chinese companies is a bad idea. Ask @ChineseTiger1986 , remember Dalian shipyard

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Beidou2020

China should start to replace Korean components with domestically produced components.

Display technology (LCD, OLED), semiconductor (memory chip), etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## jhungary

This is a strategic move.....

I don't think the investment would see Samsung using BYD battery (not sure if even BYD using BYD battery) if this is the goal, then they would not be investing in BYD instead of simply buying their battery.

This move is to further Lithium Ion Battery technology and probably uses BYD to develop Samsung Battery Technology. It would be the only Win-Win Situation from the deal.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Jlaw said:


> Having Korean leaders running Chinese companies is a bad idea. Ask @ChineseTiger1986 , remember Dalian shipyard



To kick them out is a wise decision.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

jhungary said:


> This is a strategic move.....
> 
> I don't think the investment would see Samsung using BYD battery (not sure if even BYD using BYD battery) if this is the goal, then they would not be investing in BYD instead of simply buying their battery.
> 
> This move is to further Lithium Ion Battery technology and probably uses BYD to develop Samsung Battery Technology. It would be the only Win-Win Situation from the deal.



So where do you think BYD's 10 GWh/y(16 GWh end of this year and 50 GWh 2020）of batteries have gone and will go into?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## jhungary

cirr said:


> So where do you think BYD's 10 GWh/y(16 GWh end of this year and 50 GWh 2020）of batteries have gone and will go into?



Don't know, and don't care.........As that have nothing to do with the deal.

If it is Samsung aim to tap into BYD battery, they are simply going to buy them outright and let BYD shoulder the whole development cost alone and they don't pay half a billions for it. They can get the constant supply of Li-Ion Battery with 1/10 of that 442 millions dollars.

If Samsung is willing to spend almost half of billions dollars in a company, they want to get something out of that company beside just product. The only logical solution I can see is to use BYD existing infrastructure to develop Samsung's own battery technology or even using BYD brand to circumcise the import restriction in China. Because it would simply quite stupid for Samsung to put money in BYD and they can't use whatever that money turns into later.

If you are the boss of Samsung, would you pay 442 millions to a company and simply get the battery but not the technology that goes with it? A bit excessive if all you want is cheap battery.


----------



## TaiShang

*Samsung Electronics to invest in China's BYD*
KENTARO OGURA, Nikkei staff writer






BYD's electric car series Song is showcased at the 2016 Beijing International Automotive Exhibition in April.

SEOUL -- Samsung Electronics will provide capital to BYD, China's leading maker of environmentally friendly vehicles, the South Korean company said on Friday.

Samsung is expected to invest about 3 billion yuan ($448 million) for a stake of around 4% in BYD, according to the Korea Economic Daily. Samsung has not disclosed the exact figures.

Samsung apparently hopes to increase parts supplies to BYD and maneuver further into China's green car market, which has been rapidly expanding thanks to generous state support.

"The primary purpose of the investment is to strengthen operations for semiconductors for electric vehicles," the company said, adding that it "plans to discuss [with BYD] further cooperation in a variety of areas."

Samsung said it will not intervene in BYD's management.

BYD sold 58,000 electric and plug-in hybrid vehicles in the year to December 2015, almost tripling sales from the previous year. It currently controls about 30% of China's eco-friendly car market. BYD hopes to double sales this year, which would require large quantities of parts. 

Berkshire Hathaway, the American investment company led by Warren Buffett, holds a 9% stake in BYD.

Samsung in December set up an automotive components team and has been focused on expanding sales of autoparts. In addition to semiconductors for cars, Samsung group companies also produce batteries and displays. But the company said the latest investment has nothing to do with securing a buyer of its batteries.

Shares in BYD surged in Hong Kong on Friday on news that the company will receive an investment from Samsung.

BYD's share price at one point jumped 2.80 Hong Kong dollars, or 5.7%, from Thursday's close to HK$51.50, its highest point since June 24, 2015.

The news sent BYD's A-shares on the Shenzhen Stock Exchange rising nearly 5% at one point on Friday.

In Seoul, Samsung shares briefly rose 22,000 won, or 1.46%, from Thursday's close to 1.522 million won, their highest point since June 2013.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

jhungary said:


> Don't know, and don't care.........As that have nothing to do with the deal.
> 
> If it is Samsung aim to tap into BYD battery, they are simply going to buy them outright and let BYD shoulder the whole development cost alone and they don't pay half a billions for it. They can get the constant supply of Li-Ion Battery with 1/10 of that 442 millions dollars.
> 
> If Samsung is willing to spend almost half of billions dollars in a company, they want to get something out of that company beside just product. The only logical solution I can see is to use BYD existing infrastructure to develop Samsung's own battery technology or even using BYD brand to circumcise the import restriction in China. Because it would simply quite stupid for Samsung to put money in BYD and they can't use whatever that money turns into later.
> 
> If you are the boss of Samsung, would you pay 442 millions to a company and simply get the battery but not the technology that goes with it? A bit excessive if all you want is cheap battery.



Never heard of Samsung SDI?

Don't know that Samsung is one of THE biggest battery makers in the world?

Your "analysis" or "deduction" is neither here nor there.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

jhungary said:


> This is a strategic move.....
> 
> I don't think the investment would see Samsung using BYD battery (not sure if even BYD using BYD battery) if this is the goal, then they would not be investing in BYD instead of simply buying their battery.
> 
> This move is to further Lithium Ion Battery technology and probably uses BYD to develop Samsung Battery Technology. It would be the only Win-Win Situation from the deal.


Wrong ... when u using Nokia or Motorola phone in last decade, BYD already exported cell-battery for them. Since 1990s BYD produce Li-battery now Li-Iron battery, in Li-battery research BYD better than Samsung. BYD has whole domestic tech to produce cell-battery and E-car battery pack. In BYD my supplier is like Bosch, NXP, Freescale, TI, Infineon, AD etc chip makers, we R&D hardware and software not just buy from outside, we have core techs in BYD.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

cnleio said:


> Wrong ... when u using Nokia or Motorola phone in last decade, BYD already exported cell-battery for them. Since 1990s BYD produce Li-battery now Li-Iron battery, in Li-battery research BYD better than Samsung. BYD has whole domestic tech to produce cell-battery and E-car battery pack. In BYD my supplier is like Bosch, NXP, Freescale, TI, Infineon, AD etc chip makers, we R&D hardware and software not just buy from outside, we have core techs in BYD.



BYD has also gone upstream with stakes in Li-rich salt lakes in Qinghai and Tibet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jhungary

cirr said:


> Never heard of Samsung SDI?
> 
> Don't know that Samsung is one of THE biggest battery makers in the world?
> 
> Your "analysis" or "deduction" is neither here nor there.



What's that got to do with the point that I make?

I know about Samsung SDI, but again, what that have to do with Samsung invest in BYD? Li-Ion Technology as a whole is not fully developed, there are several major fault related to Li-Ion Battery, such as long recharge time, high pollution output on disposal, highly polluted when you make them, overheating, reusability and voltage stability.

So why that's matter when Samsung already have a top tier Material Energy Division, it is an endless R&D to unlock Li-Ion Technology, and I can definitely say Samsung bound to save heck a lot of money to use BYD infrastructure on its R&D. And hence my point, this is why Samsung pump half a billions to BYD



cnleio said:


> Wrong ... when u using Nokia or Motorola phone in last decade, BYD already exported cell-battery for them. Since 1990s BYD produce Li-battery now Li-Iron battery, in Li-battery research BYD better than Samsung. BYD has whole domestic tech to produce cell-battery and E-car battery pack. In BYD my supplier is like Bosch, NXP, Freescale, TI, Infineon, AD etc chip makers, we R&D hardware and software not just buy from outside, we have core techs in BYD.



You do realise what you said is completely different than your compatriot said above, right?

Samsung have it own Battery division, co-incidentally, it was produced in China, I am not gonna say whether or not BYD or Samsung battery technology is better, because it will be no more than chest thumping from either side, the problem with Samsung is, their R&D is more expensive per output than BYD.

What you said in BYD already happened in Samsung, you probably need to look at Samsung Company Profile more.

Plus, it was Ni-Mh battery (Nickel Metal Hydride) used in the last decade in cell phone like Nokia and Motorala, not Lithium Battery, Lithium battery is not rechargeable.


----------



## cirr

jhungary said:


> What's that got to do with the point that I make?
> 
> I know about Samsung SDI, but again, what that have to do with Samsung invest in BYD? Li-Ion Technology as a whole is not fully developed, there are several major fault related to Li-Ion Battery, such as long recharge time, high pollution output on disposal, highly polluted when you make them, overheating, reusability and voltage stability.
> 
> So why that's matter when Samsung already have a top tier Material Energy Division, it is an endless R&D to unlock Li-Ion Technology, and I can definitely say Samsung bound to save heck a lot of money to use BYD infrastructure on its R&D. And hence my point, this is why Samsung pump half a billions to BYD
> 
> 
> 
> You do realise what you said is completely different than your compatriot said above, right?
> 
> Samsung have it own Battery division, co-incidentally, it was produced in China, I am not gonna say whether or not BYD or Samsung battery technology is better, because it will be no more than chest thumping from either side, the problem with Samsung is, their R&D is more expensive per output than BYD.
> 
> What you said in BYD already happened in Samsung, you probably need to look at Samsung Company Profile more.
> 
> Plus, it was Ni-Mh battery (Nickel Metal Hydride) used in the last decade in cell phone like Nokia and Motorala, not Lithium Battery, Lithium battery is not rechargeable.



Has it ever occured to you that Samsung might be in this just for financial gains?

Yes, Samsung may be able to carry favour with 500 million USD invested but a 2% stake is nothing strategic.

Samsung is just one of many institutions subscribing to BYD's rights issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

This explains it

http://m.pulsenews.co.kr/view.php?sc=30800021&year=2016&no=441927

*LG Chem and Samsung SDI fail to win battery certification from Beijing*

"South Korea`s electric vehicle battery makers LG Chem Ltd. and Samsung SDI Co. were disqualified as battery makers eligible for subsidies from Beijing, which would mean the two makers would lose competitiveness in the world’s largest electric vehicle market. 

China’s Industry and Information Technology Ministry announced the names of 31 companies whose battery standards lived up to its regulation after the fourth review. The names of the two largest Korean battery makers were not included. The ministry earlier said from January 2018 only EVs equipped with batteries from authorized makers would be qualified for subsidies. Batteries without government subsidies won’t be able to sell as they take up nearly half of the price of an electric vehicle. 

The two manufacturers have been complaining of discriminatory action from the Chinese authorities in order to allow more chances to local players to lead and benefit from EV promotion. There is still time before the new policy takes effect. But the local industry fears Chinese authorities could go on tweaking regulations to make conditions unfavorably for foreign players. 

The two companies would be notified of the areas they failed. They plan to supplement in order to win certification in the fifth review. 

LG Chem and Samsung SDI each built an EV battery factory in Nanjing and Xian, China, respectively, in October last year to start their full-fledged advancement into the Chinese electric car market. They are producing batteries that can power 50,000 EVs and 40,000 EVs each. ...."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Samsung SDI Battery in China*

*Is Samsung SDI Affected by Anti-Korea Sentiment in China Due to THAAD? *




Samsung SDI electric vehicle battery factory in Xi’an, China.

SEOUL, KOREA

12 July 2016 - 11:00am

Cho Jin-young

A Chinese carmaker has stopped producing an electric vehicle (EV) equipped with Samsung SDI batteries. Industry watchers are paying attention to whether Samsung SDI batteries failed to get official nod from the Chinese government due to an anti-Korea sentiment caused by the Terminal High Altitude Area Defense, or THAAD, system.

According to a report by Bloomberg and Samsung SDI on July 11, Anhui Jianghuai Automobile Co. (JAC) has recently stopped producing the iEV6s sport utility vehicle (SUV) featuring Samsung SDI's circular batteries.

JAC said the decision was made because the company’s batteries failed to receive approval from the Chinese government. Samsung SDI currently supplies circular batteries to the iEV6s, the next flagship model of JAC.

Industry sources believe that JAC took a preemptive action on concerns it may be stuck with unsold stock if the model is disqualified from government subsidies because the Korean supplier isn’t on a list of approved vendors, though it hasn’t come to a definite decision yet. However, they are also paying attention to whether the anti-Korea sentiment has led to the decision due to the THAAD system.

An official from Samsung SDI said, “JAC has decided to stop producing the model instead of changing the model. It means that the Chinese carmaker can resume manufacturing the iEV6s when Samsung SDI makes it onto the government’s approved list. We will prepare for the fifth approval review without a hitch.”

http://www.businesskorea.co.kr/engl...g-sdi-affected-anti-korea-sentiment-china-due

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*Samsung Electronics Puts $450 Million Into Chinese Electric Car Company BYD*

by Reuters

July 21, 2016, 7:02 AM EDT

Samsung Electronics is to pay 3 billion yuan ($450 million) for a stake in Chinese automaker and rechargeable batteries firm BYD, the Chinese company said in a stock exchange filing Thursday.

Automakers and technology companies have formed a series of partnerships in recent years as the race to develop electric, self-driving, Internet-connected vehicles has created demand for more electronics components and software.

*The Samsung investment has been made through Chinese subsidiary Shanghai Samsung Semiconductor and gives the Korean firm a 1.92% stake in BYD, making it the ninth largest investor in the company.*

Samsung Electronics said last week it was in talks to acquire a stake in BYD to boost its automotive chip business, after _The Korea Economic Daily_ first reported that Samsung had agreed to buy a stake.

BYD, which also counts Warren Buffet’s Berkshire Hathaway as a backer, began as a battery maker for personal electronics before launching its automotive business that focuses on electric and hybrid vehicles.

A total of six investors bought BYD shares in a placing at 57.40 yuan per share, a discount to Thursday’s closing share price of 61.94 yuan.

The 14.5 billion yuan private placement also included investments by CCB Principal Asset Management, China Life AMP Asset Management, Aegon-Industrial Fund Management and Essence Fund.

http://fortune.com/2016/07/21/samsung-electronics-buys-electric-car-firm-byd/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 艹艹艹

by NGT Staff
on *Aug 23, 2016*



No Comments



Categories : Up Front

BYD Co. Ltd., an electric vehicle (EV) manufacturing company, says it has partnered with the Beijing Environmental Sanitation Engineering Group Ltd. to launch a new series of pure electric sanitation trucks – featuring a total of 26 different models – in an effort to achieve a fully electric-powered fleet by next year.




Specifically, BYD says that the Beijing Environmental Sanitation Engineering Group is expected to replace 45% of its current diesel fleet with pure EVs before the end of this year and to be completely electric-powered within 2017.

A grand opening ceremony was held at the Beijing Convention Center on Aug. 18 to celebrate the companies’ partnership and the launch of what BYD is calling the world’s first pure electric sanitation truck lineup.

With large-scale and comprehensive capabilities, the Beijing Environmental Sanitation Engineering Group provides a broad range of services, such as street sweeping, solid waste transportation and processing, water and air pollution management, consulting and design, vehicle manufacturing, investment and financing, and mining resources development.

The 26 models of pure electric trucks – with load capacities ranging from 1 ton to 32 tons – will serve the city’s administration and carry out multiple tasks, such as sweeping, collecting, compressing and transporting waste, as well as refrigerated transportation for hazardous waste. The truck lineup will cover all operational processes, including collection, transportation and disposal.

Last September, a fleet of 22 BYD T8 pure electric 16-ton sweeping trucks prepared the way for the Tiananmen Square Parade celebrating the 70th Anniversary of the end of World War II, and following the ceremony, those 22 trucks continued to serve the city. BYD says the Beijing Environmental Sanitation Engineering Group saw the many benefits of such vehicles, including the low noise, zero emissions, efficiency, long driving ranges and lifetime batteries, and set up a joint venture solely dedicated to manufacturing pure electric sanitation trucks.

Shortly afterward, the State Council made an environmental announcement, demanding larger fleets of electric sanitation and logistics trucks be adopted.

In addition to the BYD Iron-Phosphate Battery, the lineup is equipped with several other BYD core technologies – for example, the electric integrated axle assembly technology, which combines the driving motor with the automatic gearbox and drive axle, largely improving transmission efficiency. At the same time, the integrated technology saves extra room for more batteries. Furthermore, with its Vehicle to Vehicle feature, the truck can be used as a charging unit to serve other trucks in need of charging.

The vehicles can be fully charged in 2 to 3 hours for a driving range up to 400 kilometers or eight hours’ heavy-duty operation.

BYD says it will continue its relationship with the Beijing Environmental Sanitation Engineering Group and work together to not only improve the air quality in Beijing and adjacent areas, but also push the entire sanitation industry to upgrade and reach higher levels of industrial development.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

long_ said:


> by NGT Staff
> on *Aug 23, 2016*
> 
> 
> 
> No Comments
> 
> 
> 
> Categories : Up Front
> 
> BYD Co. Ltd., an electric vehicle (EV) manufacturing company, says it has partnered with the Beijing Environmental Sanitation Engineering Group Ltd. to launch a new series of pure electric sanitation trucks – featuring a total of 26 different models – in an effort to achieve a fully electric-powered fleet by next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specifically, BYD says that the Beijing Environmental Sanitation Engineering Group is expected to replace 45% of its current diesel fleet with pure EVs before the end of this year and to be completely electric-powered within 2017.
> 
> A grand opening ceremony was held at the Beijing Convention Center on Aug. 18 to celebrate the companies’ partnership and the launch of what BYD is calling the world’s first pure electric sanitation truck lineup.
> 
> With large-scale and comprehensive capabilities, the Beijing Environmental Sanitation Engineering Group provides a broad range of services, such as street sweeping, solid waste transportation and processing, water and air pollution management, consulting and design, vehicle manufacturing, investment and financing, and mining resources development.
> 
> The 26 models of pure electric trucks – with load capacities ranging from 1 ton to 32 tons – will serve the city’s administration and carry out multiple tasks, such as sweeping, collecting, compressing and transporting waste, as well as refrigerated transportation for hazardous waste. The truck lineup will cover all operational processes, including collection, transportation and disposal.
> 
> Last September, a fleet of 22 BYD T8 pure electric 16-ton sweeping trucks prepared the way for the Tiananmen Square Parade celebrating the 70th Anniversary of the end of World War II, and following the ceremony, those 22 trucks continued to serve the city. BYD says the Beijing Environmental Sanitation Engineering Group saw the many benefits of such vehicles, including the low noise, zero emissions, efficiency, long driving ranges and lifetime batteries, and set up a joint venture solely dedicated to manufacturing pure electric sanitation trucks.
> 
> Shortly afterward, the State Council made an environmental announcement, demanding larger fleets of electric sanitation and logistics trucks be adopted.
> 
> In addition to the BYD Iron-Phosphate Battery, the lineup is equipped with several other BYD core technologies – for example, the electric integrated axle assembly technology, which combines the driving motor with the automatic gearbox and drive axle, largely improving transmission efficiency. At the same time, the integrated technology saves extra room for more batteries. Furthermore, with its Vehicle to Vehicle feature, the truck can be used as a charging unit to serve other trucks in need of charging.
> 
> The vehicles can be fully charged in 2 to 3 hours for a driving range up to 400 kilometers or eight hours’ heavy-duty operation.
> 
> BYD says it will continue its relationship with the Beijing Environmental Sanitation Engineering Group and work together to not only improve the air quality in Beijing and adjacent areas, but also push the entire sanitation industry to upgrade and reach higher levels of industrial development.



I want to see a domestic champion in waste management in China, as large and well structured as this US company, which I have great respect for: https://www.wm.com/index.jsp

Such a company can definitely team up with BYD to have an entirely green fleet of sanitation and waste collection and disposal units.

@AndrewJin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GodToons

TaiShang said:


> I want to see a domestic champion in waste management in China, as large and well structured as this US company, which I have great respect for: https://www.wm.com/index.jsp
> 
> Such a company can definitely team up with BYD to have an entirely green fleet of sanitation and waste disposal units.
> 
> @AndrewJin


I do work for this company. Truly world class in using technology in waste management


----------



## onebyone

BEIJING (Reuters) - Chinese automaker BYD Co Ltd , backed by Warren Buffett's Berkshire Hathaway Inc , on Sunday predicted an up to 91-percent profit increase in the first nine months of the year, as government policies drive green car sales.

The Shenzhen-based company forecast an 83 percent to 91 percent rise in net profit for the first nine months, between 3.6 billion yuan ($539.8 million) to 3.7 billion yuan, according to a stock exchange filing.

For the first half of 2016, BYD reported 2.3 billion yuan in profit, a 384 percent increase year-on-year, on the low end of the company's predicted increase of 382 percent to 425 percent.

BYD, which focuses on making green energy cars and batteries for personal electronics, had reported successive quarters of triple-digit growth since third quarter 2015 after years of favorable government policies finally sparked a boom in sales of full electric cars and plug-in hybrids.

Berkshire Hathaway's stake in BYD fell to 8.25 percent from 9.1 percent previously after a share sale in July in which South Korea's Samsung Electronics Co Ltd and other investors bought a stake in the Chinese automaker.

BYD's board recommended an interim cash dividend of 0.367 yuan per share, according to the filing.

http://www.businessinsider.com/r-ch...cent-profit-rise-for-first-nine-months-2016-8

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

onebyone said:


> BEIJING (Reuters) - Chinese automaker BYD Co Ltd , backed by Warren Buffett's Berkshire Hathaway Inc , on Sunday predicted an up to 91-percent profit increase in the first nine months of the year, as government policies drive green car sales.
> 
> The Shenzhen-based company forecast an 83 percent to 91 percent rise in net profit for the first nine months, between 3.6 billion yuan ($539.8 million) to 3.7 billion yuan, according to a stock exchange filing.
> 
> For the first half of 2016, BYD reported 2.3 billion yuan in profit, a 384 percent increase year-on-year, on the low end of the company's predicted increase of 382 percent to 425 percent.
> 
> BYD, which focuses on making green energy cars and batteries for personal electronics, had reported successive quarters of triple-digit growth since third quarter 2015 after years of favorable government policies finally sparked a boom in sales of full electric cars and plug-in hybrids.
> 
> Berkshire Hathaway's stake in BYD fell to 8.25 percent from 9.1 percent previously after a share sale in July in which South Korea's Samsung Electronics Co Ltd and other investors bought a stake in the Chinese automaker.
> 
> BYD's board recommended an interim cash dividend of 0.367 yuan per share, according to the filing.
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/r-ch...cent-profit-rise-for-first-nine-months-2016-8



@cnleio , you guys have been doing a hell of a job out there!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Finally, Australian airports enter the green era!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*First BYD Pure Electric Bus to Run on Singapore Roads





*
Currently, Singapore’s public bus market uses buses with internal combustion engines fueled by diesel. The 6-month-long trial will see BYD’s k9 bus – which runs fully on electricity – introduced into Go Ahead SG’s bus services operating from Loyang Depot. Other than Singapore, BYD had also partnered Go Ahead in the UK, where one of their pure electric buses successfully operated for two and a half years. BYD pure electric buses and taxis also operate in over 200 cities, including Los Angeles, Kyoto and Kuala Lumpur to help cities reduce carbon emissions and offer quieter and more comfortable ride for residents.

Liu Xueliang, general manager of BYD Asia Pacific Region said, “Working with LTA, Smart Group and Go-Ahead, it’s a great honor for BYD to bring the first pure electric bus to Singapore. Electric buses have the potential to reduce carbon emission and improve air quality for a better living environment. BYD is committed to providing green and sustainable comprehensive ground transportation including e-buses, e-taxis, e-vans, as well as e-trucks etc.”

Dr. Bhupendra Kumar Modi, founder of the Smart Group said, “Our ultimate aim to provide affordable and pollution-free transport to Singapore. It is therefore important that we provide the operator and authority with a first-class product and support network.”

According to findings published in the E-Mobility Technology Roadmap for Singapore, fleet vehicles such as public buses and taxis offer the biggest potential for electrification. Presently, there are nearly 18,000 public and private buses in service on Singapore’s roads, representing about 2 percent of the existing vehicle population. With an average of 227km travelled daily on roads, buses are the second highest daily utilised fleet vehicles in operation. This is especially so for public buses, which run about 18 hours and travel an estimated peak of 250km each day.

BYD’s 6-month trial will look into the challenges of whether an electric bus can meet the full-day operational demands of a conventional public bus, without compromising on reliability and serviceability, in a local environment. It is also part of Singapore’s EV Phase 2 Test-bed co-led by the Land Transport Authority (LTA) and Economic Development Board (EDB), which is aimed at exploring fleet-based operations such as EV car-sharing, electric buses and electric taxi fleets. The k9 bus, which is 12metres-long, has an 80-passenger capacity and is wheelchair accessible. The bus uses the company’s proprietary long-cycle, fire-safe, non-toxic iron-phosphate battery with in-wheel hub motors and regenerative braking. The bus takes five or ten hours to fully charge from zero to one hundred per cent. It has a 250km range, which is sufficient for a full day of service. The bus is built according to local buses requirements.

BYD will implement the necessary charging infrastructure to support its operation within Loyang bus depot. Its charging standard is compliant with the International Electrotechnical Commission (IEC) Type 2 standard, and is aligned with Singapore’s national public charging standard for new EV charging stations, and allows for normal and semi-fast charging of EVs.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RoadRunner401

This is not green at all, 86 percent of Australia's electricity is generated from these fuels types, with 73 percent from coal and 13 percent from natural gas. Around the world it's much the same, with fossil fuels being used for electricity, heating and powering vehicles. If these vehicles were being powered by electricity generated by renewable energy source than these can be claimed as carbon neutral.


----------



## AndrewJin

*BYD's EVs set to green Singapore*

BYD e6 fleet in Singapore [Photo/China.org.cn] 






China's major electric vehicle or EV producer BYD Co Ltd is targeting Singapore to sell buses and taxis. It is relying on its time-tested overseas expansion strategy for the foray.

Promotion of electric vehicles for local public transport systems, and then localization involving establishment of research and development centers or assembly lines－they constitute BYD's strategy to enter a foreign market.

The carmaker announced on Aug 8 that it would conduct trials of its pure electric bus K9 in Singapore from this month. The six-month trials will see the K9 being introduced into Go Ahead SG's bus services operating from Loyang Depot.

The trials will look into the challenges of whether an electric bus can meet the full-day operational demands of a conventional public bus, without compromising on reliability and serviceability, in a local environment.

It is also part of Singapore's EV Phase 2 Test, a trial program of the Land Transport Authority and the Economic Development Board to research and develop EVs.

The program is aimed at exploring fleet-based operations such as electric car-sharing, electric buses and electric taxi fleets, and assessing whether they are viable for Singapore's land transport network.

"BYD is committed to providing green and sustainable comprehensive ground transportation including e-buses, e-taxis, e-vans, as well as e-trucks," said Liu Xueliang, BYD's general manager for the Asia-Pacific region.

Currently, Singapore uses buses with internal combustion engines fueled by diesel. There are about 18,000 public and private buses in service in Singapore, accounting for about 2 percent of the total vehicles on the country's road.

Last month, BYD also signed a purchasing contract of 100 units of e6 pure electric crossover sedans with a local taxi firm HDT Singapore Taxi Pte Ltd, marking BYD's first fully electric taxi operation in Southeast Asia. HDT will begin its e6 taxi service in the first week of September, with all 100 units being progressively introduced until the first quarter of 2017, the e-carmaker said.

HDT has been operating a private-hire service with an existing fleet of 30 BYD e6 units since 2014, which will continue to provide on-call and leasing services.




RoadRunner401 said:


> This is not green at all, 86 percent of Australia's electricity is generated from these fuels types, with 73 percent from coal and 13 percent from natural gas. Around the world it's much the same, with fossil fuels being used for electricity, heating and powering vehicles. If these vehicles were being powered by electricity generated by renewable energy source than these can be claimed as carbon neutral.


Even powered by electricity generated by coal, still, it's better.
And it's cheaper in the long run though the bus itself is more expensive.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RoadRunner401

AndrewJin said:


> Even powered by electricity generated by coal, still, it's better.
> And it's cheaper in the long run though the bus itself is more expensive.



It's a step in right direction, no doubt, but it cannot be claimed as carbon neutral.


----------



## AndrewJin

RoadRunner401 said:


> It's a step in right direction, no doubt, but it cannot be claimed as carbon neutral.


On the carbon neutral, I agree.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*BYD launches Europe's largest all electric bus fleet in London*
China Daily, September 10, 2016

Chinese automotive manufacturer BYD officially launched* 51 new single decker electric buses on Friday, which it said would be Europe's biggest all-electric bus fleet so far, saving London 700 metric tons of CO2 emissions a year.*

The new fleet was launched after BYD's initial supply of two electric buses to London three years ago proved a success in reliability and consistency in running a 16-hour shift without a recharge being necessary.

London's deputy mayor Val Shawcross, who looks after the city's transport, attended the launch ceremony.

The 51 buses will be operated by London bus operator Go Ahead from its Waterloo garage, servicing two Transport for London routes - 507, which connects Waterloo with Victoria, and 521linking Waterloo and London Bridge.

When BYD supplied the single decker buses to Go Ahead three years ago, it also helped Go Ahead with installing the charging stations.

Apart from the single decker buses, BYD is testing the world's first pure electric double decker fleet of five buses in partnership with London bus operator Metroline.

BYD's initiative also highlights the green vehicles China is developing and expanding internationally.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *BYD launches Europe's largest all electric bus fleet in London*
> China Daily, September 10, 2016
> 
> Chinese automotive manufacturer BYD officially launched* 51 new single decker electric buses on Friday, which it said would be Europe's biggest all-electric bus fleet so far, saving London 700 metric tons of CO2 emissions a year.*
> 
> The new fleet was launched after BYD's initial supply of two electric buses to London three years ago proved a success in reliability and consistency in running a 16-hour shift without a recharge being necessary.
> 
> London's deputy mayor Val Shawcross, who looks after the city's transport, attended the launch ceremony.
> 
> The 51 buses will be operated by London bus operator Go Ahead from its Waterloo garage, servicing two Transport for London routes - 507, which connects Waterloo with Victoria, and 521linking Waterloo and London Bridge.
> 
> When BYD supplied the single decker buses to Go Ahead three years ago, it also helped Go Ahead with installing the charging stations.
> 
> Apart from the single decker buses, BYD is testing the world's first pure electric double decker fleet of five buses in partnership with London bus operator Metroline.
> 
> BYD's initiative also highlights the green vehicles China is developing and expanding internationally.


Great news for them


----------



## 艹艹艹

*BYD Doubles EV Sales In August, Sets New Record Of 10,545 Sold*
2 days ago byMark Kane25Comments




BYD plug-in electric car sales in China – August 2016

Once again BYD continued its strong EV sales pace in China, and again doubles its year-over-year plug-in electric car results.
For August, the*10,545*electric vehicles sold by the company was another best ever result, and was also the third consecutive month BYD finished above the 10,000 mark.

With more than*63,500*sales so far this year, BYD has already exceeded the nearly 59,000 it sold in 2015.

With August’s result, BYD continues to own about 1/3rd of the EV market in China this year.

Of note (because everyone has a keen interest in what Tesla is up to), the Model S was the best selling imported plug-in for China in August with 559 sold, bring the 2016 total to 3,711 cars, while the Model X finally arrived in some volume, selling 150 copies.

*BYD August sales breakdown:*


*Qin*– 3,106
*Tang*– 2,502
*e5*– 1,961
*e6 –*1,512
*Qin EV300*– 1,464



BYD plug-in electric car sales in China – August 2016
*Global EV sales - BYD still number one by far.*
*
us fleet in Calif. hops aboard wireless charging
Cost savings offset hefty price of coils
*




Antelope Valley Transit Authority buses top up with power by stopping over an electromagnetic coil.

Electric buses operated by the Antelope Valley Transit Authority will soon be topping up with power simply by stopping over an electromagnetic coil at the local transit center in Lancaster, Calif.

Two 50-kilowatt coils, costing $350,000 apiece, have been installed and are being tested. Once they go into regular operation at the end of this month, they'll add about five miles of charge in 10 minutes, more than enough to keep the buses topped up as they go out on their routes and return periodically to the transit center.

"That five to 10 minutes of charge over and over will give them the range to go even their longest routes," says Zachary Kahn, director of government affairs, North America, for BYD Heavy Industries, the Chinese company that builds Antelope Valley Transit Authority's electric buses.

But the authority's not stopping there. It also bought 11 coils at 250 kWs apiece, good for 25 miles additional range in 10 minutes. The package includes vehicle adapters from Wireless Advanced Vehicle Electrification Inc. of Salt Lake City.

While auto manufacturers are just getting into wireless charging, other industries are already there. Aside from buses, wireless charging also can work for delivery trucks and service vehicles such as forklifts that operate over fixed routes where they can top up with power frequently.

"We want to be all electric by 2018," says Len Engel, executive director of Antelope Valley Transit Authority, whose service area covers a number of communities in the California desert north of Los Angeles. The authority has an added incentive for going all electric -- local jobs. BYD builds the electric buses in Lancaster at a factory that employs about 300.

Engel acknowledges that $350,000 is a lot of money for the coils, but he says it's worth it. That's because electric buses cost $1.20 a mile less to operate than the older diesel buses in the fleet.

The savings mounts up quickly on the authority's buses, some of which travel over 200 miles a day on their routes.

Says Engel: "We make it up in operating costs. We make it up in maintenance costs. A typical diesel bus will go through a couple of transmissions in its lifetime. These buses don't' have transmissions."

Continual "opportunistic charging," in which vehicles stop and take on power in short intervals, means transit authorities can buy buses with smaller batteries, says Michael Masquelier, CEO of Wireless Advanced Vehicle Electrification.

"That's our business model. By having high-power charging, you can have less battery," he says. "It reduces the weight and the cost. The size of battery pack you purchase is lower."

_You can reach Bradford Wernle atbwernle@crain.com_

http://insideevs.com/byd-doubles-ev-sales-in-august-sets-new-record-of-10545-sold/
http://www.autonews.com/article/20161003/OEM05/310039990/-1

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SBUS-CXK

I love BYD!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Two said:


> I love BYD!!


I love Made in Shenzhen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 艹艹艹

AndrewJin said:


> I love Made in Shenzhen.


hua qiang bei ？


----------



## AndrewJin

long_ said:


> hua qiang bei ？


I love Shenzhen's DJI, Huawei, BYD......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

long_ said:


> hua qiang bei ？

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Excellent news for China's EV industry.

Looks like BYD will cross the 100.000 threshold this year.

@cnleio , any plans to internationalize passenger cars just as the public transportation?

BYD should be the new century's General Motors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

TaiShang said:


> Excellent news for China's EV industry.
> 
> Looks like BYD will cross the 100.000 threshold this year.
> 
> @cnleio , any plans to internationalize passenger cars just as the public transportation?
> 
> BYD should be the new century's General Motors.


yes. the only all electric car that is cheap and common in canada is the "Smart car". Not very smart as it suits two people but the mileage is shit. it's rated 150 km range max but you never reach it before you have to recharge. on cold winter, the range is much lower

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qwerrty

byd is real deal 

*Tesla Just Keeps Losing Money*
http://time.com/money/4437888/tesla-quarterly-loss/

*China's BYD forecasts up to 91 percent profit rise for first nine months*
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-byd-results-idUSKCN1130G3

tesla hype v.s. byd

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Viking 63

Good products china !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

That arrogant fool

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

terranMarine said:


> That arrogant fool


.
To be fair to Elon Musk, this video is 5 years old! Many things have changed in 5 years.
It's not fair to post an old video to lambaste Elon Musk. 
OTOH it could also mean that BYD has come a long way since then.

The details of your video -
*Uploaded on Nov 15, 2011*
Elon Musk laughs at BYD e6 - Bloomberg TV. Unique EVUK cropped clip. Nov 2011. EVUK article examines - compares Tesla's shortish battery life expectancy with DBM Energy, BYD ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

terranMarine said:


> That arrogant fool



Arrogant prick, indeed. 

Even though it is a 5 year old video, still, I do not think the arrogant prick has grown in wisdom over the past five years.

 @ahojunk 

I believe similar phenomena is/was true across the most exceptionalist US company boardrooms.

Not that lazy arrogance is not an asset. It is.

**

http://www.straitstimes.com/lifestyle/motoring/chinese-electric-car-to-be-on-sale-here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

BYD shall quickly internationalize BYD Tang. It is a very good hybrid SUV. It horsepower is even more powerful than Ferrari. Trying to commercial overseas and capture the other market.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

*China's BYD to start electric bus manufacturing in Hungary*
(Xinhua) Updated: 2016-10-11 11:35





(From L to R) BYD Europe's managing director, Isbrand Ho, China's ambassador to Hungary Duan Jielong, Hungarian Minister of Foreign Affairs and Trade Peter Szijjarto and Mayor of Komarom, Attila Molnar attend a press conference in Budapest, Hungary, on Oct 10, 2016. [Photo/Xinhua]

BUDAPEST - Chinese electric vehicle manufacturer BYD is building a bus factory in Hungary, in the northern town of Komarom, which is to be the first of its kind on the European continent, the company and Hungarian officials announced here on Monday.

The project is slated to cost 20 million euros (about $22.4 million), which the Hungarian government is to support with 925 million forints (about $3.4 million).

Hungarian Minister of Foreign Affairs and Trade Peter Szijjarto welcomed the project, pointing out that Hungary has long-standing traditions in bus manufacture, having built thousands for the East European market at one time.

The facility is expected to come online in the first quarter of 2017. It will start with 200 buses a year, Szijjarto said and, according to BYD, will eventually be able to manufacture 400 a year.

The project is expected to create 300 new jobs, Szijjarto added.

China's ambassador to Hungary Duan Jielong said that BYD, which integrates R&D technology and green energy in vehicle manufacture, is devoted to achieving zero emissions in public transport.




Hungarian Minister of Foreign Affairs and Trade Peter Szijjarto speaks at a press conference in Komarom, Hungary, on Oct 10, 2016. [Photo/Xinhua]

BYD Europe's managing director, Isbrand Ho, said the announcement reinforced his company's commitment to the European market.

Hungary was chosen, he said, because of its central location and long-standing tradition of engineering excellence and bus manufacture.

BYD is one of China's largest businesses. Initially specializing in rechargeable battery technology it has become a pioneer in high-efficiency automobiles and an industry leader in electric-powered public transportation.

Hungary expects the project to boost its competitiveness on international markets while contributing to its environmental policy.
http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/business/motoring/2016-10/11/content_27022976.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

BYD is developing the market of Eastern Europe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

**** Reminds me of J Hungary, the faker

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*



*

*BYD Electric Monorail (Skyrail)*
*will be launched at BYD Headquarter in Pingshan today*
*60 billion yuan cooperation with China Development Bank*














--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*BYD Said to Get $8.9 Billion Financing for Monorail Development*


*China Development Bank said to extend loan in BYD partnership*
*BYD sees monorail as the next growth area after electric cars*

The company and lender are scheduled to sign the cooperation deal on Tuesday, according to the people, who asked not to be identified as they’re not authorized to speak to the media. BYD’s shares rose 1.3 percent to HK$52.05 at 1:02 p.m. in Hong Kong trading, while the Shenzhen-traded stock gained 2 percent.

BYD Chairman Wang Chuanfu said in an interview in June that monorail will represent the next major growth area for the electric carmaker given the prospects for the light-rail systems as a solution to urban gridlock for China’s smaller cities, which can’t afford to build and maintain expensive underground subways. BYD is in talks with several cities about building the elevated single-rail tracks, Wang said in June.

The monorail tracks can be built on road dividers and are especially suited for smaller, less-developed cities because they cost one-sixth the price of a subway system and are cheaper to maintain, Wang said. With the number of vehicles growing at an average annual rate of 15 percent in such cities and road space at only 1 percent, these urban areas are on course for the same gridlock gripping major Chinese cities like Beijing if they don’t adopt light transit, he said.

BYD, which counts Warren Buffett’s Berkshire Hathaway Inc. as a shareholder, first made batteries for handset manufacturers before venturing into electric vehicles.

A BYD representative declined to comment, while a spokesman for China Development Bank couldn’t immediately be reached. The Shanghai Securities News earlier reported the loan agreement, without citing anyone.

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...-yuan-bank-financing-for-monorail-development









@Gibbs @Kaptaan @TopCat @UKBengali @el che @PaklovesTurkiye @Tipu7 @simple Brain @Götterdämmerung @Mista @eldarlmari @coffee_cup @waz @Arsalan @Dungeness @Two @bolo @Echo_419 @Darmashkian @Pluralist @Khan_21 @AZADPAKISTAN2009 @endyashainin @PaklovesTurkiye @Two @AViet @anant_s @PARIKRAMA @Shotgunner51 @endyashainin @eldarlmari @TopCat @alaungphaya @Ankit Kumar 002 @maximuswarrior @Huan @LA se Karachi @BDforever @Three_Kingdoms @T-123456 @somebozo @Maira La @Nilgiri @terranMarine @Jlaw @Dandpatta @Philia @cirr @ahojunk @powastick @grey boy 2 @Malik Abdullah et al

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## AndrewJin

*Let's wait for more photos for today's launch ceremony ！

80 km/h
1/5 of subway investment 
1/3 of construction time 






----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
BYD to branch out into monorail in smaller Chinese cities
*
Electric-car maker BYD Co. is in talks with local officials in several of China’s smaller cities to build monorail systems amid concerns that the rapid growth in automobile ownership will worsen traffic congestion in urban areas, Bloomberg reports.

*Monorail systems are a potential 3 trillion yuan (US$450 billion) market in China*, based on an average 70-kilometer (44 miles) network in each of an estimated 300 cities, and will become a new major growth area for the company, the report quoted chairman Wang Chuanfu as saying.

The elevated single-rail tracks can be built on road dividers and are especially suited for smaller, less-developed cities because they cost one-sixth the price of a subway system and are cheaper to maintain, Wang said. 

*With the number of vehicles growing at an average annual rate of 15 percent in such cities and road space at only 1 percent, *these urban areas are on course for the same gridlock gripping major Chinese cities like Beijing if they don’t adopt light transit, he said.

“Many third- and fourth-tier cities have approached us to discuss monorail,” Wang told Bloomberg in an interview.

*“For many of these cities facing traffic congestion and financial constraints, if you can’t go underground, you have to go above.”*

After leading BYD to top electric vehicle sales in China, Wang is steering the company into monorail as an area where he sees high barriers to entry and fewer competitors.

“BYD is taking advantage of its relationships with municipalities and the know-how in urban public transport that it’s built through the years marketing electric buses,” said Steve Man, an auto analyst with Bloomberg Intelligence. 

“The foray into electric monorail expands the company’s electric propulsion and battery businesses.”

BYD’s competitors in monorail-making will include Bombardier Inc. and Hitachi Ltd., Wang said.

BYD will utilize its core technology in electric vehicles, batteries and materials to build the monorail systems, which will be paid for by local governments, he said.

The company will begin operating a 4.4-kilometer line at its base in Shenzhen in September, he said. An eight-carriage train will be able to carry about 1,600 standing passengers.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 艹艹艹



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

long_ said:


>


I can imagine 10 years later, such system is everywhere in China's small cities and county towns.






BYD has signed a contract with Shantou City worth 50 billion yuan.
BYD has planned more than 50km monorails in Pingshan New District of Shenzhen.
BYD has consulted with 20+ cities.....

目前，比亚迪已与汕头市达成合作，协议金额约500亿元。今年6月，坪山新区也已与比亚迪在云轨规划和建设方面达成合作，建设总规划里程不少于50公里的跨座式单轨。公司已与20余个城市接洽，未来中山等地项目也将陆续落地。

*BYD Shantou Monorail Industrial Park will start construction late this year in Shantou City
First phase investment 12 billion yuan *

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

long_ said:


>





*BYD announces today Urban Rail Transit is BYD's 4th pillar industry 
A Light Rail Academy has been founded 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## ahojunk

The monorails I have experience are all noisy and shaky.

Does anyone how whether these new monorails are quiet and has a smooth ride?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> The monorails I have experience are all noisy and shaky.
> 
> Does anyone how whether these new monorails are quiet and has a smooth ride?


Chongqing has several Monorails, neither noisy nor shaky....
Probably you mentioned the outdated Sydney Monorail which has been demolished.....

Monorails are ideal for mountainous cities and smaller cities.
They are not for cities like Shanghai and Wuhan.

*Chongqing Metro *

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## AndrewJin

* 上头条了！
Shenzhen Evening News*

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## AndrewJin

BYD now has 4 pillar sectors, electronics, car, new-energy, and a new one urban rapid transit.


----------



## AndrewJin

*BYD Monorail is very affordable to smaller cities

BYD Monorail A for main corridors *
150-250 million yuan per km ($ 22-37 million)
*
BYD Monorail C (Community) for tributary lines *
<100 million yuan per km ($ 15 million)

一种是比亚迪A型线，用于干线：

这种A型线用于机场、火车站、地铁等专用线路的接驳站点、市区公共交通干线、以及城市综合交通系统的组成部分。A型线的特点是交通流量大、承载人群多，A型线的站点可以灵活设置，能够连接卫星城和周边城市，连接医院、学校、旅游景点，乃至商场、大型居民社区等。

另一种是比亚迪C型（Community）线，用于深入社区：

这种C型线路靠近住宅、商场、医院、学校、办公区、CBD、公交站、地铁站等。并且由于上述的占地面积小等特性，C型线路的观景性较强，车站可以深入到建筑。

*A + C interchange station *

























@Kaptaan @TopCat @T-Rex @Götterdämmerung @Malik Abdullah @Echo_419 @coffee_cup @anant_s @PARIKRAMA @Ankit Kumar

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Erhabi

AndrewJin said:


> *BYD Monorail is very affordable to smaller cities
> 
> BYD Monorail A for main corridors *
> 150-250 million yuan per km ($ 22-37 million)
> *
> BYD Monorail C (Community) for tributary lines *
> <100 million yuan per km ($ 15 million)
> 
> 一种是比亚迪A型线，用于干线：
> 
> 这种A型线用于机场、火车站、地铁等专用线路的接驳站点、市区公共交通干线、以及城市综合交通系统的组成部分。A型线的特点是交通流量大、承载人群多，A型线的站点可以灵活设置，能够连接卫星城和周边城市，连接医院、学校、旅游景点，乃至商场、大型居民社区等。
> 
> 另一种是比亚迪C型（Community）线，用于深入社区：
> 
> 这种C型线路靠近住宅、商场、医院、学校、办公区、CBD、公交站、地铁站等。并且由于上述的占地面积小等特性，C型线路的观景性较强，车站可以深入到建筑。
> 
> *A + C interchange station *
> View attachment 343149
> 
> 
> View attachment 343151
> 
> 
> View attachment 343152
> 
> 
> View attachment 343153
> 
> 
> View attachment 343154
> 
> 
> @Kaptaan @TopCat @T-Rex @Götterdämmerung @Malik Abdullah @Echo_419 @coffee_cup @anant_s @PARIKRAMA @Ankit Kumar



Always good to see a company from Xi'an progressing. Metro security in Riyadh is also comprised of BYD vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

Malik Abdullah said:


> Always good to see a company from Xi'an progressing. Metro security in Riyadh is also comprised of BYD vehicles.
> 
> View attachment 343155


Bro, BYD's headquarter is in Shenzhen.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shotgunner51

AndrewJin said:


> Chongqing has several Monorails, neither noisy nor shaky....
> Probably you mentioned the outdated Sydney Monorail which has been demolished.....
> 
> Monorails are ideal for mountainous cities and smaller cities.
> They are not for cities like Shanghai and Wuhan.
> 
> *Chongqing Metro *
> View attachment 343066




Yes Chongqing Metro has constructed monorail since 2005.

Congrats to BYD, it's a remarkable breakthrough! What are the key tech specs or indicators?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SBUS-CXK

Malik Abdullah said:


> Always good to see a company from Xi'an progressing. Metro security in Riyadh is also comprised of BYD vehicles.
> 
> View attachment 343155


I'm glad to BYD in Riyadh. But Bro...BYD company headquarters in Shenzhen.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Erhabi

Two said:


> I'm glad to BYD in Riyadh. But Bro...BYD company headquarters in Shenzhen.


Thats great! I didn't know its HQ is in Shenzen always thought it was a Xian based company because all the taxis in Xian were BYD. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BYD_Auto

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBUS-CXK

Malik Abdullah said:


> Thats great! I didn't know its HQ is in Shenzen always thought it was a Xian based company because all the taxis in Xian were BYD.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BYD_Auto


Ha ha, this have no what, to be honest. Before I thought it is BYD company in Beijing...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Two said:


> Ha ha, this have no what, to be honest. Before I thought it is BYD company in Beijing...


I though BYD was a foreign company. 


Malik Abdullah said:


> Thats great! I didn't know its HQ is in Shenzen always thought it was a Xian based company because all the taxis in Xian were BYD.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BYD_Auto


You are better than me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

AndrewJin said:


> Bro, BYD's headquarter is in Shenzhen.



How long after battery needs to be replaced and what is the cost involved?


----------



## AndrewJin

TopCat said:


> How long after battery needs to be replaced and what is the cost involved?


Specific details are unknown.
As far as I know, batteries are used only when departing from and arriving at a station.



TopCat said:


> How long after battery needs to be replaced and what is the cost involved?





Shotgunner51 said:


> Yes Chongqing Metro has constructed monorail since 2005.
> 
> Congrats to BYD, it's a remarkable breakthrough! What are the key tech specs or indicators?


There are a lot of new technology used on this project...
Unfortunately, my English is not good enough to translate those jargons....English is a weird language, the gap between general English and jargon is too big.
http://www.weibo.com/ttarticle/p/show?id=2309351000014030153352216205

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sweetgrape

It is damn cool, like future vehicle, if it is cheap, need let it prevail in more cities of China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*BYD steams into monorail industry*

By CHAI HUA (China Daily)

Updated: 2016-10-14 07:48






BYD's Skyrail starts operation on Oct 12,2016 in Shenzhen, Guangdong province. [Photo provided toChina Daily]


Chinese electric vehicle manufacturer BYD is entering the railway transportation market, with the announcement of plans to build a monorail service in Shenzhen.

*The "Skyrail" will take around two years to build, one-third of the time taken to build the average metro system, and will cost around 20 percent of the latter, according to the company.*

With an investment of 5 billion yuan ($757 million) in five years, BYD aims to solve the traffic jam problem in crowded cities caused by population increase.

At the ceremony, BYD Chairman Wang Chuanfu said the city of Shantou in Guangdong province had signed contract with BYD to build a 250-kilometer-long Skyrail system and another20 cities are in negotiations to introduce the new transportation system.

"Skyrail could integrate with current public transportation system in a bid to establish a multi-dimensional network linking space underground, on the ground and in the air," Wang said.

It can run as fast as 80 km per hour and its delivery capacity is about 10,000 to 30,000 passengers one way each hour.

After the 4.4-km Skyrail started operations in BYD's Shenzhen campus, railway transportation officially becomes the company's fourth core business after IT, automobile and new energy.

Wang said BYD is determined to be the first private company in China to enter railway transportation industry.

On Oct 11, Wang also signed a contract worth 60 billion yuan with China Development Bank about a strategic cooperation on the monorail system industry.

Peng Qi, automobile industry analyst of research center at China Merchants Securities, pointed out the development of the Skyrail depends on how many orders it could successfully get and that needs to be negotiated with local governments.

He said he believes the new system is suitable for third and fourth-tier cities, as well as linking suburbs and downtown in first-tier cities, but he is afraid smaller cities could not afford the cost.

The advantage of BYD's Skyrail is its low cost, he added.

He compares the Skyrail to an aerial electronic bus, saying BYD has a comprehensive resources of manufacturing electronic bus, including electronic motors, battery and electronic control, so the company only needs to outsource track manufacturing.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> *The "Skyrail" will take around two years to build, one-third of the time taken to build the average metro system, and will cost around 20 percent of the latter, according to the company.*


An efficient way to build Metro.



cirr said:


> At the ceremony, BYD Chairman Wang Chuanfu said the city of Shantou in Guangdong province had signed contract with BYD to build a 250-kilometer-long Skyrail system and another 20 cities are in negotiations to introduce the new transportation system.


i bet 200 more cities will negotiate with BYD.



cirr said:


> It can run as fast as 80 km per hour and its delivery capacity is about 10,000 to 30,000 passengers one way each hour.


10,000 to 30,000 passengers one way per hour is enough for smaller cities.



cirr said:


> After the 4.4-km Skyrail started operations in BYD's Shenzhen campus, railway transportation officially becomes the company's fourth core business after IT, automobile and new energy.


Now, @cnleio can take Skyrail in the headquarter of BYD in Pingshan New District, Shenzhen.



cirr said:


> Wang said BYD is determined to be the first private company in China to enter railway transportation industry.
> 
> On Oct 11, Wang also signed a contract worth 60 billion yuan with China Development Bank about a strategic cooperation on the monorail system industry.


Now BYD is backed by CDB.
CRRC must work harder!
Healthy competition is welcome.

CRRC Suspension train in Chengdu

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker

*Budget overground monorail train debuts in China*
China's leading new-energy vehicle manufacturer, BYD, unveiled its first light train on Thursday. The "Yungui", or "Cloud Rail" in English, is an overground metro system which costs about one-fifth of a regular metro line, and takes much less time to construc*t.




*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

AndrewJin said:


> Now, @cnleio can take Skyrail in the headquarter of BYD in Pingshan New District, Shenzhen.


This train co-worked by BYD and 中国中车 ... BYD got development funds from BeiJing. The 1st BYD 250km-line skyrail will build in ShanTou city of GuangDong province, the deal already signed.

Future BYD will push this skyrail to foreign market as similar as BYD's e-bus, it's the new-energy project funded by BeiJing.


----------



## AndrewJin

cnleio said:


> This train co-worked by BYD and 中国中车 ... BYD got development funds from BeiJing. The 1st BYD 250km-line skyrail will build in ShanTou city of GuangDong province, the deal already signed.
> 
> Future BYD will push this skyrail to foreign market as similar as BYD's e-bus, it's the new-energy project funded by BeiJing.


I have never been doubted about BYD's execution of plans.


----------



## cnleio

AndrewJin said:


> I have never been doubted about BYD's execution of plans.


BYD is a complex IT company group ... it produce many goods from IC chip to vehicle, from OEM assembly to new-energy R&D. During my work time in BYD, i just found some is good some is not good inside BYD ... right now im dealing with a system project of vehicle air conditioner with BLDC (already finished 2/3), my suppliers from Renesas, Freescale, TI, Bosch, Rohm etc. As my boss told me when i into the company: BYD just provide a platform to u, it depends on how u using it ~

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

cnleio said:


> BYD is a complex IT company group ... it produce many goods from IC chip to vehicle, from OEM assembly to new-energy R&D. During my work time in BYD, i just found some is good some is not good inside BYD ... right now im dealing with a system project of vehicle air conditioner with BLDC (already finished 2/3), my suppliers from Renesas, Freescale, TI, Bosch, Rohm etc. As my boss told me when i into the company: BYD just provide a platform to u, it depends on how u using it ~


Can u ride that monorail everyday from one place to another within the factory?
It says the total length is over 4km.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

AndrewJin said:


> Can u ride that monorail everyday from one place to another within the factory?
> It says the total length is over 4km.


In PingShan, the BYD employees can take the light rail for free from apartment buildings to office buildings, the 4km stations all inside PingShan BYD industry zone.


----------



## AndrewJin

cnleio said:


> In PingShan, the BYD employees can take the light rail for free from apartment buildings to office buildings, the 4km stations all inside PingShan BYD industry zone.


Do most employees live in the BYD apartments?


----------



## cnleio

AndrewJin said:


> Do most employees live in the BYD apartments?


Most blue-collar workers live in BYD apartments ... most employees in offices not live in apartments, they might rent house near the company or already bought house in local, only few employees in offices and fresh graduate employees live in apartments.


----------



## AndrewJin

cnleio said:


> Most blue-collar workers live in BYD apartments ... most employees in offices not live in apartments, they might rent house near the company or already bought house in local, only few employees in offices and fresh graduate employees live in apartments.


Those apartments for blue-collar workers free?


----------



## cnleio

AndrewJin said:


> Those apartments for blue-collar workers free?


Yes. But for BYD employees in office is about 180RMB/month ... cheap.


----------



## AndrewJin

cnleio said:


> Yes. But for BYD employees in office is about 180RMB/month ... cheap.


0 or 180, all free


----------



## 艹艹艹

*BYD pure electric mine truck*











*BYD chairman personally driving*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ChineseLuver

Nice! All electric for heavy duty work and environmentally clean as well. The hell with the exhaust fumes,aight!?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*BYD Electric Bus K7 on 3980m high plateau in India's Himachal Pradesh
17 Oct 2016*

2016年10月17日消息：近日，比亚迪纯电动大巴K7驶入印度喜马偕尔邦旅游景区，在海拔3980米的喜马拉雅山区成功试运营，成为首辆行驶在印度高海拔山地的电动巴士，成就中国品牌在世界屋脊的骄傲时刻!












@hinduguy @Ankit Kumar 002 @PARIKRAMA @anant_s @Echo_419 @hellfire @cnleio

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GS Zhou

AndrewJin said:


> 2016年10月17日消息：近日，比亚迪纯电动大巴K7驶入印度喜马偕尔邦旅游景区，在海拔3980米的喜马拉雅山区成功试运营，成为首辆行驶在印度高海拔山地的电动巴士，成就中国品牌在世界屋脊的骄傲时刻!


靠，高寒地区的电池性能是很受考验的。要是阿三不好好维护的话，估计比亚迪会躺枪


----------



## 艹艹艹

GS Zhou said:


> 靠，高寒地区的电池性能是很受考验的。要是阿三不好好维护的话，估计比亚迪会躺枪


千万不要用火烤啊


----------



## AndrewJin

GS Zhou said:


> 靠，高寒地区的电池性能是很受考验的。要是阿三不好好维护的话，估计比亚迪会躺枪


Prices of BYD electric bus are extremely expensive, including subsequent maintenance.
I believe someone is there for the maintenance job.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

9.14 million dollars for 11 buses, and ancillary equipment and services
Quite a good deal 
@cnleio







A Chinese company has won a $9.14 million contract to supply 11 battery-powered electric buses to Cape Town, which hopes to become the first city in Africa to use electric buses for public transport.

BYD Company Ltd (it stands for Build Your Dreams, according to HTXT) is a Chinese manufacturer of automobiles and rechargeable batteries with corporate headquarters in Shenzhen, China. It has a facility in South Africa and is the parent of BYD Motors Inc. based in Los Angeles, Calif.

The high cost of electric buses has been a barrier for the industry, according to Persistence Market Research. They cost about twice as much as their non-electric counterparts. But as crude oil prices fluctuate, the global electric bus market is predicted to grow 28 percent by 2020.

BRICS countries – Brazil, Russia, India, China, and South Africa — have the largest combined public transport system, and are expected to present the most lucrative opportunities for electric vehicle penetration. By the end of 2020, China is expected to account for nearly half of the global market.

BYD Company Ltd is a prominent player in the global electronic bus market. Others include U.S.-based Proterra, Sweden-based AB Volvo, Germany’s Daimler AG, Poland’s Solaris Bus and Coach S.A., Germany’s ZF Friedrichshafen AG, China’s Zhongtong Bus & Holding Co., Ltd, and India’s Ashok Leyland.

“Cape Town’s deployment of electric buses is the first showcase of a clean and sustainable transport system in Africa,” said AD Huang, general manager of BYD Middle East and Africa auto sales division, in a BYD press release. “The success of this project will encourage other African cities to develop their own green public transport projects.”

Other African countries besides South Africa have made first-mover claims on electric buses, according to an earlier _AFKInsider report_.

France-based Bolloré Africa Logistics had electric buses in use in Cameroon in 2014, the company said in a press release.

An investment company controlled by French billionaire Vincent Bolloré, Bolloré employs 25,000 people in 45 African countries through 250 subsidiaries, Bloomberg reported in 2013.

Bolloré claims to be a market leader in Cameroon’s integrated logistics sector and developer of the first electric bus line in Central Africa. The first electric buses went into service in May 2014 in Cameroon and they’ve been used to transport students at the University of Yaoundé 1, Bolloré said.

Uganda’s Kiira Motors unveiled Africa’s first solar-powered electric bus prototype, the Kayoola, BBC reported in February. Now the company seeks investment from international companies and vehicle parts makers — essential, it says, for the project to take off.

If it is mass produced, each bus will cost up to $58,000 — a competitive price — said Paul Isaac Musasizi, Kiira Motors’ CEO.

The benefits of electric buses include less noise than traditional diesel engines, a smoother ride, and environmental friendliness. South Africa’s BYD electric buses should be able to travel at least 250 kilometers (155 miles) in traffic before the batteries need recharging

Transportation accounts for 34 percent of carbon output in Cape Town, population 3.8 million. The city wants to reduce carbon emissions through policies that affect households, businesses, electricity generation and the city’s transport system.

The carbon emissions target reduction is 3.2 percent by 2020, BYD reported.

BYD’s successful bid for the South African contract follows its launch of a global first – an emissions-free pure electric double decker that hit the London streets in March, BYD reported. It’s one of a fleet of five.

BYD has supplied photovoltaic modules to one of South Africa’s largest solar farms in Prieska. It also delivered the first containerized energy storage system to Johannesburg in February 2015 and home battery storage system B Box to the South Africa residential market in 2016.

The electric buses made for South Africa will be partially manufactured and assembled locally, Cape Town mayor Patricia de Lille said, according to an ENCA report. “Apart from lowering our carbon emissions, local residents will also benefit from this contract through job opportunities,” she said.

The $9.14 million BYD contract includes the buses, ancillary equipment, services, training, and will be partly offset by income generated from selling carbon credits, ENCA reported. Delivery is expected in June 2017.

BYD will also supply charging stations, data management centers, spare parts, tech support and training for bus drivers and mechanical staff, fleet maintenance and battery replacements, HTXT reported.

“As we reduce our carbon footprint, Transport for Cape Town will earn carbon credits which the city will be able to sell on the international market,” De Lille said. This will be accomplished “through mechanisms provided to signatories of the Kyoto Protocol as well as on local emerging markets as a result of the current SA Carbon Tax Act and the carbon offset regulations.

“We are really looking forward to this day,” De Lille said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

AndrewJin said:


> 9.14 million dollars for 11 buses, and ancillary equipment and services
> Quite a good deal
> @cnleio
> 
> 
> View attachment 347742
> 
> 
> A Chinese company has won a $9.14 million contract to supply 11 battery-powered electric buses to Cape Town, which hopes to become the first city in Africa to use electric buses for public transport.
> 
> BYD Company Ltd (it stands for Build Your Dreams, according to HTXT) is a Chinese manufacturer of automobiles and rechargeable batteries with corporate headquarters in Shenzhen, China. It has a facility in South Africa and is the parent of BYD Motors Inc. based in Los Angeles, Calif.
> 
> The high cost of electric buses has been a barrier for the industry, according to Persistence Market Research. They cost about twice as much as their non-electric counterparts. But as crude oil prices fluctuate, the global electric bus market is predicted to grow 28 percent by 2020.
> 
> BRICS countries – Brazil, Russia, India, China, and South Africa — have the largest combined public transport system, and are expected to present the most lucrative opportunities for electric vehicle penetration. By the end of 2020, China is expected to account for nearly half of the global market.
> 
> BYD Company Ltd is a prominent player in the global electronic bus market. Others include U.S.-based Proterra, Sweden-based AB Volvo, Germany’s Daimler AG, Poland’s Solaris Bus and Coach S.A., Germany’s ZF Friedrichshafen AG, China’s Zhongtong Bus & Holding Co., Ltd, and India’s Ashok Leyland.
> 
> “Cape Town’s deployment of electric buses is the first showcase of a clean and sustainable transport system in Africa,” said AD Huang, general manager of BYD Middle East and Africa auto sales division, in a BYD press release. “The success of this project will encourage other African cities to develop their own green public transport projects.”
> 
> Other African countries besides South Africa have made first-mover claims on electric buses, according to an earlier _AFKInsider report_.
> 
> France-based Bolloré Africa Logistics had electric buses in use in Cameroon in 2014, the company said in a press release.
> 
> An investment company controlled by French billionaire Vincent Bolloré, Bolloré employs 25,000 people in 45 African countries through 250 subsidiaries, Bloomberg reported in 2013.
> 
> Bolloré claims to be a market leader in Cameroon’s integrated logistics sector and developer of the first electric bus line in Central Africa. The first electric buses went into service in May 2014 in Cameroon and they’ve been used to transport students at the University of Yaoundé 1, Bolloré said.
> 
> Uganda’s Kiira Motors unveiled Africa’s first solar-powered electric bus prototype, the Kayoola, BBC reported in February. Now the company seeks investment from international companies and vehicle parts makers — essential, it says, for the project to take off.
> 
> If it is mass produced, each bus will cost up to $58,000 — a competitive price — said Paul Isaac Musasizi, Kiira Motors’ CEO.
> 
> The benefits of electric buses include less noise than traditional diesel engines, a smoother ride, and environmental friendliness. South Africa’s BYD electric buses should be able to travel at least 250 kilometers (155 miles) in traffic before the batteries need recharging
> 
> Transportation accounts for 34 percent of carbon output in Cape Town, population 3.8 million. The city wants to reduce carbon emissions through policies that affect households, businesses, electricity generation and the city’s transport system.
> 
> The carbon emissions target reduction is 3.2 percent by 2020, BYD reported.
> 
> BYD’s successful bid for the South African contract follows its launch of a global first – an emissions-free pure electric double decker that hit the London streets in March, BYD reported. It’s one of a fleet of five.
> 
> BYD has supplied photovoltaic modules to one of South Africa’s largest solar farms in Prieska. It also delivered the first containerized energy storage system to Johannesburg in February 2015 and home battery storage system B Box to the South Africa residential market in 2016.
> 
> The electric buses made for South Africa will be partially manufactured and assembled locally, Cape Town mayor Patricia de Lille said, according to an ENCA report. “Apart from lowering our carbon emissions, local residents will also benefit from this contract through job opportunities,” she said.
> 
> The $9.14 million BYD contract includes the buses, ancillary equipment, services, training, and will be partly offset by income generated from selling carbon credits, ENCA reported. Delivery is expected in June 2017.
> 
> BYD will also supply charging stations, data management centers, spare parts, tech support and training for bus drivers and mechanical staff, fleet maintenance and battery replacements, HTXT reported.
> 
> “As we reduce our carbon footprint, Transport for Cape Town will earn carbon credits which the city will be able to sell on the international market,” De Lille said. This will be accomplished “through mechanisms provided to signatories of the Kyoto Protocol as well as on local emerging markets as a result of the current SA Carbon Tax Act and the carbon offset regulations.
> 
> “We are really looking forward to this day,” De Lille said.


BYD e-bus sold much more than BYD car ... most benefits come from e-bus deals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*BYD buses making Liverpool greener*

*



*

Chinese automotive manufacturer BYD and British bus maker Alexander Dennis won their first order together outside of the capital when they were asked to deliver electric single-decker vehicles to Liverpool, at a time when green technology buses are becoming more popular throughout the UK.

The partnership will see them deliver a fleet of emissions-free buses to work routes around Liverpool city center. The order, which was placed by Merseyside operator Arriva North West, is for 12 Enviro200 EV 12-meter buses.

They will work city-center routes by day and be recharged overnight.

The buses are expected to cover between 240 km and more than 300 km each day and will also power integral USB chargers fitted inside the vehicles for the use of passengers.

In line with all BYD-Alexander Dennis joint products, the vehicles have been designed to complete a full day's work on a single charge and will not need to be topped up during the day. Therefore, they will be able to take advantage of cheaper of-peak electricity when charged at night.

Frank Thorpe, a senior manager with BYD's UK operations, said: "Merseyside is pointing the way for other British cities wishing to tackle their air-quality issues through pollution-free city center buses. We look forward to more such orders."

Arthur Whiteside, head of UK sales for Alexander Dennis, said several other cities are watching.

"It's the first joint order from outside London and opens the door to a range of provincial cities wishing to upgrade their bus fleet to pure electric, emissions-free standard," he said."The Enviro200EV provides a stylish, cost-effective and proven bus to meet their needs."

Emissions-free transport is becoming increasing important in the UK as a result of policies promoting low-carbon use. Several other clean-energy buses have been ordered.

Earlier in September, BYD started to provide 51 new single-decker electric buses for London, which it said will become Europe's largest electric fleet. The move should save London 700 metric tons of CO2 emissions a year.

The partnership between the manufacturers is said to be "well advanced" in fulfilling the order, which was placed by operator Go-Ahead.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*BYD, Wayne Engineering launch 'green' garbage truck*

2016-11-11 15:08

chinadaily.com.cn _Editor: Xu Shanshan_

BYD Motors, the U.S. arm of the Chinese automaker BYD Co Ltd, and Wayne Engineering, a waste management-equipment manufacturer, launched a fully electric garbage truck on Thursday.

The 3.9-ton truck, which can go 100 miles after being charged for 2.5 hours, is expected to save private haulers and municipal fleets operating costs by 58 percent per mile due to savings from diesel fuel, fewer moving parts and regenerative braking.

The truck will produce zero tailpipe emissions and greatly reduce noise pollution.

"This truck represents a new era in waste management, one of the last remaining sectors untouched by green energy and electrification," Stella Li, president of BYD Motors, said at the even in Phoenix, Arizona.

"Only 10 percent of refuse trucks use any alternative fuel at all, pumping our neighborhoods full of expensive and dangerous diesel fumes - or worse, PM2.5 from CNG (compressed natural gas) engines," she said. "Many are particularly bad on greenhouse gas emissions and particulate matter, harming the health of those around them."

Garbage trucks are excellent heavy-duty vehicles to electrify because the routes are defined and short, while traditional diesel vehicles burn unnecessary fuel while idling for lifting.

"This new truck is the chance to finally make cleaning our neighborhoods a clean prospect in and of itself," she added.

Designed with sanitation workers in mind, the truck has a body that allows for improved visibility and operation on tight roads and alleyways. With 100 miles of range on a single charge, a first for an electric refuse truck, fleets can handle larger routes and distances between sites.

"We've been proud to design and manufacture innovative equipment for the waste management sector for half a century and are thrilled to be a partner with BYD for this huge step into the future," said Kevin Watje, CEO of Wayne Engineering.

"Refuse trucks are a part of every community in the country and these all-electric trucks will start making a difference right away," he said.

The truck's cab, chassis and power train will be assembled at BYD's facilities in Lancaster, California, and then delivered to the body manufacturer Wayne Engineering at its facilities in Phoenix and Cedar Falls, Iowa. The production schedule will be based on sales orders.

BYD is the world's largest manufacturer of rechargeable batteries and the only original equipment manufacturer of electric trucks in North America. The BYD Wayne all-electric refuse truck is the first of several refuse truck offerings and adds to the company's existing line of urban delivery and goods movement trucks.

The Los Angeles-based BYD Motors began introducing all-electric medium- and heavy-duty trucks in early 2015, focusing on three markets: urban delivery, goods movement and refuse trucks.

The company is developing an all-electric, zero-emission refuse truck platform that will be used for front loaders, automated side loaders and rear loaders.

http://www.ecns.cn/business/2016/11-11/233651.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*All-electric garbage trucks are coming, BYD unveils a 3.9-ton truck with 100 miles of electric range*

Fred Lambert 

- 3 days ago

BYD ELECTRIC GARBAGE TRUCK




Battery-powered garbage truck. That’s BYD’s, the Chinese electric automaker with an electric bus and truck division in the US, latest product. We are talking about a 3.9-ton battery-powered truck capable of traveling 100 miles on electric range. That’s something.

They unveiled the vehicle (pictured above) in Phoenix today.

Other companies are also developing electric refuse trucks. The most well-known is Wrightspeed, which was founded by Tesla co-founder Ian Wright, but the company is actually manufacturing range-extended electric refuse trucks.

BYD’s new vehicle is all-electric, according to the company.

Electric waste management trucks make a lot sense. Of course, it reduces tailpipe emission, but it also significantly reduces noise pollution. Additionally, they do a lot of braking and therefore, a regenerative braking system can be put to good use.

The company wrote about the benefits in a press release for the announcement:

_“Both private haulers and municipal fleets will enjoy numerous benefits of this groundbreaking equipment. In addition to zero tailpipe emissions and greatly reduced noise pollution, the operating costs are substantially less due to savings from diesel fuel, fewer moving parts, and regenerative braking.”_

The electric powertrain was developed by BYD America, but the company worked with Wayne Engineering for the features related to waste management.

Kevin Watje, CEO of Wayne Engineering, said about the announcement:

_“We’ve been proud to design and manufacture innovative equipment for the waste management sector for half a century, and are thrilled to be a partner with BYD for this huge step into the future. Refuse trucks are a part of every community in the country, and these all-electric trucks will start making a difference right away.”_

President of BYD America, Stella Li, boasted about the all-electric system of the new vehicle compared to other range-extended solutions by competitors:

_“Only 10% of refuse trucks use any alternative fuel at all, pumping our neighborhoods full of expensive and dangerous diesel fumes – or worse, PM2.5 from CNG engines. Many are particularly bad on greenhouse gas emissions and particulate matter, harming the health of those around them. This new 3.9 ton truck, which gets 100 miles of charge in just 2.5 hours, is the chance to finally make cleaning our neighborhoods a clean prospect in and of itself.”_

The company didn’t disclose the details of its electric powertrain, but for reference, BYD equipped its class 8 electric truck with a 188 kWh battery pack.

Li claims that aside from the environmental benefits, the new truck will also provide “58% reduction in operating costs per mile”. There’s no word on when the truck will hit production. We asked BYD for more details and we will update if we get anything.

https://electrek.co/2016/11/10/all-...9-ton-truck-with-100-miles-of-electric-range/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*China's BYD unveils SkyRail mass transit solution at Mayors Summit in Mexico*
(Xinhua) December 02, 2016


MEXICO CITY, Dec. 1 (Xinhua) -- Chinese company BYD on Thursday unveiled its innovative and cost-effective SkyRail mass transit solution at the 2016 C40 Mayors Summit in Mexico City.

The elevated monorail system has been specially designed to tackle the biggest challenges which today's bustling urban centers are facing: air pollution, traffic congestion and climate change.

Pollution and congestion "have become the world's two major ills," as residents of major cities across the planet can prove it, BYD Chairman Wang Chuanfu said at a press conference.

What makes SkyRail particularly suitable to the world's major capitals and cities is "its adaptability to existing streets ... and building density," Wang said.

The rail system's "small footprint," or support structure, is made of columns that are only one meter in diameter, meaning they can be built on existing medians, and costly demolition will not be required, Wang stressed.

The monorail's "excellent topographic adaptability" also means it can be built to pass through buildings.

According to BYD, the SkyRail costs only a fifth of what it does to build a subway line, and it can save the construction time by one third.

Stella Li, BYD Vice President for the Americas, told Xinhua, "Any city with a population of more than 5 million to 7 million should consider the SkyRail" as a public transit alternative.

As one of the world's largest makers of rechargeable batteries, BYD has made it its mission to innovate more environment-friendly battery technologies.

The company's long-lasting and fully-recyclable iron-phosphate battery, known as the Fe Battery, "has become the core of its clean energy platform," and is expanding into more fields such as electric cars, buses, trucks, and utility vehicles.

Wang also officially kicked off BYD's "Cool the Earth by One Degree" program, an invitation to mayors and other officials around the world to reverse global warming by embracing clean technologies.

At the press conference, Wang also signed a purchase contract with the city of Cape Town, South Africa, making it the first African city to incorporate electric buses into its mass transit fleet.

"Today, we become the first city in Africa to buy our first 10 electric buses. Thank you for helping us to reduce carbon emissions and saving our planet," Cape Town Mayor Patricia de Lille said after the signing.

In Latin America, BYD's electric buses already form part of transit fleets in cities in Colombia and Brazil.

C40 brings megacities together to address their common problems, mainly climate change.

@AndrewJin , @cirr , @long_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jlaw

Mexico should go for it and not let America dictate how to manage their city. They got screwed by cancelling a rail deal with China in the past

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Jlaw said:


> Mexico should go for it and not let America dictate how to manage their city. They got screwed by cancelling a rail deal with China in the past



I am not sure how will they are able to finance spending on infrastructure. Will they borrow more from China and then complain that trade with China is killing white folks in the US?

Besides, if Trump uses local folks only to build the infra, the cost will likely be three times higher.

Mexico might be the very country holding US future by keeping their demographics productive and infrastructure improving.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

TaiShang said:


> I am not sure how will they are able to finance spending on infrastructure. Will they borrow more from China and then complain that trade with China is killing white folks in the US?
> 
> Besides, if Trump uses local folks only to build the infra, the cost will likely be three times higher.
> 
> Mexico might be the very country holding US future by keeping their demographics productive and infrastructure improving.


As silly as it sound Mexicans bring a lot to America. Yet Trump want to kick them out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

Jlaw said:


> As silly as it sound Mexicans bring a lot to America. Yet Trump want to kick them out


 Especially the white powder


----------



## AndrewJin




----------



## SBUS-CXK

*Tesla Is Playing Catch-Up With China’s BYD in Nearly Every Business Category*






By the time Fremont’s flamboyant physicist declared his intent to create a vertically integrated clean energy company, China’s quiet chemist had already built one.

Elon Musk’s Master Plan, Part Deux envisioned a future where Teslas are used for each type of terrestrial transport, from passenger vehicles to buses and trucks, supplemented by a seamless suite of solar-and-storage products.

This vision was probably best captured in Tesla’s announcement of its offer to acquire SolarCity: _“_We would be the world’s only vertically integrated energy company offering end-to-end clean energy products to our customers.”

In fact, Tesla would be the second such company. China’s BYD (short for “Build Your Dreams”) has already built Elon’s dream -- and has done so profitably.

*Tesla's numbers today*

Tesla already enjoys advantages of scale over its rivals. It expects EV sales to rise from 50,000 last year to 80,000 this year, for a 60 percent annual growth rate. At 100 kilowatt-hours per vehicle -- a slight overestimate -- Tesla will have consumed 5 gigawatt-hours of batteries in 2015 and 8 gigawatt-hours in 2016. These volumes dwarf those of its well-known competition.

Though Tesla did not break out its energy storage sales in Q2, it deployed 25 megawatt-hours across four continents in Q1.

As for solar panels, SolarCity expects its Gigafactory to continue installing equipmentthrough Q3 2017. If commissioning proceeds smoothly, it could clear 1 gigawatt of production in 2018.

Tesla likely won’t commercialize its bus or long-haul trucks before 2020, as it will want to focus on the Model 3 and Model Y. Cars are a far larger market than buses and transport trucks, so it would be ludicrous to go for the latter first.

It’s hard to put a timeline on Tesla’s autonomy efforts, given Mobileye’s termination of the two companies’ relationship, but at least the company can spread the effort across its approximately 15,000 employees. SolarCity would also bring a further 13,000 employees into the fold.






*BYD versus Tesla*

When comparing the two companies head to head, the data shows that in almost every relevant dimension, BYD has gone further and is growing faster.





*
Passenger vehicle EVs: *BYD not only outsold Tesla last year, but its planned growth this year is higher. (It’s on track to meet those projections, too, with BYD China having sold 47,000 electric passenger cars through Q2.)

The Model 3 could help Tesla catch up to BYD in 2018/2019 if it executes to plan. Unfortunately, doubts linger about Tesla’s ability to do so, given its struggles with even modest levels of mass production. BYD already offers 10 automotive models, so ramping up future EV programs should entail relatively low levels of risk.

*Battery use:* BYD produced 10 gigawatt-hours of lithium-iron phosphate (LFP) batteries last year in its 10-gigawatt-hour factory, and it is now building a second manufacturing facility. It expects to produce 16 gigawatt-hours in 2016, keeping pace with Tesla’s growth rate.

Despite Tesla having half the battery scale as compared to BYD, it probably has a lower cost per kilowatt-hour, because iron phosphate has perhaps two-thirds the energy density of Tesla’s NCA (lithium nickel cobalt aluminum oxide) battery chemistry. And though BYD has improved its batteries’ energy density 30 percent in the past few years (likely by adding manganese), other chemistries have advanced as well.

LFP does have substantial advantages, the biggest being its dimensional stability when charged or discharged, heated or cooled. This allows BYD to recharge its buses at 300 kilowatts without a battery cooling system. (It also relegates Tesla’s superchargers to being the world’s second-fastest charging stations.)

The advantages carry over to durability; BYD buses come with a 12-year battery warranty, and many of the earliest generations of BYD e6 taxis -- still in use -- have surpassed 500,000 miles per unit on their original battery packs.

*Energy storage:* BYD claims to dominate the North American energy storage market and had deployed more than 295 megawatts/295 megawatt-hours across 66 countries at the end of Q2.

*PV:* BYD’s photovoltaics division reached 1 gigawatt of annual production in 2014. While its panels aren’t particularly high-efficiency (18 percent compared to SolarCity’s target of 22 percent and SunPower’s current 22.8 percent), its use of dual-sided glass encasing around panels lengthens operating life and reduces the risk of electrical fires. The panels presumably primarily serve to allow seamless solar-and-storage shopping for the utility-scale installations on which the company is focused.

*EV buses:* BYD has four electric-bus manufacturing facilities and shipped its 10,000th unit this year, with a further 7,000 units on order. Recently, its winter trial for EV buses successfully concluded in Edmonton, Canada (average daily January high: 17º F). A multi-bus/solar panel/1-megawatt energy storage project (geared toward limiting demand charges) with another city even farther north may soon emerge.

*EV trucks:* BYD has offered electric delivery vans since 2014 and has expanded into short-haul trucks; it has also entered the construction market with its first electric cement mixer. Though less of a head start than with buses, the lead is large and growing with each purchase and product line extension.

*Autonomy/employee count:* It goes without saying that Tesla has an autonomy advantage over the rest of the auto industry. That said, BYD has 16,000 R&D staff members -- greater than Tesla’s total headcount -- which demonstrates the bandwidth that can be brought to bear on key technologies. It would be remarkable if the company wasn't working feverishly on its own autonomy efforts.

*Final thoughts*
BYD is ahead -- and in some cases far ahead -- of Tesla in every dimension of Elon Musk’s grand vision. Autonomy is the only category where BYD is not winning. As such, every one of Musk's incisive insights about the transformative power of electric vehicles, solar photovoltaics and battery storage, and the cost advantages enjoyed by the biggest giga-scale producers, now work more in BYD’s favor than in Tesla’s.

Musk is playing catch-up in a game he thought he had just invented.

In a nod of acknowledgement to BYD’s 180,000 worldwide employees -- and to correct our overly Silicon Valley-centric perspective here in North America -- we would be well served to give BYD's CEO Wang Chuanfu his due. He clearly won round one.

Of course, the fight has only just begun.

https://www.greentechmedia.com/articles/read/Tesla-Is-Playing-Catch-Up-With-Chinas-BYD

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Beast

We love competition from American competitors. The market is too big. Sharing the pie is not a problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GCTom

Brand awareness, Tesla is beyond BYD in any way imaginable. Tesla is cool, high tech, and futuristic. The name Tesla provokes imagination and can sell products for a premium, while BYD mostly can't.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

GCTom said:


> Brand awareness, Tesla is beyond BYD in any way imaginable. Tesla is cool, high tech, and futuristic. The name Tesla provokes imagination and can sell products for a premium, while BYD mostly can't.


BYD brand will evoke value for money , innovative and affordable. Selling a premium is only for those who can afford it.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

Two said:


> View attachment 363970
> 
> By the time Fremont’s flamboyant physicist declared his intent to create a vertically integrated clean energy company, China’s quiet chemist had already built one.
> 
> Elon Musk’s Master Plan, Part Deux envisioned a future where Teslas are used for each type of terrestrial transport, from passenger vehicles to buses and trucks, supplemented by a seamless suite of solar-and-storage products.
> 
> This vision was probably best captured in Tesla’s announcement of its offer to acquire SolarCity: _“_We would be the world’s only vertically integrated energy company offering end-to-end clean energy products to our customers.”
> 
> In fact, Tesla would be the second such company. China’s BYD (short for “Build Your Dreams”) has already built Elon’s dream -- and has done so profitably.
> 
> *Tesla's numbers today*
> Tesla already enjoys advantages of scale over its rivals. It expects EV sales to rise from 50,000 last year to 80,000 this year, for a 60 percent annual growth rate. At 100 kilowatt-hours per vehicle -- a slight overestimate -- Tesla will have consumed 5 gigawatt-hours of batteries in 2015 and 8 gigawatt-hours in 2016. These volumes dwarf those of its well-known competition.
> 
> Though Tesla did not break out its energy storage sales in Q2, it deployed 25 megawatt-hours across four continents in Q1.
> 
> As for solar panels, SolarCity expects its Gigafactory to continue installing equipmentthrough Q3 2017. If commissioning proceeds smoothly, it could clear 1 gigawatt of production in 2018.
> 
> Tesla likely won’t commercialize its bus or long-haul trucks before 2020, as it will want to focus on the Model 3 and Model Y. Cars are a far larger market than buses and transport trucks, so it would be ludicrous to go for the latter first.
> 
> It’s hard to put a timeline on Tesla’s autonomy efforts, given Mobileye’s termination of the two companies’ relationship, but at least the company can spread the effort across its approximately 15,000 employees. SolarCity would also bring a further 13,000 employees into the fold.
> 
> View attachment 363974
> 
> 
> *BYD versus Tesla*
> When comparing the two companies head to head, the data shows that in almost every relevant dimension, BYD has gone further and is growing faster.
> 
> View attachment 364012
> 
> *Passenger vehicle EVs: *BYD not only outsold Tesla last year, but its planned growth this year is higher. (It’s on track to meet those projections, too, with BYD China having sold 47,000 electric passenger cars through Q2.)
> 
> The Model 3 could help Tesla catch up to BYD in 2018/2019 if it executes to plan. Unfortunately, doubts linger about Tesla’s ability to do so, given its struggles with even modest levels of mass production. BYD already offers 10 automotive models, so ramping up future EV programs should entail relatively low levels of risk.
> 
> *Battery use:* BYD produced 10 gigawatt-hours of lithium-iron phosphate (LFP) batteries last year in its 10-gigawatt-hour factory, and it is now building a second manufacturing facility. It expects to produce 16 gigawatt-hours in 2016, keeping pace with Tesla’s growth rate.
> 
> Despite Tesla having half the battery scale as compared to BYD, it probably has a lower cost per kilowatt-hour, because iron phosphate has perhaps two-thirds the energy density of Tesla’s NCA (lithium nickel cobalt aluminum oxide) battery chemistry. And though BYD has improved its batteries’ energy density 30 percent in the past few years (likely by adding manganese), other chemistries have advanced as well.
> 
> LFP does have substantial advantages, the biggest being its dimensional stability when charged or discharged, heated or cooled. This allows BYD to recharge its buses at 300 kilowatts without a battery cooling system. (It also relegates Tesla’s superchargers to being the world’s second-fastest charging stations.)
> 
> The advantages carry over to durability; BYD buses come with a 12-year battery warranty, and many of the earliest generations of BYD e6 taxis -- still in use -- have surpassed 500,000 miles per unit on their original battery packs.
> 
> *Energy storage:* BYD claims to dominate the North American energy storage market and had deployed more than 295 megawatts/295 megawatt-hours across 66 countries at the end of Q2.
> 
> *PV:* BYD’s photovoltaics division reached 1 gigawatt of annual production in 2014. While its panels aren’t particularly high-efficiency (18 percent compared to SolarCity’s target of 22 percent and SunPower’s current 22.8 percent), its use of dual-sided glass encasing around panels lengthens operating life and reduces the risk of electrical fires. The panels presumably primarily serve to allow seamless solar-and-storage shopping for the utility-scale installations on which the company is focused.
> 
> *EV buses:* BYD has four electric-bus manufacturing facilities and shipped its 10,000th unit this year, with a further 7,000 units on order. Recently, its winter trial for EV buses successfully concluded in Edmonton, Canada (average daily January high: 17º F). A multi-bus/solar panel/1-megawatt energy storage project (geared toward limiting demand charges) with another city even farther north may soon emerge.
> 
> *EV trucks:* BYD has offered electric delivery vans since 2014 and has expanded into short-haul trucks; it has also entered the construction market with its first electric cement mixer. Though less of a head start than with buses, the lead is large and growing with each purchase and product line extension.
> 
> *Autonomy/employee count:* It goes without saying that Tesla has an autonomy advantage over the rest of the auto industry. That said, BYD has 16,000 R&D staff members -- greater than Tesla’s total headcount -- which demonstrates the bandwidth that can be brought to bear on key technologies. It would be remarkable if the company wasn't working feverishly on its own autonomy efforts.
> 
> 
> *Final thoughts*
> BYD is ahead -- and in some cases far ahead -- of Tesla in every dimension of Elon Musk’s grand vision. Autonomy is the only category where BYD is not winning. As such, every one of Musk's incisive insights about the transformative power of electric vehicles, solar photovoltaics and battery storage, and the cost advantages enjoyed by the biggest giga-scale producers, now work more in BYD’s favor than in Tesla’s.
> 
> Musk is playing catch-up in a game he thought he had just invented.
> 
> In a nod of acknowledgement to BYD’s 180,000 worldwide employees -- and to correct our overly Silicon Valley-centric perspective here in North America -- we would be well served to give BYD's CEO Wang Chuanfu his due. He clearly won round one.
> 
> Of course, the fight has only just begun.
> 
> https://www.greentechmedia.com/articles/read/Tesla-Is-Playing-Catch-Up-With-Chinas-BYD



BYD will continue with the kill. Tesla will face the fate of Apple. All hype but no substance. Hype is thanks to US state embedded neo-fascist media that promotes and protects money holders at all cost.

***

*BYD wins first Italian public tender for pure electric buses *
* 12/20/2016*

Success for BYD in the Italian market: Tender calls for 19 12m BYD ebuses

TURIN – In Italy there will soon be 19 BYD ebuses delivering zero emission transport on city streets. BYD has won the country’s first big tender for 12 metre pure electric buses which was awarded on 23 September. The contract won by BYD has a total value of over €10 million.

This tender is for long range, full size buses to operate on Piedmont Region’s urban transport networks. BYD will supply a fleet of 12m ebuses together with the provision of full service support for 10 years. This means that the BYD ebuses will begin serving the major cities of Piedmont from Summer 2017. The ebuses will connect the city centres with suburban areas. 

The order confirms BYD’s position as the world leader in pure electric bus design and development – it has produced 10,000 vehicles so far. Its ebuses are built to the highest quality, in line with the rigorous standards of EU legislation and in compliance with the demands made by the demanding Italian market.

“Thanks to the vision of GTT to make Turin green this order ensures that Italy, together with the UK and France, is a top market for BYD in Europe”, said Isbrand Ho, Managing Director of BYD Europe. “We have consistently said that we would have ‘lift off’ in Europe when our order book exceeded 100 ebuses. These Italian orders bring the current total to over 100 units: we have truly arrived. What a way to end the year!”.

The tender announced by GTT (Gruppo Torinese Trasporti) in the Autumn of 2015 was the first modular tender for the purchase of large electric buses and now the most important and largest order 16 12m buses for operation in Turin has been won by BYD. A further three buses listed in the tender are expected to be ordered soon.

Several other Italian operators are showing an increasing interest in pure electric technology: a technology that is the natural, inevitable evolution of urban public transportation in the medium term. It is where BYD is the absolute global market leader. BYD confidently expects other cities to follow Turin’s lead.

BYD’s commitment to the Italian market is underlined by its recent partnership agreement with Italy’s leading energy company, Enel.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> BYD will continue with the kill. Tesla will face the fate of Apple. All hype but no substance. Hype is thanks to US state embedded neo-fascist media that promotes and protects money holders at all cost.
> 
> ***
> 
> *BYD wins first Italian public tender for pure electric buses *
> * 12/20/2016*
> 
> Success for BYD in the Italian market: Tender calls for 19 12m BYD ebuses
> 
> TURIN – In Italy there will soon be 19 BYD ebuses delivering zero emission transport on city streets. BYD has won the country’s first big tender for 12 metre pure electric buses which was awarded on 23 September. The contract won by BYD has a total value of over €10 million.
> 
> This tender is for long range, full size buses to operate on Piedmont Region’s urban transport networks. BYD will supply a fleet of 12m ebuses together with the provision of full service support for 10 years. This means that the BYD ebuses will begin serving the major cities of Piedmont from Summer 2017. The ebuses will connect the city centres with suburban areas.
> 
> The order confirms BYD’s position as the world leader in pure electric bus design and development – it has produced 10,000 vehicles so far. Its ebuses are built to the highest quality, in line with the rigorous standards of EU legislation and in compliance with the demands made by the demanding Italian market.
> 
> “Thanks to the vision of GTT to make Turin green this order ensures that Italy, together with the UK and France, is a top market for BYD in Europe”, said Isbrand Ho, Managing Director of BYD Europe. “We have consistently said that we would have ‘lift off’ in Europe when our order book exceeded 100 ebuses. These Italian orders bring the current total to over 100 units: we have truly arrived. What a way to end the year!”.
> 
> The tender announced by GTT (Gruppo Torinese Trasporti) in the Autumn of 2015 was the first modular tender for the purchase of large electric buses and now the most important and largest order 16 12m buses for operation in Turin has been won by BYD. A further three buses listed in the tender are expected to be ordered soon.
> 
> Several other Italian operators are showing an increasing interest in pure electric technology: a technology that is the natural, inevitable evolution of urban public transportation in the medium term. It is where BYD is the absolute global market leader. BYD confidently expects other cities to follow Turin’s lead.
> 
> BYD’s commitment to the Italian market is underlined by its recent partnership agreement with Italy’s leading energy company, Enel.



I like your signature

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

GCTom said:


> Brand awareness, Tesla is beyond BYD in any way imaginable. Tesla is cool, high tech, and futuristic. The name Tesla provokes imagination and can sell products for a premium, while BYD mostly can't.



Also BYD was founded in1995 to build rechargeable batteries. Considering Tesla only recently jumped into the market this battery comparison is silly.


----------



## qwerrty

GCTom said:


> Brand awareness, Tesla is beyond BYD in any way imaginable. Tesla is cool, high tech, and futuristic. The name Tesla provokes imagination and can sell products for a premium, while BYD mostly can't.


it's useless when you don't make any money. gopro is another that has brand and big hype too and is dying 



TaiShang said:


> BYD will continue with the kill. Tesla will face the fate of Apple. *All hype* but no substance. Hype is thanks to US state embedded neo-fascist media that promotes and protects money holders at all cost.



most amercan companies are like that. if amazon, gopro, tesla, uber, twitter losing money less than a year ago, their stocks would jump 300% the next day

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## shadows888

qwerrty said:


> it's useless when you don't make any money. gopro is another that has brand and big hype too and is dying



several factors... phone cameras are becoming so good, less people are buying a gopro when they can just use their phone and That karma drone recall...is just embarrassing.

DJI only competitor 3DRobotics is dead also. 
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ryanmac/2016/10/05/3d-robotics-solo-crash-chris-anderson/#d7b3fbd48406

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jhungary

lol............did OP realise you are comparing Apples to Oranges??

Tesla is not the same in any way, sort or form than BYD. For 2 very good reasons

1.) Tesla is a prime brand, it started selling exotic/high end electric motor vehicle in 1995 and each of their cars went up to $80,000 USD plus, comparing Tesla to BYD is like comparing Ferrari to Toyota, yeah, Toyota may have out sold Ferrari in hundreds of thousand car in a year, but can you honestly say Ferrari need to "Catch up" with toyota??

On another note, Tesla Model 3 is just recently avalable to market on 2016, in 6 months time, *there are already 370,000 Tesla Model 3 order reserved*, if you are ordering one tomorrow, you will get yours in 2022. When BYD can achieve this, maybe you can say Telsa need to "catch up"


2.) BYD main selling point is their heavy vehicle division, it goes into 20,000 bus and truck a year last I heard, tesla did not have a heavy vehicle division, and tesla only ever focus on passenger car, if you only count passenger vehicle, tesla is actually outselling
BYD by 10,000 car a year. Even with its price tag of over 80,000 a car.

You cannot compare BYD to Tesla,, both are two different company going into a different direction


----------



## xunzi

I feel the future is bright for both. Tesla smart marketing will give itself an edge on luxury recognition. It will become like the BMW of the mainstream gasoline car, meanwhile BYD is the Toyota of mainstream car. Both are heading toward that way where Tesla will dominate the rich, upper class consumer and BYD will take the cake in middle and lower class like Toyota.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xunzi

jhungary said:


> Batteries aside, BYD cannot compare to Tesla with brand power alone, 372,000 ordered Model 3 when it came out of Paris Motor show........I don't think there are anyone, even in China, are waited to order BYD....
> 
> In another news, if you want to get a BYD passenger car in the US, it just got harder
> 
> http://www.greencarreports.com/news...electric-car-wont-be-sold-to-consumers-in-u-s


May 8, 2013. LOL 


Try this update. LOL

*China Electric Car Sales Up 188%, Still Dominated By BYD*
August 11th, 2016 by Jose Pontes 


_This article is also being published on EV Obsession and the EV Sales blogspot._


*BYD Qin Reaches Second Place*
The Chinese market had some 34,000 new EVs zooming the streets last month, a 188% increase over the same month last year, in-line with the annual growth rate. EV market share surpassed the 1% barrier in July, reaching 1.1% of new car sales.

At this rhythm, the Chinese EV market is headed to reach some 400,000 sales and 1.5% market share by December 31st, which not only would beat North America (USA + Canada + Mexico) and Europe as the top-selling market, both in volume and market share, but would also make it the largest market fleet-wise, with nearly 700,000 units in the streets.

All the while, 96% of the market belongs to domestic brands. For the record, of the 4% left for foreign brands, 2% belongs to Tesla, 1% to Porsche, and a remaining 1% is for the remaining automakers….

Here are July’s top 5 best-selling models:





#1 — BYD Tang: The 500 hp “Chinese Cayenne” continues its success story in the EV market, but deliveries dropped 14% compared to the previous month, to 3,032 units. You can blame it on production constraints or is question if the flagship BYD is finding its cruising speed around 3,000-something units per month.





#2 — BYD Qin: This 300 hp PHEV sedan registered 2,756 units in July, continuing on its growing sales trend for the sixth month in a row. Will BYD be able to provide enough units to beat the Qin all-time record (4,030 units, July 2015) by September?





#3 — Zhidou D2 EV: This tiny two-seater is the sole representative in the Top 5 of a class of cheap city cars that once were the most popular kind of EVs in China. Things have clearly moved on, with larger, more sophisticated models taking over. Still, there is space for these urban dwellers, and the Zotye D2 was the best seller in the class in July, with 2,209 unitsmoved.





#4 — BYD Qin EV300: An all-electric offshoot of the most common plug-in in China, this 218 hp, 300 km BEV has registered 2,075 units, continuing on this growing sales trend. Will it overcome its PHEV sibling soon? This Audi A4–sized model goes from 0 to 100 km/h in 7.9 seconds and costs (in China) between US$40,000 and US$48,000, before incentives.





#5 — SAIC Roewe e550: Shanghai-based SAIC expects to replicate the BYD Qin success with this model, the e550, a plug-in hybrid version of its 550 ICE bestseller. In July, the e550 seems to have plateaued at 2,000-something units per month, with 2,065 units moved, as SAIC is now concentrating efforts in ramping up production of its larger relative, the e950 full-size barge car.

*Year-to-Date Ranking*
In the podium positions, the BYD Qin switched positions with the BAIC E-Series and reached 2nd place, while the Roewe e550 climbed yet another position to 4th.

A worthy mention includes the Chery eQ, registering 1,839 units, a year-best performance, jumping to #6. Additionally, three models reached new highs: the Geely Dorsett EV registered 1,556 units in July, climbing to #9; the BYD e5 sedan delivered 1,358 units, reaching #10 (that’s the 4th BYD in the top 10); and the Zotye E200 city car climbed to #15, with 1,603 units.

Just missing out on the top 20 — by fewer than 200 units — the BAIC EX200 (1,502 units in July) is in the intersection of the two fastest growing trends in China — SUVs and EVs — so it is safe to say that this model will join the top 20 (10?) soon.

Looking at the manufacturer ranking, BYD is the leader with 33% market share, but lost an additional 2% share last month, since the market has been growing faster than the Xi’an-based company.

In 2nd place we have BAIC (12%), followed by SAIC Roewe (8%, up 1%) in 3rd, which switched positions with the #4 JAC, (7%, down 1%).

Finally, looking at the breakdown between BEVs and PHEVs, unlike other markets where plug-in hybrids are winning the upper hand, all-electric cars just continue improving their share, now at 68% (up 1% compared to last month). 1% is also how much they improved their relative ranking by the end of 2015. (_Note that the BYD Tang, BYD Qin, and SAIC Roewe e550 are the only plug-in hybrids on the list._)

Model July 2016 YTD
BAIC E-Series EV 1356 11333
BAIC EU260 1135 4746
BYD e5 1358 5108
BYD e6 911 10137
BYD Qin 2756 12160
BYD Qin EV300 2075 3800
BYD Tang 3032 22166
Changan Eado EV 116 3720
Chery eQ 1839 7176
Geely Dorsett EV 1556 5351
JAC i EV 4 378 6060
JMC E100 520 5747
Kandi K10 EV 682 2482
Kandi K17 Cyclone 969 4966
Lifan 330 EV 682 3682
SAIC Roewe e550 2065 10776
Tesla Model S 833 3287
Zhidou D2 EV 2209 4643
Zotye Cloud EV 420 4533
Zotye E20 1603 3913
_Author’s note: As you might have noticed, there were some readjustments to the rankings, due to new brands (Lifan) being on the radar and the breakdown of some models that previously were together (e.g., Kandi K-Series and JAC I EV series).





Also let me remind you that due to the US regulatory requirement that to sell to US, they have to build factory here so BYD commercial car is not yet popularize. Though it will coming and destroy Tesla market share thanks to its reliability and affordability._

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## shadows888

xunzi said:


> May 8, 2013. LOL
> 
> 
> Try this update. LOL
> 
> *China Electric Car Sales Up 188%, Still Dominated By BYD*
> August 11th, 2016 by Jose Pontes
> 
> 
> _This article is also being published on EV Obsession and the EV Sales blogspot._
> 
> 
> *BYD Qin Reaches Second Place*
> The Chinese market had some 34,000 new EVs zooming the streets last month, a 188% increase over the same month last year, in-line with the annual growth rate. EV market share surpassed the 1% barrier in July, reaching 1.1% of new car sales.
> 
> At this rhythm, the Chinese EV market is headed to reach some 400,000 sales and 1.5% market share by December 31st, which not only would beat North America (USA + Canada + Mexico) and Europe as the top-selling market, both in volume and market share, but would also make it the largest market fleet-wise, with nearly 700,000 units in the streets.
> 
> All the while, 96% of the market belongs to domestic brands. For the record, of the 4% left for foreign brands, 2% belongs to Tesla, 1% to Porsche, and a remaining 1% is for the remaining automakers….
> 
> Here are July’s top 5 best-selling models:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #1 — BYD Tang: The 500 hp “Chinese Cayenne” continues its success story in the EV market, but deliveries dropped 14% compared to the previous month, to 3,032 units. You can blame it on production constraints or is question if the flagship BYD is finding its cruising speed around 3,000-something units per month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #2 — BYD Qin: This 300 hp PHEV sedan registered 2,756 units in July, continuing on its growing sales trend for the sixth month in a row. Will BYD be able to provide enough units to beat the Qin all-time record (4,030 units, July 2015) by September?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #3 — Zhidou D2 EV: This tiny two-seater is the sole representative in the Top 5 of a class of cheap city cars that once were the most popular kind of EVs in China. Things have clearly moved on, with larger, more sophisticated models taking over. Still, there is space for these urban dwellers, and the Zotye D2 was the best seller in the class in July, with 2,209 unitsmoved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #4 — BYD Qin EV300: An all-electric offshoot of the most common plug-in in China, this 218 hp, 300 km BEV has registered 2,075 units, continuing on this growing sales trend. Will it overcome its PHEV sibling soon? This Audi A4–sized model goes from 0 to 100 km/h in 7.9 seconds and costs (in China) between US$40,000 and US$48,000, before incentives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #5 — SAIC Roewe e550: Shanghai-based SAIC expects to replicate the BYD Qin success with this model, the e550, a plug-in hybrid version of its 550 ICE bestseller. In July, the e550 seems to have plateaued at 2,000-something units per month, with 2,065 units moved, as SAIC is now concentrating efforts in ramping up production of its larger relative, the e950 full-size barge car.
> 
> *Year-to-Date Ranking*
> In the podium positions, the BYD Qin switched positions with the BAIC E-Series and reached 2nd place, while the Roewe e550 climbed yet another position to 4th.
> 
> A worthy mention includes the Chery eQ, registering 1,839 units, a year-best performance, jumping to #6. Additionally, three models reached new highs: the Geely Dorsett EV registered 1,556 units in July, climbing to #9; the BYD e5 sedan delivered 1,358 units, reaching #10 (that’s the 4th BYD in the top 10); and the Zotye E200 city car climbed to #15, with 1,603 units.
> 
> Just missing out on the top 20 — by fewer than 200 units — the BAIC EX200 (1,502 units in July) is in the intersection of the two fastest growing trends in China — SUVs and EVs — so it is safe to say that this model will join the top 20 (10?) soon.
> 
> Looking at the manufacturer ranking, BYD is the leader with 33% market share, but lost an additional 2% share last month, since the market has been growing faster than the Xi’an-based company.
> 
> In 2nd place we have BAIC (12%), followed by SAIC Roewe (8%, up 1%) in 3rd, which switched positions with the #4 JAC, (7%, down 1%).
> 
> Finally, looking at the breakdown between BEVs and PHEVs, unlike other markets where plug-in hybrids are winning the upper hand, all-electric cars just continue improving their share, now at 68% (up 1% compared to last month). 1% is also how much they improved their relative ranking by the end of 2015. (_Note that the BYD Tang, BYD Qin, and SAIC Roewe e550 are the only plug-in hybrids on the list._)
> 
> Model July 2016 YTD
> BAIC E-Series EV 1356 11333
> BAIC EU260 1135 4746
> BYD e5 1358 5108
> BYD e6 911 10137
> BYD Qin 2756 12160
> BYD Qin EV300 2075 3800
> BYD Tang 3032 22166
> Changan Eado EV 116 3720
> Chery eQ 1839 7176
> Geely Dorsett EV 1556 5351
> JAC i EV 4 378 6060
> JMC E100 520 5747
> Kandi K10 EV 682 2482
> Kandi K17 Cyclone 969 4966
> Lifan 330 EV 682 3682
> SAIC Roewe e550 2065 10776
> Tesla Model S 833 3287
> Zhidou D2 EV 2209 4643
> Zotye Cloud EV 420 4533
> Zotye E20 1603 3913
> _Author’s note: As you might have noticed, there were some readjustments to the rankings, due to new brands (Lifan) being on the radar and the breakdown of some models that previously were together (e.g., Kandi K-Series and JAC I EV series).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also let me remind you that due to the US regulatory requirement that to sell to US, they have to build factory here so BYD commercial car is not yet popularize. Though it will coming and destroy Tesla market share thanks to its reliability and affordability._



next he'll link a article from 2009 saying how Ericsson is going to crush Huawei. Try to keep up with the times buddy, in technology, if your mess up for a few months your done for.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GCTom

Beast said:


> BYD brand will evoke value for money , innovative and affordable. Selling a premium is only for those who can afford it.



All companies like to be the top of their respective food chain if possible. If given a choice, BYD would like to sell their vehicles with a premium too, but BYD just doesn't have that technological advancement and brand power to do it. 

There are just too many me-too companies in China that doesn't innovate and are just bottom feeders;electric cars from the likes of Chanjiang eCool(_eCool, _the fk brand is that?), Dongfeng, Brilliance, Beijing Auto...and now LeEco too. Will we ever see any ground breaking innovations from any of these companies for their electric vehicles? I doubt it.

With all that said, however, I think these are hopes for electric car innovations from China. It will most like not from the above mentioned slow moving companies, but rather from the like of Tencent, Baidu, Alibaba(if and when it steps into this sector), and perhaps BYD too.


----------



## shadows888

jhungary said:


> My quote is for the point i raise to Harmartia Antitode, which is you cannot buy a BYD e6 in the US unless you are going for fleet sale, so what if that is from 2013, *did BYD release BYD e6 for American market?* At least I did not hear it did.
> 
> For my original post, you are comparing Apples to Oranges, Tesla is a prime brand, look at how much they sell their car for (beside Model 3), and look at how much BYD selling their passenger vehicle? What next? Are you going to compare Porche to Kia?? Also, don't forget most of BYD sales is in China (60% of BYD annual sale is in China) and China have 140% duty for foreign vehicle. While everyone (including the Chinese) heard of Tesla, do you think many people know BYD exist outside China?
> 
> If you want to counter that point, I am all ears.



Jokes on you, KIA revenue is double than that of porsche. 

Also, did you not read the article? in order to sell in the US, you need the production in the USA by law. BYD only have electric bus production in CA currently. No one in US know about Huawei either, but they are still the biggest telecom company in the world, doesn't change the facts.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## WebMaster

Beast said:


> We love competition from American competitors. The market is too big. Sharing the pie is not a problem.



I like this attitude. More competition is better for the consumers AKA humans.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

BYD will be mining and manufacturing its own lithium(from brine) and lithium salts( inputs for cathode materials) in Qinghai China in a couple of years.

Tesla?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jhungary

shadows888 said:


> Jokes on you, KIA revenue is double than that of porsche.
> 
> Also, did you not read the article? in order to sell in the US, you need the production in the USA by law. BYD only have electric bus production in CA currently. No one in US know about Huawei either, but they are still the biggest telecom company in the world, doesn't change the facts.




I said, if you try to compare BYD to Tesla, it will be like comparing Ferrari to Toyota or comparing Porsche to Kia. One (Tesla) is a premium brand, the other one (BYD) is a common brand, prior to May 2016 before the release of Model 3 by tesla, Tesla is basically producing exclusively high performance prestige vehicle which will set you back at least 80 grand after governmental rebate. model S cost you around 75 grands, and model X cost you about 110 grands (will cost about 40% more in China) on the other hand, a BYD car cost you anywhere from 32-40 grands.

*You are trying to compare the selling rate of a premium brand to the selling rate of a common producer. It's like saying since Ferrari did not sell as much of their F430, F458 or F488 to Toyota Carmy, Corolla and Prius, Ferrari need to "Catch Up" with Toyota. Does it make sense to you?*

Also, there ARE manufracture hub in SF as BYD is making e5 and e6 for sale in US market, just not to private customer (if you read my article carefully, it said *YOU CAN BUY* a BYD e6 as part of Fleet deal in the US for $52,000), BYD said they would want to concentrate on Bus production that's the reason why they only sell E6 to fleet customer. I means that is literally just an excuse becuase will you think people will go for BYD e6 in the US for $52,000 or they will go for a Tesla Model 3 for $40,000? Bear in mind, Tesla have 372,000 pre-order from around the world for their Model 3 in just 6 months.. Can BYD really beat that?

BYD passenger simply have NO MARKET outside China, and that mostly because of the Chinese heavy import duty.


----------



## gambit

jhungary said:


> BYD passenger simply have NO MARKET outside China, and that mostly because of the Chinese heavy import duty.


It goes like this...

- China have over one bils people.
- China restrict foreign competition via import duty.
- China sells more Chinese products to Chinese than foreigners sold to Chinese.
- Therefore, Chinese products are superior.

Why is that so difficult for *YOU* to understand ?


----------



## shadows888

gambit said:


> It goes like this...
> 
> - China have over one bils people.
> - China restrict foreign competition via import duty.
> - China sells more Chinese products to Chinese than foreigners sold to Chinese.
> - Therefore, Chinese products are superior.
> 
> Why is that so difficult for *YOU* to understand ?



that's funny, then why are you keep using Chinese products then? LOL



jhungary said:


> Dude, did you have some kind of reading comprehension problem?
> 
> I said, if you try to compare BYD to Tesla, it will be like comparing Ferrari to Toyota or comparing Porsche to Kia. One (Tesla) is a premium brand, the other one (BYD) is a common brand, prior to May 2016 before the release of Model 3 by tesla, Tesla is basically producing exclusively high performance prestige vehicle which will set you back at least 80 grand after governmental rebate. model S cost you around 75 grands, and model X cost you about 110 grands (will cost about 40% more in China) on the other hand, a BYD car cost you anywhere from 32-40 grands.
> 
> *You are trying to compare the selling rate of a premium brand to the selling rate of a common producer. It's like saying since Ferrari did not sell as much of their F430, F458 or F488 to Toyota Carmy, Corolla and Prius, Ferrari need to "Catch Up" with Toyota. Does it make sense to you?*
> 
> Also, there ARE manufracture hub in SF as BYD is making e5 and e6 for sale in US market, just not to private customer (if you read my article carefully, it said *YOU CAN BUY* a BYD e6 as part of Fleet deal in the US for $52,000), BYD said they would want to concentrate on Bus production that's the reason why they only sell E6 to fleet customer. I means that is literally just an excuse becuase will you think people will go for BYD e6 in the US for $52,000 or they will go for a Tesla Model 3 for $40,000? Bear in mind, Tesla have 372,000 pre-order from around the world for their Model 3 in just 6 months.. Can BYD really beat that?
> 
> BYD passenger simply have NO MARKET outside China, and that mostly because of the Chinese heavy import duty.



Yes, they are in different sectors, did you not understand the OP of the article? it list BYD is outselling Tesla by Megawatts. it did not talk about a Ferrari vs Toyota comparison.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jhungary

shadows888 said:


> Yes, they are in different sectors, did you not understand the OP of the article? it list BYD is outselling Tesla by Megawatts. it did not talk about a Ferrari vs Toyota comparison.



I do, but I seriously doubt you understood my point.

My point is, this "outsell" and "catch up" BS as OP article mentioned does not worth ANYTHING because Tesla and BYD is on 2 differnet scale. As they are targetting 2 different type of customer.

So what if BYD outsell Tesla by mile? It's like I know for a fact that toyota camry outsell Ferrari F488 any given year, but then so the F what? You are talking about a urban run around vs a supercar, it's the same as BYD e6 is an urban run around vs Tesla Model S which is a supercar, the same logic applies, so the F what with that? When you are selling a car about 80,000 a pop and someone is selling the same type abiet less luxury for $40,000, do you think who can sell more? Does that mean anything?



gambit said:


> It goes like this...
> 
> - China have over one bils people.
> - China restrict foreign competition via import duty.
> - China sells more Chinese products to Chinese than foreigners sold to Chinese.
> - Therefore, Chinese products are superior.
> 
> Why is that so difficult for *YOU* to understand ?



To be honest, I don't quite understand these "outsell", "catch up", "I sell more car than you so I am more superior" BS, for me, I wish Tesla never release Model 3, it used to mean something buying a tesla, it's like telling people I own a ferrari or I own a Lambo, now, telling people I own a tesla is like telling people I own a car that's selling the same (or a little bit ;less) than a Chinese Unknown brand. how good to say that?

lol


----------



## ahojunk

Regardless of the numbers, I have great respect for Elon Musk who is the pioneer in the EV market. Before he came along, none of the big automobile manufacturers went into the EV segment. (GM manufactured an EV1 briefly in the mid 1990's but scrapped it). Elon basically reignited interest in EV.

The other big thing from Elon Musk - he shares his Tesla patents. I am not aware of any other company doing that.

Elon Musk has my utmost respect.




xunzi said:


> I feel the future is bright for both. Tesla smart marketing will give itself an edge on luxury recognition. It will become like the BMW of the mainstream gasoline car, meanwhile BYD is the Toyota of mainstream car. Both are heading toward that way where Tesla will dominate the rich, upper class consumer and BYD will take the cake in middle and lower class like Toyota.


I do hope this is the case. I hope Tesla is successful in the luxury segment, or at least carve out a decent market share.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBUS-CXK

GCTom said:


> Brand awareness, Tesla is beyond BYD in any way imaginable. Tesla is cool, high tech, and futuristic. The name Tesla provokes imagination and can sell products for a premium, while BYD mostly can't.


Oh.......Although don't understand, but feel very powerful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

ahojunk said:


> View attachment 364108
> 
> 
> Regardless of the numbers, I have great respect for Elon Musk who is the pioneer in the EV market. Before he came along, none of the big automobile manufacturers went into the EV segment. (GM manufactured an EV1 briefly in the mid 1990's but scrapped it). Elon basically reignited interest in EV.
> 
> The other big thing from Elon Musk - he shares his Tesla patents. I am not aware of any other company doing that.
> 
> Elon Musk has my utmost respect.
> 
> 
> 
> I do hope this is the case. I hope Tesla is successful in the luxury segment, or at least carve out a decent market share.



Obviously, Tesla is overrated. It is an early-coming fall-behinder. There is little they can do to outcompete or even catch up with China because BYD is an all-round industry leader.

***

*BYD's Electric Truck Expansion Has Big Potential*
Nov.27.16 |


Matt Bohlsen

Investment advisor, portfolio strategy, growth at reasonable price

*Summary*

BYD aims to replace dirty diesel polluting trucks with zero emission electric trucks.

BYD plans to bring a full array of electric trucks to market.

BYD wins California e-truck contract, and also launches the electric garbage truck in the USA.

BYD Co (SHE:002594) (HK:1211) (OTCPK:BYDDF) (OTCPK:BYDDY) - HKD 45.45, US $5.84.

BYD is a globally leading Chinese electric vehicle (EV) company based in Shenzhen, China. *It is currently the global leader in EV sales, heading for around 100,000 unit sales in 2016. It is also the global leader in electric (e) buses and in supplying the global e-taxi market.* You can read more about that here. In 2016, it announced an expansion into monorails, which I previously discussed here. Its latest foray is into electric trucks, which was first launched in the US back on May 3, 2016. As Clean Technicas states:

_The introduction of trucks to the lineup is a natural extension of this existing competency (e-bus), with the main difference being a vehicle designed to carry tons of cargo vs a vehicle designed to carry lots of humans around town_."

And, BYD "is bringing a full array of electric trucks to market." Think of commercial trucks such as garbage trucks, transportation trucks, even down to the workplace with electric forklifts.

*BYD is directly targeting the diesel vehicles*

Diesel fuel is a very bad pollutant. By targeting the trucking industry, BYD aims to replace dirty diesel fumes with zero emission electric trucks. This will result in less cancer risk and a cleaner environment.

*BYD trucks' selling points*


BYD electric trucks will save operators at least 50% on their fuel bills.
Maintenance costs will be drastically reduced, as EVs require minimal maintenance.
Zero emissions.
*Meets Government emissions standards. Note that current US Federal regulations require heavy-duty trucks to achieve a *10% to 20%* increase in fuel efficiency by 2018.*
*BYD's lithium iron phosphate battery is very durable and long lasting, hence BYD can give a 12-year battery warranty.*
*The size of the truck market potential for BYD*

The global truck market is huge. In the US alone, according to the U.S. Department of Transportation, there were more than 133 million total trucks in 2012. It should be noted that this figure includes 55m SUVs. So if we subtract those out, the US truck market was still 78m. If we assume each truck is replaced after 15 years, then we get about 5.2m new USA trucks per annum (pa). Globally, the number of commercial vehicles sold in 2015 was 22.12m. BYD currently has 15% market share for new global EV sales pa, so if it were to reach that figure for commercial vehicles (assuming a mere 1% of trucks go electric in 2017), that would be 15% of (22.12m x 1%), or around 33,000 sales potential in 2017. The issue for BYD would be ramping up production and plant expansion to meet demand. For now, my model assumes BYD will ramp to selling 500 e-trucks in 2017, growing at 100% pa at least until 2020. This is purely speculation for now, and I expect the actual figures are likely to be much higher, once BYD really gets going.

*BYD electric truck range*

*BYD T5, T7 and T9 electric trucks, and BYD electric forklift*

*




Click to enlarge*

_Source_

*BYD wins California truck contract*

On August 5, Hybrid Cars reported, *"BYD gets $9m California grant for 27 electric trucks....The electric trucks will replace diesel service trucks and yard tractors in the communities of Commerce, Fontana and San Bernadino."* BYD will manufacture the electric trucks from its Lancaster factory in California.

*BYD partner launches electric garbage trucks in the US*

On November 22, Green Car Reports reported: "BYD partners with U.S. firm to launch all-electric garbage truck." The US firm is Wayne Engineering, which specializes in garbage-truck bodies.

*BYD and Wayne Engineering electric garbage truck*

*



*

_Source_

*Competition*

At least for now, BYD has very little competition in the e-truck market. Swiss company E-Force has developed an 18-ton all-electric truck with 300 kms of range. Tevva Motors has developed a 7.5 tons, 80 miles range, electric truck which is manufactured by the Chinese company JAC, and plans to sell in the UK. Another small start-up is US-based EV Fleet Inc. (EVFI). Finally, Tesla (NASDAQ:TSLA) has said that it plans to release a Tesla semi e-truck next year.

*Conclusion*

BYD has a lot to gain by its expansion into the trucking market, including gaining brand awareness and acceptance in the US. BYD has already achieved dominance by being an early mover into EVs, e-buses, and e-taxis. It is looking very likely it will do the same with e-trucks.

Whilst it is still early days for BYD in the electric truck business, and as with its recent monorail plans, there appears to be yet another huge market opportunity for the company. The growth areas for BYD just keep coming, and I have not yet even mentioned energy storage or PV, roof tiles and so on. BYD has evolved to become a truly integrated green energy company with a growing suite of products that are very much in demand.

I have updated my BYD earnings model to include future e-truck sales, with very conservative estimates for now, that can be updated as BYD progresses. I have also added in some future conservative monorail revenues. Briefly, my BYD model now values it by end 2017 at HKD 56.75 (USD 7.31), end 2018 at HKD 84.41 (USD 10.88), and end 2019 at HKD 109.68 (USD 14.14).

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

_***

One national champion is never enough._

***

*CATL aims to plug into the global market *
China Daily, December 29, 2016

A technician assembles lithium-ion car batteries at a factory in Liaoning province. [Photo/Xinhua] 

A dusty village on the outskirts of Ningde, *a third-tier city in China's southeast*, seems an unlikely place for the headquarters of a potential global leader in future auto motive technology.

Yet China's major industrial policy decisions－move up the value chain, clean up polluted urban skies, and shift to plug-in cars－have Contemporary Amperex Technology Ltd (CATL) poised to go from hometown hero to national champion, and beyond.

*China's answer to Japan's Panasonic Corp and South Korea's LG Chem Ltd has tripled its production capacity for lithium-ion car batteries in the past year to keep up with a surge in China's sales of electric cars.*

After a second major funding round completed in October, the company's value quadrupled to 80 billion yuan ($11.5 billion), CEO Huang Shilin said last week.

CATL, which hopes to list on Beijing's over-the-counter exchange as part of plans to raise at least another 30 billion yuan by 2020, could be a dominant force globally.

It has already overtaken LG Chem in lithium-ion car battery production, and is chasing down Panasonic and BYD Co Ltd.

CATL plans to grow its battery capacity sixfold by 2020 to 50 gigawatt hours, *which could put it ahead of Tesla Motor Inc's gigafactory in Nevada.*

"We hope by 2020 we can achieve performance and price that lead the world," Huang said.

The company, *founded just five years ago*, is already pushing beyond China's borders, with offices in Sweden, Germany and France and plans to build a factory in Europe. Company representatives say that *because of non-disclosure agreements they can only list BMW as a customer for now.*

Despite the ambitious expansion, the emerging segment's dependence on government policy and rapidly evolving technology is not without risk.

A123, a US automotive battery maker, went from IPO to bust in just three years as battery costs remained stubbornly high and orders dried up.

*"People think we're a big successful company, but we think we're in jeopardy every day,"* marketing director Neill Yang said. "The market environment and technology changes so fast that if we don't follow the trend we could die in three months."

*To become a Chinese champion, a battery maker must first shed any foreign investment to be eligible for subsidies and other policy support, people in the industry say.*

Before he set up CATL, Robin Zeng had started Amperex Technology Ltd (ATL), a company now majority-owned by Japan's TDK.

ATL initially had a 15 percent stake in CATL, but liquidated that holding last year, Yang said, when electric vehicle sales first started to take off. He declined to elaborate on the circumstances of that divestment.

TDK separated from CATL to focus on batteries for mobile consumer electronics, but still collects royalties on some intellectual property used by CATL, a spokesman for the Japanese company said.

"The reason is strategic and confidential. ATL still keeps a close relationship with CATL," said a person familiar with the situation, who was not authorized to speak to the media.

ATL and CATL still share a Ningde campus, although the front gate and main office bear only the ATL name.

Zeng, a Ningde local with a doctorate in chemistry, appears to be the remaining link between the two companies he founded. He declined an interview request.

While government support for electric cars has driven demand for components such as batteries, Beijing is also rolling out other policies that could benefit leading producers like CATL, by forcing smaller firms to consolidate or go out of business.

The Ministry of Industry and Information Technology said last month it is considering a rule that would increase minimum production requirements for battery makers by around 40 times to 8 gigawatt hours.

*Only BYD and CATL are roughly in line with that minimum, though Chinese media reports suggest Hefei Guoxuan High-Tech Power Energy Co Ltd and Tianjin Lishen Battery Joint-Stock Co Ltd may be close to or above that level by next year.*

Yang said subsidy support for batteries is fairly modest compared to those for producing electric vehicles, which totaled $4.5 billion last year alone.

*CATL has been nominated as one of three battery makers－with Guoxuan and Lishen－for incentives under China's 13th Five-Year Plan (2016-20), promising around $15 million if it can meet targets,* Yang said. He noted, though, that a single production line costs $40 million.

*Among national 2020 targets: to halve battery costs to below 1 yuan (14 cents) per kilowatt hour*, and improve energy density by two-thirds.

To get there, CATL is ramping up spending on research and development, where it employs more than 1,000 people with advanced science degrees.

"The strength of their R&D investment is quite large," said Fu Yuwu, chief of the Society of Automotive Engineers of China, adding he hopes the company can become a global leader.

"They have such large scale and the support of China's huge market, all the more reason they should do a good job of internationalizing," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## qwerrty

ahojunk said:


> View attachment 364108
> 
> 
> 
> The other big thing from Elon Musk - *he shares his Tesla patents*. I am not aware of any other company doing that.



he only sharing basic stuff like casing, diagnostic, interfacing, etc.. it's just one of tesla marketing hype tactics. don't be fooled.. he's not stupid. lol. even if he wanted to, the battery tech that make an ev isn't owned by his company. tesla is just assembler like apple

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zeronet

The market reality is that only China is very serious on pushing EV among all major countries. Trump's takeover is not a good news for the EV in US market. So what do you expect on the market share? Tesla will be kept in a niche market, cannot compete with BYD on the full product lines.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shadows888

zeronet said:


> The market reality is that only China is very serious on pushing EV among all major countries. Trump's takeover is not a good news for the EV in US market. So what do you expect on the market share? Tesla will be kept in a niche market, cannot compete with BYD on the full product lines.



trump will do what his corporate masters tell him to do. business as usual.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xunzi

jhungary said:


> My quote is for the point i raise to Harmartia Antitode, which is you cannot buy a BYD e6 in the US unless you are going for fleet sale, so what if that is from 2013, *did BYD release BYD e6 for American market?* At least I did not hear it did.
> 
> For my original post, you are comparing Apples to Oranges, Tesla is a prime brand, look at how much they sell their car for (beside Model 3), and look at how much BYD selling their passenger vehicle? What next? Are you going to compare Porche to Kia?? Also, don't forget most of BYD sales is in China (60% of BYD annual sale is in China) and China have 140% duty for foreign vehicle. While everyone (including the Chinese) heard of Tesla, do you think many people know BYD exist outside China?
> 
> If you want to counter that point, I am all ears.


Like I said, US regulation makes it harder to sell car in the US without factory.

I already told you, BYD is the Toyota of electric car. They target a different segment of consumers and market it that way. Do you think Toyota or Porche, who is a bigger company? You are a joke when it comes to analyzing future trend and success.



GCTom said:


> All companies like to be the top of their respective food chain if possible. If given a choice, BYD would like to sell their vehicles with a premium too, but BYD just doesn't have that technological advancement and brand power to do it.
> 
> There are just too many me-too companies in China that doesn't innovate and are just bottom feeders;electric cars from the likes of Chanjiang eCool(_eCool, _the fk brand is that?), Dongfeng, Brilliance, Beijing Auto...and now LeEco too. Will we ever see any ground breaking innovations from any of these companies for their electric vehicles? I doubt it.
> 
> With all that said, however, I think these are hopes for electric car innovations from China. It will most like not from the above mentioned slow moving companies, but rather from the like of Tencent, Baidu, Alibaba(if and when it steps into this sector), and perhaps BYD too.


Wrong. From the beginning, it's clear BYD is not aiming to sell their car to a high selected segment of consumer but to all the mass consumers from all walk of life and income. Their strategy is very much like Toyota with various models to fit consumer tastes and expectations. This is why BYD future is very bright as they will have control over vast amount of human population electric car adoption. If people really want a high end car, they can purchased those supercars from NextEV, LeEco with the latest tech and specification. But you have to remember, the luxury brand cars don't sell as much compare to the general mass consumers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zeronet

shadows888 said:


> trump will do what his corporate masters tell him to do. business as usual.


that is not true. Don't forget most wall street and silicon valley tycoons did not like Trump at the very beginning, but he still got elected. As a puppet of enterprises, he should support TPP instead of abolishing it at the first day of taking office.


----------



## cirr

*BYD Announces Electric Bus Fleet Contracts in Europe*

Posted by Lauren Tyler on *December 28, 2016*

BYD, one of the world’s largest electric vehicle (EV) companies specializing in battery technology, has announced that itwon Italy’s first big tender for electric buses and will deliver 19 of its 12-meter pure electric buses in a deal worth over EUR 10 million, or $10.39 million.





According to the company, the tender was released by Gruppo Torinese Trasporti (GTT), the bus operator in Turin, a city in northern Italy, in autumn last year.

Under the contract, BYD will supply a fleet of long-range, full-size e-buses, together with 10-year full service support, that will operate on the Piedmont Region’s urban transport networks, serving key cities such as Turin and Novara from summer 2017. The e-buses will connect the city centers with suburban areas, the company notes.

“Thanks to the vision of GTT to make Turin green, this order ensures that Italy, together with the U.K. and France, is a top market for BYD in Europe,” says Isbrand Ho, managing director of BYD Europe. “We have consistently said that we would have ‘lift off’ in Europe when our order book exceeded 100 e-buses. These Italian orders bring the current total to over 100 units: We have truly arrived.”

BYD says that several other Italian operators are showing an increasing interest in pure electric technology, as well. The company says it recently signed a partnership agreement with Enel, an Italian multinational power corporation, to begin cooperation on new energy vehicle development, in addition to large-scale power storage and household energy storage projects.

In addition, the company says that the Nottingham City Council in the U.K. recently inaugurated a fleet of 13 BYD e-buses, along with associated charging equipment. According to the company, this is the first e-bus fleet launched by BYD in the U.K. outside of London, where BYD supplied Europe’s largest e-bus fleet on behalf of Transport for London.

The bus purchase in Nottingham was supported by a $1.73 million grant from the DfT Green Bus Fund, which accounted for one-third of the contract’s total value.

As previously reported, BYD recently named Leonardo DiCaprio the new brand ambassador in China for BYD’s line of new energy vehicles.

http://ngtnews.com/byd-announces-electric-bus-fleet-contracts-in-europe

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## xunzi

LOL That is the dumbest post I ever seen.

It means A LOT! It means the influence BYD will have on the future electric car is a lot more. it means BYD can employ more people = happiness for everyone. It means BYD can change the direction of energy efficient car. It means BYD will be the CHAMPION of the new age of GLOBAL WARMING! This is why I said you are a joke when trying to understand the ramification of future success.

Again, nice joke. Berkshre Hathaway doesn't have controlling stake and can't influence the direction of the company. Many of the US banks is also owned by middle east royal, I guess you can call it Middle east company too. You are a joke! LOL



shadows888 said:


> LOL, i rather be the CEO of Toyota than porsche. and did you just took credit for BYD, calling it a american company?


The guy is just a joke. He doesn't understand that Toyota have a MUCH larger impact on car industry than Porsche. LOL

To him, everything is like black and white. He is a superficial person who believe that everyone wearing brand name gucci bag will make him feel special and better than anyone even though the practical function of getting end meet is the same. LOL

BTW, there is no guarantee that BYD will not enter the supercar market or buying up big name supercar brand under their subsidiary. BYD is going to be a huge future company. If you into stock, buy up BYD stock. Highly recommend!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## xunzi

LOL

Yes, everyone starts off small and gone big. Same with computer industry. Even I don't like electric car, but I got to admit that is where the future is heading. The gasoline car age will not be here forever for the simple fact that petro countries have too much influence on gas price. That beside adding to global warming.

Those other types of energy car, the hydro kinds, are not feasible for mass consumer due to cost and impracticality. Those are a niche type car. Any company that can save global warming on a massive scale will be champ. And car industry is one area that contribute a lot to global warming.

Like I told you, it's not easy to sold abroad without factory and supply chain. It takes decade to build supply chain global infrastructure to meet those needs. It doesn't take Toyota a few years to build those global chain where their car ecosystem, from designing, manufacturing, maintaining, repair and service create a huge INDUSTRIAL SCALE job opportunity for million of people globally. Right now, electric car is still early in its adoption.

I said, never underestimate the dirty poor consumer. They are afterall the mass population that determine the world future.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*BYD accelerates green autos *
China Daily, December 29, 2016

Carmaker BYD Co has vowed to *scale up its output of new energy vehicles to cut costs*, as the government gradually phases out subsidies for green energy vehicles.

The company will also boost its production of new energy vehicle batteries in order to lower production costs, it said.

The battery remains the key component of a new energy vehicle, accounting for 30 to 40 percent of its total production cost.

Considering the government's subsidy for new energy vehicles will decrease by 20 percent in 2017, the company has to cut its costs by 5 to 10 percent to compensate for this.

According to the Ministry of Finance, China will reduce the 2017-18 subsidies for new energy vehicles by 20 percent from those granted in 2016, and further cut them by 40 percent in the 2019-20 period.

All subsidies will be phased out after 2020, it said.

China started offering subsidies to boost the production of clean energy vehicles in 2009, and 33.4 billion yuan ($4.81 billion) had been earmarked by the end of 2015, said the ministry.

*However, the one-size-fits-all subsidy has made some carmakers rely too heavily on the government's financial stimulus, and they are reluctant to invest in research and development, with some manufacturers even taking subsidies as a source of quick money.*

According to BYD, the company has been preparing for the end of the subsidies.

Zhang Zhiyong, an auto analyst based in Beijing, said ending the subsidies will have an overall beneficial effect on the industry, as it will drive out those just seeking to make a quick buck.

According to Chen Qingtai, director of China EV100, a nonprofit organization dedicated to promoting new energy vehicles, Chinese carmakers should focus on research and development to make themselves more competitive, as international rivals are coming up with an increasing number of products.

SAIC Motor said it would raise another 15 billion yuan for research and development of new energy vehicles, while Volkswagen AG also plans to introduce around 10 electric car models based on its electric-only Modular Electric Model lineup to the Chinese market over 10 years.

Chinese green vehicle producers Geely Automobile Holdings Ltd and Chery Automobile Co Ltd also said earlier they would focus on the research and development of electric vehicles over the next decade.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rott

GCTom said:


> Brand awareness, Tesla is beyond BYD in any way imaginable. Tesla is cool, high tech, and futuristic. The name Tesla provokes imagination and can sell products for a premium, while BYD mostly can't.


In time.... things will change.



Beast said:


> BYD brand will evoke value for money , innovative and affordable. Selling a premium is only for those who can afford it.


Exactly, just like Apple against Huawei, Lenovo, Oppo, etc.


----------



## TaiShang

*BYD recommended for Argentinean electric bus tender *
China.org.cn, January 11, 2017

Chinese renewable energy technology company *BYD has been officially selected as the recommended company by the evaluation committee in Argentina for the purchase of 50 electric buses* on behalf of the Ministry of Environment.

The tender was launched by the Ministry of Environment as a pilot project for the introduction of electric public transport in different cities throughout the country. The bid evaluation committee chose BYD from a pool of 5 bidders for its successful 12-meter electric bus, which is already widely used in cities such as London, Los Angeles, Amsterdam, etc.

BYD begun the promotion of its technologies in Argentina in 2011 through its local subsidiary, especially those related to electric vehicles and public transport. In November 2011, the company signed its first MOU with the Ministry of Industry and the Secretary of Transport. During BYD's senior-level management visit to the country in May 2016, Argentinean President Mauricio Macri and Minister of Environment Sergio Bergman expressed their high expectations for the introduction of BYD technologies and electric vehicle models to their nation's public transportation systems.

BYD expects to receive the necessary allocation within the next few weeks.

To better satisfy market demands, BYD plans to build a new local manufacturing plant in Argentina. This plant would bring foreign investment to Argentina and will have a significant impact on the creation of new jobs.

*Named one of "China's Most Admired Companies" by Fortune China in 2016*, BYD is committed to driving forward green mobility solutions to help address challenges and concerns related to traffic congestion.

In 2010, the company announced its "electric public transport" strategy for green mobility, which focuses on low-carbon electric vehicles as a prioritized public transport option to reduce traffic-related emissions in cities. This has now become adopted as a national strategy in China. At present, BYD's electric buses and other new energy vehicles have expanded to 240 cities across 50 countries.

BYD looks forward to presenting Argentina with comprehensive Green City Solutions, including other electric mobility technologies – in particular its new "SkyRail" monorail – in order to help the country face environmental challenges, such as traffic congestion and transport-related emissions.

BYD and its shareholders see these environmentally and economically friendly products as the way of the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

[


TaiShang said:


> BYD will continue with the kill. Tesla will face the fate of Apple. All hype but no substance. Hype is thanks to US state embedded neo-fascist media that promotes and protects money holders at all cost.
> 
> ***
> 
> *BYD wins first Italian public tender for pure electric buses *
> * 12/20/2016*
> 
> Success for BYD in the Italian market: Tender calls for 19 12m BYD ebuses
> 
> TURIN – In Italy there will soon be 19 BYD ebuses delivering zero emission transport on city streets. BYD has won the country’s first big tender for 12 metre pure electric buses which was awarded on 23 September. The contract won by BYD has a total value of over €10 million.
> 
> This tender is for long range, full size buses to operate on Piedmont Region’s urban transport networks. BYD will supply a fleet of 12m ebuses together with the provision of full service support for 10 years. This means that the BYD ebuses will begin serving the major cities of Piedmont from Summer 2017. The ebuses will connect the city centres with suburban areas.
> 
> The order confirms BYD’s position as the world leader in pure electric bus design and development – it has produced 10,000 vehicles so far. Its ebuses are built to the highest quality, in line with the rigorous standards of EU legislation and in compliance with the demands made by the demanding Italian market.
> 
> “Thanks to the vision of GTT to make Turin green this order ensures that Italy, together with the UK and France, is a top market for BYD in Europe”, said Isbrand Ho, Managing Director of BYD Europe. “We have consistently said that we would have ‘lift off’ in Europe when our order book exceeded 100 ebuses. These Italian orders bring the current total to over 100 units: we have truly arrived. What a way to end the year!”.
> 
> The tender announced by GTT (Gruppo Torinese Trasporti) in the Autumn of 2015 was the first modular tender for the purchase of large electric buses and now the most important and largest order 16 12m buses for operation in Turin has been won by BYD. A further three buses listed in the tender are expected to be ordered soon.
> 
> Several other Italian operators are showing an increasing interest in pure electric technology: a technology that is the natural, inevitable evolution of urban public transportation in the medium term. It is where BYD is the absolute global market leader. BYD confidently expects other cities to follow Turin’s lead.
> 
> BYD’s commitment to the Italian market is underlined by its recent partnership agreement with Italy’s leading energy company, Enel.


That's the western model. As long as it look cool who need substance. The American car companies are good examples. After 100 years manufacturing cars, their cars still suck.



shadows888 said:


> several factors... phone cameras are becoming so good, less people are buying a gopro when they can just use their phone and That karma drone recall...is just embarrassing.
> 
> DJI only competitor 3DRobotics is dead also.
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/ryanmac/2016/10/05/3d-robotics-solo-crash-chris-anderson/#d7b3fbd48406


3DR a shitty drone designed in murica, died in murica



shadows888 said:


> next he'll link a article from 2009 saying how Ericsson is going to crush Huawei. Try to keep up with the times buddy, in technology, if your mess up for a few months your done for.


This fake professional will do just that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*BYD to sell 50 electric buses to Argentina*

2017-01-11 10:19 

China Daily _Editor: Feng Shuang_

*BYD Co, China's largest electric vehicle maker, has beaten out five bidders to win a bid to sell 50 electric buses to Argentina*, according to the renewable energy technology company.

The contest was launched by the Ministry of Environment as a pilot project to introduce electric public transport in different cities throughout Argentina.

The bid evaluation committee chose BYD amongst a pool of five bidders for its successful 12-meter electric bus, which is already widely used in cities such as London, Los Angeles and Amsterdam.

BYD started to promote its technologies in Argentina in 2011 through its local subsidiary, especially those related to electric vehicles and public transport.

The company signed its first MOU with the Ministry of Industry and the Secretary of Transport in Nov 2011.

Argentinean President Mauricio Macri and Minister of Environment Sergio Bergman spoke highly of the introduction of BYD technologies and electric vehicle models to their nation's public transportation systems.

To better satisfy market demands, BYD plans to build a new local manufacturing plant in Argentina, which is expected to bring foreign investment and jobs to the country.

Called one of "China's Most Admired Companies" by Fortune China in 2016, BYD is committed to driving green mobility solutions forward to help address the challenges and concerns related to traffic congestion.

BYD's electric bus and other new environmentally friendly vehicles have expanded their footprint to 240 cities across 50 countries.

According to BYD, the company looks forward to presenting Argentina with comprehensive Green City Solutions, including other electric mobility technologies such as the new "SkyRail" monorail designed to help the country reduce traffic congestion and transport-related emissions.

BYD said the company, along with its shareholders, including Warren Buffet, sees these environmentally and economically advanced products as the way of the future.

http://www.ecns.cn/business/2017/01-11/241087.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*BYD plans to set up two bus plants

Updated: 2017-01-10 (China Daily)
*





Two employees polish the frames of an electric bus at BYD's bus factory in Lancaster, California in the United States. [Photo/Xinhua]

*Company's founder sees monorail as the firm's next area for major growth*

BYD Co, China's largest electric vehicle maker, plans to set up two new factories in Latin America this year to produce electric buses, as it seeks to overcome obstacles in selling them to more cities at home.

The new factories will produce for the local markets and add to existing plants in the US, Hungary and Brazil. Expanding overseas has proved to be easier in some cases than expanding in China, said Senior Vice-President Stella Li. BYD expects its overseas electric bus business to turn profitable this year, she said.

"*We have been trying really hard to get into Beijing and other cities that are heavily polluted and just couldn't do it for unknown reasons*," Li said in an interview in Las Vegas, where she was attending the CES 2017 trade show. "Entering into those cities is way more difficult than getting into developed countries such as the US and Europe that are famous for intense competition and high industry standards."

BYD's billionaire founder Wang Chuanfu started BYD as a manufacturer of handset batteries and is pushing the company into the monorail business, identifying it as the company's next major growth, area after building the company into the biggest producer of electric vehicles in China. Monorails are a more affordable and feasible option for smaller cities than a subway system, and the company is in discussions several countries about exporting the light-transit systems, he said last month.

The monorail business will be the biggest driving force for BYD's growth this year and the company is expected to announce many orders for the light transit this year, Li said declining to be specific. Investors have yet to adequately understand the potential contribution of monorail to BYD's bottom-line, she said.

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/beijing/2017-01/10/content_27922455.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jugger

Electric buses and electric cars are going to take over very soon.
Oil is being kept at low levels so that such technology is not persued and people are not inclined to purchase electric vehicles.

I wish all the best to electric vehicle manufacturers especially Tesla, keep up the good work.


----------



## Blue Marlin

Jugger said:


> Electric buses and electric cars are going to take over very soon.
> Oil is being kept at low levels so that such technology is not persued and people are not inclined to purchase electric vehicles.
> 
> I wish all the best to electric vehicle manufacturers especially Tesla, keep up the good work.


do you want to know something interesting? electric cars do as much damage to the environment as petrol powered car if not more.

why you may ask?

the precious metals required for the batteries and motors such as nickel, magnesium, cobalt and lithium thats need to be extracted from the earth are very difficult to mine since they are very few places you can get them and even there its very sparse. so a hypothetical scenario would be it would take 1000 tonnes to make about 100 tonnes of steel but for lithium1000 tonnes would only get you a fraction of what you'd get if you were mining steel. obviously the numbers are incorrect but they give you an idea of the how much more mining you need to do to get the precious metals at the quantities you what.

also ask your self when your charging your electric car where is this power coming from?

my opinion. hydrogen powered cars are the future but before that we need to look at bioethanol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Blue Marlin said:


> do you want to know something interesting? electric cars do as much damage to the environment as petrol powered car if not more.
> 
> why you may ask?
> 
> the precious metals such as nickle, magnesium, cobalt and lithium thats need to be extracted from the earth are ver dificult to mine since they are very few places you can get them and even there its very sparce. so a hypothetical scenario would be it would take 1000 tonnes to make about 100 tonnes of steel but for lithium1000 tonnes would only get you a fraction of what you'd get if you were mining steel. obviously the numbers are incorrect but they give you an idea of the how much more mining you need to do to get the precious metals at the quantities you what.
> 
> also ask your self when your charging your electric car where is this power comming from?
> 
> my opinion. hydrogen powered cars are the future but before that we need to look at bioethanol


Metal can recycle. Fossil Fuel can't. Bioethanol will put strain on food chain with population ever increasing.

Hydrogen still produces pollution.
_Many companies are working to develop technologies that might efficiently exploit the potential of hydrogen energy for use in motor vehicles. As of November 2013 there are demonstration fleets of hydrogen fuel cell vehicles undergoing field testing including the Chevrolet Equinox Fuel Cell, Honda FCX Clarity, Hyundai ix35 FCEV and Mercedes-Benz B-Class F-Cell.[5] The drawbacks of hydrogen use are *high carbon emissions intensity when produced from natural gas, capital cost burden, low energy content per unit volume, low performance of fuel cell vehicles compared with gasoline vehicles,* production and compression of hydrogen, and the large investment in infrastructure that would be required to fuel vehicles_


----------



## Blue Marlin

Beast said:


> Metal can recycle. Fossil Fuel can't. Bioethanol will put strain on food chain with population ever increasing.
> 
> Hydrogen still produces pollution.
> _Many companies are working to develop technologies that might efficiently exploit the potential of hydrogen energy for use in motor vehicles. As of November 2013 there are demonstration fleets of hydrogen fuel cell vehicles undergoing field testing including the Chevrolet Equinox Fuel Cell, Honda FCX Clarity, Hyundai ix35 FCEV and Mercedes-Benz B-Class F-Cell.[5] The drawbacks of hydrogen use are *high carbon emissions intensity when produced from natural gas, capital cost burden, low energy content per unit volume, low performance of fuel cell vehicles compared with gasoline vehicles,* production and compression of hydrogen, and the large investment in infrastructure that would be required to fuel vehicles_


every thing has its highs and lows but arable land is unfortunately a low for bio-ethanol but brazil has managed just fine.


----------



## jhungary

Blue Marlin said:


> do you want to know something interesting? electric cars do as much damage to the environment as petrol powered car if not more.
> 
> why you may ask?
> 
> the precious metals required for the batteries and motors such as nickle, magnesium, cobalt and lithium thats need to be extracted from the earth are ver dificult to mine since they are very few places you can get them and even there its very sparce. so a hypothetical scenario would be it would take 1000 tonnes to make about 100 tonnes of steel but for lithium1000 tonnes would only get you a fraction of what you'd get if you were mining steel. obviously the numbers are incorrect but they give you an idea of the how much more mining you need to do to get the precious metals at the quantities you what.
> 
> also ask your self when your charging your electric car where is this power comming from?
> 
> my opinion. hydrogen powered cars are the future but before that we need to look at bioethanol



Yes, battery grade lithium production is quite polluting as the current method does not allow "Clean" (both environment term and industrial term) extraction, Lithium is a highly reactive metal, and the only way we can extract Lithium is to burn (or deoxidize) the oxide and water from the lithium and extract lithium this way, and this process will produce almost as much, if not more greenhouse gas than internal combustion engine.

Electric car is not going to change the world,at least not the electric car in this generation, most people buy them just to make a statement, I mean, my wife drive a Prius and I drive a Volvo, and in effect her prius is almost always in our garage

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue Marlin

jhungary said:


> Yes, battery grade lithium production is quite polluting as the current method does not allow "Clean" (both environment term and industrial term) extraction, Lithium is a highly reactive metal, and the only way we can extract Lithium is to burn (or deoxidize) the oxide and water from the lithium and extract lithium this way, and this process will produce almost as much, if not more greenhouse gas than internal combustion engine.
> 
> Electric car is not going to change the world,at least not the electric car in this generation, most people buy them just to make a statement, I mean, my wife drive a Prius and I drive a Volvo, and in effect her prius is almost always in our garage


indeed,

also you need buy your wife some better wheels, if i gave my other half a prius, id be sleeping on the sofa for a long time.
and volvo's........the only good one's are the xc90 but i assume there too big for you if you dont have kids or a huge dog.


----------



## j20blackdragon

Blue Marlin said:


> do you want to know something interesting? electric cars do as much damage to the environment as petrol powered car if not more.
> 
> why you may ask?
> 
> the precious metals required for the batteries and motors such as nickle, magnesium, cobalt and lithium thats need to be extracted from the earth are ver dificult to mine since they are very few places you can get them and even there its very sparce. so a hypothetical scenario would be it would take 1000 tonnes to make about 100 tonnes of steel but for lithium1000 tonnes would only get you a fraction of what you'd get if you were mining steel. obviously the numbers are incorrect but they give you an idea of the how much more mining you need to do to get the precious metals at the quantities you what.



China cares more about energy independence than the environment. The bottom line is that there are massive lithium reserves in China. Can't say the same for petroleum.








Blue Marlin said:


> also ask your self when your charging your electric car where is this power comming from?



How about a solar roof powering your electric car in the garage?

https://www.tesla.com/solar







> China is the world's largest market for both photovoltaics and solar thermal energy. Since 2013 China has been the world's leading installer of solar photovoltaics, reaching a total installed capacity of over 43 GW by the end of 2015.





> China has been the world's largest manufacturer of solar panels since 2008 and, since 2011, has produced the majority of global photovoltaics on an annualized basis.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_power_in_China

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue Marlin

j20blackdragon said:


> China cares more about energy independence than the environment. The bottom line is that there are massive lithium reserves in China. Can't say the same for petroleum.
> View attachment 370098
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about a solar roof powering your electric car in the garage?
> 
> https://www.tesla.com/solar
> View attachment 370099
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_power_in_China


point being the extraction of lithium on a large scale does a huge amount of damage.

solar power is a good idea but that very picture you posted outline its major flaw, its only good when its sunny and does not produce enough to power a car as fast as compared to charging from the mains.


----------



## j20blackdragon

Blue Marlin said:


> solar power is a good idea but that very picture you posted outline its major flaw, its only good when its sunny and does not produce enough to power a car as fast as compared to charging from the mains.



_Powerwall 2 is a battery for homes and small businesses that stores the sun’s energy and delivers clean, reliable electricity when the sun isn’t shining. Combine Powerwall, solar and an electric vehicle to create a zero emission lifestyle._

https://www.tesla.com/powerwall


----------



## jhungary

Blue Marlin said:


> indeed,
> 
> also you need buy your wife some better wheels, if i gave my other half a prius, id be sleeping on the sofa for a long time.
> and volvo's........the only good one's are the xc90 but i assume there too big for you if you dont have kids or a huge dog.



Well, she bought a Prius, that have nothing to do with me lol.......I was going to get her a new Honda Civic but she said no. I drove a Volvo S60 Second Gen, I got it in 2009 if I remember correctly and I still drive it.

But anyway, to extract battery grade lithium, you need to burn the lithium oxide for over 1400C to deoxide the oxide compound (KCl + LiCl) this combustion scale is a lot more damaging than a normal internal combustion engine which is around 1300-1600C


----------



## Blue Marlin

jhungary said:


> Well, she bought a Prius, that have nothing to do with me lol.......I was going to get her a new Honda Civic but she said no. I drove a Volvo S60 Second Gen, I got it in 2009 if I remember correctly and I still drive it.
> 
> But anyway, to extract battery grade lithium, you need to burn the lithium oxide for over 1400C to deoxide the oxide compound (KCl + LiCl) this combustion scale is a lot more damaging than a normal internal combustion engine which is around 1300-1600C


and to actuallyburn the lithium oxide your most likey gonna use an arc furnace which are very thirsty.

in short people who buy electric cars are gullible.
you know what i think i shall let jeremy take over here...........


----------



## j20blackdragon

Blue Marlin said:


> solar power is a good idea but that very picture you posted outline its major flaw, its only good when its sunny and does not produce enough to power a car as fast as compared to charging from the mains.



Environmentally-Friendly Battery Energy Storage System to Be Installed at UC San Diego



> One of the largest, most environmentally-friendly, battery-based energy storage systems in the nation will be installed at the University of California, San Diego the campus announced today. *The 2.5 megawatt (MW), 5 megawatt-hour (MWh) system—enough to power 2,500 homes*—will be integrated into the university’s microgrid, which generates 92 percent of the electricity used on campus annually and is considered one of the world’s most advanced microgrids. A microgrid is a small-scale version of a traditional large power grid that controls energy from clean sources such as wind and solar power, as well as from conventional technology.





> Energy storage systems are technologies that convert electricity into another form of stored energy and then convert the energy back to electricity at another time. Energy storage helps integrate intermittent renewable resources, such as solar power, and provides power when it is needed for consumption. The technology is considered key to enhancing grid reliability as well as grid resiliency in the face of adverse conditions.





> *The 2.5 MW, 5 MWh energy storage system at UC San Diego was purchased from BYD, the world’s largest supplier of rechargeable batteries.* BYD’s energy storage system uses high performance lithium-ion iron-phosphate batteries that are known for being highly reliable and environmentally-friendly. The company’s rechargeable batteries contain no heavy metals or toxic electrolytes and, during the manufacturing process, all caustic or harmful materials are avoided. The batteries are also considered non-explosive and fire-safe, even in direct flames. The company has supplied more than 100 MWh of fixed energy storage stations around the world.



http://ucsdnews.ucsd.edu/pressrelea...ry_energy_storage_system_to_be_installed_at_u


----------



## jhungary

Blue Marlin said:


> and to actuallyburn the lithium oxide your most likey gonna use an arc furnace which are very thirsty.
> 
> in short people who buy electric cars are gullible.
> you know what i think i shall let jeremy take over here...........



Well, electric car is a good concept, just that they should not be powered by any sort or form of battery, Battery manufacturing is notoristly dirty, and let's not forget how mining Lithium Oxide itself is another dirty business. People are quite gullible indeed to think Battery Car can change the world, it just doesn't, as long as they uses battery, it never going to be as clean as Hydrogen Fuel cell or even a more efficient internal combustion engine.I mean, at least you can control how a 2000cc (or 2 liters) engine burn their fuel.

and oh my god, I love JC, he had some crazy idea over the time and saying electric car is not good for environment is not one of them, he have that right there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Tianjin adds 500 electric buses to its fleet*

9 January 2017 | News | Source: Tony Pugliese

China's northern city of Tianjin took delivery of 500 electric buses last week for use as public service vehicles, according to local reports.

*The buses were developed by Shenzen-based BYD with the collaboration of bus operator Tianjin Bus Group*. They have a range of 200km (120 miles) on a single charge, enough for their daily operations, according to the bus operator.

A new charging station has also been completed in the city with the capacity to charge 80 buses at a time, or 448 buses daily.

The reports claim Tianjin now operates 3,220 new energy buses, of which almost 1,350 units are electric-powered.

China has been in the news in recent weeks for the choking smog that has enveloped its main cities, mostly in the north of the country. The smog is typically made up of fine dust caused by coal power stations, vehicle exhaust and naturally occurring dust. Tianjin is one of the country's worst affected cities.

http://www.just-auto.com/electric-d...-500-electric-buses-to-its-fleet_n174229.aspx

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## j20blackdragon

For those that don't understand what Tesla is trying to show in the graphic, I've labeled the three essential technologies.









Basically, if you have these three technologies, your car will never require another tank of gasoline and your entire house and all electrical appliances inside can go off-grid.

What people don't know is that BYD (and other Chinese companies) can provide all of these products too...and in some instances already deployed in a much larger scale.

The key here is energy self-sufficiency. The environment is secondary.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China's BYD to make UCI first U.S. campus with all-electric fleet of buses *
Source: Xinhua | 2017-01-25 04:26:03 | Editor: huaxia




The 20 electric buses being built by BYD will feature UCI colors and emblems. (Photo Credit/UCI)

LOS ANGELES, Jan. 24 (Xinhua) -- BYD's electric-powered buses will make the University of California, Irvine (UCI) the first college campus in U.S. to convert its traditional diesel fuel-powered buses to an all-electric transit fleet, according the UCI.

The student-funded and operated Anteater Express shuttle service is acquiring 20 buses from BYD (Build Your Dreams) for 15 million U.S. dollars. These high-quality vehicles are being built at BYD's Lancaster, California plant to roll onto campus for the 2017-18 academic year, the UCI said.

"UC Irvine has made a strong, forward-looking decision by becoming an all-electric campus, and we know more universities and cities will follow. That is why we are adding hundreds of thousands of square feet and hundreds more jobs in Lancaster -- to meet demand for this important technology," Stella Li, president of BYD America, told Xinhua on Tuesday.

Undergraduates previously voted to pay up to $40 each quarter to the ASUCI to finance the bus purchase and other costs. Individual rides are free.

"I hope the rest of the country can follow us," Tracy La, the president of Associated Students of UCI (ASUCI) said in a statement. "I hope other colleges and universities will do this."

UCI plans to slash tons of carbon dioxide and harmful soot annually by replacing diesel with electric buses. A survey of students last year found that of an array of transportation options, the top priority was providing electric buses over conventional ones.

"The hydrogen electric bus emits no carbon -- neither does the battery electric bus," said engineering professor Scott Samuelsen, who heads the National Fuel Cell Research Center.

"This forward-looking decision is proof of what many in higher education already know: that electric vehicles aren't a far-off technology of the future but are here and ready to be put to use today," Li said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

JSCh said:


> *China's BYD to make UCI first U.S. campus with all-electric fleet of buses *
> Source: Xinhua | 2017-01-25 04:26:03 | Editor: huaxia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 20 electric buses being built by BYD will feature UCI colors and emblems. (Photo Credit/UCI)
> 
> LOS ANGELES, Jan. 24 (Xinhua) -- BYD's electric-powered buses will make the University of California, Irvine (UCI) the first college campus in U.S. to convert its traditional diesel fuel-powered buses to an all-electric transit fleet, according the UCI.
> 
> The student-funded and operated Anteater Express shuttle service is acquiring 20 buses from BYD (Build Your Dreams) for 15 million U.S. dollars. These high-quality vehicles are being built at BYD's Lancaster, California plant to roll onto campus for the 2017-18 academic year, the UCI said.
> 
> "UC Irvine has made a strong, forward-looking decision by becoming an all-electric campus, and we know more universities and cities will follow. That is why we are adding hundreds of thousands of square feet and hundreds more jobs in Lancaster -- to meet demand for this important technology," Stella Li, president of BYD America, told Xinhua on Tuesday.
> 
> Undergraduates previously voted to pay up to $40 each quarter to the ASUCI to finance the bus purchase and other costs. Individual rides are free.
> 
> "I hope the rest of the country can follow us," Tracy La, the president of Associated Students of UCI (ASUCI) said in a statement. "I hope other colleges and universities will do this."
> 
> UCI plans to slash tons of carbon dioxide and harmful soot annually by replacing diesel with electric buses. A survey of students last year found that of an array of transportation options, the top priority was providing electric buses over conventional ones.
> 
> "The hydrogen electric bus emits no carbon -- neither does the battery electric bus," said engineering professor Scott Samuelsen, who heads the National Fuel Cell Research Center.
> 
> "This forward-looking decision is proof of what many in higher education already know: that electric vehicles aren't a far-off technology of the future but are here and ready to be put to use today," Li said.



More (driving) jobs created (by China) for (white) (middle aged) (disgruntled) (unemployed) (real) Americans.

Trump +1. Trump haters -1.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ahojunk

TaiShang said:


> More (driving) jobs created (by China) for (white) (middle aged) (disgruntled) (unemployed) (real) Americans.
> 
> Trump +1. Trump haters -1.





JSCh said:


> These high-quality vehicles are being built at BYD's Lancaster, California plant


.
Trump +2. Don't forget the additional factory jobs at BYD's Lancaster, California plant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 艹艹艹

https://www.trucks.com/2017/02/06/electric-truck-bus-byd/
*Electric Truck and Bus Maker BYD on a Roll After Bumpy Start*
JOHN O'DELL
FEBRUARY 6, 2017
ELECTRIC VEHICLES,TRUCKING TECHNOLOGY




BYD's T9 cab and chassis is the basis for several Class 8 electric trucks the company is developing for the U.S. market. (Photo: BYD)

BYD’s California truck and bus facility isn’t much to look at – an elderly concrete tilt-up in a mostly still unbuilt industrial center in Lancaster, a high-desert community about 70 miles north of downtown Los Angeles.

But things are changing for the electric vehicle maker, a unit of China’s giant BYD Co.

BYD has started a factory expansion on a 200,000-square-foot lot in front of the former recreational vehicle assembly plant the company acquired in 2013 as part of a deal to sell electric buses in the U.S. Plans call for the workforce, now about 530 people, to triple by 2020, with most of the jobs located at the Lancaster facilities.

For now, much of BYD’s growth comes from the electric bus operations. It just inked a deal to supply 20 electric shuttle buses to the University of California, Irvine, and has sold about 300 buses in the U.S. since 2013.

But medium- and heavy-duty electric trucks make up an ever-increasing part of BYD’s commercial vehicle business in the U.S., said Andy Swanton, vice president of the BYD Truck division. In the U.S., the truck and BYD Coach and Bus operations are subsidiaries of BYD Motors. In just two years, BYD Truck has sold about 150 electric trucks to U.S. customers, he said.

*Truck Portfolio*
BYD has taken direct aim at the port and rail yard business with a new Class 8 tractor, but its electric truck portfolio is much broader than that.

The company presently offers medium-duty step vans, stake-bed, box and refrigerated trucks using BYD’s trucks in the Class 5 through 7 weight segments. It offers aClass 6 trash collection truckand Class 8 tractors designed for the short-haul goods movement industry, principally in ports and other freight-handling facilities. Its step vans have been developed as a pilot project with delivery giant UPS, opening up a significant potential marketplace.





BYD developed this medium-duty step van for UPS. (Photo: BYD)

The first two of the Class 8 off-road tractors were delivered to the Port of Los Angeles late last year under a$26.6-million “green terminal” demonstrationproject funded by the California Air Resources Board and the terminal operator, Pasha Stevedoring and Terminals.

Additionally, the company issupplying 27 medium- and heavy-duty electric trucksfor freight handling and service truck duties at a trio of railway and truck freight yards in inland Southern California under a $9.1-million grant from the state’s air quality regulators.

BYD also is developing a heavy-duty trash truck and a Class 8 on-road tractor for the U.S. market, using a model already in service in China, Swanton said. The trucks will use the company’s integrated rear-axle motor with an internal transmission. The over-the-road truck can travel 100 miles on a single charge of its batteries, he said.

Down the road, he said, are plans for Class 1 to 4 trucks that can be configured in a variety of ways, from walk-in delivery vans to municipal street sweepers.

*The Electric Truck Market*
While buses have been BYD’s best business in the U.S., Swanton said truck sales are starting to catch up.

Electric trucksaren’t new – light- and medium-duty models have been in the market for years now, although sales numbers are low.

But interest has increased along with increasing restrictions on diesel exhaust.

“Some companies we talk to are still skeptical that electric trucks are ready for market, but we mainly see excitement,” Swanton said. “There’s a market here. A lot of truck people see that electric cars like the Tesla have worked in the passenger car market, and that is emboldening them to be willing to try electric trucks.”

xBYD’s electric bus division makes everything from small shuttles to this large, 60-foot articulated transit bus. It has orders for the big bus from transit districts in Albuquerque and California’s Antelope Valley. (Photo: BYD)

*Hurdles Remain*
The main barriers, he said, are initial price (electric trucks can cost tens of thousands of dollars more than diesels), skepticism about the reliability of electric truck technology, and uncertainty about the cost and availability of charging systems.

“But when you factor in fuel savings and maintenance savings over the life of a truck, then even when you disregard the state and federal incentives that most electric truck purchasers get, there’s a good business case to be made,” said Swanton. Incentives, he added, simply boost the financial case for going electric.

Another barrier is competition. While BYD is a big player with lots of financial backing, it isn’t alone in the electric truck – or bus – markets.

In addition to Proterra, other electric bus competition includes Ebus, a California manufacturer; Green Power Motor Co., a Canadian electric bus maker with a U.S. subsidiary in California; and New Flyer Industries, a major conventional bus maker that has branched into electric powertrain offerings as well. New Flyer is headquartered in Winnipeg, Canada, but has extensive U.S. facilities.

On the truck side, BYD competes against companies such asOrange EV, a Kansas City-area start-up manufacturing electric trucks including drayage tractors for ports and freight terminals; Nikola Motor Co., a Salt Lake City-based developer of aClass 8 hydrogen fuel-cell electric over-the-road tractor; andWrightspeed Powertrainsand Motive, Northern California manufacturers of commercial vehicle electric powertrains. Motive makes all-electric systems and Wrightspeed makes electric drive systems with range-extending turbine generators.

Workhorse Group, an Ohio-based manufacturer of Class 3 to 6 electric trucks and step vans, also competes in some of BYD’s markets.

Additionally, several major truck and carmakers have announced plans to enter the electric truck market in coming years. They include Toyota Motor Co., which recently announced its intent to develop a Class 8 fuel-cell electric truck, and Daimler,MackandTesla, all with plans for medium and heavy electric trucks.





BYD’s electric bus division makes everything from small shuttles to this large, 60-foot articulated transit bus. It has orders for the big bus from transit districts in Albuquerque and California’s Antelope Valley.

*Heavy U.S. Ownership*
BYD Co., a Chinese company founded in 1995 as a battery maker, is based in Shenzhen, a business and financial center just north of Hong Kong. It acquired a Chinese car company in 2003 and has since become one the world’s largest electric car, bus and truck manufacturers.

But while BYD’s corporate officers and directors all are Chinese, more than 60 percent of its Hong Kong-traded stock is owned by U.S. investors.

Chief among them is billionaire investor Warren Buffet’s Berkshire Hathaway Corp.

It owns 9.9 percent of the company and is BYD’s largest shareholder.

*Growing U.S. Presence*
The 120,000-square-foot BYD Coach and Bus plant in Lancaster can turn out 150 buses and 100 trucks annually. Bus production could grow to 1,000 units when the plant is fully built out, Swanton said.

As orders increase, truck production is expected to swell as well. There’s a 40,000-square-foot extension of the existing facility set to open early this year as well as the 200,000-square-foot expansion that is planned for completion at the end of the year.

The company’s battery unit operates a separate lithium-ion battery assembly facility in a 44,000-square-foot facility a few miles from the truck and bus plant.

BYD says it’s the only electric vehicle company that makes its own batteries. It uses a lithium-iron phosphate chemistry that provides slightly less energy density per cell but longer life and greater thermal stability than other lithium chemistries. That enables BYD to provide 12-year battery warranties for its buses and trucks.

*Rocky Start*
BYD initially intended to compete in the U.S. passenger car market but was stymied by industry and consumer resistance to Chinese-made cars.

When BYD first came to the North American International Auto Show in Detroit nine years ago, it was relegated to the basement of the Cobo Hall exhibition center.

BYD’s U.S. car models – a hybrid and later an all-electric crossover called e6 – never caught on with consumers. It intends to resurrect its U.S. car business with a new line of BYD electric and plug-in hybrid passenger cars by 2020.

After its disappointing debut in the U.S., BYD quickly switched gears and decided to use its bus-making capabilities to help gain a foothold. Executives reasoned that customers for commercial vehicles are driven largely by economics and are far less concerned than car shoppers about brand name and status.

*Momentum*
BYD’s expectation that its trucks will be highly competitive in a few years is not an unreasonable time frame.

Air quality, noise pollution and fuel price volatility concerns have created “global and regional momentum to keep electric momentum going,” said Bill Van Amburg, head of trucking programs forCalStart, the Pasadena-based clean transportation technologies coalition. California is particularly driven to replace diesel trucks with clean-emissions alternative fuel vehicles when possible, he said.

The push for these types of emissions-free vehicles comes from local and state regulators’ concern over air pollution on bus routes and around ports, rail yards and other areas where trucks operate.

“Electric trucks and buses can eliminate tailpipe pollution while offering reduced maintenance and operating costs,” said Don Anair, research director for theUnion of Concerned Scientists’Clean Vehicles program.

*
more read：
University Of California Irvine Goes Green With 20 BYD Electric Buses*
http://www.hybridcars.com/university-of-california-irvine-goes-green-with-20-byd-electric-buses/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Keel

Congrats BYD for achieving its status thus far
It is likely that UC-Irvine has obtained great references from their US operators when making their decision

U of Utah
http://www.byd.com/usa/news-posts/university-of-utah-purchases-40-foot-electric-bus-from-byd/

Stanford




http://www.streetcarmike.com/margueriteshuttle_byd.html

Long Beach City
http://www.scmp.com/business/compan...-long-beach-transit-buy-60-byd-electric-buses

and some more of the above this post and that follows

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*NZ Bus to begin trial of BYD electric bus

Thursday, 2 February 2017, 3:58 pm*

2 February 2017

*NZ Bus to begin trial of BYD electric bus in Auckland and Wellington*

NZ Bus will this week begin trialling its new BYD eBus in Auckland and then in Wellington, as another part of its strategy to lead the transition to electric-powered public transport in New Zealand.

NZ Bus Chief Executive Officer, Zane Fulljames, said that the trial will enable NZ Bus to assess whether this fully electric bus, which is proven in other markets across the world, can meet the challenges of New Zealand’s unique topographical landscape and the specific requirements of bus networks in Auckland and Wellington.

“As a business we are committed to leading the industry towards an electric-powered bus fleet, as was reflected in our announcement last year to invest NZ$43m in Wrightspeed electric powertrain technology to be retrofitted to buses in our existing fleet.

“Trialling BYD eBus technology is about looking at options for the future in terms of our ongoing fleet replacement programme,” said Mr Fulljames.

The makers of the eBus, BYD Company Limited, operate across 6 continents, 48 countries and regions, and 200 cities. They are the suppliers of the largest electric bus fleet in Europe and are in fleets across Canada, USA, Chile, China, Singapore and Australia.

NZ Bus’ trial of its BYD eBus is expected to last up to three months. The BYD eBus may not attract attention as it travels Auckland and Wellington bus routes, given that it looks much like a conventional diesel or diesel-hybrid bus, but people might notice that it is significantly quieter.

In parallel with the BYD eBus trial, NZ Bus is also well underway with the process of retrofitting Wrightspeed electric powertrains to its existing bus fleet at its workshop in Wellington.

“As a major transport operator, NZ Bus has the scale for investment of the kind these initiatives represent. We are committed to continuing to lead the industry and contribute to reducing New Zealand’s carbon footprint through innovation,” said Mr Fulljames.

http://www.scoop.co.nz/stories/AK1702/S00070/nz-bus-to-begin-trial-of-byd-electric-bus.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Place Of Space

BYD: Build Your Dreams

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*BYD electric taxi fleet to start engines in Singapore*
By CHAI HUA in Shenzhen | China Daily | Updated: 2017-02-21 







A customer checks a BYD e6 electric car at a dealership in Beijing, December 9, 2015. [Photo/Agencies]


New energy vehicle producer BYD Co Ltd announced tha*t it has supplied 100 electric taxis to a new company which is launching its operations in Singapore on Feb 24, bringing the nation its first fully-electric taxi fleet.*

The fleet of 100 e-taxis is using *BYD's e6 model*, which is currently *operating overseas in such cities as Brussels and London.* In BYD's home city of Shenzhen, Guangdong province, more than 4,000 e6 taxis are currently on the roads.

In a separate statement the operator of the new fleet, HDT Singapore Taxi Pte Ltd, said that acquisition of the BYD electric taxis tied in with the Singaporean government's plans to widen the testing of the viability of electric vehicles, from individual corporate usage to fleet-based, shared-car operations.

Although Singapore had a total taxi fleet estimated at more than 28,280 taxis last year, about 86 percent of them use diesel and seven percent are petrol-electric taxis.

Liu Xueliang, BYD's general manager for the Asia-Pacific region, said his company had been closely involved in the development of Singapore's electric public transportation and it would continue to introduce more e-vehicle types into the country, such as electric tour buses.

Liu said that Singapore, which had also brought BYD's e-truck and e-buses, was an ideal city to develop electric vehicles.

The company began its operations in Singapore in 2014 when 30 e6 hit the roads to provide on-call and leasing services, which had to date collectively driven about three million kilometers.

BYD said that the private-hiring service, run in cooperation with local taxi firm HDT Singapore Taxi, was well-received.

BYD said that the 30 units were all booked within days by locals, who hired them by the month or season.

*Last August, 100 e-taxi licenses were granted to HDT, making BYD the first Chinese company to enter Singapore's taxi market. Meanwhile, BYD also introduced its pure electric bus K9 into the nation.*

E-buses are a large part of the e-carmaker's revenue source, said Peng Qi, an automobile industry analyst at China Merchants Securities.

However in the domestic Chinese market some cities－such as Shenzhen, whose transport policies supported the company's products－had already replaced all their buses with electric ones.

As a result BYD needed to look for new markets and it was key for it to make inroads with electric passenger vehicles, he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahojunk

*First batch of HDT electric, eco-friendly taxis launched in Singapore*
(Xinhua) 14:54, February 25, 2017





Singapore's Minister in Prime Minister's Office Chan Chun Sing (Seating in car) attends the launch of the HDT Electric Taxi held in Singapore on Feb. 24, 2017. Singapore's Minister in Prime Minister's Office Chan Chun Sing on Friday witnessed the official launch of the first batch of HDT electric and eco-friendly taxis, powered by new energy vehicle producer BYD Co Ltd. head-quartered in China's Shenzhen. (Xinhua/Then Chih Wey)





Some HDT electric taxis park at the event venue at the launch of the HDT Electric Taxi held in Singapore on Feb. 24, 2017. Singapore's Minister in Prime Minister's Office Chan Chun Sing on Friday witnessed the official launch of the first batch of HDT electric and eco-friendly taxis, powered by new energy vehicle producer BYD Co Ltd. head-quartered in China's Shenzhen. (Xinhua/Then Chih Wey)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

ahojunk said:


> *First batch of HDT electric, eco-friendly taxis launched in Singapore*
> (Xinhua) 14:54, February 25, 2017
> 
> View attachment 379974
> 
> Singapore's Minister in Prime Minister's Office Chan Chun Sing (Seating in car) attends the launch of the HDT Electric Taxi held in Singapore on Feb. 24, 2017. Singapore's Minister in Prime Minister's Office Chan Chun Sing on Friday witnessed the official launch of the first batch of HDT electric and eco-friendly taxis, powered by new energy vehicle producer BYD Co Ltd. head-quartered in China's Shenzhen. (Xinhua/Then Chih Wey)
> 
> View attachment 379975
> 
> Some HDT electric taxis park at the event venue at the launch of the HDT Electric Taxi held in Singapore on Feb. 24, 2017. Singapore's Minister in Prime Minister's Office Chan Chun Sing on Friday witnessed the official launch of the first batch of HDT electric and eco-friendly taxis, powered by new energy vehicle producer BYD Co Ltd. head-quartered in China's Shenzhen. (Xinhua/Then Chih Wey)



Looking really nice. Spacious and enough space for luggage. Hatchbacks are always a better choice to serve as commercial taxi. 

@cnleio

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 艹艹艹



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

*Chinese electric buses tap into Australian market*
(People's Daily Online) 15:35, March 01, 2017

_




A BYD electric bus of Carbridge (Li Feng/People's Daily)_​

Carbridge, the largest airport bus company in Australia, recently signed an agreement with Chinese company BYD for the *procurement of 40 electric buses*.

In the second half of 2016, six 12-meter-long BYD electric buses joined the Carbridge fleet for a trial operation. The performance of the buses exceeded expectations; their level of comfort, excellent air-conditioning system and energy-saving features won positive feedback from passengers and company leadership alike.

"BYD's products and technologies are undoubtedly the best in the world, and this is why we chose BYD buses," Carbridge CEO Luke Todd explained to the People's Daily. "An electric bus costs AU$ 700,000. It is more expensive than diesel buses. But in the long term, it saves 20 percent of cost compared with diesel buses.

“BYD's huge success in the past decade has deeply impressed us. It is one of the best manufacturers of batteries. Through cooperation with us, it opens the Australasian market,” Todd added.

According to Liu Xueliang, an executive at BYD, BYD buses clearly stood out from their British and Indian competitors after rigorous tests over a six-month period.

BYD is not the only Chinese partner of Carbridge. In the past eight years, Carbridge has been cooperating with China’s Xinfa Airport Equipment Co., and is satisfied with the dual-end drive bus the latter manufactures.

As a close observer of Chinese products and manufacturers, Todd said, "I can feel the ambition of Chinese enterprises who are striving to produce the best products. 'Made in China' shows innovative ideas in many aspects."

“BYD buses are running in 240 cities in 50 countries around the world. Based on statistics from labs and trial tests, the buses are very well developed,” Liu explained. “BYD possesses the core technologies of electric vehicles; this is an advantage that many foreign electric car companies don’t have.”

Industry insiders believe BYD’s entry into the Australian market will help to improve the company's image internationally. It may also renew the international market’s perception of Chinese brands.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

jhungary said:


> Well, electric car is a good concept, just that they should not be powered by any sort or form of battery, Battery manufacturing is notoristly dirty, and let's not forget how mining Lithium Oxide itself is another dirty business. People are quite gullible indeed to think Battery Car can change the world, it just doesn't, as long as they uses battery, it never going to be as clean as Hydrogen Fuel cell or even a more efficient internal combustion engine.I mean, at least you can control how a 2000cc (or 2 liters) engine burn their fuel.
> 
> and oh my god, I love JC, he had some crazy idea over the time and saying electric car is not good for environment is not one of them, he have that right there.


Electric cars are the future...batteries are becoming more and more efficient, cheaper and long-lasting..now it is up to us ...whether we want to be early adopters of join catch the train when its starts to leave the station..


----------



## jhungary

war&peace said:


> Electric cars are the future...batteries are becoming more and more efficient, cheaper and long-lasting..now it is up to us ...whether we want to be early adopters of join catch the train when its starts to leave the station..



Electric Car yes, Battery Powered Electric Car, no.

Battery Powered (or so called PEV) is not at all efficient nor was it actually greener than the internal combustion engine. Both Power Generating and Battery Manufacturing are notorisly dirty/heavily polluted. And battery power car require a lot more maintenance than mechanical driven car as well, as the Battery require constant monitoring.

However, the most important issue for Battery Power Car is long recharing time, even with fast charging (not equipped in all electricity station.) You are talking about 2 to 3 hours to fully charge your car, imagine you are outside and you have to be stationary for 2 to 3 hours just to wait for your car to go another 150km?

Until these issue being resolved, Battery Powered Electric car have grim future.


----------



## AndrewJin

war&peace said:


> Electric cars are the future...batteries are becoming more and more efficient, cheaper and long-lasting..now it is up to us ...whether we want to be early adopters of join catch the train when its starts to leave the station..


Yes, electric cars are already practical in driving in the city and suburbs.

Many Chinese cities are completely switching to electric buses.
BYD is also exporting electric buses to the entire world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> Yes, electric cars are already practical in driving in the city and suburbs.
> 
> Many Chinese cities are completely switching to electric buses.
> BYD is also exporting electric buses to the entire world.



I think Beijing and Shanghai both set a timetable to make the entire commercial taxi fleet to NE-vehicles.

This means tens of thousands of new demand for automakers such as BYD and BAIC.

***

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> I think Beijing and Shanghai both set a timetable to make the entire commercial taxi fleet to NE-vehicles.
> 
> This means tens of thousands of new demand for automakers such as BYD and BAIC.
> 
> ***



Yes，this is an unstoppable trend no matter how b*tches are b*tching around.

For some people from countries where even basic electricity cannot be ensured, it's a wild dream.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

BYD actually make money and continue to invest in r&d. Meanwhile another electric car company has yet to make money, stock price is astronomical and the founder is all talk but yet to make any money for investors.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GS Zhou

Jlaw said:


> BYD actually make money and continue to invest in r&d. Meanwhile another electric car company has yet to make money, stock price is astronomical and the founder is all talk but yet to make any money for investors.


BYD reports a 5bn RMB net profit in 2016, a 78.63% yoy growth compared to 2015. Although its revenue grows by 29.95% "only".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

GS Zhou said:


> BYD reports a 5bn RMB net profit in 2016, a 78.63% yoy growth compared to 2015. Although its revenue grows by 29.95% "only".
> 
> View attachment 382054


Electric vehicles are the future for growth. Those numbers are good numbers. Only 29℅ growth in revenue ?


----------



## AndrewJin

GS Zhou said:


> BYD reports a 5bn RMB net profit in 2016, a 78.63% yoy growth compared to 2015. Although its revenue grows by 29.95% "only".
> 
> View attachment 382054


BYD buses are quite expensive abroad.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*Sydney Airport Transportation Provider Carbridge Orders 40 More BYD Electric Buses*

Carbridge, the onsite provider of airport ground transportation services for the Sydney Airport, announced that it has placed orders for 40 more pure electric buses from BYD. The contract was finalized at the end of January — just 3 months after the first BYD Electric Blu bus was first put to use at the Sydney Airport.






The 6 BYD Electric Blu buses currently in use at the Sydney Airport

Carbridge’s full fleet is just 200 vehicles, meaning that just a few months into using BYD’s Electric Blu buses, Carbridge was ready to dive head first into an order to upgrade 20% of its fleet to electric buses. Though, the Sydney Airport also ran a trial of BYD electric buses back in 2014.

Overall, this speaks to just how much of a step up electric buses are for fleet operators when they are put to use in commercial service.

Speaking about the new contracts, BYD General Manager of BYD’s Asia Pacific Auto Sales Division, Liu Xueliang said:

“We are the first Chinese company to crack Australia’s electric bus market, having come a long way since the trial of our electric buses at the country’s busiest airport in Sydney in late 2014.”

*The BYD Electric Blu bus can haul around a max of 70 passengers and features purpose-built luggage storage racks (as you would expect on a bus at the airport). It has a range of 249 miles (400 kilometers) on a single charge, *which is just a bit lower range than the Tesla Model S with an 85 kWh pack.





A BYD electric bus used as part of the initial pilot posing at the famous Sydney harbor.


The fleet of six electric buses currently being used in production at the Sydney Airport cuts an estimated 160 tons of carbon emission per year while also generating less noise pollution.

Scaling that up, the new fleet of 46 BYD buses stands to make a serious dent in the emissions generated by the bus fleet at the airport … though, serious work is still needed to mitigate the real source of emissions from the airport — the planes.

The Carbride fleet also includes the BYD e6 electric SUV, which I had a chance to drive around a few months back. An old BYD press release shows that the e6 was piloted in parallel to the BYD buses at the Sydney Airport back in late 2014 / early 2015.

https://cleantechnica.com/2017/02/1...vider-carbridge-orders-40-byd-electric-buses/

@Gibbs @ahojunk

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*BYD Continues Electric Taxi Rollout with 100 More EVs*

Posted by Lauren Tyler

March 2, 2017





*BYD, an electric vehicle (EV) manufacturer and renewable energy technology company, says it has introduced 100 more electric taxis in Singapore, forming the biggest e-taxi fleet in Southeast Asia.*

In addition, the commercial introduction of the pure electric e6 cars also represents the largest investment of its kind by a Chinese electric car manufacturer.

According to BYD, this latest rollout of electric taxis was launched amidst much fanfare from 300 attendees, including the Secretary General of the National Trade Union Congress Chan Chun Sing, diplomats and various BYD representatives. The introduction of the 100 e6 taxis is estimated to save the island state approximately 46,400 tons of carbon emissions a year.





This expansion comes two years after BYD’s fleet of 30 e-taxis first hit the country’s roads in 2014, operated by HDT Holdings, in partnership with the ride-hailing company Grab.

With the customized service of the 30 e-taxi fleet, HDT Holdings got special permission from the local government to run another 100 e-taxis and called up a tender for the fleet. BYD won this tender to provide the 100 e-taxis to HDT based on its global experience in the industry and the previous cooperation with them.

“BYD’s electric cars have become our calling card,” says HDT Holdings General Manager James Ng.

The BYD e6, an all-electric compact crossover/compact MPV, has zero emissions and offers a range of 400 kilometers. There are e6 taxi fleets in China, Colombia, Belgium, the Netherlands, the U.K., and the U.S. (New York and Chicago). BYD’s electric bus and other new energy vehicles have a footprint in 240 cities across 50 countries and regions.

http://ngtnews.com/byd-continues-major-electric-taxi-rollout-with-100-more-evs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBUS-CXK

A BYD electric bus of Carbridge (Li Feng/People's Daily)

Carbridge, the largest airport bus company in Australia, recently signed an agreement withChinese company BYD for the procurement of 40 electric buses.

In the second half of 2016, six 12-meter-long BYD electric buses joined the Carbridge fleetfor a trial operation. The performance of the buses exceeded expectations; their level ofcomfort, excellent air-conditioning system and energy-saving features won positivefeedback from passengers and company leadership alike.

"BYD's products and technologies are undoubtedly the best in the world, and this is whywe chose BYD buses," Carbridge CEO Luke Todd explained to the People's Daily. "Anelectric bus costs AU$ 700,000. It is more expensive than diesel buses. But in the longterm, it saves 20 percent of cost compared with diesel buses.

“BYD's huge success in the past decade has deeply impressed us. It is one of the bestmanufacturers of batteries. Through cooperation with us, it opens the Australasianmarket,” Todd added.

According to Liu Xueliang, an executive at BYD, BYD buses clearly stood out from theirBritish and Indian competitors after rigorous tests over a six-month period.

BYD is not the only Chinese partner of Carbridge. In the past eight years, Carbridge hasbeen cooperating with China’s Xinfa Airport Equipment Co., and is satisfied with the dual-end drive bus the latter manufactures.

As a close observer of Chinese products and manufacturers, Todd said, "I can feel theambition of Chinese enterprises who are striving to produce the best products. 'Made inChina' shows innovative ideas in many aspects."

“BYD buses are running in 240 cities in 50 countries around the world. Based on statisticsfrom labs and trial tests, the buses are very well developed,” Liu explained. “BYDpossesses the core technologies of electric vehicles; this is an advantage that many foreignelectric car companies don’t have.”

Industry insiders believe BYD’s entry into the Australian market will help to improve thecompany's image internationally. It may also renew the international market’s perception of Chinese brands.

http://en.people.cn/n3/2017/0301/c90000-9184186.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rott

Good news!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SBUS-CXK

AndrewJin said:


> View attachment 382678


I love BYD！

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Two said:


> I love BYD！







On the inaugural ride, Kerrie Mather, Luke Todd, and Mark Coure MP, were impressed by the vehicle’s performance, quality and silence.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 艹艹艹

https://electrek.co/2017/03/13/byd-all-electric-trucks-yard/
*BYD delivers a fleet of all-electric trucks to work in yards in California*
Fred Lambert

- Mar. 13th 2017 11:17 am ET
@FredericLambert

ELECTRIC TRUCKS





All-electric trucks are less exciting than passenger cars, but they could have a great impact on emissions from transportation. While we are still a few years away from battery-powered trucks for long-distance transport, truck for short routes and urban transport are already here.

BYD just announced that it started delivering the first vehicles in a fleet of 27 electric yard and service trucks in San Bernardino and Los Angeles Counties.

The China-based company has an electric truck division based in California and they obtained a contract funded in part by the state’s cap-and-trade program to deploy electric trucks in disadvantaged communities.

They started delivering the first 4 of 27 battery-electric trucks, which includes 23 Class 8 yard trucks and four Class 5 service trucks, to operate at Daylight Transport’s facility in the City of Fontana. The rest of the fleet will go to two NSF Railway yards in San Bernardino and Los Angeles Counties.

At Daylight Transport, they are installing a 600 kW solar array and with the charging stations on-site, they will be powering their new trucks on sunlight.

Stella Li, president of BYD Motors, said about the announcement:

“With this project, California is proving to critics that clean air and job creation are not mutually exclusive. BYD is proud of its role in this project as the provider of 27 zero-emission, all-electric trucks that are coming from our manufacturing facility in the City of Lancaster, Los Angeles County. Our electric trucks are safe and reliable, and every purchase of a BYD electric truck in California helps support local job creation.”

Those Class 8 trucks are equipped with massive 209 kWh battery packs enabling up to 15 hours of operation between charges and a GCWR capacity of up to 102,000 lbs.














They generally replace diesel trucks:

The yard trucks are also known as utility tractor rigs, yard tractors, yard spotters, yard hostlers, yard mules, or yard goats, and are the most commonly-used, heavy duty vehicles for cargo handling in the freight industry. Conventional yard trucks are powered by diesel engines that operate 24/7/365 at ports, railyards, and warehouses that are located within or adjacent to residential areas. The service trucks are diesel-powered medium duty trucks that are used to service all of the cargo handling equipment at freight facilities, including yard trucks. The battery-electric alternatives demonstrated in this project are 100% zero-emission and will provide meaningful emissions reductions that will benefit both public health and climate change.

At a reported price tag of $300,000, they are significantly more expensive than their diesel-powered counterparts, but they can save up to $25,000 per year in fuel and maintenance.

It’s only the first generation of those trucks and they are likely to become more competitive over time with better batteries and more options on the market.

BYD’s Class 8 truck brochure:

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## TaiShang

long_ said:


>



Wow, they got the top quality for their dollar.

Win-win.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## shjliu

When I traveled to LA, I saw BYD on a yellowish building.... I wonder if they are going to sell passager car in LA, now I know, they are going to sell BIG TRUCK!! 
It is WOW!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Suncore launches BYD’s electric bus in Korea*

Published: 2017-03-07 16:13
Updated: 2017-03-07 16:13

Suncore said Tuesday it has launched the electric bus “eBUS-12” manufactured by China’s electric-car maker BYD.

The company, in charge of the electric bus’ distribution here, held a launching ceremony attended by officials of the Environment Ministry and relevant industries.





BYD’s eBUS-12 (Suncore)

The eBUS-12 has greatly reduced the costs of maintenance through highly efficient battery that does not have to be exchanged as often as before to last as long as 11 years, Suncore explained. It has also decreased the chances of explosion or catching fire as its lithium iron phosphate battery is more heat-resistant.

“We will work closely with BYD not only to promote the sales of eBUS-12, but to provide rapid and smooth services for the customers,” Suncore said in a statement.

http://m.koreaherald.com/view.php?ud=20170307000902#cb



AndrewJin said:


> How many electric buses are running in India? 10?100?



More likely NONE.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> *Suncore launches BYD’s electric bus in Korea*
> 
> Published: 2017-03-07 16:13
> Updated: 2017-03-07 16:13
> 
> Suncore said Tuesday it has launched the electric bus “eBUS-12” manufactured by China’s electric-car maker BYD.
> 
> The company, in charge of the electric bus’ distribution here, held a launching ceremony attended by officials of the Environment Ministry and relevant industries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BYD’s eBUS-12 (Suncore)
> 
> The eBUS-12 has greatly reduced the costs of maintenance through highly efficient battery that does not have to be exchanged as often as before to last as long as 11 years, Suncore explained. It has also decreased the chances of explosion or catching fire as its lithium iron phosphate battery is more heat-resistant.
> 
> “We will work closely with BYD not only to promote the sales of eBUS-12, but to provide rapid and smooth services for the customers,” Suncore said in a statement.
> 
> http://m.koreaherald.com/view.php?ud=20170307000902#cb
> 
> 
> 
> More likely NONE.








I think their priority might be buying the basic proper diesel buses with A/C.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Cape Town to take delivery of 11 electric buses by year-end*

24TH MARCH 2017 

BY: IRMA VENTER 

Cape Town’s fleet of 11 electric buses is scheduled for arrival by the end of 2017 and will be “operating by the beginning of 2018, or sooner”, says Cape Town Transport and Urban Development Authority commissioner *Melissa Whitehead*.

The buses will be supplied by Chinese green energy firm BYD in a R126-million, three-year deal financed by the City of Cape Town.





BYD has already supplied a number of electric buses worldwide, including 51 buses to the City of London.

Apart from the buses, BYD is also required to provide the City of Cape Town with charging stations for the buses, data management systems, spare parts, technical support, training for the bus drivers and mechanical staff and fleet maintenance services and to replace the batteries when required.

The purpose of the electric MyCiTi buses is to evaluate the benefits of electric buses as an environment friendly, alternative fuel option for the MyCiTi bus leet. The city will also test the overall life cycle cost – including procurement, operation and maintenance – of electric buses, which is said to be half of that of diesel buses, notes Whitehead.

Ten electric buses will be used on the N2 MyCiTi Express in Cape Town. Their competitiveness will be judged relative to ten diesel buses.

The electric buses are required to travel at least 250 km in traffic before the batteries need recharging.

*The eleventh BYD bus will, more than likely, be loaned to the City of Windhoek, notes Whitehead. This bus will go on loan to the Namibian city in an exchange programme that will test the electric bus’s viability in the neighbouring country’s capital city.*

Mauritius is also mulling the acquisition of an electric bus fleet.

“I am also talking to *a number of other Southern African countries* to determine their need for electric buses,” says Whitehead.

The aim of these discussions is to stimulate demand for Africa’s first electric bus factory, most likely to be established at the Atlantis Green Technology Industrial Park, in Cape Town, says Whitehead.

BYD chairperson* Chuanfu Wang *told Cape Town executive mayor *Patricia de Lille* at the C40 Mayors Summit, held in Mexico in November last year, that the BYD group will establish an electric bus plant in Cape Town.

“BYD is really glad to collaborate with a leading city like Cape Town in your climate action efforts. In the near future, we are planning to establish a local production plant for our electric buses in Cape Town. This is not only to help protect the environment, but will also provide jobs for people in Cape Town,” stated Wang.

It is expected that the plant could open at the end of 2018, says Whitehead.

Various BYD products, including electric buses and renewable-energy products such as solar panels, will also be manufactured at this plant.

BYD already produces solar panels in Durban, but has indicated that the group will close this plant and relocate it to Cape Town.

The Cape Town plant could potentially expand to include forklifts and cars, but only at a later stage, says Whitehead.

BYD is currently working with South Africa’s Busmark to produce the bus bodies for the Cape Town electric bus fleet at 70% local content.

In order to offset the electricity consumed by the electric buses, which is largely coal-generated, the City of Cape Town also aims to install solar power at some of its bus and maintenance depots, as well as bus stations.





http://www.engineeringnews.co.za/article/public-transport-2017-03-24

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Africa will be a huge market


----------



## cirr

Posted at: Mar 24, 2017, 12:40 AM; last updated: Mar 24, 2017, 12:40 AM (IST)

*Emulate Bhutan in electric transport, suggest experts*

*Pratibha Chauhan*

*Tribune News Service*

*Shimla, March 23*

Even as Himachal is in the process of acquiring environment friendly electric buses for plying on the Manali-Rohtang route, experts and environmentalists feel being an energy surplus state, there is an immense potential for complete switch over to electric transport like Bhutan.

“Having a large hydro-base with ample surplus power, Himachal, which has a topography like Bhutan, could consider switching over to electric transport,” said Amit Kumar, Senior Director (Social Transformation) at The Energy Resource Institute (TERI). He today spoke on “Clean Energy for Sustainable Future” at a seminar organized by State Council for Science, Technology and Environment in collaboration with TERI.

He said *Bhutan, which experimented with four REVA electric vehicles for five years to assess their success in hilly terrain, has decided on a complete switch over to electric transport.*

“Bhutan transport is totally clean energy based and they thought of switching over to electric transport. They were apprehensive about the success of REVA since their main towns of Thimpu and Paro are hilly like Shimla. However, the trial on the four vehicles, including one driven by the King of Bhutan himself, dispelled any apprehensions” he elaborated.

Incidentally, it is on the directions of the National Green Tribunal (NGT) that Himachal has placed an order for supply of electric buses to be plied on the Manali-Rohtang route to save the ecologically fragile area from environmental degradation.

*The buses to be supplied by a Chinese company Gold Star will be supplied within the next three months.*

Kumar stressed the need for harnessing the relatively cheaper clean energy sources like solar, wind, geo-thermal and biomass. He said a major electricity transition was taking place in India.

Inaugurating the seminar on “Energy: Sustaining a Green Future” Additional Chief Secretary Tarun Kapoor stressed the need for developing mechanism where all buildings being constructed are energy efficient.

He said considering harsh winters in Shimla and many parts of the state, having solar harvesting is essential and steps must be taken to make a beginning.

http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/hi...lectric-transport-suggest-experts/381234.html



AndrewJin said:


> Africa will be a huge market

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Posted at: Mar 24, 2017, 12:40 AM; last updated: Mar 24, 2017, 12:40 AM (IST)
> 
> *Emulate Bhutan in electric transport, suggest experts*
> 
> *Pratibha Chauhan*
> 
> *Tribune News Service*
> 
> *Shimla, March 23*
> 
> Even as Himachal is in the process of acquiring environment friendly electric buses for plying on the Manali-Rohtang route, experts and environmentalists feel being an energy surplus state, there is an immense potential for complete switch over to electric transport like Bhutan.
> 
> “Having a large hydro-base with ample surplus power, Himachal, which has a topography like Bhutan, could consider switching over to electric transport,” said Amit Kumar, Senior Director (Social Transformation) at The Energy Resource Institute (TERI). He today spoke on “Clean Energy for Sustainable Future” at a seminar organized by State Council for Science, Technology and Environment in collaboration with TERI.
> 
> He said *Bhutan, which experimented with four REVA electric vehicles for five years to assess their success in hilly terrain, has decided on a complete switch over to electric transport.*
> 
> “Bhutan transport is totally clean energy based and they thought of switching over to electric transport. They were apprehensive about the success of REVA since their main towns of Thimpu and Paro are hilly like Shimla. However, the trial on the four vehicles, including one driven by the King of Bhutan himself, dispelled any apprehensions” he elaborated.
> 
> Incidentally, it is on the directions of the National Green Tribunal (NGT) that Himachal has placed an order for supply of electric buses to be plied on the Manali-Rohtang route to save the ecologically fragile area from environmental degradation.
> 
> *The buses to be supplied by a Chinese company Gold Star will be supplied within the next three months.*
> 
> Kumar stressed the need for harnessing the relatively cheaper clean energy sources like solar, wind, geo-thermal and biomass. He said a major electricity transition was taking place in India.
> 
> Inaugurating the seminar on “Energy: Sustaining a Green Future” Additional Chief Secretary Tarun Kapoor stressed the need for developing mechanism where all buildings being constructed are energy efficient.
> 
> He said considering harsh winters in Shimla and many parts of the state, having solar harvesting is essential and steps must be taken to make a beginning.
> 
> http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/hi...lectric-transport-suggest-experts/381234.html


great news!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> great news!



BYD going places 

*China's BYD to open electric bus assembly plant in France*

By Du Xiaoying in London | chinadaily.com.cn

Updated: 2017-03-24 22:39

China's electric carmaker BYD Company Ltd announced on Thursday that it will invest 10 million euros in an electric bus assembly plant in the town of Allonne, near Beauvais, in Hauts-de-France.

According to BYD, the project calls for about 100 jobs to be created in the initial phase. The production facility will assemble up to 200 single-deck buses and coaches a year in its first phase. Other vehicles may be added afterwards when BYD expands its product line.

The buses are intended for the French market. BYD already has a deal with Scottish-based bus manufacturer Alexander Dennis, under which they supply electronic components and batteries, as well as chassis, and Alexander Dennis builds the coachwork and assembles the final product, which is aimed at the UK market.

The buses are already being used by Go Ahead on some of their London routes, and in October last year signed a deal with Arriva Northwest, which operates bus services in Liverpool.

Xavier Bertrand, president of the Hauts-de-France region, said: "BYD's decision to set up in Hauts-de-France is great news for employment - our region's top priority. A plant like this shows that we can attract major international corporations when we invest the resources to do so."

Bertrand said the region aims to be a leader in energy transition, therefore the production of electric buses fits in perfectly with the region.

Caroline Cayeux, senator and mayor of Beauvais and president of the Beauvais conurbation, said: "BYD's choice confirms the Beauvais region's appeal for business, and underscores our capacity to host cutting-edge industries."

"The result is the win-win partnership that we are launching officially today, and I'm delighted both for our region and for the people who live here," she added.

The production is scheduled to get underway in the first half of 2018. In addition to bus assembly, BYD plans to build an after-sales unit for maintenance and repairs, as well as a logistics center for spare parts. In future, the company could also add a test center for batteries.

http://usa.chinadaily.com.cn/world/2017-03/24/content_28672759.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*BYD launches high voltage energy storage systems for residential and C&I in Europe*

Published: 30 Mar 2017, 16:24

By Andy Colthorpe






BYD global sales director Julia Chen at the product's launch in Germany. Image: BYD.

China-headquartered BYD has launched the latest iteration of its B-Box battery energy storage systems, including a high voltage model, into the European market.

The renewable energy systems, battery and automotive maker, with financial backers including Warren Buffet, announced the launch of B-Box HV (high voltage) this week, designed for use in commercial and residential energy storage installations. This sits alongside the existing low voltage model which is suitable for residential use only.

According to BYD’s global sales director Julia Chen, B-Box can be configured for single or three-phase applications and can meet light or heavy load usage in on-grid and off-grid settings.

“The modular design of the solution enables private and corporate users to switch to a fully sustainable utility-independent energy solution with a small storage investment while having full scalability to adapt the storage volume to future developments such as integrating electrical vehicles," Chen added.


The company claims B-Box HV is a direct high voltage energy storage solution using serial connection of battery cells and says this is an industry-wide first. Existing solutions favour a low-voltage battery paired with a DC-DC converter. Using higher voltages, of the type used typically in PV systems and by the grid, means that theoretically conversion losses are minimised.

B-Box HV is available in 5.6kWh to 10.08kWh configurations and is scalable to 50kWh for commercial and industrial (C&I) users. BYD said it supports 1C and 2C discharging rates for peak power output with a usable capacity ratio of 96%.

BYD also produces the low voltage B-Box LV Professional 10.0, from 2.5kWh to 10kWh, scalable to 80kWh, while another model, the B-Box LV Professional 12.8 can reach a maximum 409kWh. B-Box is made with lithium iron phosphate batteries and the same control technology used in BYD’s EVs. The systems come with 10-year warranties.






BYD's B-Box HV. Image: BYD.

https://www.energy-storage.news/new...rgy-storage-systems-for-residential-and-ci-in

@Bussard Ramjet India?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> *BYD launches high voltage energy storage systems for residential and C&I in Europe*
> 
> Published: 30 Mar 2017, 16:24
> 
> By Andy Colthorpe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BYD global sales director Julia Chen at the product's launch in Germany. Image: BYD.
> 
> China-headquartered BYD has launched the latest iteration of its B-Box battery energy storage systems, including a high voltage model, into the European market.
> 
> The renewable energy systems, battery and automotive maker, with financial backers including Warren Buffet, announced the launch of B-Box HV (high voltage) this week, designed for use in commercial and residential energy storage installations. This sits alongside the existing low voltage model which is suitable for residential use only.
> 
> According to BYD’s global sales director Julia Chen, B-Box can be configured for single or three-phase applications and can meet light or heavy load usage in on-grid and off-grid settings.
> 
> “The modular design of the solution enables private and corporate users to switch to a fully sustainable utility-independent energy solution with a small storage investment while having full scalability to adapt the storage volume to future developments such as integrating electrical vehicles," Chen added.
> 
> 
> The company claims B-Box HV is a direct high voltage energy storage solution using serial connection of battery cells and says this is an industry-wide first. Existing solutions favour a low-voltage battery paired with a DC-DC converter. Using higher voltages, of the type used typically in PV systems and by the grid, means that theoretically conversion losses are minimised.
> 
> B-Box HV is available in 5.6kWh to 10.08kWh configurations and is scalable to 50kWh for commercial and industrial (C&I) users. BYD said it supports 1C and 2C discharging rates for peak power output with a usable capacity ratio of 96%.
> 
> BYD also produces the low voltage B-Box LV Professional 10.0, from 2.5kWh to 10kWh, scalable to 80kWh, while another model, the B-Box LV Professional 12.8 can reach a maximum 409kWh. B-Box is made with lithium iron phosphate batteries and the same control technology used in BYD’s EVs. The systems come with 10-year warranties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BYD's B-Box HV. Image: BYD.
> 
> https://www.energy-storage.news/new...rgy-storage-systems-for-residential-and-ci-in
> 
> @Bussard Ramjet India?



This is very important for national (and over time, regional) renewable energy-related grid development, among others. 

One shortcoming of renewable energy is the problem of cost-effective storage, especially in the case of a lack of transmission through grid. Storage systems are both a stage toward promoting grids and, also, an important component of it, because, in any case, storage systems might be needed in the cases in which supply and peak loads do not match.

Excellent news from BYD, this is one of the frontier tech considering that now in Northeast Asia and Southeast Asia, there is serious consideration for a regional grid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cirr said:


> *BYD launches high voltage energy storage systems for residential and C&I in Europe*
> 
> Published: 30 Mar 2017, 16:24
> 
> By Andy Colthorpe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BYD global sales director Julia Chen at the product's launch in Germany. Image: BYD.
> 
> China-headquartered BYD has launched the latest iteration of its B-Box battery energy storage systems, including a high voltage model, into the European market.
> 
> The renewable energy systems, battery and automotive maker, with financial backers including Warren Buffet, announced the launch of B-Box HV (high voltage) this week, designed for use in commercial and residential energy storage installations. This sits alongside the existing low voltage model which is suitable for residential use only.
> 
> According to BYD’s global sales director Julia Chen, B-Box can be configured for single or three-phase applications and can meet light or heavy load usage in on-grid and off-grid settings.
> 
> “The modular design of the solution enables private and corporate users to switch to a fully sustainable utility-independent energy solution with a small storage investment while having full scalability to adapt the storage volume to future developments such as integrating electrical vehicles," Chen added.
> 
> 
> The company claims B-Box HV is a direct high voltage energy storage solution using serial connection of battery cells and says this is an industry-wide first. Existing solutions favour a low-voltage battery paired with a DC-DC converter. Using higher voltages, of the type used typically in PV systems and by the grid, means that theoretically conversion losses are minimised.
> 
> B-Box HV is available in 5.6kWh to 10.08kWh configurations and is scalable to 50kWh for commercial and industrial (C&I) users. BYD said it supports 1C and 2C discharging rates for peak power output with a usable capacity ratio of 96%.
> 
> BYD also produces the low voltage B-Box LV Professional 10.0, from 2.5kWh to 10kWh, scalable to 80kWh, while another model, the B-Box LV Professional 12.8 can reach a maximum 409kWh. B-Box is made with lithium iron phosphate batteries and the same control technology used in BYD’s EVs. The systems come with 10-year warranties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BYD's B-Box HV. Image: BYD.
> 
> https://www.energy-storage.news/new...rgy-storage-systems-for-residential-and-ci-in
> 
> @Bussard Ramjet India?





I have no idea about this product and its significance. 
As such, I don't usually give much weight to what the company says about its own products. 
Since you have tagged me, I will try to find about this product. Try to understand the basic physics behind it, how it compares with its competitors, how much of an innovation it is (if it is) etc. 
Why do you have to ask India again and again? Please decide if India is in China's league or not. If it is not, please stop asking such things again and again to boast. 



AndrewJin said:


> Powans are busy boasting.



Do you know a bit about energy storage solutions? Or are you just in for pointless boasting, based on an article that is largely a report, and involves no independent comparison, nothing apart from what the company says about its products?


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> This is very important for national (and over time, regional) renewable energy-related grid development, among others.
> 
> One shortcoming of renewable energy is the problem of cost-effective storage, especially in the case of a lack of transmission through grid. Storage systems are both a stage toward promoting grids and, also, an important component of it, because, in any case, storage systems might be needed in the cases in which supply and peak loads do not match.
> 
> Excellent news from BYD, this is one of the frontier tech considering that now in Northeast Asia and Southeast Asia, there is serious consideration for a regional grid.



Foxconn has taken an 1.19% stake for 1 billion yuan in CATL, the Mainland's largest(and I'd say the best) lithium-ion battery maker, valuing the company at some 100 billion yuan.

CATL plans an IPO on the Shenzhen Stock Exchange this year.

We are staring at a yuan 200 billion-plus battery behemoth. 

*鸿海抢占电动车电池市场 逾10亿元投资宁德时代*

来源：工商时报 发布时间：2017-03-30 11:37
*
摘要*：鸿海3月29日公告，旗下子公司富泰华以人民币逾10亿元，取得宁德时代新能源科技（CATL）股权约766.65万股，持股比约1.19％。

鸿海3月29日公告旗下子公司富泰华以人民币逾10亿元，取得宁德时代新能源科技(CATL)股权约766.65万股，持股比约1.19％。鸿海表示此为长期投资项目，业界解读，郭董砸逾44.7亿新台币(约合人民币10亿元)入股中国大陆电池大厂宁德时代，意在布局电动车电池市场。

近几年来鸿海集团积极于大陆市场布局电动车领域，除了两年前与和谐汽车及腾讯，签订「互联网＋智能电动车」的战略合作意向书，携手在河南郑州市展开联网智慧电动车的创新合作外，鸿海集团亦陆续增加对和谐汽车的持股，据了解，目前鸿海集团已是和谐汽车的第二大股东。

而宁德时代为宁德新能源科技(ATL)于2011年独立出的动力锂电池厂、专注于电动车电池开发制造，被喻为是大陆电池市场的后起之秀，2016年度的电池总产能就有年增近3倍的跳跃式增长、达7.5GWh，跃升全球第三大动力电池厂。

宁德时代先前喊出要在2020年将产能提升至50GWh的目标，并在去年第4季就砸下100亿元人民币，于江苏溧阳建置年产能达10GWh的锂电池厂，是宁德时代继福建宁德及青海西宁之外的第三个厂区。而目前美国最大电动汽车暨能源厂特斯拉在内华达州的超级电池厂年产能为35GWh，大陆新能源汽车大厂比亚迪则规画在2020年要达到34GWh的年产能。

自去年底开始，宁德时代即积极拓展业务及寻求合作资源，包括先是与东风汽车签订战略合作协定、共同打造在新能源汽车产业领域的合作平台外，今年初并宣布投资3,000万欧元参股芬兰维美德汽车、并取得其22％股权，正式进军欧洲市场；3月间才又与国能电动汽车瑞典公司(NEVS)签署合作意向书，双方将展开技术交流与研发的深入合作，并携手共建产业生态。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cirr said:


> Foxconn has taken an 1.19% stake for 1 billion yuan in CATL, the Mainland's largest(and I'd say the best) lithium-ion battery maker, valuing the company at some 100 billion yuan.
> 
> CATL plans an IPO on the Shenzhen Stock Exchange this year.
> 
> We are staring at a yuan 200 billion-plus battery behemoth.
> 
> *鸿海抢占电动车电池市场 逾10亿元投资宁德时代*
> 
> 来源：工商时报 发布时间：2017-03-30 11:37
> *
> 摘要*：鸿海3月29日公告，旗下子公司富泰华以人民币逾10亿元，取得宁德时代新能源科技（CATL）股权约766.65万股，持股比约1.19％。
> 
> 鸿海3月29日公告旗下子公司富泰华以人民币逾10亿元，取得宁德时代新能源科技(CATL)股权约766.65万股，持股比约1.19％。鸿海表示此为长期投资项目，业界解读，郭董砸逾44.7亿新台币(约合人民币10亿元)入股中国大陆电池大厂宁德时代，意在布局电动车电池市场。
> 
> 近几年来鸿海集团积极于大陆市场布局电动车领域，除了两年前与和谐汽车及腾讯，签订「互联网＋智能电动车」的战略合作意向书，携手在河南郑州市展开联网智慧电动车的创新合作外，鸿海集团亦陆续增加对和谐汽车的持股，据了解，目前鸿海集团已是和谐汽车的第二大股东。
> 
> 而宁德时代为宁德新能源科技(ATL)于2011年独立出的动力锂电池厂、专注于电动车电池开发制造，被喻为是大陆电池市场的后起之秀，2016年度的电池总产能就有年增近3倍的跳跃式增长、达7.5GWh，跃升全球第三大动力电池厂。
> 
> 宁德时代先前喊出要在2020年将产能提升至50GWh的目标，并在去年第4季就砸下100亿元人民币，于江苏溧阳建置年产能达10GWh的锂电池厂，是宁德时代继福建宁德及青海西宁之外的第三个厂区。而目前美国最大电动汽车暨能源厂特斯拉在内华达州的超级电池厂年产能为35GWh，大陆新能源汽车大厂比亚迪则规画在2020年要达到34GWh的年产能。
> 
> 自去年底开始，宁德时代即积极拓展业务及寻求合作资源，包括先是与东风汽车签订战略合作协定、共同打造在新能源汽车产业领域的合作平台外，今年初并宣布投资3,000万欧元参股芬兰维美德汽车、并取得其22％股权，正式进军欧洲市场；3月间才又与国能电动汽车瑞典公司(NEVS)签署合作意向书，双方将展开技术交流与研发的深入合作，并携手共建产业生态。




So, if your estimates are accurate, Foxconn within months will get back its investments 2 fold! 

Wow, that is some investment! 

Also, I do have some idea about CATL, and it is a *big *battery maker, not a *strong* battery maker. It lacks behind in technology.


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> Foxconn has taken an 1.19% stake for 1 billion yuan in CATL, the Mainland's largest(and I'd say the best) lithium-ion battery maker, valuing the company at some 100 billion yuan.
> 
> CATL plans an IPO on the Shenzhen Stock Exchange this year.
> 
> We are staring at a yuan 200 billion-plus battery behemoth.



Good to see cooperation between China companies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GS Zhou

BYD just released its 2016 annual report. It battery division reported RMB 18,018 million revenue, *29% yoy growth *compared to the battery division revenue in 2015.

Among the 18 billion battery division revenue, 40% generated from external customers; 60% from internal customers, mainly the electric vehicles batteries sales to the BYD car division.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## terranMarine

TaiShang said:


> Good to see cooperation between China companies.


And some delusional Indians keep talking about the animosity between Mainland and Taiwan. 
Why slaughter the rooster when it is laying golden eggs

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

terranMarine said:


> And some delusional Indians keep talking about the animosity between Mainland and Taiwan.
> Why slaughter the rooster when it is laying golden eggs



President Xi said in 2014:

"We are one family, and no one can ever cut the veins that connect us. I am impressed by our compatriots in Taiwan for their worship of ancestors, their love for the homeland, and their honesty, frankness, diligence and hard work. The closeness between us is rooted in our blood, our history, our culture. We all believe that Chinese on both sides of the Taiwan Straits are members of one Chinese nation, and we all inherit and pass on Chinese culture."

I think this must be enough to prove that the underlying ties are much stronger, albeit less visible, just like one's DNA, than conjectural conflicts or contradictions, which are often enough to fool the foreigners.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## terranMarine

TaiShang said:


> I think this must be enough to prove that the underlying ties are much stronger, albeit less visible, just like one's DNA, than conjectural conflicts or contradictions, which are often enough to fool the foreigners.



Only strong cooperation between both sides will prevail. Taiwan is a juggernaut pulling Mainland to rise further

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cirr said:


> Listen dude, come back and let us know when India owns
> 
> (1) a mine that produces a gram of lithium(from brine or spodumene)
> (2) a plant that produces lithium salts
> (3) a plant that makes cathodes
> (4) a plant that makes anodes
> (5) a plant that makes electrolytes
> (6) a plant that makes seperators
> 
> In short, share with us when India is able to make a single lithium/lithium-ion battery cell.
> 
> PS. Don't give us the trash talk aka news release or lab waste/concept. Give us the stuff that acutally goes into a product.




Also, in the interest of facts: 

India does make its own lithium batteries: 

http://gadgets.ndtv.com/mobiles/new...ce-its-first-lithium-ion-battery-cecri-844142

The other thing: 

Lithium ion battery is largely commodity business for basic batteries like the ones China makes. It is a question of capital expenditure, rather than technology. 

The most high end technology is instead owned by Samsung/LG.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## My-Analogous

cirr said:


> *Suncore launches BYD’s electric bus in Korea*
> 
> Published: 2017-03-07 16:13
> Updated: 2017-03-07 16:13
> 
> Suncore said Tuesday it has launched the electric bus “eBUS-12” manufactured by China’s electric-car maker BYD.
> 
> The company, in charge of the electric bus’ distribution here, held a launching ceremony attended by officials of the Environment Ministry and relevant industries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BYD’s eBUS-12 (Suncore)
> 
> The eBUS-12 has greatly reduced the costs of maintenance through highly efficient battery that does not have to be exchanged as often as before to last as long as 11 years, Suncore explained. It has also decreased the chances of explosion or catching fire as its lithium iron phosphate battery is more heat-resistant.
> 
> “We will work closely with BYD not only to promote the sales of eBUS-12, but to provide rapid and smooth services for the customers,” Suncore said in a statement.
> 
> http://m.koreaherald.com/view.php?ud=20170307000902#cb
> 
> 
> 
> More likely NONE.


This is something we need here in Pakistan.


----------



## cirr

Goodbye Samsung SDI, LG Chem and SKI 

*Operations halted at SK Innovation’s China electric vehicle battery plant*

YESTERDAY 

by: Tom Hancock

An electric vehicle battery plant in China jointly-owned by South Korean conglomerate SK Innovation has been closed since January, the company said, making it the latest South Korean battery maker to run into troubles in China as Beijing boosts domestic producers.

The company confirmed the halt in operations to the Financial Times on Friday, after local media reported the closure. The plant was a joint-venture with two Chinese companies in which SK Innovation owns a roughly 40 per cent stake. SK said its Chinese partners had decided to halt production but had not provided a clear explanation, write Tom Hancock and Kang Buseong.

Trade tensions between South Korea and China have spiked in recent months over Thaad, a US-designed missile defence system being installed by Seoul, with Beijing pressuring South Korean businesses. But SK Innovation said “we don’t think that the decision is just because of China’s economic retaliation out of Korea’s Thaad deployment”. 

South Korean media reported that the China plant, which assembles battery cells produced in Korea, generates annual revenues of about Won50bn ($45m), and said the production halt was due to Chinese regulations favouring domestic producers, which slowed orders at the end of last year. 

China last year released a list of companies allowed to supply batteries in the country which excluded foreign manufacturers. That has disappointed South Korea’s Samsung SDI and LG Chem, who both opened large battery plants in China in hopes of serving the country’s EV market — the world’s largest. 

*Meanwhile Taiwanese Apple assembler Foxconn announced this week it would invest approximately $145m for a 1.2 per cent stake in China’s fastest growing electric vehicle battery manufacturer, Contemporary Amperex Technology (CATL), in what it called a “long term investment”.* The deal values the privately-owned company at about $12bn.

https://www.ft.com/content/3dd292d8-f197-3e8a-b84d-83958aa90aac

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> the production halt was due to Chinese regulations favouring domestic producers, which slowed orders at the end of last year.
> 
> China last year released a list of companies allowed to supply batteries in the country which excluded foreign manufacturers.



That's proactive selective protectionism of strategic and nascent industries. Koreans and Japanese have also been protecting strategic industries. China's choice of domestic producers is logical and anticipated.



cirr said:


> *Meanwhile Taiwanese Apple assembler Foxconn announced this week it would invest approximately $145m for a 1.2 per cent stake in China’s fastest growing electric vehicle battery manufacturer, Contemporary Amperex Technology (CATL), in what it called a “long term investment”.* The deal values the privately-owned company at about $12bn.



One Chinese company investing in and cooperating with another Chinese company. Of course, that's all fine for Beijing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBUS-CXK

Nilgiri said:


> Those 2 have a bad troll complex....and they think no one realises this hypocrisy when they complain about Indian trolls.
> 
> Let them be...probably still mad about continued perception/stereotyping of china world over (I had to deal with a particularly vicious one in real life just recently - it would probably make these guys burst a vein)....or maybe their lives are just that miserable to begin with. Who cares?
> 
> Its always best to interact with the humble knowledgeable Chinese compared to the arrogant twats....who drag India out of the blue to feel better about their own pathetic existence.


Away from them. Let's keep a happy mood.
I'm glad to see that BYD is investing in India.

Chinese electric car maker BYD to invest $2bn in Indian battery plant

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Two said:


> Away from them. Let's keep a happy mood.
> I'm glad to see that BYD is investing in India.
> 
> Chinese electric car maker BYD to invest $2bn in Indian battery plant



Yes there is much win-win going on:

http://telanganatoday.news/goldstone-to-make-electric-buses

I am also very happy to see a huge and deep cooperation in the solar sector between India and China (more than anything else I know). It will play a big role in bringing India to 100% electrification by about 2020....and could be as early as 2018 according to some projections.

Chinese investors and business people who come to India are always very humble people, because they saw what China was like before and where it is today....and no doubt they can understand that's the transition India also wants....so they interact in way that is quite different from people from developed countries who did not grow up with this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> That's proactive selective protectionism of strategic and nascent industries. Koreans and Japanese have also been protecting strategic industries. China's choice of domestic producers is logical and anticipated.
> 
> 
> 
> One Chinese company investing in and cooperating with another Chinese company. Of course, that's all fine for Beijing.


BYD is unstoppable in this century!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

*China's BYD opens its 1st European electric bus factory in Hungary with an annual production capacity of 400 electric buses - Xinhua News 2017.04.05*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849549156393897984

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

BYD is reportedly considering a proposal to demerge its battery business which is likely to fetch a value higher than the whole of the listed automaker at the moment.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> BYD is reportedly considering a proposal to demerge its battery business which is likely to fetch a value higher than the whole of the listed automaker at the moment.



Interesting. BYD is clearly Considering the fast emerging UHV grid development in China and in East Asia, along with proposals and agreements to promote regional grid network, this would be a good decision.

Storage is an essential part of grid development, especially grid connected to clean energy resources.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> BYD is reportedly considering a proposal to demerge its battery business which is likely to fetch a value higher than the whole of the listed automaker at the moment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


>



This will kill a lot of weak foreign competitors.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Green Mountain Transit tests electric bus*

BY ALICE DUBENETSKY

APRIL 6, 2017






BURLINGTON — Green Mountain Transit riders will soon see a new and different vehicle making the rounds. GMT is testing a 40 foot battery-electric transit bus. The bus is manufactured by *BYD* Company, an innovative firm that manufactures automobiles and rechargeable batteries, headquartered in China. The GMT bus is the first of its kind in the United States to operate in a transit service. It utilizes BYD’s Iron-Phosphate battery, produces no emissions and can has a 160 mile range on a single charge.

The bus will be used thought GMT’s transit system, including the Middlebury LINK express line between UVM and Merchants Row in Middlebury. The route has stops in Shelburne, Ferrisburgh and Vergennes so there will be plenty of opportunities to observe the experimental vehicle. The new bus is not equipped with a fare box, so riders can hop on for a free ride.

GMT is testing the new bus in partnership with the Burlington Electric Department, which has since proposed a custom Tier III electric bus program. GMT has several diesel powered buses that are near the end of their useful lives, and both organizations agreed the prioritize the idea of electric powered vehicles.

“GMT has been exploring the idea of testing electric transit vehicles in our fleet for some time,”says Mark Sousa, General Manager. “We are excited about the possibility of bringing electric buses to our transit communities.” 

In accordance with 30 V.S.A. 8005 (a) (3), distribution utilities are encouraged to support energy transformation programs that reduce the fossil fuels consumed by their customers and the emission of greenhouse gases attributable to that consumption. The details of the proposed electric bus program have not been finalized, although GMT, BED, VTrans, and Vermont Energy Investment Corporation (VEIC) continue to discuss the possibility of replacing aging diesel powered buses with electric buses. 

The battery-electric bus is expected to operate GMT service until April 11, 2017. Passengers who have questions can contact us at info@ridegmt.com or 802-864- 2282. To follow the bus as it travels throughout GMT’s service area, follow along on Twitter: @RideGMT. 

http://www.suncommunitynews.com/art...le/green-mountain-transit-tests-electric-bus/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*BYD in talks with Chilean lithium producers*

Chinese electric carmaker wants to secure supplies of key battery material






YESTERDAY by: Henry Sanderson in Santiago

BYD, the Chinese electric car and bus company part-owned by Warren Buffett, is talking to lithium producers in Chile about potential deals to secure supplies of the key battery material.

Fred Ni, vice-president of BYD Americas, said the company was considering a range of options from partnerships to supply agreements and direct investments.

“It’s still in negotiation stage. We haven’t defined which model it will be,” Mr Ni said at the CRU world copper conference in Santiago. “We consume 20 per cent of the lithium supply in the world — that means we have a strong interest to secure stable supply of lithium.”

Chile is one of the world’s largest sources of lithium, a key ingredient for batteries, which is extracted from brine trapped beneath the country’s Atacama Desert. Sociedad Química y Minera de Chile (SQM) and US-based Albemarle are two of the country’s largest producers, while the government is also encouraging state-owned copper company Codelco to develop deposits.

Beijing wants to double electric vehicle battery capacity by 2020, and has encouraged producers to invest overseas. Chinese companies have sought out positions in the lithium-ion supply chain by buying up mining assets.

Ganfeng Lithium, one of the country’s largest producers of the battery chemical, bought a 19.9 per cent stake in an Argentine lithium project earlier this year. The deal followed on the heels of a purchase of a 2.1 per cent stake in SQM by Tianqi Lithium.

Mr Ni said BYD was also worried about the price of cobalt, another metal used in batteries. Most of the world’s cobalt is produced in the Democratic Republic of Congo by mining company Glencore.

The company has started to use cobalt-containing batteries in its new Tang and Qin passenger vehicles. These batteries typically have a higher energy density, allowing them to store more power per kilogramme.

Cobalt prices have more than doubled since last year due to strong demand from battery makers for cobalt chemicals, and as a group of hedge funds stockpiled the metal in warehouses.

“The price of cobalt is very volatile. That is the material that manufacturers are trying to reduce,” Mr Ni said.

“We saw before when we were doing rechargeable batteries for cell phones and notebook computers that the cobalt price increased four times within a year. We can imagine if we have so many electric cars on the street how much cobalt we are going to use.”

BYD’s electric vehicle sales rose 70 per cent last year to 96,000 vehicles. While growth is likely to slow this year after China’s government reduced subsidies for buyers, the company is targeting around sales of around 150,000 cars and buses.

https://www.ft.com/content/ab639040-1aa9-11e7-a266-12672483791a

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SBUS-CXK

*Two BYD Factories in Brazil Enter Operation on Same Day*
2017-04-10






(Yicai Global) April 10 -- Two BYD Company Ltd. [SHE:002594] production facilities, a solar panel factory and an electric bus chassis plant, were put into operation in Brazil on the same day, state-run Xinhua news agency reported.

The two sites were inaugurated on April 6. The Campinas-based solar panel shop is the first factory of its kind under the Brazil Zero Waste Project. It cost about BRL150 million (USD47.7 million) and is expected to create 360 local jobs.

The BYD pure electric bus chassis plant debuted in the same industrial park as the solar panel facility on the same day. It attracted about BRL50 million (USD15.9 million) in investment and is expected to have an annual output of 720 units.

China and Brazil have increasingly close bilateral economic and trade exchanges with investment stock worth more than USD40 billion, said Li Jinzhang, China’s ambassador to Brazil. BYD’s investment shows the company’s confidence and in the Brazilian economy in the long term.

Campinas is a famous high-tech city in Brazil, said Jonas Donizete, Campinas’ mayor.

The two BYD factories will help the city develop into the country’s new energy capital.

BYD will build a battery factory in Brazil in its next move to expand the pure electric bus production line and promote new energy in more places, said Senior Vice President of BYD Li Ke.

http://www.yicaiglobal.com/news/50066459.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GS Zhou

Two said:


> (Yicai Global) April 10 -- Two BYD Company Ltd. [SHE:002594] production facilities, a solar panel factory and an electric bus chassis plant, were put into operation in Brazil on the same day, state-run Xinhua news agency reported.


that's good news to hear! 

But BYD should be prepared for the challenges like lack of qualified suppliers bases in Brazil. That's a common challenge to many Chinese manufacturing companies that investing in Brazil.

I once read an article about XCMG Brazil plant (XCMG: Xuzhou Construction Machinery Group, 徐工). The plant plans to buy 30 bicycles; *after price quotation and comparison*, it decides to purchase the bicycles from China and ship them to Brazil. I.e. even after import tariff + logistics cost across the Pacific Ocean, a China-made bicycle is still better priced than a Brazil-made bike... That clearly tells us how terrible the manufacturing industry supply chain in Brazil is.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## High.Train

Good news for BYD.
Hope they open factory too, in Cambodia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onebyone

*CTS Auto, a subsidiary of Chinese giant, will build electric buses in Latin America's third largest economy*
* Automobile manufacturer CTS Auto, a subsidiary of China’s BYD Co Ltd, plans to invest an initial US$100 million to build electric buses in Argentina, a CTS spokesman said on Monday.

A resolution allowing the company to operate in Argentina also appeared in the official gazette on Monday, as President Mauricio Macri visits China to seek investment.
*
*“Since this government started there have been a lot of changes in place,” CTS spokesman Isaac Attis said in a phone interview. “A different climate has been generated.”

Macri took office in December 2015, ending more than a decade of leftist, interventionist policies in Latin America’s third-largest economy and declaring Argentina open for business.

BYD, backed by Warren Buffett’s Berkshire Hathaway, specializes in electric and plug-in petrol-electric hybrid vehicles.

The government resolution said CTS Auto should start building an vehicle plant within 180 days and should be producing before January 1, 2019.
*

*http://www.atimes.com/article/unit-chinas-byd-invest-us100-million-argentina/*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Han Patriot

BYD is a great example of core technology helping a company to grow exponentially. Without her own iron phosphate lithium technology, BYD would just be a chassis maker.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

Han Patriot said:


> BYD is a great example of core technology helping a company to grow exponentially. Without her own iron phosphate lithium technology, BYD would just be a chassis maker.



Very well said. If you look at present day European and US automakers, they all have an innovative core, an advantage they build on. Like Citroen. One such advantage may be enough to build a reputation on and then move forward. Electric vehicle technologies is a frontier industry and offers a greater chance for BYD to excel at.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*City of St. Albert Receives Its First 3 Electric Buses from BYD, Electrifying 10% of Fleet in 2017*

May 25th, 2017 by Kyle Field 

*The City of St. Albert just took delivery on the first three electric buses BYD has delivered to Canada. The three BYD K9 buses are the first installment of the order of a total of seven electric buses for the city. The order represents a conversion of a full 10% of the city’s bus fleet to electric, which will be fulfilled by the end of the year and shows its commitment to migrating its fleet to next-generation fuels.*





The arrival of the new buses was commemorated with a ceremony attended by city officials, BYD representatives, media personnel, and local citizens. The City of St. Albert led the nation in its initial testing of the BYD K9 35′ bus.

The order is a clear statement that Canadian customers have confidence that BYD’s electric buses — and maybe more importantly, its battery technology — are robust enough to perform in the extreme cold weather in these cities, which gets as low as -35°C in the winter.

*Last year, the City of Edmonton tested two BYD K9 electric buses head to head against two brand new diesel buses and found that the electric buses were more reliable in the extremely cold temperatures. That’s worth restating … the electric buses were more reliable than their diesel counterparts that use technology that has been refined over more than 100 years.*

*Building on this foundation of testing, BYD is seeing solid traction in the country, with 4 clients locked in and discussions underway with many more*. It is worth spotlighting just how ironic it is that the province of Alberta is also a major producer of oil. The balance between jobs and industry and the future of our climate and clean air is a difficult one to strike and it is encouraging to see provinces like Alberta take such a bold stance for the future.

At his speech at the event, the Provincial Minister of Transportation & Infrastructure Brian Mason called the delivery of the electric buses “a historic moment for Canadian transportation and the environment.” Mason started his career back in the City of Edmonton as a bus driver, which makes the statement especially powerful.

Electric buses are not only being pushed locally, but also at the national level. Canada’s Prime Minister, Justin Trudeau, has led the charge to approve large chunks of funding for public transportation through the “Public Transportation Infrastructure Fund” (PTIF), which has secured $3.4 billion for public transit in order “to improve and expand public transit systems across Canada.” The ultimate goal of PTIF is to essentially lubricate the gears of the economy of the country: “These investments will help to shorten commute times, cut air pollution, strengthen communities and grow Canada’s economy.”

Electrifying transit in the country is also a big step towards Trudeau’s promise to make Canada a global leader on Environmental Protection & Climate Change. This is especially important to the region in light of the Trump administration’s appointment of long-time EPA critic Scott Pruitt to head up the agency that he has sued numerous times over the years.

https://cleantechnica.com/2017/05/25/city-st-albert-receives-first-byd-buses/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*BYD delivers 1st electric bus to US state of New Mexico*
Xinhua, August 10, 2017

Chinese automobile manufacturer BYD, the world's largest manufacturer of electric vehicles, Tuesday delivered its first all-electric bus to the City of Albuquerque in New Mexico, the United States, according to a press release.

*The delivery comes one year after the City of Albuquerque announced it had chosen BYD as its manufacturer.* *It was agreed that a total of 20 buses will be handed over to the city by the end of 2017.*

The all-electric articulated transit bus will operate along the Albuquerque Rapid Transit (ART).

The selection of electric buses makes the ART project more sustainable for Albuquerque's future, said Mayor Richard Berry.

"Careful deliberation has gone into the selection process, and it was found that these buses are the best fit with the most dynamic benefits for the City of Albuquerque," the mayor said.

Macy Neshati, vice president of BYD Heavy Industries, said "ART has taken the lead by making the responsible choice with electric zero-emission buses," calling on other agencies to follow suit to meet their "most important fiscal and environmental objectives."

According to the press release, the BYD buses are expected to help ART save costs on fuel and maintenance, and contribute to the improvement of the air quality.

http://china.org.cn/business/2017-08/10/content_41385721.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Start 2017 ... all BYD family car will has the "Dragon Face" (Audi former design director joint BYD), whatever u like or not China Automobile Industry will become next "China Mobile Phone" and widely export。

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nilgiri

cnleio said:


> Start 2017 ... all BYD family car will has the "Dragon Face" (Audi former design director joint BYD), whatever u like or not China Automobile Industry will become next "China Mobile Phone" and widely export。
> 
> 
> View attachment 417518
> View attachment 417519
> View attachment 417520
> View attachment 417521
> View attachment 417522
> View attachment 417523
> View attachment 417524
> View attachment 417525
> View attachment 417526
> View attachment 417527
> View attachment 417528
> View attachment 417529
> View attachment 417530
> View attachment 417531



Looks good. They could improve the front intake grill design a bit more to look better with rest of the aesthetics on the front. Looks a bit too industrial and generic.

BTW, any latest figures for China passenger car exports with engine power spread and how many are electric, hybrid, conventional etc?


----------



## TaiShang

*BYD chases 30% of e-bus market in North America*
China Daily, October 12, 2017

BYD Co Ltd is eyeing a 30 percent share of the electric-bus market in North America after expanding its manufacturing facility in the United States.

The addition of a new wing to the existing facility in Lancaster, Los Angeles County, quadruples the floor space to nearly 138,000 square meters.

It will also mean the Chinese automaker will be able to produce 1,500 electric buses a year, the equivalent of 30 percent of the total market in North America.

But that is unlikely to happen for a few years, according to Andy Swanton, vice-president at BYD Motors, the US arm of BYD.

The facility, which the company stressed is the largest of its kind in North America, also supports research and development, and assembly for BYD's electric medium-and heavy-duty trucks among other product lines.

"We have a local engineering team based in Lancaster responsible for the concept of our vehicles. We also work with our overseas engineering groups specializing in individual components," Swanton said.

"So we leverage the expertise from global engineers to design new vehicles. To date, we've developed seven individual products for North America, and that has all been led by the team in Lancaster."

The company also builds prototypes at the facility and does all the testing, validation and certifications necessary to sell products in North America.

BYD has delivered 137 electric buses in the US and Canada since 2013, including more than 75 delivered this year.

The Lancaster facility is producing an additional 300 buses based on orders.

The annual capacity before the expansion is 150 buses with a single shift, and the company will use the additional space for electric-truck production in the short term, Swanton said.

The trucks incorporate the same core components that are used in BYD buses and vehicles. By the end of the year, the company expects to deliver 70 electric trucks to 15 customers in North America, with orders for more than 140 trucks, according to Swanton.

"The electric-vehicle market in North America is here to stay, and it's growing fast. That's the reason for continued investment here in Lancaster," a BYD spokesperson said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

cnleio said:


> Start 2017 ... all BYD family car will has the "Dragon Face" (Audi former design director joint BYD), whatever u like or not China Automobile Industry will become next "China Mobile Phone" and widely export。
> 
> 
> View attachment 417518
> View attachment 417519
> View attachment 417520
> View attachment 417521
> View attachment 417522
> View attachment 417523
> View attachment 417524
> View attachment 417525
> View attachment 417526
> View attachment 417527
> View attachment 417528
> View attachment 417529
> View attachment 417530
> View attachment 417531


Looks awesome....

BYD is so aggressive in this future sector....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*BYD's brand new Midibus wins first European order*

2017-10-20 09:57 Xinhua _Editor: Gu Liping_

Connexxion, a large public transport company in the Netherlands, has announced Thursday to order 21 units of China's BYD's brand new Midibus, which will make its debut at the six-day Busworld Europe (Kortrijk) in Belgium.

The Dutch company told media that the new model of BYD's Midibus, a classification of single-decker minibuses which are larger than a traditional minibus but smaller than a full-size single decker, will be put into service in the northern part of North Holland, a province in the northwest of the Netherlands.

The new fleet will deliver a service in largely rural areas during the daytime, Connexxion revealed before the opening of the show, which will kick off on Friday and conclude on Oct. 25.

BYD Company Ltd is a leading high-tech muntinational company based in Shenzhen in southern China.

*The deal is believed to be one of BYD's largest orders for heavy duty pure electric midibuses in Europe and is certainly the first significant one to be placed by a Dutch operator.*

Eric van Eijndhoven, Managing Director of Public Transport for Connexxion, said: "We chose BYD due to its proven and leading electric bus and battery technology. We are delighted to be the first user of this important new model and know our passengers will enjoy the new levels of green performance the buses will deliver ".

Isbrand Ho, BYD Europe's Managing Director, said: "This is a great news which confirms the attractiveness of our new model which brings big bus features to the midibus sector."

He added: "This is a real bus with all the reliable, heavy duty features operators expect but smaller than our other ebuses and of course totally emissions free".

The Midibuses ordered by Connexxion have an overall length of 8.75m, two doors and have seats for 26 passengers (with a total capacity of about 50).

Delivery of the Midibuses and the start of operation are scheduled in the summer of 2018.

The Busworld Europe (Kortrijk), which was initiated in 1971, is the world's biggest B2B bus and coach exhibition.

http://www.ecns.cn/business/2017/10-20/277760.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*China's Electric Bus Producer Aims High *
*after Opening Production Base in Hungary*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

As a matter of fact, Yutong is a MUCH bigger electric bus maker than BYD 

*Chinese-made electric bus marks milestone in Cuban public transit*

2017-11-30 13:16

Xinhua _Editor: Feng Shuang_

A singular green bus manufactured by a Chinese company has been circulating the streets of Havana for several days, marking a milestone in Cuba's history of public transportation.

The electric bus was brought over by China's *Yutong* to reduce Cuba's dependence on fossil fuels, which is part of a national plan to mitigate the effects of climate change.

Starting Monday, it went into service covering one of the city's main routes, the 22.5-km Route 18, taking passengers through the capital's populous areas like Cerro, downtown Havana and Old Havana.

The wide-bodied 12-meter-long vehicle offers a comfortable ride with 36 seats and a roomy interior that can accommodate up to 51 standing commuters.

In Cuba's sometimes steamy tropical weather, it is the only urban bus in Havana with air conditioning.

"It's really a magnificent bus. It has air conditioning and we have to take care of it so that it lasts. I think it's a good initiative," first-time passenger Leonardo Wong told Xinhua.

The bus can move at 70 km/h, and has a suspension system and tires adapted to the capital's roads, some of which are in poor condition.

"It's electric, so there will be less smoke and pollution in the city. So it's perfect that it has entered into service and hopefully there will be more like it in the future," said Luis Paredes, a regular commuter of the route.

The vehicle has a charging station, also supplied by the bus maker. The charging station's 380-volt generator was specially adapted in Cuba by Chinese experts.

According to Jorge Luis Leon, technical director of the Havana transportation company, the fully-charged batteries have an eight-year guarantee and allow the bus to travel between 250 and 300 km, enough to complete up to 11 round trips on the current route.

"This electric bus, the first in the country, has magnificent operating conditions from an ecological point of view, because it emits zero gases into the atmosphere and meets the Cuban government's pledge to protect the environment," said the executive.

Over the next nine months, his company and the Cuban Transportation Management Research Center will assess the vehicle's technical performance and cost savings to determine the feasibility of its use in other bus routes in Havana.

"In the future ...it could lead to the purchase of more buses of this type for the country," Leon said.

Bus driver Daniel Rios, a 25-year veteran, is Cuba's first "ecological driver," chosen by Yutong to drive the island's first electric bus.

Among the features he most appreciates is the ergonomic seat, which has a digital memory of a driver's weight, so it can adopt the same height and position when used again.

Another well-liked feature is the rear-view mirror, which is covered by an electric heating membrane that resists fogging up during a rain.

"The benefits make the trip more comfortable, more bearable, less stressful for the passenger and even for the driver. The driver's work is humanized a lot," said Rios.

Fang Mingliang, Yutong's representative in Cuba, is optimistic that once the feasibility test is concluded, more electric buses will join transit fleets across Cuba.

"We believe that with the gradual economic development of Cuba and according to the demand of the Cuban people, in the future they can buy more electric or hybrid buses and this will help to save fossil fuels and contribute to the environment in this country," Fang said.

http://www.ecns.cn/2017/11-30/282734.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*BYD deliveries surge on plug-in hybrids, new gasoline MPV*

Automotive News China | 2018/2/13

Sales at BYD Co., China’s largest electric vehicle maker, *jumped 47 percent from a year earlier to 42,159 last month on demand for plug-in hybrids and a new multipurpose vehicle. *

In January, the company’s sales of plug-in hybrids and EVs totaled 7,141 vehicles, nearly 11 times the figure a year earlier. 

*The sales surge was driven by BYD’s three plug-in hybrids -- the Qin compact sedan and the plug-in hybrid versions of the Tang and Song crossovers. *

Last month, the three plug-in hybrid models combined to generate sales of 7,109.

BYD sold 39 EVs comprised of sedans, crossovers and buses during the month. 

In January, sales of the company’s gasoline models jumped 25 percent to 35,008 thanks to the strong volume generated by the new MPV, the Song MAX. 

Deliveries of the Song MAX, a seven-seat vehicle, reached 15,068 last month. It went on sale in September with a starting price of 79,900 yuan ($12,683).

BYD, based in the south China city of Shenzhen, is listed in Shenzhen and Hong Kong.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------

